# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  لا تنحصر مقاصد الحوار في الدعوة ( د.الشريف حاتم العوني)

## عبدالله العلي

مقال للشيخ :الشريف حاتم بن عارف العوني     9/6/1429         



لا يختلف اثنان في أن الحوار هو أسلوب التواصل الأمثل مع الموافق والمخالف, وأنه ما ساد الحوار في مجتمعٍ أو أمةٍ إلا دلّ على رُقِيّها العقلي والعلمي والحضاري؛ لأن الحوار هو اللغة الوحيدة التي يفهمها العقل، ويستعملها العلم، وتتداولها الحضارة. ولو تفكّرنا قليلا في البديل عن الحوار: ماذا يمكن أن يكون ؟ لم نجد إلا التسلّط بالقوة. مع أن التسلط ليس أسلوبا للتواصل أصلاً، بل هو منهجٌ للتقاطع والتهاجر، مما لا يؤدي إلى تفاهمٍ ولا دعوةٍ ولا هدايةٍ (وهذه الثلاثة هي مفردات التواصل). فالتسلّطُ لم يكن.. ولن يكون منهجًا للإقناع العقلي، ولا لمحاولة تغيير المعتقدات الباطنة، ولا لتحسين تصوّر الآخرين عنا.
فلا أدري: لماذا يتوجسُ بعضنا خيفةً من الحوار، بل من الدعوة إلى الحوار؟! سواء أكان الحوار مع المخالفين لنا في أصل الدين من الكفار، أو مع المخالفين لنا في بعض (المعتقدات) من المسلمين: 
هل هو رفض مبدأ الحوار الذي لا يكون إلا من ضعيف الحجة؟ وهذا ما لا يجوز أن يقع من مسلمٍ عَلِمَ أنّ الله تعالى قد حباه بالدين الحق الذي ليس سواه إلا الباطل؟
أم لأننا أصبحنا نشك في كل دعوة حق، خشيةَ أن تكون حقًّا أُرِيدَ به باطل؟ 
ولذلك تجد عبارات سوء الظن ظاهرةً في بيان أسباب رفضهم للحوار, من أن الدعاة إلى الحوار سيتخذونه سُلَّما للتنازل عن حقائق الدين، وإلى تمييع الولاء والبراء.. وغير ذلك من التهم! 
وهذا التعميم الجائر منهم (في الشكّ)، لا يقع إلا من مسلوبِ الإرادة، أسيرٍ للغلو في فكرة المؤامرة, ولذلك فلا تكاد تجد عند هذا الصنف من الناس إلا النواح والعويل على الحمى المستباح والحق المغصوب, أما إنتاج الإصلاح وبرامج التصحيح فهم عنها بمعزل؛ إلا من الدعوة إلى منهجهم نفسه, لإنتاج نُسَخٍ أخرى لأمثالهم: من مسلوبي الإرادة، وأُسَراء التوجّس الْمُقَيَّدين بسوء الظن! 
أم لأن الذين نغلو في تعظيمهم عاجزون عن الحوار، وسيتولّى مَهمّة الحوار حينها الذين كنا نريد أن نَسْلُبَهم كُلَّ فضيلة، وستنكشف بذلك هالةُ التقديس عمن نقدس، وسيظهر فضلٌ ما.. بوجهٍ ما.. في وقتٍ ما.. لمن أردناهم عَرِيِّين عن كل فضل؟! ولكنّ هذا داءٌ لا يصح أن نداويه بداء رفض الحوار!!
بل دواؤه أن نترك الغلو في ذوي الفضل على حسابِ آخرين منهم، وأنْ نعلمَ أنّ كُلًّا ميسّرٌ لما خُلق له.
كما أن بعض هؤلاء الرافضين للحوار يرفضونه من منطلق: أن الحوار المشروع ينحصر في الحوار بغرض الدعوة إلى الله تعالى، ولذلك تراهم يعدّون كلّ حوار بغير غرض الدعوة تضييعًا لحقائق الدين، وإذابةً لعقيدة الولاء والبراء. وينسى هؤلاء أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حاورَ كفارَ مكة في صلح الحديبية، لا لدعوتهم إلى الإسلام، بل حاورهم على ما فيه إرجاءُ دعوتهم إلى عشر سنوات، يتركهم فيها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على الشرك!
وهذا حُكْمٌ مُحْكَمٌ غير منسوخ؛ ولذلك احتجّ مَنِ احتجّ من العلماء بتحديد وقت الصلح بين المسلمين والكفار بعشر سنوات. 
بل لقد تضمّنت شروط صلح الحديبية بين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وكفار مكة : أنّ مَنْ أسلم من أهل مكة، وهاجر إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فعلى المسلمين إعادته إلى المشركين في مكة، وأنّ من ارتدّ عن الإسلام إلى الكفر لا يعيده المشركون إلى المسلمين.
وفي هذا بيان واضح على أن الحوار بين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وكفار مكة في ذلك الصلح لم يكن بغرض دعوتهم للإسلام حينها، وإلا كيف يُعادُ المسلمُ منهم إليهم، ولا يعيدونَ المرتدَّ من المسلمين إليهم؟!
بل لَمَّا أن رفض مفاوضُ قريشٍ أن يكتبَ في وثيقة الصلح عن النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ وصْفَه بأنه (رَسُولُ اللَّهِ) وافقه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على ذلك، مع ما تضمّنه هذا الإصرارُ والعنادُ من عدم الاعتراف بالمسلمين الذين ما فارقوا المشركين إلّا لإيمانهم بالرسالة.
بل في هذا الصلح قرّر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أحدَ أعظمِ أصول الحوار، وهو استثمار المشترَك بين الفريقين في إنجاح الحوار. ولك أن تقول: وأي مُشْتَرَكٍ بين الإسلام والوثنية؟!! وسيأتيك الجواب في قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، عندما قال: "والذي نفسُ مُحَمَّدٍ بيده، لا يسألوني خطةً يُعَظِّمون فيها حرماتِ الله إلا أعطيتهم إياها". 
ولك أن تتخيّل حاكمًا مسلمًا عادلًا قال مثل هذا القول، ألنْ يستنكر ذلك عليه كثيرون، قائلين: أيُّ تعظيمٍ لحرماتِ الله بين موحّدٍ ومشرك؟! وهل تصوُّرُ المشركين عن الإله هو تَصَوُّرُ المسلمين عنه، حتى يكون تعظيمُ المشركين لله تعظيمًا من المسلمين أيضًا لله تعالى ؟!
ولكنّ السؤال المهم هنا: كيف يَصِفُ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تعظيمَ المشركين للحرماتِ أنه تعظيمٌ لله تعالى، وأنه لن يخالفهم في شيء من ذلك؟!! لقد أجاب النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ عن هذه التساؤلات بما لا ينبغي بعدَ إجابةِ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عنها أن تُطرَح، بل لا يجوز مجرّدُ بقائها تَسَاؤُلًا؛ إلا عند أتباع القائلِ : "اعْدِلْ يا مُحَمَّدُ"، ممن يظنون أنفسهم أغْيَرَ على الدين وأَوْلَى به من رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ!!
نعم.. لقد أجاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن هذه التساؤلات جميعا، مُبَيّنًا إلى أي حدٍّ يمكن استثمار المشترك بين الأديان في تحقيق مصلحة الصلح، الذي وصفه الله تعالى بأنه الفتح المبين: "فتحًا مبينًا"[الفتح:١].
وإن وجد رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ مشتركًا بين التوحيدِ والوثنية جعله مُنْطَلقًا للصلح والحوار، كما في هذا الحديث الثابت، فقد شَرَع لنا ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ إيجادَ مُشْتَرَك بيننا وبين كل مخالف، وسيكون المشترَكُ بيننا وبين أهل الكتاب حينئذ أكثرَ من المشترك بيننا وبين الوثنيين.
كما أنّ هذا الموقف النبوي يبيّنُ أنّ الحوار إذا لم يبدأ من المشترك، فإنه سينتهي إلى زيادةِ التباعد والعداوة. فلا ينبغي أن نبدأَ حوارًا إلا بعدَ أن نعرف آخر المشتركات، والتي بدأ بعدها الاختلاف. وهي مشتركاتٌ لن نَعْدِمَها مع كلّ مخالف، ولو كان المخالف مُلْحِدًا، فإننا إذا لم ننطلق معه من دلالاتِ العقل على أنَّ لكل سببٍ مسبِّبًا، ولكل موجودٍ موجِدًا، فمِن ماذا سوف ننطلق معه ؟! وما فائدة النقاش معه؟! 
إن المشتركات ـ والتي تبدأ من المشتركات الإنسانية الفطرية ـ هي أساس الحوار الأكبر.
ولكن الذي لا يجوز في هذا الخضمّ: هو أن يؤدي البحث عن المشتركات بين المختلفين إلى إلغاء الفروق الحقيقية (إلغاءً يعارضُ التميّزَ الداعيَ إلى الحوار أصلا)، كما لا يصح أن تكون تلك الفروق مانعًا من استثمار المشترك، الذي لولا وجوده لما كان للحوار مكان.
وبذلك نعلم أنه كما كان للنبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ في صلح الحديبية مقاصِدُ سوى دعوةِ قريش للإسلام، يمكن أن تكون لنا مقاصدُ من الحوار غير الدعوة، ويمكن أن تكون مقاصدَ صحيحة مشروعة.
ومن هذه المقاصد :
- أن نَفْهَمَ المخالفين (كفارًا كانوا أو غيرَ كُفَّارٍ) فهمًا عميقًا، وأن نعرف حججهم، ومنطلقاتهم الفكرية، ورواسبهم العقدية، وتصوراتهم، وأساليب إقناعهم. فما نجح الغرب في غزونا الثقافي إلا بعد مئات السنين من الدراسات الاستشراقية، التي عرف معها كيف يؤثر فينا.
أن يفهمنا الآخرون، لكي يحترموا حضارتنا وقيمنا، وإن لم يؤمنوا بديننا. فإننا إذا ما استطعنا بالحوار أن نصحّح تصوراتِهم الفاسدة عنا، خفّتْ عداوتهم لنا، ووسّعنا بيننا دائرة المشتركات الحقيقية (التي لا تُلغي الفروقَ الحقيقية)، مما سينفعنا منافعَ عديدة، حتى في الدعوة إلى الله تعالى.
- الوصول إلى نظامٍ أو قانونٍ يمنع الاعتداء على المقدسات، كما أمر الله تعالى بقوله: "ولا تسبوا الذين يدعون من دون الله فيسبوا الله عدوًا بغير علم"[الأنعام: ١٠٨].
- الوصول إلى صُلْحٍ يحفظ الدِّينَ والأعراض والدماء والأموال.
-معرفة الجوانب الإيجابية التي لا تخلو منها حضارةٌ إنسانية باختلاف عقائدها وأديانها، كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم، مشيرًا إلى كُفَّار العرب: "إنما بُعِثْتُ لأُتَمِّمَ مكارم الأخلاق".
فلا تنحصر مقاصد الحوار المشروعة في الدعوة إلى تغيير المعتقدات والأديان، كما لا يجوز أن يُؤَدِّي الحوار إلى تجريمنا، أو منعنا من الدعوة إلى الله تعالى بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة.
ولذلك أعود قائلا مستغربًا: فلا أدري لماذا يتوجسُ بعضُنَا خِيفةً من الحوارِ، بل من الدعوة إلى الحوار؟! ولماذا يَحْصُر آخرون الحوارَ المشروعَ في حوار الدعوةِ إلى تغيير المعتقدات؟!
وما كتبتُ هذا الحوارَ إلا لِأُبَيِّنَ وجهةَ نظر الداعين للحوار المشروعِ، بِسَعَةِ وجوهِ شَرْعِيَّتِه المشروحة آنفا.
والله من وراء القصد.
http://www.islamtoday.net/questions/...02&artid=12960

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مقالٌ رائع جاء متأخرًا بعد انتهاء مؤتمر"حوار الأديان"، الذي عقد في مكة، ليته كان في ذلك الوقت.

----------


## أبوحاتم الأنصاري

مقال رائع جدير بالقراءة...

لا شك أن قبول الحوار مطلقا يساعد في تكوين العقل الكامل؛ لأن اجتماع العقول الواعية واتحادها أكمل

وأقرب للصواب من انفراد عقل واحد..

----------


## بحر القلزم

> ولذلك تجد عبارات سوء الظن ظاهرةً في بيان أسباب رفضهم للحوار, من أن الدعاة إلى الحوار سيتخذونه سُلَّما للتنازل عن حقائق الدين، وإلى تمييع الولاء والبراء.. وغير ذلك من التهم! 
> وهذا التعميم الجائر منهم (في الشكّ)، لا يقع إلا من مسلوبِ الإرادة، أسيرٍ للغلو في فكرة المؤامرة, ولذلك فلا تكاد تجد عند هذا الصنف من الناس إلا النواح والعويل على الحمى المستباح والحق المغصوب, أما إنتاج الإصلاح وبرامج التصحيح فهم عنها بمعزل؛ إلا من الدعوة إلى منهجهم نفسه, لإنتاج نُسَخٍ أخرى لأمثالهم: من مسلوبي الإرادة، وأُسَراء التوجّس الْمُقَيَّدين بسوء الظن! 
> أم لأن الذين نغلو في تعظيمهم عاجزون عن الحوار، وسيتولّى مَهمّة الحوار حينها الذين كنا نريد أن نَسْلُبَهم كُلَّ فضيلة، وستنكشف بذلك هالةُ التقديس عمن نقدس، وسيظهر فضلٌ ما.. بوجهٍ ما.. في وقتٍ ما.. لمن أردناهم عَرِيِّين عن كل فضل؟! ولكنّ هذا داءٌ لا يصح أن نداويه بداء رفض الحوار!!
> بل دواؤه أن نترك الغلو في ذوي الفضل على حسابِ آخرين منهم، وأنْ نعلمَ أنّ كُلًّا ميسّرٌ لما خُلق له.


إذا كان هذا أسلوبك مع إخوانك ، وقد أمرك الله بقوله " أذلة على المؤمنين " فكيف تنجح في محاورة أعدائك ؟!
ومن هم الذين نقدسهم - كما زعمت - وتريد أن تصدِّر غيرهم ممن يتقن مالا يتقنون -كما زعمت؟
ألا فلتتق الله يا حاتم !

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

مقال مختصر مفيد للشيخ صالح الفوزان - وفقه الله - عن الحوار :

http://www.alfawzan.ws/AlFawzan/MyNe...454&new_id=121

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بالنسبة لي فأنا أرى أن الذي يجنونه هم من الحوار من ثمرات إعلامية تظهرهم بمظهر المتحاور المتفهم الذي حاور المسلمين وخبر ما عندهم فما وجده شيئاً=أعظم بكثير من الفوائد الذي ذكر الشيخ حاتم أننا سنجنيها..

وما من فائدة نص عليها إلا وأمكننا تحصيلها من غير هذه السبيل...

وعموماً الباب من موارد الاجتهاد..

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أخي "بحر القلزم" لنترك أسلوب الدكتور حاتم جانبًا، والذي لم يعجبك حدته فيه، وقل لي رأيك في الطرح الذي طرحه.

----------


## ابو القعقاع

أولا لابد أن نفرق بين الصلح لوقف الحرب وبين الحوار:فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مكث في مكة 13سنة وخرج خفية فأين كان الحوار في المسائل المشتركة بل كان عليه الصلاة والسلام يبن التوحيد ويبين بطلان ماعليه قريش من الشرك  ويدعوهم للاسلام وقد قال لعمه أبو طالب المقولة الشهيرة والله لو وضعوا الشمس عن يميني والقمر عن يساري على أن أترك هذا الأمرطرفة عين ما فعلت أو قريبا من هذا اللفظ ألم يكن هناك مسائل مشتركة في الفترة المكية وكان المسلمون أشد حاجة إليها لوقف التعذيب الذي يتعرض له كل من دخل الأسلام أين نحن من قول الله ولا يزالون يقاتلونكم حتى يردوكم عن دينكم إن استطاعوا :هل المسائل المشتركة هي التي ترد البلاد المحتلة هل المسائل المشتركة تدافع عن الأعراض: فما أشبهه ببيان المثقفين السابق والذي أستنكره أهل العلم فمات في مهده : إلى الله المشتكى من حال أمة الأسلام ومن تسلط العقلانيين:  
العجيب أننا نقرأ لنبرر ماأصابنا من الذل فالله المستعان

----------


## طارق منينة

الحوار ضروري لكن علي شروط الاسلام فحتي ربعي ابن عامر اثناء الحرب قد حاور واخرج جوهرته التي يظن اعداء الاسلام انها في الكتب فقط-وحتي هذه ينكرها أكثرهم!- وليست في الصدور والواقع فقال انما ابتعثنا الله---
وخالد في الحرب حاوره وسأله فارس روما عن ايمانه فعلا بالاسلام فأجاب وأناب وعن صدق محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم اي الوحي والموحي اليه فاعلن واوجز وأجاب وأنجز!
والرسول حاور في مسجده وفد نجران بعد استقبال منه 
وحاور صلي الله عليه وسلم في العام التاسع من الهجرة الوفود وحاور قيادة ثقيف ولم يتنازل او يداهن
ولامانع من عرض المشترك الانساني لاظهار الفطرة المشتركة وبقية عند الغير مطمورة في بحر ظلماتهم وواقع حياتهم
الحوار في عصرنا أتي بنتائج ايجابية قليلة واقطاب الحوار مثل عمارة والغزالي اشتكوا من خبث الاخر الي بيقولوا عليه الاخر ووضعوا شكواهم وثائق في كتبهم فهل استفاد منها المتحاورون الجدد-القدماء
ام ان التنازلات تبدأ من الصفر!!!

----------


## نضال مشهود

مقال رائع . . جزى الله كاتبه .

سؤال : ما هو القسم المشترك بين الرافضين للحوار وبين الداعين إليه ؟

أسأل هذا لنبدأ منه الحوار حول مشروعية الحوار أو عدمه .

----------


## عبد الله ابن سفران

> إذا كان هذا أسلوبك مع إخوانك ، وقد أمرك الله بقوله " أذلة على المؤمنين " فكيف تنجح في محاورة أعدائك ؟!
> ومن هم الذين نقدسهم - كما زعمت - وتريد أن تصدِّر غيرهم ممن يتقن مالا يتقنون -كما زعمت؟
> ألا فلتتق الله يا حاتم !


أخي البحر ، الشيخ الفاضل حاتم العوني لم يعمم هذه الصفة على رافضي الحوار ، بل هذا صنف منهم ، وقد أتبعه بغيره ، فلا تظنن أنه يقصد كل من رفض الحوار .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> الحوار في عصرنا أتي بنتائج ايجابية قليلة واقطاب الحوار مثل عمارة والغزالي اشتكوا من خبث الاخر الي بيقولوا عليه الاخر ووضعوا شكواهم وثائق في كتبهم فهل استفاد منها المتحاورون الجدد-القدماء
> ام ان التنازلات تبدأ من الصفر!!!



 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم.. لا يلزم أن تكون الإيجابيات قد حصَّلها الطرف الآخر الموسوم بالخبث أوالمناورة أوالتقيَّة أوغير ذلك، بل هذه فائدةٌ من فوائده، وتبقى الفوائد الأخرى، ومن أهمها معرفة الطرف الآخر وتجلية أمره.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثم ماذا تقصد بالتنازلات التي تبدأ من الصِّفر؟

----------


## ابو عمر السلفي

من كتاب الشريعة للآجري :
 قال محمد بن الحسين : من كان له علم وعقل فيرى جميع ما تقدم ذكري له من أول الكتاب إلى هذا الموضع علم أنه محتاج إلى العمل به فإن أراد الله عز و جل به خيرا لزم سنن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم وما كان عليه الصحابة رضي الله عنهم ومن تبعهم بإحسان من أئمة المسلمين رحمة الله عليهم في كل عصر وتعلم العلم لنفسه لينتفي عنه الجهل وكان مراده أن يتعلمه لله عز و جل ولم يكن مراده أن يتعلمه للمراء والجدال والخصومات ولا لدنيا 
 ومن كان هذا مراده سلم إن شاء الله تعالى من الأهواء والبدع والضلالة واتبع ما كان عليه من تقدم من أئمة المسلمين الذين لا يستوحش من ذكرهم وسأل الله تعالى أن يوفقه لذلك 
 فإن قال قائل : وإن كان رجل قد علمه الله عز و جل علما فجاءه رجل يسأله عن مسألة في الدين ينازعه ويخاصمه ترى له أن يناظره حتى تثبت عليه الحجة ويرد على قوله ؟ 
 قيل له : هذا الذي نهينا عنه وهو الذي حذرناه من تقدم من أئمة المسلمين 
 فإن قال قائل : فماذا نصنع ؟ 
 قيل له : إن كان الذي يسألك مسألته مسألة مسترشد إلى طريق الحق لا مناظرة فأرشده بأرشد ما يكون من البيان بالعلم من الكتاب والسنة وقول الصحابة وقول أئمة المسلمين وإن كان يريد مناظرتك ومجادلتك فهذا الذي كره لك العلماء فلا تناظره واحذره على دينك كما قال من تقدم من أنمة المسلمين إن كنت لهم متبعا 
 فإن قال : ندعهم يتكلمون بالباطل ونسكت عنهم ؟ 
 قيل له : سكوتك عنهم وهجرتك لما تكلموا به أشد عليهم من مناظرتك لهم كذا قال من تقدم من السلف الصالح من علماء المسلمين 
 حدثنا أبو بكر بن عبد الحميد قال : حدثنا زهير بن محمد قال : حدثنا منصور بن سفيان قال : حدثنا حماد بن زيد عن أيوب أنه قال : لست براد عليهم أشد من السكوت 
 وأخبرنا الفريابي قال : حدثنا أبو تقي هشام بن عبد الملك الحمصي قال : حدثنا محمد بن حرب عن أبي سلمة سليمان بن سليم عن أبي حصين عن أبي صالح عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال : لاتجالس أهل الأهواء فإن مجالستهم ممرضة للقلوب 
 وحدثنا الفريابي قال : حدثنا محمد بن داود قال : حدثنا مسلم بن إبراهيم قال : حدثني مهدي بن ميمون الأزدي قال : سمعت محمدا يعني ابن سيرين وما رآه رجل في شيء فقال له محمد : إني قد أعلم ما تريد وأعلم بالمماراة منك ولكني لا أماريك 
 قال محمد بن الحسين : ألم تسمع رحمك الله إلى ما تقدم ذكرنا له من قول أبي قلابة : لا تجالسوا أهل الأهواء ولا تجادلوهم فإني لا آمن أن يغمسوكم في الضلالة أو يلبسوا عليكم في الدين بعض ما لبس عليهم 
 ألم تسمع إلى قول الحسن - وقد سأله رجل عن مسألة - فقال : ألا تناظر في الدين ؟ 
 فقال له الحسن : أما أنا فقد أبصرت ديني فإن كنت أنت أضللت دينك فالتمسه 
 ألم تسمع إلى قول عمر بن عبد العزيز رضي الله عنه : من جعل دينه غرضا للخصومات أكثر التنقل ؟ 
 قال محمد بن الحسين : فمن اقتدى بهؤلاء الأئمة سلم له دينه إن شاء الله تعالى 
 فإن قال قائل : فإن اضطر في الأمر وقتا من الأوقات إلى مناظرتهم وإثبات الحجة عليهم ألا يناظرهم ؟ 
 قيل : الاضطرار إنما يكون مع إمام له مذهب سوء فيمتحن الناس ويدعوهم إلى مذهبه كفعل من مضى في وقت أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله : ثلاثة خلفاء امتحنوا الناس ودعوهم إلى مذهبهم السوء فلم يجد العلماء بدا من الذب عن الدين وأرادوا بذلك معرفة العامة الحق من الباطل فناظروهم ضرورة لا اختيارا فأثبت الله عز و جل الحق مع أحمد بن حنبل ومن كان على طريقته وأذل الله العظيم المعتزلة وفضحهم وعرفت العامة أن الحق ما كان عليه أحمد بن حنبل ومن تابعه إلى يوم القيامة 
 وأرجو أن يعيذ الله الكريم أهل العلم من أهل السنة والجماعة من محنة تكون أبدا .انتهى المقصود

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قص ولصق.

----------


## ابو عمر السلفي

مسكين من لم يعرف قدر كلام السلف القليل والكثير الفائدة



> من كتاب الشريعة للآجري :
> 
> قال محمد بن الحسين : فمن اقتدى بهؤلاء الأئمة سلم له دينه إن شاء الله تعالى 
> فإن قال قائل : فإن اضطر في الأمر وقتا من الأوقات إلى مناظرتهم وإثبات الحجة عليهم ألا يناظرهم ؟ 
> قيل : الاضطرار إنما يكون مع إمام له مذهب سوء فيمتحن الناس ويدعوهم إلى مذهبه كفعل من مضى في وقت أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله : ثلاثة خلفاء امتحنوا الناس ودعوهم إلى مذهبهم السوء فلم يجد العلماء بدا من الذب عن الدين وأرادوا بذلك معرفة العامة الحق من الباطل فناظروهم ضرورة لا اختيارا فأثبت الله عز و جل الحق مع أحمد بن حنبل ومن كان على طريقته وأذل الله العظيم المعتزلة وفضحهم وعرفت العامة أن الحق ما كان عليه أحمد بن حنبل ومن تابعه إلى يوم القيامة وأرجو أن يعيذ الله الكريم أهل العلم من أهل السنة والجماعة من محنة تكون أبدا .انتهى المقصود

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

*يا أبا عمر الحوار شئ والمناظرات التي يقصدها من تنقل عنهم شئ آخر...

وأقرب الأمثلة عندي للحوار بمعناه المقصود هنا هو مراسلة شيخ الإسلام لملك قبرص....

فأول غايات الحوار -هنا-هو الاتفاق على القواسم المشتركة ومحاولة تفعيلها ..وأولها : لا تَظلمون ولا تُظلمون...

ولو لم يكن من فوائد الحوار سوى ضخ الصورة الصحيحة للإسلام في بعض مجاري الإعلام والحيلولة دون انتشار الصورة المشوهة والتي تحول بدورها دون الناس والإسلام=لكفى

دع عنك أن وضع مناظرة أهل البدع مكان مناظرة الكفار أمر معيب..

ومحاورة الكفار  مأمور بها في كتاب الله ..وكل قول ينهى عنها بعد ذلك فضعه دبر أذنك وتحت قدمك..*

----------


## الأمل الراحل

> قص ولصق.


خير الكلام ما قل ودل !!

: )

----------


## محمد جلال القصاص

المقال سقطة 
ويبدو أن الرجل في واد والحوار في واد آخر . 
ومن يثني ممن لا يعلم إلا القليل عن الحوار بين الأديان . 

يحتاج المقال لمن يرد عليه ، ويبين للشيخ . فقد تعدى . 


.

----------


## أبو القاسم

يكثر التعريض بما يسمى "نظرية المؤامرة" كما لو كانت سبة عند المتصف بأنه يؤمن بها
في حين أنه الأصل الذي عليه مدار القرآن في بيان عدواة المشركين..
التي تتحقق وتتجذر في قلوبهم بقدر ما يتدين به المشرك من دينه
نعم هناك مؤامرات عراض ضخام منذ فجر التاريخ..قال تعالى عنها"وإن كان مكرهم لتزول منه الجبال"
كل مآسينا..وإن كنا أُخذنا بضفع ديننا..إلا أن وراءاها مؤامرات ولا ريب
قال تعالى"قد بدت البغضاء من أفواههم وما تخفي صدورهم أكبر"
ثم أين الاعتبار من تجارب التاريخ.المأمور به شرعا..
فإن المشهور جدا لأي مثقف مبتديء أن هذه المؤتمرات يسعى لها الغرب حثيثا..ولهم في ذلك مؤسسات ترعى هذه الحوارات
في فرنسا وأمريكا والفاتيكان..وغير  ها..
أما قول الشيخ 



> ولك أن تتخيّل حاكمًا مسلمًا عادلًا قال مثل هذا القول، ألنْ يستنكر ذلك عليه كثيرون، قائلين: أيُّ تعظيمٍ لحرماتِ الله بين موحّدٍ ومشرك؟! وهل تصوُّرُ المشركين عن الإله هو تَصَوُّرُ المسلمين عنه، حتى يكون تعظيمُ المشركين لله تعظيمًا من المسلمين أيضًا لله تعالى ؟!


إذا قال ذلك حاكم عادل مسلم..فإن الأكثر لن يظنوا فيه السوء..بل سيوافقونه ولن يسيئوا فيه الظن
لأنه سيكون بالطبع أقام سياستهم ورعايتهم وفق الشرع الحنيف..
والخلاصة..الحق الذي ينافح عنه الشيخ ليس منسجما مع الواقع حين تنزيله عليه
إذ فيه إغفال واضح لما يحذر منه كثير ممن هو أعلم من الشيخ وأخبر بأمثال هذه المؤتمرات..
والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم..
ولا أنسى شكري لأخي الكبير الشيخ الفاضل الغالي أبي أنس حفظه الله تعالى وإن اختلفت معه

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> المقال سقطة 
> ويبدو أن الرجل في واد والحوار في واد آخر . 
> ومن يثني ممن لا يعلم إلا القليل عن الحوار بين الأديان . 
> يحتاج المقال لمن يرد عليه ، ويبين للشيخ . فقد تعدى . 
> .


*وتجرد الرد على المخالف من الحجة والبرهان،والتمس  ك بوصف الرأي المخالف بأنه سقطة،وتجهيل المخالف بالصورة محل النزاع من غير بيان دلائل جهله= سقطة ولا يكاد يصدر إلا ممن لا يعلم إلا القليل عن أدب الحوار..ومن كان كذلك فلا يبعد أن يتعدى*

----------


## محمد جلال القصاص

قلت : يحتاج لمن يرد عليه . 
ولم أكتف فقط بالوصف . 

أبا فهر !
ركز

----------


## ابو عمر السلفي

> *يا أبا عمر الحوار شئ والمناظرات التي يقصدها من تنقل عنهم شئ آخر...
> .*


يا أبا فهر والكلام لمن في الجوار !
خصوصية المناظرة لا تخرجه عن كونه حوار 
والمهم أنهما يشتركان في الهدف , ولا ريب من أن الحوار الذي يأتي بالمفسدة الغالبة يُنهى عنه مثله مثل المناظرة مع أهل الجدل كما حذروا منها السلف .

وما يسمى حوار الأديان أو حوار الحضارات أو حوار الفرق الإسلامية ما هو إلا حرب على العقيدة السلفية ونفي اختصاصها بالحق المطلق المستمد من الكتاب والسنة بفهم خير هذه الأمة وهم السلف الصالح ومن تبعهم بإحسان.

فيأتي من يأتي ويتكلم إما بسذاجة أو بخبث زاعما أنه يجب على صاحب الحق محاورة ومناظرة كل صاحب دين باطل أو نحلة منحرفة دام انه على الحق الأبلج !!

فهذه دعوة تغريرية بمن صلحت عقيدته للإنجرار خلف سراب بقيعة يحسبه الظمأن ماءً والله المستعان.
فاحذروا وحذروا

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  السقطة ذكر حكم سابق -كأنَّه صادرٌ من إمام الزمان- دون دليل، وإرجاء الرد والتنازل عنه لمجهول.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فبُوْرِكَ فيكَ.. [-إن كان ساقطًا-] بجواب حاضرٍ فهاته وأجِّل الحكم في آخره، حتى نعلم أنَّ إسقاطه كان بفهم لا بعجلة وبلا تحرير.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بل المقال في وادٍ والكلام عن المؤامرة الحقيقيَّة التي في بعض حوار تقريب الأديان في وادٍ.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كثرة الدندنة في تحديد الواقع وتنزيل الحكم بما يناسبه تختلف فيه وجهات النَّظَر، فلم الحصر وادِّعاء الفهم للواقع، ثم التدليل عليه بذكر أمثلة عشوائيَّة من ههنا ومن ههنا، وهو ما لا يعجز عنه المخالف، وكذا محاولة نفيه عن الآخرين، والحكم به لغيرهم ليس بصواب.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأمَّا تنزيل أهل البدع محلَّ أهل الكفر فلا مانع منه؛ إذا صار حالهم كحالهم.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أمَّا ما ذكره السَّلف من النَّهي عن المناظرة وترك الحوار فله حالٌ لا يفهمها من لم يعرف من مذهب السَّلف إلا الدعاوى والخطب.  



> وفي هذا بيان واضح على أن الحوار بين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وكفار مكة في ذلك الصلح لم يكن بغرض دعوتهم للإسلام حينها، وإلا كيف يُعادُ المسلمُ منهم إليهم، ولا يعيدونَ المرتدَّ من المسلمين إليهم؟! بل لَمَّا أن رفض مفاوضُ قريشٍ أن يكتبَ في وثيقة الصلح عن النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ وصْفَه بأنه (رَسُولُ اللَّهِ) وافقه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على ذلك، مع ما تضمّنه هذا الإصرارُ والعنادُ من عدم الاعتراف بالمسلمين الذين ما فارقوا المشركين إلّا لإيمانهم بالرسالة.
> بل في هذا الصلح قرّر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أحدَ أعظمِ أصول الحوار، وهو استثمار المشترَك بين الفريقين في إنجاح الحوار. ولك أن تقول: وأي مُشْتَرَكٍ بين الإسلام والوثنية؟!! وسيأتيك الجواب في قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، عندما قال: "والذي نفسُ مُحَمَّدٍ بيده، لا يسألوني خطةً يُعَظِّمون فيها حرماتِ الله إلا أعطيتهم إياها". 
> ولكنّ السؤال المهم هنا: كيف يَصِفُ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تعظيمَ المشركين للحرماتِ أنه تعظيمٌ لله تعالى، وأنه لن يخالفهم في شيء من ذلك؟!!
> ........
> ولكن الذي لا يجوز في هذا الخضمّ: هو أن يؤدي البحث عن المشتركات بين المختلفين إلى إلغاء الفروق الحقيقية (إلغاءً يعارضُ التميّزَ الداعيَ إلى الحوار أصلا)، كما لا يصح أن تكون تلك الفروق مانعًا من استثمار المشترك، الذي لولا وجوده لما كان للحوار مكان.
> وبذلك نعلم أنه كما كان للنبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ في صلح الحديبية مقاصِدُ سوى دعوةِ قريش للإسلام، يمكن أن تكون لنا مقاصدُ من الحوار غير الدعوة، ويمكن أن تكون مقاصدَ صحيحة مشروعة.

----------


## أبو البراء الجعلي

ما حكم إدخال الروافض المشركين الأنجاس إلى حرم الله ؟

----------


## طارق منينة

> بل في هذا الصلح قرّر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أحدَ أعظمِ أصول الحوار، وهو استثمار المشترَك بين الفريقين في إنجاح الحوار. ولك أن تقول: وأي مُشْتَرَكٍ بين الإسلام والوثنية؟!! وسيأتيك الجواب في قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، عندما قال: "والذي نفسُ مُحَمَّدٍ بيده، لا يسألوني خطةً يُعَظِّمون فيها حرماتِ الله إلا أعطيتهم إياها".


لامانع من استثمار المشترك
ويبدو ان قريش قد فقدت وقتها كثير من سلطتها المعنوية في الجزيرة العربية بتنامي الهيمنة الاسلامية وان كانت مكانتها كانت موجودة وان بدرجة اقل-وان كانت مهزوزة عند هوازن وثقيف وغيرها-والا مافرضت شروطها في الحديبية علي الصورة التي كانت
وحتي حرب الاشاعات تكاد تكون تلاشت-وقتها طبعا- ولم تكن قريش مستعمرة ولاتقوم باستعمار لمناطق في الجزيرة بل كانت محدودة بحدود مكة وحدود تجارتها ومكانتها عند القبائل جميعا
اليوم الاستعمار الغربي مازال مستمرا والاعلام الغربي مازال حرا! واعني بالحرية ان علمانيته والارث الصليبي يحركه تجاه القضايا التي يزيفها ضد الاسلام واهله
وهل تستطيع حكومات الغرب ان تضغط علي هكذا اعلام في ظل هكذا علمانية
لقد راينا ان ضغط الشعوب الاسلامية بالمقاطعة المادية للدنمارك هز القرار الهولندي الذي لولم تكن شعوبنا-وربما بعض الحكومات مثل السعودية ومصر في مسألة الدنمارك والسودان - تحركت بالمقاطعة في مسالة الدنمارك وهددت بالمقاطعة في مسالة هولندا لما كان رد فعل هولندا في مصلحة المسلمين وان كانت هولندا لم تفعل لصاحب الفيلم اي شيء-فهو حر في دولة علمانية هكذا يقولون جميعهم!- بل وقال رئيس وزرائها انه حر وقال القضاء الهولندي انه يمكنه شتم القرآن، والاسلام علنا وفي البرلمان لان ذلك من حرية الرأي
فماالذي يمكن ان يصنعه الحوار مع الغرب ومع امور مثل هذه في ظل هيمنة فلسفية ومادية لنظام علماني قوي
هناك اشياء ايجابية تنتج عن الحوار لاشك لكنها ضعيفة
لكن هل للحوار سلطة علي الاعلام الغربي العلماني الحر!
وهل للحوار سلطة علي القضاء العلماني الحر
او سلطة علي القرار الحربي العسكري الاستعماري ومعلوم ان الاحزاب الحاكمة هي التي تتحكم في هذه القرارات؟ هل هناك حوار مع الاحزاب او ان الامر مقتصر علي منظمات المجتمع المدني !
وهل للحوار سلطة علي الاحزاب وقراراتها وعلي تصاعد الاحزاب العنصرية في الغرب وتاثيراتها علي الاحزاب الاخري وعلي المجتمع
نعم لابد من فعل شيء والتدافع امر مطلوب والحوار لابد منه في كل وقت وهو في كل حال دعوة الي الاسلام واظهار انه لصالح الاستقرار الاجتماعي للبشرية كله ولصالح السلام العالمي ولصالح الانسان عموما وانه ماجاء لهلاك البشرية وانما لانقاذها واقرار حقوق الانسان ومراعاة حقه في حرية الاختيار التي قررها الاسلام والامام ابن القيم اشار في زاد المعاد الي مسألة المجوس وعدم قتلهم واقرار الجزية عليهم وادخالهم في المجتمع المسلم في ظل شريعته وهيمنته

مالايدرك كله لايترك كله
لكن هل المحاور المسلم مدرك لسنة التدافع الاسلامية وانه يستطيع فرض شروط في الحوار بدل الاستماع والقول بنعم وشكرا والسلام عليكم ونحن اخوة في الانسانية واصحاب اديان سماوية(طبعا الجانب الغربي اغلبه ملحد لانه علماني!!!)
او بالتعامل فقط مع( منظمات علي الهامش)اقصد منظمات ليس لها السلطان في الغرب والضغط علي اصحاب القرار او المؤسسات ذات الفاعلية مثل الاعلام مثلا!

هي خواطر بسيطة وتدريب علي الفهم والتساؤل في زمن التسلط العلماني الوقح وسعيه قبل واثناء وبعد الحوار الي الامتداد في عالمنا بكل وسيلة ممكنة
فهل سيحد الحوار من هذا الهجوم الكاسح وبلادنا تترنح الان تحت شغب العلمانية وتقدمها الخفي والعلني
وماذا ينبغي علينا في ظل هذا الهجوم واي قضايا ينبغي ان تشغلنا او نشتغل عليها او نواجه بها هذا الهجوم؟
يجب علينا ان نلاحظ ان الهجوم مادي-اي وسائله مادية اي اسباب تكسب مواقع--نا!_ والرد لابد ان يكون ردا ماديا واقعيا 
فهل نقاوم الهجوم ام اننا منشغلون ب مقاومة في ميدان اخر تاركين للعدو التقدم وامكاناته هائلة ويحرز نتائج هائلة!
والطريق الي مكة -والقاهرة وليبيا وغيرها فاضي خالي مطروق ممهد ومجند!

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

*وإذاً يا أبا عمر فالله يأمرنا بما مفسدته غالبة..وبما هو حرب على العقيدة السلفية (؟؟؟)*

----------


## محمد جلال القصاص

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم 

مهلا يا شيخ حاتم !

الحمد لله وحده ، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده ، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن أحبه واتبع هديه ، وبعد  :ـ 

قسَّم الشيخ حاتم الشريف الرافضين للحوار بين الأديان إلى خائفين منه ورافضين له ـ الحوار أعني ـ  إلا أن يقام للدعوة إلى دين الله مبيناً أن هناك أهدافاً أخرى للحوار غير الدعوة إلى الله ، مستدلاً بصلح الحديبية .


واشتد الشيخ حاتم الشريف على المتوجسين خِيفة ـ على حد تعبيره ـ من الحوار مع الكافرين أو المبتدعين ،  وراح يصفهم بأنهم بلا إرادة قد سقطوا في ( فكرة المؤامرة ) ، ليس عندهم سوى ( النواح والعويل ) ـ وهي من صفات النساء ، غفر الله له ـ ، وأنْ ليس عندهم إلا الدعوة لمنهجهم والعمل على إيجاد نسخ مماثلة لهم (من مسلوبي الإرادة، وأُسَراء التوجّس الْمُقَيَّدين بسوء الظن ) .. يتكلم عن إخوانه !!

وحقيقة لا أدري عمن يتكلم الشيخ تحديداً، عيني تبصر جيداً ولا أرى من يتكلم عنهم هذا الشريف ، فعلمي أن النواح والعويل من صفات النساء لا الرجال ، ولم أسمع أحداً من الرافضين ـ أو المتوجسين الخائفين ـ للحوار بين الأديان يعوي أو ينوح .!!

وعلمي بأن المتوجسين خيفة من ( الحوار بين الأديان ) هم ممن كانوا ينظرون له ، بل ويمارسونه ، وليسوا ممن لا يحسنون الحوار وبالتالي يخافون أن يتحاوروا فلذا توجسوا وخافوا ومن ثَمَّ أدبروا ، إن الخائفين المتوجسين قد جربوا أو درسوا تجارب مَن جربوا ، وعادوا يشكون من لؤم القوم وخبثهم . 
وهي تجربة استمرت لقرنٍ أو يزيد من الزمان ، وعاد من سلك طريقها يقول الطريق مقطوعٌ مسدودٌ . فعلمَ تريد منا أن نسلك طريقاً مقطوعاً .. مسدوداً ؟!
هذا منطقهم ، وقد أصابوا.

وظلماً حصرَ  الشيخ  حاتم الشريف حجة الرافضين ( للحوار بين الأديان ) في القول بأن الحوار مع ( الآخر ) من الكافرين أو المبتدعين في الدين لا يكون إلا لهدف الدعوة إلى الله ثم حَمَلَ عليهم وراح يردهم عن رأيهم يريد أن يوردهم موائد ( الحوار ) ، واستحضر  صلحَ النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ مع قريش ، يقول حوار لشيء آخر غير الدعوة .. يقول استثمر النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ المشترك بينه وبين قريش ( الكفار ) يومها  . . .  يقول اتفق معهم ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ على تعظيم الحرمات، ويغمز مخالفيه بأنهم من أتباع رأس الخوارج الذي نادى على النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ بالعدل . وقبح الله الخوارج . وغفر الله له غمزه إخوانه .


ثم .. راح الشيخ يعرض وجهة نظره والأهداف التي ينبغي علينا أن ننشدها من ( الحوار بين الأديان ) ، 
يقول نتحاور لـ(نَفْهَمَ المخالفين فهمًا عميقًا ) ونتحاور ( ليفهمنا الآخرون ) كي يحترموا حضارتنا وقيمنا .!!
وكأن ( الحوار بين الأديان ) ـ بوضعه الحالي ـ مناظرة أو عرضاً للإسلام وعرضاً للكفر ـ أو البدعة ـ وكأنْ لا سبيل لمعرفة الآخر ( من الكافرين أو المبتدعين ) إلا من خلال الحوار ، وكأن من يتحاور يأتينا بقلب صافٍ يعرض ما عنده ويسمع ما عندنا .

يا شيخ !

إنهم الأفاكون ، الذين يعرفون الحق وهم له منكرون ، إنهم الذين يلبسون الحق بالباطل ويكتمون الحق وهم يعلمون ،إنهم الملأ ، لم يأتوك ولن يأتوك ليعرفوا ما عندك ، لم يجهلوا دينك ولذا جاءوا يتعلموا ، ولا أنك حين تجلس إليهم تتكلم إليهم بدينك أو تناقش دينهم ، إنهم جاءوا للمشترك .. لتعديل الثوابت ومِن ثم الالتقاء عليها ، أو قل لتوسيع المشترك . فالحوارات لا تعقد لشرح الإسلام  وبيان فساد غيره من ( الأديان ) ، ومادة الحوارات هي ثوابت الإسلام ( الجهاد ) ( المرأة ) ( أهل الذمة ) ( الخلافة ) ( الحاكمية ) .. الخ .

إن معرفة الآخر يا شيخ لا تأتي من موائد الحوار ، وإنما دونك حديثهم لأقوامهم ولمن ( يبشرونهم ) بدينهم  عن دينك وجَدِّكَ ـ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ـ ، يقولون ما كان نبياً ، ويقولون زنا ، ويقولون حملت به آمنة من الزنا ، وليس قول السفهاء بل قول المقدمين فيهم . . أهل ( العلم ) و ( الورع ) !
فجدك جدُّك .. ويدنك دينك .
ويقول الشيخ نتحاور  ( للوصول إلى صلح يحفظ الدين والأعراض والأموال ) ، إي والله هكذا يقول !!
استحضر يوم الحديبية وصوَّر له الخيال أن حالنا  على موائد ( الحوار ) كحال جده ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ يوم الحديبية ، ويوم الحديبية شاعَ .. شاعَ ... ، فقط شاعَ أن رجلاً واحداً من ( المستضعفين ) ( المحرمين ) الذين لم يأتوا لقتال ولم يستعدوا للقتال ، وقد بعدوا عن ديارهم وباتوا في ديار عدوهم في قلب كنانة وقيس ـ نصف مليون من الأعداء تقريباً ـ وكانوا بالأمس على أبواب المدينة يريدون الدعوة كلها .. حين شاعَ أن رجلا ممن هذا حالهم قتل ، هبُّوا وبايعوا على القتال حتى يأخذوا ثأر صاحبهم  . وقبل يوم الحديبة هم بأنفسهم الذين خفُّوا لبني قينقاع حين كشفوا سوءة امرأة لحظة من الزمن . فدعك من يوم الحديبية لا تستشهد به . لا حالنا حالهم ، ولا نجرأ أن نقول بقولهم ، ولا أن نفعل فعالهم . إن أعراضنا في كل مكان تنتهك ودمائنا في كل مكان تسفك ، وعدونا في عقر دارنا ، ولا تستطيع ولا أستطيع أن ندفع عنهم ، دعك من يوم الحديبية . لا شأن ليوم الحديبية بالحوار بين الأديان . إن أنسب مثالٍ للحوار بين الأديان الذي ندعى إليه هو مفاوضات قريش في مكة مع النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ التي قال عنها الله ( ودوا لو تدهنوا فيدهنون ) . 

إن كل متدبر لحال الكفر مع الإيمان يجد أن أهل الكفر يسلكون طريقين لصد الناس عن دين الله ، طريق الجدال وطريق القتال ، وهذا قول الله تعالى { وَهَمَّتْ كُلُّ أُمَّةٍ بِرَسُولِهِمْ لِيَأْخُذُوهُ وَجَادَلُوا بِالْبَاطِلِ لِيُدْحِضُوا بِهِ الْحَقَّ }[ غافر : من الآية 5] . يجادلون وفي ذات الوقت يقاتلون . 

الجدال للتمويه  وللتشويش على الغافلين والمغفلين ودوامة للاستقطاب جهد المخلصين الطيبين ، والقتال وسيلة الجاهلية للاستئصال الحق ، كذا كانت قريش { وَإِنَّ الشَّيَاطِينَ لَيُوحُونَ إِلَى أَوْلِيَآئِهِمْ لِيُجَادِلُوكُمْ وَإِنْ أَطَعْتُمُوهُمْ إِنَّكُمْ لَمُشْرِكُونَ }[ الأنعام : من الآية 121] ، تجادل في ذات الوقت الذي تفتن فيه المؤمنين ، والحال اليوم كما كان بالأمس الساحة جدالٌ وقتال . 
فلن يعطيك هؤلاء صلحاً إلا أن يرون منك بأساً ، وكذا كانت قريش يوم الحديبية ، لم تجلس للصلح إلا بعد أسر الثلاثين من فرسانها ، وخيبة فارسها ـ خالد بن الوليد يومها ـ في الغدر بالمسلمين وهم يصلون .
ـ إنهم الكافرون يقاتلون ويجادلون . فيسعنا أن نسكت ، أم أن نجتزئ الواقع ونقرأه قراءة خاطئة فلا . ولا .

ـ أرتاب من تلك المصطلحات ( الإصلاح ) فعند العارفين أن دعوى ( الإصلاح ) في القديم والحديث مرتبطة بالنفاق ، ولا أرمي الشيخ بالنفاق أعوذ بالله من ذلك ولكن أتكلم عن دعوى ( الإصلاح ) ، مرتبطة من يوم ظهرت بالنفاق ، قال الله { وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ لاَ تُفْسِدُواْ فِي الأَرْضِ قَالُواْ إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ مُصْلِحُونَ }[ البقرة : 11 ] والسياق عن المنافقين . وحديثاً  رفع أتاتورك شعار ( الإصلاح ) ، ورفع محمد عبده ( الإصلاح ) فكان ثمرة ( إصلاحه ) جامعة القاهرة وسعد زغلول وزوجة سعد زغلول ومن دخل عليها سعد زغلول وكشف غطاء وجهها ، ولطفي السيد ... الخ .
وأرتاب من ( حضارتنا ) و ( ثقافتنا ) و ( المقدسات ) و ( الاحترام ) كلها من بضاعة غيرنا ، وقد جاءنا بها نبينا بيضاء ناصعة لا حاجة لنا في سواها . 
وإن الخوارج هم الذين يشتدون على أهل الإسلام ويدعون أهل الأوثان من عباد البقر والشجر والصلبان . وليس هذا حال من يرفض الحوار بعد أن جربناه سنين طويلة . 

محمد جلال القصاص 
ليلة الثلاثاء / 12 /6/ 1430هـ
الموافق / 16 / 6 / 2008

----------


## أسامة بن الزهراء

أحسنت أحسن الله إليك 
لكن هذه العبارة فيها اشكال كبير 
واحسان الظن بأهل العلم مطلوب مرغب فيه يا شيخ محمد




> وإن كل شديد على إخوانه لين الجانب على أتباع الشيطان فيه من وصف الخوارج . وإن قوماُ يغمزون وهم أولى بالغمز

----------


## محمد جلال القصاص

أين هذه الجملة غفر الله لك ؟!! ( ابتسامه ) 

عدلتها أخي الفاضل ، نعم إحسان الظن مطلوب ، وهو حالنا بالفعل . وما أردنا إلا النصح . 

جزاك الله خيراً على النصح .

----------


## الخالدي

جزيت خيراً ، الشيخ حاتم كما عهدناه فيه حدة في طرح أفكاره بغض النظر عن كونها صحيحة أم لا .

----------


## أسامة بن الزهراء

> أين هذه الجملة غفر الله لك ؟!! ( ابتسامه ) 
> 
> عدلتها أخي الفاضل ، نعم إحسان الظن مطلوب ، وهو حالنا بالفعل . وما أردنا إلا النصح . 
> 
> جزاك الله خيراً على النصح .


بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم

----------


## تميم

بارك الله فيك ياشيخ محمد..وجزاك خيرا الجزاء.

وصدق الحافظ بن حجر عندما قال "من تكلم بغير فنه أتى بالعجائب"

----------


## ابو القعقاع

بارك الله فيك شيخنا الفاضل.فقد أجدت وأفدت وذب الله عنك النار كما ذبيت عن حياض الدين

----------


## أسامة بن الزهراء

> وصدق الحافظ بن حجر عندما قال "من تكلم بغير فنه أتى بالعجائب"


لو فصلت - أحسن الله إليك - من المقصود بعبارة الحافظ !

----------


## صالح العواد

بعض الأمور اللتي تطرح من الشيخ حاتم غريبة جدا  - أقصد بالغرابة النكارة - فهذا مقال في الحوار و ذاك مقال في الوهابية و منافحته عن أيام مقاطعة الدنمارك و شركة آرلا تحديدا و اقرأ إن شئت كتيب في التعامل مع المبتدع و كتاب الولاء والبراء ..
و على فضل الشيخ وعلمه إلا أن أسلوبه لا يحمل فكره فحسب ، و لكن يسقط الخصم و يجعل القول اللذي يتبناه هو الحق اللذي لا محيص عنه ، و إذا رأيت من خصمه و جدت أكثرهم من أهل العلم الجبال اللذين عرفوا الدنيا و جربوا مرها و شابت لحاهم في العلم ، فلماذا هذا الأسلوب يا شيخ حاتم ؟؟!!

----------


## لامية العرب

السلام عليكم
هنا من خلال هذا الرابط تجدون مقال( إنه مقدس) للشيخ / حاتم الشريف
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=16867

----------


## محمد جلال القصاص

شكر الله لكم ، وجزاكم الله كل خير .

وهذا مقال له علاقة بالموضوع .. يشرح جزئية فيه . 


http://www.zadalmaad.com/da/show.php?id=179

----------


## أبو القاسم

شكر الله لك أخي القصاص..مقال سديد ومختصر مفيد
أتمنى لو يطلع عليه الشيخ..
والسلام عليكم

----------


## ابو عمر السلفي

> *وإذاً يا أبا عمر فالله يأمرنا بما مفسدته غالبة..وبما هو حرب على العقيدة السلفية (؟؟؟)*


حاشا لله أن يأمرنا بالمفسدة الغالبة 
ولكن ربما بعض العقول تفهم هذا عافانا الله من الأفهام السقيمة !!
نعم يأمرنا الله بترك أهل الكفر على كفرهم إذا كانت دعوتهم لن تتم إلا بالتنازل عن شيئا من ديننا والدليل قوله تعالى { لكم دينكم ولي دين }.
فهذا أمر بترك منكر لئلا يحصل ما هو أنكر منه ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون .
فالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عندما كانت الدعوة في ضعف في الفترة المكية لم يؤمر بالحوار والمجادلة إلا لمسترشد , بل كان الحوار من جانب الكفار جزء من الحرب الشاملة التي شنتها قريش على الإسلام عند ظهوره لينتزعوا شيئا من دين الإسلام حتى قالوا نعبد آلهك وتعبد آلهتنا .
فحذر الله جل وعز نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله { ودوا لو تدهن فيدهنون } !!

وأما أمره جل وعز بقوله { وَلا تُجَادِلُوا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ إِلا بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ إِلا الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مِنْهُمْ وَقُولُوا آمَنَّا بِالَّذِي أُنزلَ إِلَيْنَا وَأُنزلَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَإِلَهُنَا وَإِلَهُكُمْ وَاحِدٌ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ (46) } .
ففي الأية استثناء يخرج الذين ظلموا بقولهم { الله ثالث ثلاثة } ومن شاكلهم من أهل الملل والنحل الباطلة
قال ابن كثير رحمه الله:
قال قتادة وغير واحد: هذه الآية منسوخة بآية السيف، ولم يبق معهم مجادلة، وإنما هو الإسلام أو الجزية أو السيف.
وقال آخرون: بل هي باقية أو محكمة لِمَنْ أراد الاستبصار منهم في الدين، فيجادل بالتي هي أحسن، ليكون أنجع فيه، كما قال تعالى: { ادْعُ إِلَى سَبِيلِ رَبِّكَ بِالْحِكْمَةِ وَالْمَوْعِظَةِ الْحَسَنَةِ وَجَادِلْهُمْ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَنْ ضَلَّ عَنْ سَبِيلِهِ وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِالْمُهْتَدِينَ } [النحل: 125].


وأما قول بعضهم أن صاحب الحق لا يخشى مناظرة غيره من أهل الباطل 
هذا حق أريد به باطل
لأنه لا يتأتى لصاحب الحق هذا إلا وهو في موقع قوة كما فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مع اليهود في المدينة ومع وفد نجران كذلك
والله أعلم

----------


## لامية العرب

والله يا شيخ حاتم لا أرى هؤلاء الرافضين إلا أصحاب حجة .. ويقفون على رصيد من التجارب الطويلة..أقوياء في الحق لا يقبلون المداهنة ولا التنازلات التي تجر على المسلمين ويلات هم في غنى عنها وإلا لن يجرؤا على جر الويلات على الإسلام نفسه فلن يشاد هذا الدين أحدا إلا غلبه.
ومع هذا كله لا نظن سوءا لمن رأى غير ذلك من قبول محاورتهم برغبة التصدي لهم وليس غير ذلك.وهو مالا يتوفر في الحوار بين الأديان ، وإنما في المناظرات التي قادها ديدات وإخوة البالتوك
ولتقرأ ياشيخ حاتم في مقال ابن القصاص قراءة الناصح الأمين 






> إنهم الأفاكون ، الذين يعرفون الحق وهم له منكرون ، إنهم الذين يلبسون الحق بالباطل ويكتمون الحق وهم يعلمون ،إنهم الملأ ، لم يأتوك ولن يأتوك ليعرفوا ما عندك ، لم يجهلوا دينك ولذا جاءوا يتعلموا ، ولا أنك حين تجلس إليهم تتكلم إليهم بدينك أو تناقش دينهم ، إنهم جاءوا للمشترك .. لتعديل الثوابت ومِن ثم الالتقاء عليها ، أو قل لتوسيع المشترك . فالحوارات لا تعقد لشرح الإسلام وبيان فساد غيره من ( الأديان ) ، ومادة الحوارات هي ثوابت الإسلام ( الجهاد ) ( المرأة ) ( أهل الذمة ) ( الخلافة ) ( الحاكمية )


لا فض فوك أبا جلال 
ياليت قومي يعلمون..ثم اين لنا الحوار في أديان لا نقبلها ولا نقبل التفاوض فيها وهل هم تركونا وشأننا وعبادتنا 
ألهذه الدرجة وصل بنا الضعف !!





> ويقول الشيخ نتحاور ( للوصول إلى صلح يحفظ الدين والأعراض والأموال ) ، إي والله هكذا يقول !!


هداك الله يا شيخ حاتم وأنار بصيرتك
وهل تراهم حملوا متاعهم وحضروا ليحفظوا لنا دينا وعرضا؟؟!!
أين هم هؤلاء الخبثاء من ذلك الصلح إذا وطأوا لنا أرضا !!
وإلا فلنسألهم عند حوارنا معهم ..ما مفهوم الصلح والإصلاح عندهم ؟
فلا ضير لأننا عند ذلك مستعدون للصلح بأي مفهوم كان وحيثما يريدون.
سبحان الله
(ودوا لو تكفرون كما كفروا فتكونون سواء)
(ولن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم)
(قد بدت البغضاء من أفواههم وما تخفي صدورهم أكبر)




> ـ أرتاب من تلك المصطلحات ( الإصلاح ) فعند العارفين أن دعوى ( الإصلاح ) في القديم والحديث مرتبطة بالنفاق ، ولا أرمي الشيخ بالنفاق أعوذ بالله من ذلك ولكن أتكلم عن دعوى ( الإصلاح ) ، مرتبطة من يوم ظهرت بالنفاق ، قال الله { وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ لاَ تُفْسِدُواْ فِي الأَرْضِ قَالُواْ إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ مُصْلِحُونَ }[ البقرة : 11 ] والسياق عن المنافقين . وحديثاً رفع أتاتورك شعار ( الإصلاح ) ، ورفع محمد عبده ( الإصلاح ) فكان ثمرة ( إصلاحه ) جامعة القاهرة وسعد زغلول وزوجة سعد زغلول ومن دخل عليها سعد زغلول وكشف غطاء وجهها ، ولطفي السيد ... الخ .
> وأرتاب من ( حضارتنا ) و ( ثقافتنا ) و ( المقدسات ) و ( الاحترام ) كلها من بضاعة غيرنا ، وقد جاءنا بها نبينا بيضاء ناصعة لا حاجة لنا في سواها .


رؤية منصف واع يرى جذور الفتنة ويحذر منها حاملا هم أمته على كتفه 
نفع الله بقلمك أخي محمد وبارك فيك

----------


## لامية العرب

> لا شك أن قبول الحوار مطلقا يساعد في تكوين العقل الكامل؛ لأن اجتماع العقول الواعية واتحادها أكمل


مشكلة أن نرى من هم على غير ديننا أعقل وأكمل منا!!
أظن ان مقال الشيخ حاتم كبوة جواد ...وأرجوا ألا تكون هذه الكبوة قاتلة لهممنا ومدعاة الى الزيادة في ضعفنا

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قمت بدمج الموضعين تحت الموضوع الأصلي، ولا داعي لتشتيت الموضوع تحت عناوين مختلفة؛ لأنَّ هذا يشتت القرَّاء، بين الدخول في المقال والرد عليه، مرَّةً هنا ومرَّة هناك، ومن أراد النقاش دخل مرَّةً هنا ومرَّةً هناك.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ونرجو عدم إغراق المنتدى بالمواضيع المتشابهة.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

*الحمد لله وحده...

1-





			
				نعم يأمرنا الله بترك أهل الكفر على كفرهم إذا كانت دعوتهم لن تتم إلا بالتنازل عن شيئا من ديننا
			
		

هذا خروج عن محل النزاع ولم يدع إليه لا حاتم العوني ولا نحن..وهذا تشتت في تقرير المراد...

2-





			
				وحقيقة لا أدري عمن يتكلم الشيخ تحديداً، عيني تبصر جيداً ولا أرى من يتكلم عنهم هذا الشريف ، فعلمي أن النواح والعويل من صفات النساء لا الرجال ، ولم أسمع أحداً من الرافضين ـ أو المتوجسين الخائفين ـ للحوار بين الأديان يعوي أو ينوح .!!
			
		

ليس هذا ذنب الشيخ يا أستاذ جلال ..وهؤلاء المتوجسين على الصورة التي وصفها الشيخ قد عرفهم هو وعرفهم غيره..وبعضهم بين عينيك هنا...

ثم أنت حتى لم تقرأ كلامه قراءة حسنة  فقد جعلت هذا منه وصفاً لمن توجس خيفة من الحوار ..وهو لم يجعله وصفاً لهؤلاء وإنما وصف به:





			
				ولذلك تجد عبارات سوء الظن ظاهرةً في بيان أسباب رفضهم للحوار, من أن الدعاة إلى الحوار سيتخذونه سُلَّما للتنازل عن حقائق الدين، وإلى تمييع الولاء والبراء.. وغير ذلك من التهم!
			
		

فلو أحسنت قراءة كلامه ..

3-





			
				يتكلم عن إخوانه !!
			
		

لا داعي لمثل هذا..فأنت أيضاً تتكلم عن أخيك..وفي أخيك وأخيه من يتكلم في العلم بما هو الضلال المبين لا غير..وحرمة الإخوة لا تمنع رد الباطل ووصفه عن من يراه باطلاً ويريد شق صفه..

4-





			
				إن معرفة الآخر يا شيخ لا تأتي من موائد الحوار ، وإنما دونك حديثهم لأقوامهم ولمن ( يبشرونهم ) بدينهم عن دينك وجَدِّكَ ـ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ـ ، يقولون ما كان نبياً ، ويقولون زنا ، ويقولون حملت به آمنة من الزنا ، وليس قول السفهاء بل قول المقدمين فيهم . . أهل ( العلم ) و ( الورع ) !
فجدك جدُّك .. ويدنك دينك .
			
		

كان هذا معلوماً لمن أمرنا بدعوتهم ومجادلتهم بالتي هي أحسن...

وكان هذا معلوماً لمن تعايشوا والنصارى واليهود جنباً لجنب القرون الطوال فحاوروهم وأخذوا منهم وأعطوهم...وهو -على الراجح عندي-معلوم للشيخ حاتم..وهو من التشغيب بالخروج عن محل النزاع..

5-وأنت لم تحسن قراءة استدلال الشيخ بصلح الحديبية ؛فالشيخ استدل به على جواز الحوار لغير الدعوة..بس خلاص.

ووجه الدلالة ظاهر...وأنا أُنكر على الشيخ حاجته للاستدلال على هذا بهذا...

أما أنتَ فخطبت خطبة عصماء عن الفرق بين حالنا وحال الحديبية ،وكل ما خطبته لا علاقة له بمحل استدلال الشيخ ولم يزل بهذه الخطبة وجه الدلالة عن محله..

6- اما خلطك في الكلام عن الإصلاح فعجب أي عجب ...

يا سيدنا الله تبارك وتعالى رد على المنافقين برفع شرف الإصلاح عنهم،وما ذنب الإصلاح أن تعاوره المنافقون(؟؟)

بل يقال لك قد تعاوره من أهل العلم من توزن به الكفة...

وإشارتك هذه سقطة في المقال ولا شك...وهي تُدلل -عندي-على نفسية تصنيفية للمخالفين...وبما  ا(؟؟)بمجرد الخرص والتخمين ...

والذي لم أجد عنه جواباً إلى الآن....

المقال معقود للاستدلال على جواز الحوار مع الكفار لغير غرض الدعوة والإقناع بالدخول في الإسلام،وإنما لثمرات أظهرها الشيخ..

أنا -مثلاً- لا أرى هذا الثمرات يفتقر تحصيلها لهذا الحوار...

وأرى أن انتفاعهم بالحوار من الجهة الإحصائية المعلوماتية هو غرض كثير منهم...

نعم.هذا رأيي..

ولكني لم أجد عندي ولا عند كل من تكلم هنا ما ينقل الجواز الشرعي الذي قرره الشيخ عن محله...

ولم أر في رأي الشيخ ما يُبرر حرب الكواكب التي شنها بعض الأعضاء هنا...

وهو رأي فقهي عادي جداً ..تختلف في صوابه وخطأه وجهات النظر..ولكن أين من يعقل التفريق بين أبواب العلم في زمان الناس العجيب هذا(؟؟؟)*

----------


## صالح العواد

اللذي يلاحظ بدقة و للأسف الشديد أن كثيرا من صغار الطلبة ينجرفون بسرعة مع تيار التمييع أو الاعتذار له ، و كنا لا نرى هذا سابقا لأن المنهج كان واحدا في الأعم الأغلب و الطرف الآخر كان مستخف و إن تكلم رد عليه سريعا و ألجم ، أما الآن اختلف الأمر فصار الأصل منهج التيسير المحدث ، و الغريب أو المتشدد أو ضيق الأفق هو اللذي يتمسك بمنهج السلف .

----------


## عبدالله أحمد الحسني

السلام عليكم في الواقع هممت بوضع مشاركتي في موضوع مستقل نظراً لطولها ولكن لم رأيت ما حصل رأيت وضعها كرد على المقال هنا ولم أسجل هنا إلا لذلك وقد أرسلت الموضوع لى أحد الإخوة المشرفين الفضلاء لينشره لكنه بعد أن أثنى خيراً على المشاركة رأى أن أسجل في المنتدى وأشارك بها بنفسي والله أسأل أن ينفع به .
الحمدلله ، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد :
فقد مرت بالأمة منذ فجر تاريخها أوقات بلغت فيها القوة .. ومرت بها كذلك أوقات بلغت قاع الضعف ، هذا في الجملة .
ومع ذلك فإننا لم نعلم أنّ أئمة السلف تداعوا للحوار مع المخالفين والجلوس معهم والتصافي وإشاعة أجواء الألفة والمحبة معم .. سواء في ذلك المخالفون من المنتسبين للإسلام و الكفار .
و أمّا الآن فأصبح الحوار والتنادي له وبه (موضة) عصرية كما يُقال ..
وأصبحت أخبار مؤتمرات الحوار تتصدر عناوين الصحف ..
وكنت لا آبه كثيراً لها لأني على يقين أنّها لن تتعدى الشكليات ..
وكنت أظن فيما سبق أن المشاركين في تلك المؤتمرات إنما يشاركون درءاً لمفسدة الخلاف وامتثالاً لرغبة ولي الأمر ومبالغة في استقصاء إقامة الحجة ، هذا مقصد شريف يُعذر له صاحبه ..
لكني لم أتوقع أن يصل الأمر بكثير منهم إلى قناعات بل وتأصيل لهذه القناعات بل ومهاجمة المخالفين ورميهم بألفاظ لا يجرؤ الواحد من هؤلاء أن يتلفظ بها للمخالفين الذين يكدّ ويكدح للحوار معهم ..فيا لله العجب !
ومن هذا القبيل مقال قرأته للشيخ لدكتور حاتم الشريف وفقه الله ..
فقد كتب مقالاً نشر في موقع (الإسلام اليوم) وهو موقع يرعى مثل هذه التوجهات ويؤصل لها وينافح عنها والشيء من معدنه لا يُستغرب .
وفي مقال الدكتور على قصره مغالطات سأتوقف عندها متأسفاً متألماً لما صدر عنه ، نصرة للحق والله ودفعاً عن حياض أهل العلم الذين ينكرون ويستنكرون كثيراً مما تهدف له هذه المؤتمرات .. والله أسأل أن يهديني والدكتور وجميع المسلمين للصواب من القول والعمل .. 
يقول الدكتور:(لا يختلف اثنان في أن الحوار هو أسلوب التواصل الأمثل مع الموافق والمخالف)
أقول : بل اختلفوا ، أعني اختلف أهل السنة مع غيرهم في هذا ، فأئمة السلف منذ القدم ينكرون التواصل مع المخالفين إلا تحت مظلة الدعوة وعرض الحق عليهم ، وهذا منهجهم من قديم ، وإمامهم في هذا بعد رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلم  أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه ، فماذا فعل عمر بصبيغ العراقي ؟ 
عن  السائب بن يزيد وسليمان بن يسار : أنّ رجلاً من بني تميم يقال له : صبيغ بن عسل ، قدم المدينة ، وكانت عنده كتب ، فجعل يسأل عن متشابه القرآن ، فبلغ ذلك عمر رضي الله عنه فبعث إليه وقد أعد له عراجين  النخل فقال : اللهم أمكِنّي منه ، فبينا  عمر ذات يوم يغدّي الناس ، إذ جاءه رجل عليه ثياب وعمامة ، فتغدى حتى إذا فرغ قال : يا أمير المؤمنين : {والذاريات ذروا}، فقال  عمر: أنت هو ؟ ، فقام إليه فحسَر عن ذِرَاعيه ، فلم يزل يجلِده حتّى سقطت عمامته ، (في رواية : ، ثم أهوى إليه فجعل يضربه بتلك العراجين ، فما زال يضربه حتى شجه ، فجعل الدم يسيل على وجهه) ، فقال : حسبك يا أمير المؤمنين ، فقد والله ذهب الذي كنت أجد في رأسي، فقال : والّذي نفس عمر بيده ، لو وجدتك محلوقاَ ، لضربت رأسك ، ألبِسوه ثيابَه ، واحتَمِلوه على قتَب ، ثمّ أخرِجوه حتّى تقدُموا بهِ بِلاده ، ثم ليقُم : خطيباً ، ثم ليقُل : إنّ صبيغاً طلبَ العلمَ فأخطأه« ، فلم يزل وَضِيعاً في قومِه حتّى هلَك ، وكان سيّد قومه«.
مع أنّ صبيغاً لم يخالف وإنما أراد فتح باب للخلاف ، فقمعه عمر بالسوط حتى أدمى ظهره .
جاء في السنة للخلال  على لسان بعض أئمة السلف : »وليس ينبغي لأهل العلم والمعرفة بالله أن يكونوا كلما تكلم جاهل بجهله أن يجيبوه ويحاجوه ويناظروه فيشركوه في مأثمة ويخوضوا معه في بحر خطاياه ولو شاء عمر ابن الخطاب أن يناظر صبيغ ويجمع له أصحاب رسول الله حتى يناظروه ويحاجوه ويبينوا عليه لفعل ولكنه قمع جهله وأوجع ضربه ونفاه في جلده وتركه يتغصّص بريقه وينقطع قلبه حسرة بين ظهراني مطروداً منفيا مشرداً لا يكلم ولا يجالس ولا يشفا بالحجة والنظر بل تركه يختنق على حسرته ولم يبلعه ريقه ومنع الناس من كلامه ومجالسته فهكذا حكم كل من شرع في دين الله بما لم يأذن به الله أن يخبر أنه على بدعة وضلالة فيحذر منه وينهي عن كلامه ومجالسته«.
هذا مع الفرد ، وأما مع الجماعة فماذا فعل علي رضي الله عنه مع الخوارج ؟
هل جمع لهم علي علماء الصحابة وجلس معهم للحوار ؟ الجواب : لا .
بل أرسل لهم من يناظرهم ويقيم عليهم الحجة ويستنقذ منهم من كتب الله له الهداية ، ثم بعد ذلك كرّ عليهم فأباد خضراءهم .
وبلَغ عمرَ بنَ عبدِ العزيزِ ـ رحِمَه اللهُ ـ أنّ غيلان القدريّ يقولُ في القدَرِ ، فبعثَ إليهِ فحجَبه أياماً ، ثم أدخلَه علَيه ، فقالَ يا غيلان ! ما هَذا الذي بلغَني عنك ؟ قالَ عمرو بن مهاجر : فأشرتُ إليهِ ألاّ يقولَ شَيئاً ، قالَ : فقالَ : نعَم يا أميرَ المؤمنين ، إنّ اللهَ عزّ وجلّ يقولُ: { هل أتى على الإنسان حين من الدهر لم يكن شيئاً مذكورا} قال عمرُ: اِقرَأ إلى آخرِ السّورة : { وما تشاؤون إلا أن يشاء الله } ثمّ قالَ : ما تقولُ يا غَيلان ؟ قالَ : أقول : قد كُنت أعمَى فبصّرتَني ، وأصمّ فأسمَعتني ، وضالاً فهدَيتني ، فقالَ عمر : اللّهمّ إن كانَ عبدُك غيلانُ صادِقاً وإلاّ فاصلِبه ! قالَ : فأمسكَ عن الكلامِ في القدرِ ، فوَلاّه عمرُ بن عبدِ العزيز دارَ الضّربِ بدِمَشق ، فلمّا ماتَ عمرُ بن عبد العزيز وأفضَت الخلافةُ إلى هشامٍ تكلّمَ في القدرِ ، فبعثَ إليه هشامٌ فقطَعَ يدَه ، فمرّ بهِ رجلٌ والذّباب على يدِه ، فقالَ : يا غيلانُ! هذا قضاءٌ وقدَر ، قال: كذَبتَ ، لعمرُ اللهِ ما هذا قضاءٌ ولا قدَر ، فبعثَ إليهِ هشامٌ فصلَبَه ».
هذا بالنسبة لموقف ولاة الأمر ..
أما العلماء فموقفهم معروف أنقل هنا نتفاً منه :
عن حُمَيد الأعرجِ قال : قدمَ غيلانُ مكّةَ يجاوِرُ بِها ، فأتَى غيلانُ مجاهداً  فقالَ : يا أبا الحجّاجِ ، بلَغَني أنّكَ تنهَى النّاسَ عنّي وتذكرني ، وأنّه بلغكَ عنّي شيءٌ لا أقولُه ؟ إنّما أقولُ كذا ، فجاءَ بشيءٍ لا يُنكَر ، فلمّا قامَ قالَ مجاهِد : لا تجالِسُوه ؛ فإنّه قدَرِيّ . 
قالَ حُميد : فإنّي لمّا كنتُ ذاتَ يومٍ في الطّوافِ لحِقَني غيلانُ مِن خلفِي يجذِبُ ردائي ، فالتفتُّ فقالَ : كيفَ يقولُ مجاهِد خرفاً كذا وكذا فأخبرتُه ، فمشَى معي ، فبصُر بِي مجاهدٌ معَه ، فأتيتُه فجعلتُ أكلّمُه فلا يردّ عليّ ، وأسألُه فلا يجيبُني .. فغدوتُ إليهِ فوجدتُه على تلكَ الحالِ ، فقلت : يا أبا الحجاج ! أبلغَكَ عنّي شيءٌ ؟ ما أحدثتُ حدَثاً ، ماَ لي ! قال : ألَم أركَ مع غيلانَ *! وقد نهيتُكم أَن تكلِّمُوه أو تجالِسُوه ؟ قالَ : قلتُ : يا أبا الحجّاج ما أنكرتُ قولَك ، وما بدأتُه ، وهو بدأني ، قالَ : واللهِ يا حُميد لولاَ أنّك عندي مُصَدّقٌ ما نظرتَ لي في وجهٍ منبسِطٍ ما عِشتُ ، ولئِن عُدتَ لا تنظرُ لي في وجهٍ منبسطٍ ما عِشتُ. 
وعن أيّوبَ قالَ : كنتُ يوماً عند  محمّدِ بن سيرين إذ جاءَ عمروبنُ عبيد فدخلَ ، فلمّا جلسَ وضعَ محمّد يدَه في بطنِه وقامَ ، فقلتُ لِعَمرو : انطلِق بِنا ، قالَ : فخرَجنا فلمّا مضىَ عمرُو رجعتُ فقلتُ : يا أبَا بكر ؟ قد فطِنتُ إلى ما صنعتَ ، قالَ : أقَد فطِنتَ ؟ قلتُ : نعَم ! قالَ : أما إنّه لم يكن ليضُمّني معَه سقفُ بيتٍ. 
وقيلَ : دخلَ ابنُ عبيدٍ دارَ ابنَ عونٍ فسكتَ ابنُ عونٍ لما رآه ، وسكتَ عمرو عنه ، فلَم يسألْهُ عن شيءٍ ، فمكثَ هنيهةً ثمّ قام فخرج ، فقالَ ابنُ عون : بِمَ استحلّ أن دخلَ داري بغيرِ إذْني ؟ ـ مراراً يردّدُها ـ أمَا إنّه لو تكلّم . 
وعن مؤمّلِ بنِ إسماعيلَ ، أنه قالَ : قالَ بعضُ أصحابِنا لحمّاد بن زيد: ما لكَ لم ترْوِ عن عبدِ الكريمِ إلاّ حديثاً واحداً ؟ قال : ما أتيتُه إلا مرّةً واحدةً لمساقهِ في هذا الحديثِ ، وما أحبُّ أنّ أيوبَ علِمَ بإتياني إليهِ ، وأنّ لِي كذَا وكذَا ، وإنّي لأظنّه لو علِمَ لكانت الفصيلةَ بيني وبينَه . 
وعن  حمّادِ بن زيدٍ  قالَ : لقِيَني  سعيدُ بنُ جبير فقالَ : ألم أركَ مَع طَلق؟ قلتُ : بلَى ! فما لَه ؟ قالَ : لا تجالِسْه فإنّه مرجِئ . 
وعن  محمّد بن واسِع قال : رأيت صفوانَ بن محرِز رأى قوماً يتجادلُون ، قرِيباً منه ، فقامَ ينفضُ ثيابَه ويقولُ : إنّما أنتُم جُرُب ، مرتين. 
وحكَى ابنُ وضاحٍ عن غيرِ واحدٍ : « أنّ أسدَ بن موسى كتبَ إلى أسد بن الفرات : اِعلم يا أخي أنّ ما حملَني على الكَتبِ إليكَ ما أنكرَ أهلُ بلادِكَ من صالِح ما أعطاكَ اللهُ من إنصافِكَ النّاسَ ، وحُسنِ حالِكَ ممّا أظهرتَ من السّنّةِ ، وعيبكَ لأهلِ البِدَعِ ، وكثرةِ ذكرِكَ لهم ، وطعنِكَ عليهِم ، فقمَعَهم اللهُ بِك ، وشدّ بكَ ظهرَ أهلِ السّنّةِ ، وقوّاكَ عليهِم بإظهارِ عيبِهِم ، والطعنِ عليهِم ، وأذلّهم اللهُ بذلكَ وصارُوا بِبِدعتِهم مستَتِرين ، فأبشِرْ يا أخِي بثوابِ الله ، واعتدّ بهِ من أفضلِ حسناتِك ، من الصّلاةِ والصيامِ والحجِّ والجهادِ ، وأينَ تقعُ هذهِ الأعمالُ من إقامةِ كتابِ اللهِ وإحياءِ سنّةِ رسولِ الله ؟! .. فاغتنِم يا أخِي هذا الفضلَ وكُنْ من أهلِه ، فإنّ النبيّ   قالَ لمعاذٍ حين بعثَه إلى اليمنِ فأوصاهُ وقال : « لأن يهدِي الله بكَ رجلاً واحداً خيرٌ لكَ من كذا وكذا » وأعظمَ القولَ فيهِ ، فاغتنِم ذلكَ وادعُ إلى السّنّةِ حتّى يكونَ لكَ في ذلكَ ألفةٌ وجماعةٌ يقومون مقامكَ إن حدثَ بكَ حدَثٌ ، فيكونونَ أئمةً بعدكَ ، فيكونُ لكَ ثوابٌ إلى يومِ القيامةِ ، كما جاء الأثر ، فاعمَلْ علَى بصيرةٍ ، ونيّةٍ حسنةٍ ، فيردّ اللهُ بكَ المبتدعَ والمفتونَ الزائغَ الحائِر ، فتكونُ خلَفاً مِن نبيّكَ  ، فأَحْيِ كتابَ اللهِ وسنةَِ نبيّهِ ، فإنّكَ لن تلقَى اللهَ بعملٍ يشبِهُه ».
وعندما حصر الشاطبي مراتب العلاقة مع المخالفين قال :
أحدها : الإرشادُ والتّعليمُ وإقامةُ الحجّةِ ، كمسألةِ ابنِ عبّاس ـ رضي الله عنه ـ ، حينَ ذهبَ إلى الخوارجِ فكلّمَهم حتّى رجعَ منهُم ألفان ـ أو ثلاثة آلاف . 
والثّاني : الهجرانُ وتركُ الكلامِ والسّلامِ ، حسْبما تقدّم عن جملةٍ من السّلفِ في هجرانِهم لِمَن تلبّسَ بِبِدعةٍ ، وما جاءَ عن عمرَ ـ رضي الله عنه ـ من قصّةِ صبيغٍ العراقيّ . 
والثّالثُ : كما غرّبَ عمرُ صبيغاً ، ويجري مجراه السّجنُ وهوَ : 
الرّابِعُ : كما سجنُوا الحلاّجَ قبلَ قتلِه سنينَ عدِيدة . 
والخامس : ذِكْرُهم بما هُم علَيه ، وإشاعةُ بدعتِهم كي يُحذَروا ، ولئلاّ يُغترّ بكلامِهِم ، كما جاءَ عن كثيرٍ من السّلفِ في ذلِك .
السّادسُ : القتلُ إذا ناصبُوا المسلمينَ وخرَجُوا علَيهِم ، كما قاتلَ عليٌّ ـ رضي الله عنه ـ الخوارِجَ ، وغيرُه من خلفاءِ السّنّة . 
والسّابعُ : القتلُ إن لم يرجِعُوا مِن الاستتابةِ ، وهوَ قد أظهرَ بدعتَه ، وأمّا مَن أسرّها وكانَت كُفراً أو ما يرجِعُ إليهِ فالقتلُ بلا استتابةٍ وهوَ : 
الثّامن : لأنّه من بابِ النّفاقِ كالزنادِقة . 
والتّاسعُ : تكفيرُ مَن دلَّ الدّليلُ على كفرِه ، كما إذا كانَت البدعةُ صريحةً في الكفرِ كالإباحيّةِ ، والقائلينَ بالحلولِ كالباطنيةِ ، أو كانَت المسألةُ في بابِ التكفيرِ بالمآلِ ، فذهبَ المجتهدُ إلى التّكفير .. وينبني على ذلك : 
الوجهُ العاشرُ : وذلكَ أنّه لا يرِثهم ورثتُهم مِن المسلمين ولا يرِثُون أحداً مِنهم ، ولا يُغسَلُون إذا ماتوا ، ولا يصلّونَ عليهِم ولا يُدفَنون في مقابرِ المسلمِين ، ما لم يكن المستتِر ، فإنّ المستتِر يُحكَمُ له بحكمِ الظّاهِرِ ، وورثتُه أعرفُ بالنسبةِ إلى الميراثِ . 
والحاديَ عشَر : الأمرُ بأن لا يُناكَحُوا ، وهو مِن ناحيةِ الهجران ، وعدمِ المواصلَةِ . 
والثّاني عشَر : تجريحُهم على الجملةِ ، فلا تُقبَلُ شهادتُهم ولا روايتُهم، ولا يكونونَ ولاةً ولا قضاةً ، ولا يُنصّبون في مناصبِ العدالةِ من إمامةٍ أو خطابةٍ ، إلاّ أنّه قد ثبتَ عن جملةٍ من السّلفِ روايةُ جماعةٍ منهم ، واختلفُوا في الصّلاةِ خلفَهم من بابِ الأدَبِ ليرجِعُوا عمّا هُم علَيه . 
والثّالث عشَر : تركُ عيادةِ مرضاهم ، وهو مِن بابِ الزّجرِ والعقوبةِ . 
والرّابع عشَر : تركُ شهودِ جنائِزهم كذلِك . 
والخامسَ عشر : الضّربُ ، كما ضربَ عمرُ ـ رضي الله عنه ـ صَبيغاً . 
ورُوِيَ عن مالكٍ ـ رضي الله عنه ـ في القائلِ بالمخلوقِ أنه يوجَعُ ضَرباً ويُسجنَ حتّى يموت . 
ورأيت في بعضِ تواريخِ بَغداد عن الشّافعيِّ أنّه قالَ : حُكمِي في أصحابِ الكلامِ أن يُضرَبوا بالجرائِدِ ، ويُحمَلوا على الإِبلِ ، ويُطافُ بهِم في العشائِرِ والقبائِلِ ، ويُقال : هذا جزاءُ من تركَ الكتابَ والسّنّةَ ، وأخذَ في الكلامِ ، يعني أهلَ البِدَعِ  » . 
هذا هو موقف السلف من المخالفين فقارن بين هذا وما يدعو إليه الدكتور ..
يقول الدكتور : (وأنه ما ساد الحوار في مجتمعٍ أو أمةٍ إلا دلّ على رُقِيّها العقلي والعلمي والحضاري)
أقول : هذا فيه تعميم ، فأي حوار تعني ، أهو الحوار العلمي بين أهل السنة فيما يسوغ الخلاف فيه من مسائل العلم ؟
أم تعني الحوار بين أهل الحل والعقد فيما يستجد في الأمة من الحوادث التي تحتاج إلى الرأي والمشورة ؟
أم الحوار بين المتنازعين في أمور الدنيا بما يحقق الصلح والتراضي ؟
فكل هذا طيب مشروع لم ينكره أحد .
وهو دال على ما قلته من رقي علمي وعقلي وحضاري .
أم أنك تعني إقرار حق المخالفين للسنة على تفاوت مراتبهم في المخالفة للشريعة وغض الطرف عن نقاط النزاع والحوار والكلام في المتفق عليه من أمور عامة مشتركة وما يلحق ذلك ويستلزمه – وإن تملص منه البعض – من منع الإنكار عليهم أو التحذير منهم ومن مناهجهم ومذاهبهم ؟
فهذا في الحقيقة لا دلالة فيه على رقي لا عقلي ولا علمي ..
ولو كان فيه خير ورقي عقلي لكان أسبق الناس إليه والعمل به هم سلفنا الصالح والذين كان منهجهم مع المخالفين معروفاً نقلت لك بعضه فيما تقدم ، فهل طريقتهم تلك كانت علامة تخلفهم العقلي والعلمي والحضاري ؟!
يقول الدكتور : (لأن الحوار هو اللغة الوحيدة التي يفهمها العقل، ويستعملها العلم، وتتداولها الحضارة)
أقول :ليس صحيحاً ، بل كثيراً ما كان الزجر والهجر أكثر وضوحاً وتنبيهاً للعقل والضمير ، وفي قصة صبيغ أنه بعد أن ضربه قال : (حسبك يا أمير المؤمنين ، فقد والله ذهب الذي كنت أجد في رأسي) .. وكثيراً ما كان الهجر والعزل منبهاً للمخطئ ومعيداً له لى جادة الصواب.
الحوار يكون وسيلة حين يكون سبب المخالفة الجهل البسيط أو التأويل والغلط ممن يبحث عن الحق لأنّ سبب تبني هذا لمخالفته هو ظنها إياها الصواب .. لكن حين يكون الحوار مع طوائف تكن عداءً للسنة وأهلها منطلقاته التعصب وأتباع أديان كذلك فالحوار لن يجدي في هذه الحال إلاّ مزيداً من الضعف للحق وأهله والقوة للباطل وأهله ..
يقول الدكتور : (ولو تفكّرنا قليلا في البديل عن الحوار: ماذا يمكن أن يكون ؟ لم نجد إلا التسلّط بالقوة. مع أن التسلط ليس أسلوبا للتواصل أصلاً، بل هو منهجٌ للتقاطع والتهاجر، مما لا يؤدي إلى تفاهمٍ ولا دعوةٍ ولا هدايةٍ (وهذه الثلاثة هي مفردات التواصل) فالتسلّطُ لم يكن.. ولن يكون منهجًا للإقناع العقلي، ولا لمحاولة تغيير المعتقدات الباطنة. 
أقول : ومن قال إن التواصل هدف ومقصد ؟
التواصل في منهج السلف هو اللقاء لبيان الحق وإحقاقه وإبطال الباطل ولأن يُقال للمسيء ما فيه من الإساءة ليعود ويستدرك .. أما غير ذلك فليس فيه إلا مفسدة نشر المخالف لمخالفته وتقريرها وتهوينها في أعين الناس .
ثم إن الدكتور غفل عن أنّ السلف راعوا في هذا الأمر مصلحة الأمة قبل الفرد ، فلئن كان في هجر وزجر الفرد أو الجماعة قطعاً للصلة بهم ففيه تنبيه للأمة بخطرهم وحماية لها منهم ، كالمريض الذي يُحجر عليه ويُترك يقاسي الألم وحده ليس قسوة عليه بل رحمة بمجموع الأمة أن لا تقع في ما وقع فيه بسبب تساهل العلماء في الحوار ومجالسة المخالفين وما يتبع ذلك من التبسط معهم .
يقول الدكتور : (ولا لتحسين تصوّر الآخرين عنا).
أقول : لسنا مكلفين شرعاً أن نكون غير ما نحن عليه ..
تحسين الصورة يريد به كثير من أهل الحداثة والعصرانيين وأهل البدع أن يترك أهل السنة كثيراً من دينهم ليكون مقبولاً حسناً في أعين المخالفين .. ويريد به الكفار أن نترك بعض ديننا أو كله لنكون عندهم مرضيين ..
وهذا لا يقول به من يحترم دينه وعقله ..
ويراد به أن نمتثل حقيقة السنة والإسلام النقي الصافي ، وهذا حق بغض النظر قبله الآخرون أم لا .
فالواجب أن يستجيب المؤمن لله ولرسوله دون النظر لقبول الآخرين له ..
ونحن نعلم أن المخالف لن يرضى عن أهل السنة ويتقبلهم إلا أن يتركوا شطر دينهم ..
كما أن اليهود والنصارى لن ترضى عنا حتى نتبع ملتهم ..
{ولن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم قل ان هدى الله هو الهدى ولئن اتبعت اهواءهم بعد الذي جاءك من العلم ما لك من الله من ولي ولا نصير}[البقرة:120]
فهذه النغمة يجب أن يكف عنها طلبة العلم والعلماء لأن مدلولاتها غير شرعية في الأغلب .
قال ابن القيّم في سبب تحريف شريعة النصارى : « وانضاف إلى هذا السبب ما في كتابهم المعروف عندهم بافر كسيس أن قوماً من النصارى خرجوا من بيت المقدس وأتو أنطاكية وغيرها من الشام ، فدعوا الناس إلى دين المسيح الصّحيح، فدعوهم إلى العمل بالتوراة ، وتحريم ذبائح من ليس من أهلها، وإلى الختان وإقامة السبت، وتحريم الخنزير وتحريم ما حرمته التوراة ، فشقّ ذلك على الأمم ، واستثقلوه، فاجتمع النصارى ببيت المقدس وتشاوروا فيما يحتالون به على الأمم ليحبّبوهم إلى دين المسيح ويدخلوا فيه، فاتفق رأيهم على مداخلة الأمم والترخيص لهم والاختلاط بهم، وأكل ذبائحهم، والانحطاط في أهوائهم ، والتخلّق بأخلاقهم وإنشاء شريعة تكون بين شريعة الإنجيل وما عليه الأمم ».
يقول الدكتور : (فلا أدري: لماذا يتوجسُ بعضنا خيفةً من الحوار، بل من الدعوة إلى الحوار؟! سواء أكان الحوار مع المخالفين لنا في أصل الدين من الكفار، أو مع المخالفين لنا في بعض (المعتقدات) من المسلمين)
أقول : من العجب أن الدكتور لا يدري لما يتوجس البعض من الحوار !
كل هذا الزخم الإعلامي العالمي الذي ينادي من عقود عدة إلى الحوار بين الأديان والجلوس على موائده من أين صدر ؟
ألم يصدر من جهات غربية كافرة ..
ألا يحق للمسلم أ يتوجس ويخاف من دعوة مصدرها الكفار ؟
دعنا مما يقوله فكر المؤامرة ..
ولنقرأ ماذا قال لنا ربنا تعالى عن المخالفين لنا من الكفار بشتى مللهم : هل يريدون بنا خيراً أم شراً أم لا هذا ولا ذاك ؟
{ود كثير من اهل الكتاب لو يردونكم من بعد ايمانكم كفارا حسدا من عند انفسهم من بعد ما تبين لهم الحق فاعفوا واصفحوا حتى ياتي الله بامره ان الله على كل شيء قدير}[البقرة:109] 
{ما يود الذين كفروا من اهل الكتاب ولا المشركين ان ينزل عليكم من خير من ربكم والله يختص برحمته من يشاء والله ذو الفضل العظيم}[البقرة:105] 
{يا ايها الذين امنوا ان تطيعوا الذين كفروا يردوكم على اعقابكم فتنقلبوا خاسرين}[ال عمران:149] 
يقول الدكتور : (هل هو رفض مبدأ الحوار الذي لا يكون إلا من ضعيف الحجة؟ وهذا ما لا يجوز أن يقع من مسلمٍ عَلِمَ أنّ الله تعالى قد حباه بالدين الحق الذي ليس سواه إلا الباطل؟)
أقول : هذه الشنشنة التي يدندن حولها التغريبيون المنادون بالحرية : ألا وهو أنا أصحاب حق وثقافة قوية لا نخشى الانفتاح ولا الحوار مع الآخر ..أتعجب من الدكتور حين يردد ما يردده هؤلاء .
بل والأشد من هذا أن يعتبر رفض الحوار لا يكون إلا من ضعيف الحجة ..
حسناً سأنقل للجميع موقف بعض أئمة السلف التي تُعتبر عند الدكتور دليلاً على ضعف الحجة :
عن أيّوبَ قالَ : دخلَ رجلٌ على ابنِ سيرينَ فقالَ : يا أبا بَكر ! اقرأُ عليكَ آيةً من كتابِ اللهِ لا أزيدُ أن أقرأَها ثمّ أخرُجُ ؟ فوضعَ إصبعَيه في أذنَيهِ ، ثمّ قالَ : أعزِمُ عليكَ إن كنتَ مسلِماً إلاّ خرجتَ من بيتِي ، قالَ  : فقالَ : يا أبا بكر ! لا أزيدُ على أَن أقرأَ ( آيةً ) ثم أخرجُ ، فقامَ لإزارِه يشدّه وتهيّأَ للقيامِ ، فأقبلنا على الرّجلِ ، فقلنا : قَد عزمَ عليكَ إلاّ خرجتَ ، أفيَحِلّ لك أن تُخرِجَ رجلاً من بيتهِ ؟ قالَ : فخرجَ ، فقُلنا : يا أبا بكر ! ما عليكَ لو قرأَ آيةً ثمّ خرجَ ؟ قال : إنّي واللهِ لو ظننتُ أن قلبِي يثبتُ على ما هوَ عليهِ ما باليتُ أن يقرأَ ، ولكن خِفتُ أن يلقِيَ في قلبي شيئاً أجهدُ في إخراجهِ من قلبي فلا أستطيع.
عن  معن بن عيسى  قال : انصرف  مالك بن أنس  رضي الله عنه يوماً من المسجد ، وهو متّكئ على يدي ، فلحقه رجل يقال له : أبو الجيرية ، كان يُتّهم بالإرجاء ، فقال : يا أبا عبدالله ، اسمع مني شيئاً ، أكلّمك به ، وأحاجّك ، وأخبرك برأيي ، قال : فإن غلبتني ؟ قال : إن غلبتك اتّبعني ، قال : فإن جاء رجل آخر ، فكلمنا فغلَبَنا ؟ قال : نتّبعه ، قال  مالك  رحمه الله تعالى : »ياعبد الله ، بعث الله تعالى محمّداً  بدين واحد ، وأراك تنتقل من دين إلى دين ، قال  عمر بن عبد العزيز  : من جعل دينه غَرَضاً للخصومات أكثر التنقل«.
عن  هشام - يعني ابن حسان - قال : جاء رجل إلى  الحسن  فقال : يا  أبا سعيد  ، تعال حتى أخاصمك في الدين ، فقال  الحسن  : »أما أنا فقد أبصرت ديني ، فإن كنت أضللت دينك فالتمسه«.
عن  سلام بن أبي مطيع  : أنّ رجلاً من أصحاب الأهواء قال  لأيوب السختياني  : يا  أبا بكر  ؟ أسألُك عن كلمة ، قال : فوَلّى  أيوب  ، وجعل يشير بإصبعه : ولا نصف كلمة ، ولا نصف كلمة «.
هذا هو موقف هؤلاء الأئمة من الحوار مع المخالف فهل كان هذا نابعاً من ضعف الحجة ؟!
يقول الدكتور : (أم لأننا أصبحنا نشك في كل دعوة حق، خشيةَ أن تكون حقًّا أُرِيدَ به باطل؟ )
أقول : ومن الذي قرّر أن الدعوة للحوار دعوة حق أصلاً حتى نقول إنها حق يُراد به باطل ..
بل نحن نقول إن الحوار لفظ عام يُراد به أمور شتى منها ما هو حق ومنها ما هو باطل ..
وقد ذكر الشيخ الفوزان وفقه الله طرفاً من ذلك :
وأنا على يقين من أن المفردات الباطلة داخلة فيه .. لكن المفردات الشرعية لا نرى لها أثراً ..
وهذا سبب خوفنا على أمتنا وديننا أن تمر بما مرت به الأمم قبلنا مما حذرنا منه الله ورسوله .
يقول الدكتور : (ولذلك تجد عبارات سوء الظن ظاهرةً في بيان أسباب رفضهم للحوار, من أن الدعاة إلى الحوار سيتخذونه سُلَّما للتنازل عن حقائق الدين، وإلى تمييع الولاء والبراء.. وغير ذلك من التهم! 
وهذا التعميم الجائر منهم (في الشكّ)، لا يقع إلا من مسلوبِ الإرادة، أسيرٍ للغلو في فكرة المؤامرة)
أقول : كل أمر تفوح منه أسباب سوء الظن فسوء الظن به جدير .. بغض النظر عن بواطن الأمور ..
ونحن لا نقول ن الدعاة سيتخذونه سلماً للتنازل عن حقائق الدين وتمييع الولاء والبراء .. 
فهذا لا نقوله ، بل هذا حدث فعلاً .. وأول أماراته هو مقالك هذا يا دكتور .. فقد تم التنازل جهاراً نهاراً عن أصل أصيل من منهج السلف ومن صلب عقائدهم التي سطروها في كتبهم وأصولهم ، ألا وهو الموقف من المخالف ، وهو الموقف الذي لم يتغير منذ قرون ولم يعرف ما يُسمى الآن التعايش والحوار وقبول الآخر وإقرار حرية الفكر ونحو ذلك ..
وقولك : (لا يقع إلا من مسلوبِ الإرادة، أسيرٍ للغلو في فكرة المؤامرة) 
فهذا في الحقيقة غير صحيح .والمؤامرة ليست نظرية ولا فكرة بل هي حقيقة قرآنية سطرها الله تعالى في كتابه ..
وليس من الغلو فيها التزام مدلولاتها ومن أهمها الحذر من الكفار ومن أهل البدع وما يصدر منهم من دعوات لا يريدون بها إلا مصالحهم والكيد للسنة وأهلها ..
قال الدكتور : (ولذلك فلا تكاد تجد عند هذا الصنف من الناس إلا النواح والعويل على الحمى المستباح والحق المغصوب, أما إنتاج الإصلاح وبرامج التصحيح فهم عنها بمعزل؛ إلا من الدعوة إلى منهجهم نفسه, لإنتاج نُسَخٍ أخرى لأمثالهم: من مسلوبي الإرادة، وأُسَراء التوجّس الْمُقَيَّدين بسوء الظن! )
أقول : النواح والعويل ممن لا يستطيعون غيره خير من الرضوخ للواقع والتنازل عن المبادئ .
وبرامج التصحيح وإنتاج الإصلاح إن لم تكن على منهج السلف ونور الوحي فلا مرحباً بها .
المعارضون لك يا دكتور ليسوا مسلوبي الإرادة .. بل هم من خيرة علماء الأمة أصحاب الإراة القوية الذين لا تغرهم الأضواء ولا الشعارات .. وأصحاب الثبات على المبادئ هم أصحاب الإرادة القوية أما تجار المؤتمرات وبائعوا الذّمم ومؤجّروا العقول فهم مسلوبوا الإرادة حقاً ..
المخالفون لك يا دكتور ليسوا هم المقيدين بسوء الظن وأسيري التوجس .. بل هذا الوصف أحق الناس به من يسارع إلى كل دعوةٍ لسوء ظنه بربه ودينه .. المؤمنون لا يغيرون مبادئهم .. لأنه يحسنون الظن بربهم ولا يتوجسون مما يصيب الأمة من عنت فيسارعون للتنازل والدعوة لمؤتمرات الكاسب فيها أعداؤنا والخاسر فيها نحن .. ولا أظن عاقلاً يقول إنه لا خاسر فيها ..
يقول الدكتور : (أم لأن الذين نغلو في تعظيمهم عاجزون عن الحوار، وسيتولّى مَهمّة الحوار حينها الذين كنا نريد أن نَسْلُبَهم كُلَّ فضيلة، وستنكشف بذلك هالةُ التقديس عمن نقدس، وسيظهر فضلٌ ما.. بوجهٍ ما.. في وقتٍ ما.. لمن أردناهم عَرِيِّين عن كل فضل؟!)
أقول :انظر لهذا الكلام وما فيه..
فمن الذين نغلوا في تعظيمهم ؟
ثم لماذا يعجزون عن الحوار وأنتم تدّعون أنه حوار في أمور مشتركة ؟ ما هذا التناقض ؟
أهل السنة أقدر الناس على الحوار ن كان المراد به الجدل والمناظرة ..
وإعراضهم عنها دليل قوّة لا ضعف ..
فالمخالفون هم الذين يستجدون الاعتراف بحقهم في مخالفة الوحي .. وهو حق لا يجوز الإقرار لهم به إلاّ وفق ما أتاح القرآن والسنة وبأسلوب ومنهج السلف الصالح ..
لأنهم يراعون الأمة كلها وليس أنفسهم ..ويخشون على الأمة من أمرين أحلاهما مر :
إما لحن المخالف بحجة لا يفقهها أكثر الناس فيلتبس عليهم الحق ..
أو على أقل تقدير نزع هيبة الناس من المخالف وإذابة الحواجز بينهم وبين المخالفين وتهوين أمرهم فتقع الكارثة ..
هذا إن كان المقصود بالحوار المناظرة ..
أما إ كان الحوار في الأمور المشتركة ومن ثم غض الطرف وطي صفحة الخلاف في خصائص المخالفين فهذا شر وشر وهو الذي يُنئي أهل السنة عن هذه الدعوات .
يقول الدكتور : (وينسى هؤلاء أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حاورَ كفارَ مكة في صلح الحديبية، لا لدعوتهم إلى الإسلام، بل حاورهم على ما فيه إرجاءُ دعوتهم إلى عشر سنوات، يتركهم فيها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على الشرك!)
أقول : ما حصل في صلح الحديبية لم يكن استجابة لدعوة من كفار مكة للحوار ..
بل كان صلحاً تم فيه تأجيل القتال لا الدعوة ..
ولا أدري من أين للدكتور أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أرجأ دعوتهم ؟!
وكل ما في الأمر أنه يكف عن قتالهم عشر سنوات ..فيما يكفون هم كذلك مما أتاح فرصة كبيرة للدعوة ..
يقول الدكتور : (وفي هذا بيان واضح على أن الحوار بين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وكفار مكة في ذلك الصلح لم يكن بغرض دعوتهم للإسلام حينها، وإلا كيف يُعادُ المسلمُ منهم إليهم، ولا يعيدونَ المرتدَّ من المسلمين إليهم؟!)
أقول : ومن قال إنّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جاء لعقد حوار للدعوة أو لغيرها ..
المفاوضات لم تشمل إلا شروط صلح عسكري سياسي لمدة عشر سنوات لم تُطرح فيه الأمور المشتركة ولا المختلفة بين المشركين والمسلمين ..
ثم مما يبين سقوط احتجاج الدكتور أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يحدث بينه وبين الكفار لقاء بعد ذلك إلا تحت بارقة السيوف لما نقض الكفار العهد ..
بينما أصحابنا المتحاورون يلتقون مرات ومرات يتبادلون الكلام والابتسامات والأكل والشرب والإقامة معاً مرة بعد مرة ويعدون فيها الندوات المشتركة المسلم بجوار الكافر والسني بجوار الرافضي فماذا يبقى من الولاء والبراء في قلوب من يرى هذه المناظر تعاد عليه مرة بعد مرة ..
قال الدكتور : (بل في هذا الصلح قرّر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أحدَ أعظمِ أصول الحوار، وهو استثمار المشترَك بين الفريقين في إنجاح الحوار. ولك أن تقول: وأي مُشْتَرَكٍ بين الإسلام والوثنية؟!! وسيأتيك الجواب في قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، عندما قال: "والذي نفسُ مُحَمَّدٍ بيده، لا يسألوني خطةً يُعَظِّمون فيها حرماتِ الله إلا أعطيتهم إياها". 
ولك أن تتخيّل حاكمًا مسلمًا عادلًا قال مثل هذا القول، ألنْ يستنكر ذلك عليه كثيرون، قائلين: أيُّ تعظيمٍ لحرماتِ الله بين موحّدٍ ومشرك؟! وهل تصوُّرُ المشركين عن الإله هو تَصَوُّرُ المسلمين عنه، حتى يكون تعظيمُ المشركين لله تعظيمًا من المسلمين أيضًا لله تعالى ؟!
ولكنّ السؤال المهم هنا: كيف يَصِفُ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تعظيمَ المشركين للحرماتِ أنه تعظيمٌ لله تعالى، وأنه لن يخالفهم في شيء من ذلك؟!! )
أقول : لا أدري من أين جاء الدكتور بهذا التفسير لتعظيم حرمات الله .. وما دخل تصور المشركين للأله وتصور المسلمين وما هذا الشرود والجري بدلالة القصة ؟!
فالشراح حين تكلموا في معنى هذه العبارة ذكروا أن معناها تعظيمهم للحرم والقتال فيه بمعنى أن أيّ مطلب سيطلبونه فيه الكفار عن القتال تعظيماً لحرمة البيت سأجيبهم إليه .. وبعضهم قال : تعظيماً لصلة الرحم ، وهذا من صلب ديننا شاركنا فيه الآخرون أم لا ..
وقد كان هناك أمور كثيرة مشتركة لم يتكلم فيها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم معهم مثل نصرة المظلوم وإسعاف الملهوف وخدمة بيت الله ونحوها لم يتكلم فيها معهم .. وإنما ارتضى أي مطلب منهم يؤدي إلى كف القتال ما دام فيه تعظيم لحرمات الله ..
ثم إن استدلال الدكتور بتنازل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن تسميته بالنبي وعن وصف الله بالرحمن لا يصح ؛ لأن هذا من خصوصياته كما قال كثير من العلماء بوحي من الله أما غيره فلا يجوز له أن يفعل ذلك ..
والدكتور مع كثير من قومه الكرام لم يتنازلوا عن وصف (الشرف) وأقاموا الدنيا ولم يقعدوها على الشيخ ابن جبرين لرأي رآه في قضية آل البيت ، ولم يقبل الدكتور وقومه إلا بتراجع الشيخ وبعضهم طالب بالاعتذار .. !
ولم أر الدكتور طالب بحوار حول هذه القضية وفتح باب النظر فيها.. وحتى لو لم يتراجع الشيخ ابن جبرين فهناك أمور مشتركة كثيرة جداً بينه وبينهم فلماذا ر فضوا هذا الرفض وثاروا هذه الثورة وأبوا إلا التراجع عن الفتوى ؟
أما دين الله فلا بأس بالحوار في بعض الأمور ..بل أفهم من استدلال الدكتور بحادثة الحديبية أنه سيقبل يوماً بالغض من قدر نبينا صلى لله عليه وسلم وقبول فكرة حرية نقده من باب الفكر وهذا من أجل مصلحة الحوار ..!
يقول الدكتور : (لقد أجاب النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ عن هذه التساؤلات بما لا ينبغي بعدَ إجابةِ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عنها أن تُطرَح، بل لا يجوز مجرّدُ بقائها تَسَاؤُلًا؛ إلا عند أتباع القائلِ : "اعْدِلْ يا مُحَمَّدُ"، ممن يظنون أنفسهم أغْيَرَ على الدين وأَوْلَى به من رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ!!)
أقول : ليت شعري هل يجرؤ الدكتور أن يقول من جنس هذا الكلام لمحاوريه من المخالفين له في الملة أو السنة ..
يتهم الدكتور مخالفيه أنهم من أتباع الحرورية المعترضين على حكمه صلى الله عليه وسلم .
وهذا منه لما ساء فهمه للنص وفسّره وبنى عليه قصراً من رمل أبيض ..
يقول الدكتور : (وإن وجد رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ مشتركًا بين التوحيدِ والوثنية جعله مُنْطَلقًا للصلح والحوار، كما في هذا الحديث الثابت، فقد شَرَع لنا ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ إيجادَ مُشْتَرَك بيننا وبين كل مخالف، وسيكون المشترَكُ بيننا وبين أهل الكتاب حينئذ أكثرَ من المشترك بيننا وبين الوثنيين)
أقول : من أين للدكتور أن النبي صلى الله علي وسلم وجد مشتركاً بين الوثنية والتوحيد !
بالله يا قوم هل يقول بهذا من عقل عن الله ورسوله  ؟!
هل هناك شيء مشترك بين التوحيد والوثنية ؟!
والحق أن هناك بقايا من دين إبراهيم تمسك بها العرب أكدها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقبلها وهي من صميم ديننا وجعلها ذريعة لدرء الفتنة وترك القتال .. دون أن يُفهم منه الضعف ..
والدليل على هذا كما قلتُ سابقاً أنه لم يعقب مجلس الصلح أي حوار بين المسلمين والوثنيين بل انطلق النبي صل الله عليه وسلّم في الدعوة واستغل السنوات في نشر الدين في أمان من القتال ووفر الجهد والمال العسكريين في الدعوة إلى الله ..
فأين هذا من ذاك ..
يقول الدكتور : (كما أنّ هذا الموقف النبوي يبيّنُ أنّ الحوار إذا لم يبدأ من المشترك، فإنه سينتهي إلى زيادةِ التباعد والعداوة. فلا ينبغي أن نبدأَ حوارًا إلا بعدَ أن نعرف آخر المشتركات، والتي بدأ بعدها الاختلاف) .
أقول : لننظر في سنة النبي صلى الله لي وسلم هل بدأ حواره بالمشترك المزعوم ، وأنقل ثلاثة مواقف :
الأول رساله النّبيّ صلّى الله عليه وسلّم إلى هرقل وفيها : (بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، من محمد رسول الله ، إلى هرقل عظيم
الروم ، سلام على من اتبع الهدى ، أما بعد ! فإني أدعوك بدعاية الاسلام ، أسلم تسلم ، وأسلم يؤتك الله أجرك مرتين ، وإن توليت فإن عليك إثم الاريسيين ، و (يأهل الكتاب تعالوا إلى كلمة سواء بيننا وبينكم أن لا نعبد إلا الله) إلى قوله (فاشهدوا بأنا مسلمون) 
والثاني : دعوة النّبيّ صلّى الله عليه وسلّم لقومه : عن ابن عباس قال : صعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ذات يوم الصفا ، فقال : « يا صباحاه » . قال : فاجتمعت إليه قريش ، فقالوا : ما لك ؟ قال : « أرأيتم لو أخبرتكم أن العدو يصبحكم أو يمسيكم كنتم تصدقوني ؟ » قالوا : نعم ، أو بلى قال : « فإني نذير لكم بين يدي عذاب شديد »
الثالث : كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا بعث أميرا على سرية أو جيش أوصاه فقال : " إذا لقيت عدوك من المشركين فادعهم إلى إحدى ثلاث خصال أو خلال ، فأيتهم ما أجابوك إليها فآقبل منهم وكف عنهم ، ادعهم إلى الاسلام فإن أجابوك فكف عنهم واقبل منهم ، ثم ادعهم إلى التحول من دارهم إلى دار المهاجرين ، وأعلمهم أنهم إن فعلوا ذلك أن لهم ما للمهاجرين ، وأن عليهم ما على المهاجرين ، وإن أبوا واختاروا دارهم فأعلمهم أنهم يكونون كأعراب المسلمين يجري عليهم حكم الله الذي يجري على المؤمنين ، ولا يكون لهم في الفئ والغنيمة نصيب إلا أن يجاهدوا مع المسلمين ، فإن أبوا فادعهم إلى إعطاء الجزية ، فإن [ أجابوا ] فآقبل منهم وكف عنهم ، وإن أبوا فاستعن بالله وقاتلهم ".
لا حظ وصيّته صلّى الله عليه وسلّم : (ادعهم) ولم يقل : (حاورهم) ..
يقول الدكتور : (يمكن أن تكون لنا مقاصدُ من الحوار غير الدعوة، ويمكن أن تكون مقاصدَ صحيحة مشروعة.
ومن هذه المقاصد :
- أن نَفْهَمَ المخالفين (كفارًا كانوا أو غيرَ كُفَّارٍ) فهمًا عميقًا، وأن نعرف حججهم، ومنطلقاتهم الفكرية، ورواسبهم العقدية، وتصوراتهم، وأساليب إقناعهم. فما نجح الغرب في غزونا الثقافي إلا بعد مئات السنين من الدراسات الاستشراقية، التي عرف معها كيف يؤثر فينا ) .
أقول : ألا يمكن هذا إلا بالحوار والجلوس معهم ..
هل تعني أنّ كل الذين ردوا على المذاهب الكفرية والمبتدعة لم يفهموها فهماً عميقاً ولم يعرفوا حججهم ومنطلقاتهم ورواسبهم ؟
هل يتحدث الدكتور عن مذاهب أتت من الفضاء لم يسمع بها أحد .. أم عن مذاهب وأديان حدثت منذ قرون عدة كشفها وكشف زيفها أهل الإسلام وبينوا أصولها وباطلها حتى قيل عن شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله إنه يعرف المذاهب الباطلة أكثر مما يعرفها أهلها ..
وحتى المذاهب المعاصرة لها مراجعها التفصيلية ومصادرها التي تعطي المريد أدق التفاصيل عنها ..
وإذا كان الدكتور يستدل بغزو الغرب لنا بالدراسات الاستشراقية التي لم تنتج عن مؤتمرات حوار فما باله يقصر طريقنا لغزو الغرب وفهمه بالحوار والجلوس على مائدته .
وهذا السبب الذي ذكره الدكتور هو الذي جعل بعض العلماء يتهاون في مخالطة أهل الأهواء ومع هذا لم يسلم إذ ظنّ في نفسه من القوة والجسارة والقدرة ما يعصمه من التأثر بثقافة المخالفين ومن أشهرِ الأمثلةِ على ذلكَ ما حصلَ لابنِ عقيل ، وفي قصّتهِ عبرةٌ عظيمةٌ ، ولِمن لا يعرِفُه أنقلُ قولَ الذهبي في أوّلِ ترجمتِه : «  الإمامُ العلاّمةُ البحرُ شيخُ الحنابلةِ أبو الوفاءِ عليُّ بنُ عقيل بنُ محمّد بنُ عقيل بنُ عبدِالله البغداديُّ الظفَريُّ الحنبليُّ المتكلِّمُ .. كانَ يتوقّدُ ذكاءً ، وكانَ بحرُ معارفَ ، وكنزُ فضائلَ ، لم يكُن لَه في زمانِه نظيرٌ ، على بدعتِه » .
فقَد كانت فتنةُ ابنِ عقيلٍ حبُّه للعلومِ ، ومجالَسةِ العلماءِ مِن كلِّ مذهَب ، وهو أمرٌ نهىَ عنهُ السّلفُ ، وقد قدّمْتُ لكَ خوفَ الأئمّةِ منهم على أنفسِهم ، وهُم في مقامِ التّعليمِ ، فكيفَ وهُم في مقامِ التعَلُّم ؟
قالَ ابنُ كثيرٍ ـ رحِمَه اللهُ ـ : « وكانَ يجتمِعُ بجميعِ العلماءِ مِن كلِّ مذهبٍ، فربّما لامَه بعضُ أصحابِه فلا يلوِي علَيهِم » .
وقالَ الذّهبي في الميزانِ : « أحدُ الأعلامِ وفردُ زمانِه عِلماً ونقلاً وذكاءً وتفنّناً ، له كتابُ (الفنونِ) في أزيدِ من أربعِ مئةِ مجلداً ، إلاّ أنّه خالفَ السّلفَ ، ووافقَ المعتزلةَ في عدّةِ بِدَعٍ نسألُ الله العفوَ والسّلامةَ ، فإنّ كثرةَ التبحّرِ في الكلامِ ربّما أضرَّ بصاحبِه ، ومن حسنِ إسلامِ المرءِ تركُه مالا يعنِيه ».
ونقلَ الذّهبيُّ عنه قولَه : « وكانَ أصحابُنا الحنابلةُ يريدونَ مِنّي هجرانَ جماعةٍ مِن العلماءِ، وكانَ ذلكَ يحرِمُني عِلماً نافِعاً » ثمّ علّقَ علَيه بقوله : « قلتُ : كانُوا ينهوْنَه عن مجالسةِ المعتزلةِ ويأبَى حتّى وقعَ في حبائِلِهم وتجسّرَ على تأويلِ النّصوصِ ، نسألُ اللهَ السّلامةَ » .  
وفي تاريخِ ابنِ الأثيرِ : « كانََ قد اشتغلَ بمذهبِ المعتزلةِ في حداثتِه على ابنِ الوليد فأرادَ الحنابلةُ قتلَه فاستجارَ ببابِ المراتبِ عدّةَ سنين ، ثمّ أظهرَ التّوبةَ » .
فانظُر ـ عافاكَ اللهُ ـ إلى هذا الإمامِ العلَم كيفَ وقعَ في البدعةِ مع ذكائِه وصِدقِه وقدمِه الرّاسخةِ في العِلم ، ولكنّ اللهَ يهدِي من يشاء ، فكيفَ بنا الآنَ مع أقوامٍ جرّؤوا الشبابَ وطلبةَ العلمِ على مخالطةِ المبتدعةِ والأخذِ عنهم من علومٍ شتى ، بدعوَى لقاءِ أهلِ العلمِ والأخذِ منهم ، والاستفادةِ مِمّا برزُوا فيهِ من العلمِ ، أو مخالطةِ أصحابِ البدعِ في أعمالٍ دعويةٍ أو مؤتمراتٍ مع السّكوتِ عنهم وعن باطلِهم ، وما أجملَ مقولة الإمام الذّهبيّ ـ رحِمَه اللهُ ـ في ترجمة ابن الوليد الآنف ذكرُه بعدَ أن ذكرَ براعتَه في المنطِقِ : « وما تنفعُ الآدابُ والبحثُ والذّكاء ، وصاحِبُها هاوٍ بها في جهنّم  » فالله المستعان .
يقول الدكتور : (أن يفهمنا الآخرون، لكي يحترموا حضارتنا وقيمنا، وإن لم يؤمنوا بديننا. فإننا إذا ما استطعنا بالحوار أن نصحّح تصوراتِهم الفاسدة عنا، خفّتْ عداوتهم لنا، ووسّعنا بيننا دائرة المشتركات الحقيقية (التي لا تُلغي الفروقَ الحقيقية)، مما سينفعنا منافعَ عديدة، حتى في الدعوة إلى الله تعالى.
أقول :كيف ستصحح تصوراتهم لديننا إلا بالخوض في بيان باطل ما خالفه ، وهذا لن يروق للمحاورين لأنهم جاؤوا كما تقول للحديث عن الأمور المشتركة .. تناقض !
والله سبحانه أخبرنا بديمومة عداوة أهل الكتاب لنا ولم يخبرنا عن وسائل (تخفيف) العداوة وإنما أمرنا بالحذر منهم ومن أي دعوة صادرة عنهم لأنهم إنما يودون لو يردوننا عن ديننا إن استطاعوا ..
يقول الدكتور : (- الوصول إلى نظامٍ أو قانونٍ يمنع الاعتداء على المقدسات، كما أمر الله تعالى بقوله: "ولا تسبوا الذين يدعون من دون الله فيسبوا الله عدوًا بغير علم"[الأنعام: ١٠٨].)
أقول : لن تصل إلى قانون مثل هذا بالحوار يا دكتور إلا إذا تصرفت وفق ما يتصرف اليهود حين يتكلم في المحرقة .. ونحن أولى بمثل هذا الموقف مع مقدساتنا ..
ولو ظللت تحاور ألف سنة لن يُسجن شخص واحد أو يجرم ولو بدولار واحد لأن الغرب لن يتخلى عن دينه وحرية أفراده لصالح مجموعة من السذج يجلسون حول مائدة الحوار ..
لن يحترم الغرب أمة لم ينبس أيّ مسؤول فيها ببنت شفة إزاء سب نبيهم ..
لن يحترم الغرب أمة تنهي مقاطعة وتستجيب عواطفها وحميتها لمجموعة من الدعاة الإعلاميين البسطاء الذين تدغدغهم عبارات الثناء والحوار والوسطية والاعتدال التي تُكال لهم بالمجان ليقدموا المزيد !
ولن ينتهي الغرب عن انتهاك مقدساتنا مادام بين أظهرنا من ينتهكها بلا رقيب و لا رادع ..
حين يهب حاكم عربي واحد ليقول للغرب كفى .. هذا فراق بيني وبينكم إن لم توقفوا سب نبينا حين ذلك سيحترم الغرب مقدساتنا بلا حوار ولا خوار ..
يقول الدكتور : (- الوصول إلى صُلْحٍ يحفظ الدِّينَ والأعراض والدماء والأموال)
أقول : الصلح يكون بين متنازعين .. ونحن أمة مهزومة مغلوبة تُفرض عليها أوضاع معينة يُراد منها مسخها وإعادة تشكيلها ..
الذي يحصل ليس صلحاً وإنما استجابة لضغوط قد يرى البعض أن يستجيب لها شكلاً كمناورة سياسية فهذا شأنه لكن لا يجوز له أن يصدّق الموضوع فينطلق في الحوار إلى أبعد مما كان يطمع به المخالفون أنفسهم .
يقول الدكتور : ( فلا تنحصر مقاصد الحوار المشروعة في الدعوة إلى تغيير المعتقدات والأديان، كما لا يجوز أن يُؤَدِّي الحوار إلى تجريمنا، أو منعنا من الدعوة إلى الله تعالى بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة)
أقول : والله إن لم يكن أهم وأول ما نحاور به الخلق لأجله هو تغيير المتقدات والأديان وإدخال الناس في دين الله فهذه أول هزيمة لنا ومكسب ونصر للمخالفين .. بل إنّ خلوّ الحوار أو لاتصال بالكفرة من وجود مقصد الدعوة يجعل منه نوعاً من الولاء والمخالطة المنهي عنها .. !
وكثيراً ما يسوغ العلماء بعض أنواع الخلطة مع المخالفين إذا كان هدفها الدعوة إلى الله .. بينما يقول الدكتور إنّ مقاصد الحوار لا تنحصر في الدعوة لتغيير المعتقد والدين ..
ثم يتناقض فيقول : (لا يجوز أن يُؤَدِّي الحوار إلى تجريمنا، أو منعنا من الدعوة إلى الله تعالى بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة) فأي دعوة بالحكمة أو بغير الحكمة وأنت أخليت الحوار أصلاً من هذا المقصد ؟!
وليس المقصود باستنكار الحوار في كثير من صوره وعمومياته تجريم المشاركين .. بل هم شتى .. منهم المتأول المعذور المعروف بصدقه وإخلاصه نحسبه كذلك .. ومنهم من تاريخه يشهد بأنه رائد في تمييع الدين وتحطيم ثوابته وتكسير عظامه وأركانه ، وكلهم موجود في هذه المؤتمرات .. فهذا إجرامه في حق الأمة ليس مقتصراً على مؤتمرات الحوار .. 
وأما ولاة الأمور وبعض أهل العلم ممن نحترمهم ونجلهم ممن لهم في هذا تأويل فمن حقهم علينا عذرهم والذب عن أعراضهم ومن حقنا عليهم احترام وجهة نظر المخالفين لهم وإن اشتدت عباراتهم فليسوا مهما بلغ بهم الأمر أسوأ ممن قبلوا أن يحاوروهم وجلسوا معهم ، فهم أولى بالحوار وتقبل مخالفتهم بسعة صدر وتفهم ..
والله من وراء القصد ..

----------


## صالح العواد

اللهم اقبضنا إليك غير مفتونين ..

----------


## البحث العلمي

> مقال للشيخ :الشريف حاتم بن عارف العوني     9/6/1429         
> لا يختلف اثنان في أن الحوار هو أسلوب التواصل الأمثل مع الموافق والمخالف, وأنه ما ساد الحوار في مجتمعٍ أو أمةٍ إلا دلّ على رُقِيّها العقلي والعلمي والحضاري؛ لأن الحوار هو اللغة الوحيدة التي يفهمها العقل، ويستعملها العلم، وتتداولها الحضارة. ولو تفكّرنا قليلا في البديل عن الحوار: ماذا يمكن أن يكون ؟ لم نجد إلا التسلّط بالقوة. مع أن التسلط ليس أسلوبا للتواصل أصلاً، بل هو منهجٌ للتقاطع والتهاجر، مما لا يؤدي إلى تفاهمٍ ولا دعوةٍ ولا هدايةٍ (وهذه الثلاثة هي مفردات التواصل). فالتسلّطُ لم يكن.. ولن يكون منهجًا للإقناع العقلي، ولا لمحاولة تغيير المعتقدات الباطنة، ولا لتحسين تصوّر الآخرين عنا.


هل هذا يعني ان جهاد الطلب يسيء الى صورة الاسلام و المسلمين ؟!  

قال تعالى :

 :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  قَاتِلُواْ الَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللّهِ وَلاَ بِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَلاَ يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلاَ يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُواْ الْجِزْيَةَ عَن يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  (29) التوبة 





> فلا أدري: لماذا يتوجسُ بعضنا خيفةً من الحوار، بل من الدعوة إلى الحوار؟! سواء أكان الحوار مع المخالفين لنا في أصل الدين من الكفار، أو مع المخالفين لنا في بعض (المعتقدات) من المسلمين: 
> هل هو رفض مبدأ الحوار الذي لا يكون إلا من ضعيف الحجة؟ وهذا ما لا يجوز أن يقع من مسلمٍ عَلِمَ أنّ الله تعالى قد حباه بالدين الحق الذي ليس سواه إلا الباطل؟
> أم لأننا أصبحنا نشك في كل دعوة حق، خشيةَ أن تكون حقًّا أُرِيدَ به باطل؟ 
> ولذلك تجد عبارات سوء الظن ظاهرةً في بيان أسباب رفضهم للحوار, من أن الدعاة إلى الحوار سيتخذونه سُلَّما للتنازل عن حقائق الدين، وإلى تمييع الولاء والبراء.. وغير ذلك من التهم! 
> وهذا التعميم الجائر منهم (في الشكّ)، لا يقع إلا من مسلوبِ الإرادة، أسيرٍ للغلو في فكرة المؤامرة, ولذلك فلا تكاد تجد عند هذا الصنف من الناس إلا النواح والعويل على الحمى المستباح والحق المغصوب, أما إنتاج الإصلاح وبرامج التصحيح فهم عنها بمعزل؛ إلا من الدعوة إلى منهجهم نفسه, لإنتاج نُسَخٍ أخرى لأمثالهم: من مسلوبي الإرادة، وأُسَراء التوجّس الْمُقَيَّدين بسوء الظن!


لو سميت الامور بأسمائها لاتضح أن الكلام معناه كله و معانيه مقلوبة وحجة على كاتبها 




> أم لأن الذين نغلو في تعظيمهم عاجزون عن الحوار، وسيتولّى مَهمّة الحوار حينها الذين كنا نريد أن نَسْلُبَهم كُلَّ فضيلة، وستنكشف بذلك هالةُ التقديس عمن نقدس، وسيظهر فضلٌ ما.. بوجهٍ ما.. في وقتٍ ما.. لمن أردناهم عَرِيِّين عن كل فضل؟! ولكنّ هذا داءٌ لا يصح أن نداويه بداء رفض الحوار!!
> بل دواؤه أن نترك الغلو في ذوي الفضل على حسابِ آخرين منهم، وأنْ نعلمَ أنّ كُلًّا ميسّرٌ لما خُلق له.


اذا انطلقت افكارنا اصلا من الخطا ومن مفاهيم مقلوبة فكيف نصل الى الحقيقة ؟ 





> ومن هذه المقاصد :
> - الوصول إلى نظامٍ أو قانونٍ يمنع الاعتداء على المقدسات، كما أمر الله تعالى بقوله: "ولا تسبوا الذين يدعون من دون الله فيسبوا الله عدوًا بغير علم"[الأنعام: ١٠٨].


وهل للبودية أيضا مقدسات ؟ 




> - الوصول إلى صُلْحٍ يحفظ الدِّينَ والأعراض والدماء والأموال.



الصلح المطلق ينافي شريعة الله و جهاد الطلب فكيف يكون و جهاد الدفع قائم بل هذه النقطة لا تخالف الشرع فحسب ولكنها تخاف الواقع ايضا 

 :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  قَاتِلُواْ الَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللّهِ وَلاَ بِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَلاَ يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلاَ يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُواْ الْجِزْيَةَ عَن يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:   (29) التوبة 


‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الله بن محمد المسندي ‏ ‏قال حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو روح الحرمي بن عمارة ‏ ‏قال حدثنا ‏ ‏شعبة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏واقد بن محمد ‏ ‏قال سمعت ‏ ‏أبي ‏ ‏يحدث عن ‏ ‏ابن عمر ‏ 
‏أن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى ‏ ‏يشهدوا ‏ ‏أن لا إله إلا الله وأن ‏ ‏محمدا ‏ ‏رسول الله ويقيموا الصلاة ويؤتوا الزكاة فإذا فعلوا ذلك ‏ ‏عصموا ‏ ‏مني دماءهم وأموالهم إلا بحق الإسلام وحسابهم على الله ‏ صحيح البخاري كتاب الايمان 







> ولذلك أعود قائلا مستغربًا: فلا أدري لماذا يتوجسُ بعضُنَا خِيفةً من الحوارِ، بل من الدعوة إلى الحوار؟!



و السبب واضح ما قلناه من قبل 

والموضوع من رأسه الى رجليه حجة على صاحبه 

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=14464
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=10633

----------


## البحث العلمي

> ونحن لا نقول ن الدعاة سيتخذونه سلماً للتنازل عن حقائق الدين وتمييع الولاء والبراء .. 
> فهذا لا نقوله ، بل هذا حدث فعلاً .. وأول أماراته هو مقالك هذا يا دكتور .. فقد تم التنازل جهاراً نهاراً عن أصل أصيل من منهج السلف ومن صلب عقائدهم التي سطروها في كتبهم وأصولهم ، ألا وهو الموقف من المخالف ، وهو الموقف الذي لم يتغير منذ قرون ولم يعرف ما يُسمى الآن التعايش والحوار وقبول الآخر وإقرار حرية الفكر ونحو ذلك ..


عبد الله احمد الحسني جزاكم الله خيرا

و العجب ممن يؤيدون هذا المقال انهم يستعملون اسلوب قص وارمي للمشاركات و و المواضيع التي لا تعجبهم ولا يستخدمون اسلوب الحوار رغم انها لا تخالف الشرع بل تؤيده فمن هو الضعيف اذن ؟ 
ولا عجب ممن أحسن الظن بأهل السوء أن يسيء الظن بأهل الخير 
وان لم تشغل نفسك بالحق شغلتك بالباطل 
لعبة الحوار بين الأديان







بقلم الدكتورة : زينب عبد العزيز 




          لقد تزايد استعمال كلمة "  الحوار " في السنوات الأخيرة بصورة لافتة للنظر ، وبتنويعات متعددة، وإن كان أهمها وأكثرها خطورة هي عبارة : " حوار الأديان " . ولكي ندرك مدى أهمية وخطورة هذه العبارة فلابد من الرجوع إلى عام 1965م ؛ ذلك العام الذي اُختُتِمتْ فيه أعمال المؤتمر الفاتيكاني المسكوني الثاني (1962 – 1965م ) الذي يعتبر أول مجمع هجومي في تاريخ الكنيسة الكاثوليكية ؛ إذ إن كافة المجامع السابقة كانت عبارة عن مجامع دفاعية تلفيقية.



          ولقد تم اتخاذ عدة قرارات مصيرية في هذا المجمع الفاتيكاني ؛من أهمها :



·        تبرئة اليهود من دم المسيح .



·        اقتلاع اليسار في عقد الستينيات .



·        اقتلاع الإسلام في عقد التسعينيات .



·        توصيل الإنجيل إلى كافة البشر .



·   تحميل عملية التبشير على كافة المسيحيين ؛ الكنسيين منهم والعلمانيين ، والاعتماد في ذلك ، أيضاً ، على كافة الكنائس المحلية .



·        توحيد الكنائس "  المنشقة "  تحت لواء كاثوليكية " روما " .



ولعل أحداً لم يلتفت آنذاك إلى حقيقة عبارة : " توصيل الإنجيل إلى كافة البشر " إلى أن قام البابا " يوحنا بولس الثاني " بتوضيحها صراحةً عام 1982م حينما أعلن في مدينة : " شانت يقب " بشمال غرب إسبانيا ، بوضوح لا مُواربة فيه مطالباً بضرورة تنصير العالم . 



          وأثناء انعقاد ذلك المجمع المسكوني ( 1962 –  1965م ) قام الفاتيكان عام 1964م بتكوين منظمتين أساسيتين هما : " المجلس البابوي للحوار مع الديانات " و " اللجنة العليا لتنصير الشعوب " . وهاتان المنظمتان على اتصال دائم بالعاملين في بعثات التبشير والحوار الديني بالعالم أجمع ؛ إذ إنهما من أهم الإدارات الفرعية والمنظمات التي تضمها الإدارة البابوية .



          ولا يتسع المجال هنا لنورد كل المراجع الكنسية التي تتضمن شرحاً لمعنى : " الحوار " من وجهة النظر الفاتيكانية ، لكنَّا سنورد بعض النماذج لأهم هذه الشروح ، ففي عام 1969م ؛ أي بعد انعقاد المجمع بأربع سنوات ، أصدر الفاتيكان كتاباً بعنوان : " توجيهات من أجل الحوار بين المسيحيين والمسلمين (1) نذكر منه ما يلي : 



§   هناك موقفان لابد منهما أثناء الحوار : أن نكون صرحاء ، وأن نؤكد مسيحيتنا وفقاً لمطلب الكنيسة . ( وقد بات مطلب الكنيسة معروفاً . )



§        أخطر ما يمكن أن يوقف الحوار : أن يكتشف من نحاوره نيتنا في تنصيره .



§   يجب تفادي الدخول في مناقشات حول ما يرِد في القرآن بشأن المسيح والمسيحية ، ولنترك المسلم يتساءل عنها كيفما شاء ، وعلينا أن نتذكر أن قبولنا لسر المسيح يمثل سر إيماننا .



§   على جميع المسيحيين المهتمين بالحوار تفادي الحديث عن الحديث عن مُحمد بأي استخفاف ، وألا يبدو عليهم أبداً ازدراء ذلك الحماس الذي يحيطه به الإسلام ، وعدم إنكار دوره الديني كمبشر دائم وشجاع للتوحيد الذي نشره المسلمون فيما بعد (أى أنه ليس بنبىّ فى نظر واضع الوثيقة).



§   من أهم عقبات الحوار ما قمنا به في الماضي ضد الإسلام والمسلمين ، وهذه المرارات عادت للصحوة حالياً ، وقد أُ ضيفت الآن قضية إسرائيل وموقف الغرب منها ، ونحن كمسيحيين نعرف ما هي مسئوليتنا حيال هذه القضية ، وعلينا أن نبحث دائماً عن توجه إنساني ، خاصة أن حل هذه المشكلة ليست في أيدينا . 



§   لا يكفي أن نتقرب من المسلمين ، بل يجب أن نصل  إلى درجة احترام الإسلام على أنه يمثل قيمة إنسانية عالية وتقدماً في التطور الديني بالنسبة للوثنية .



§   مراعاة سوء فهم المسلم للعقيدة المسيحية ، لأن العبارات الوارد ة في القرآن عن المسيحية تشوهها، فهم ينفون التثليث وتجسد الله في المسيح ، وأي حوار في هذا المجال سيُواجه بالفشل ما لم يغير المسلم من موقفه .



§   في أي حوار يجب على المسيحي أن يقنع المسلم بأن المسيحية قائمة على التوحيد ، وألا يناقش أية تفاصيل ، فأى كلام سيقوله المسيحي تبريراً للعقيدة لن يمكنه أن يقنع به المسلم الذي لا يرى في الثالوث إلا المساس بالتوحيد ، ويستند في ذلك إلى سورة التوحيد واًلإ خلاص .



§        ضرورة القيام بفصل المسيحية في حد ذاتها عن العام الغربي ومواقفه المعادية ، والاستعمارية فالمسلم لم ينس ذلك بعد .



§   على من يقوم بالحوار من المسيحيين فصل ماهو ديني عمَّا هو دنيوي في المواقف السابقة للكنيسة والغرب من الإسلام والمسلمين والبحث عن نقاط مشتركة .



§        يجب الاعتماد على الغرس الثقافي ، وعدم إغفال الدور الذي يقوم به الغرب في العالم الثالث من تغيير حضاري .



§        لابد من اشتراك الجميع في الحوار ، وليس العاملون في الكنيسة وحدهم .



وفي شهر كانون الأول / ديسمبر عام 1984م أصدر البابا  يوحنا بولس الثاني  إرشاداًبعنوان :   "بشأن المصالحة والتوبة في رسالة كنيسة اليوم " (2) وهو خطاب يقع في 128 صفحة ، مكون من ثلاثة أجزاء ، نطالع الفصل الأول من الجزء الثالث منه موضوعاً عن " الحوار " ، هو البند رقم 2، ويقع في ست صفحات ، ومما جاء فيه : 



§        إن الحوار بالنسبة للكنيسة هو عبارة عن أداة ، وبالتحديد عبارة عن طريقة للقيام بعملها في عالم اليوم .



§   إن المجمع الفاتيكاني الثاني قد أوضح أن الكنيسة هي علامة لتلك الأخوة التي تجعل الحوار الصريح ممكناً وتزيده قوة ، وذلك بمقتضى الرسالة التي تتميز بها ، وهي : إنارة الكون كله ببشارة الإنجيل ، وتوحيد البشر بروح واحدة . 



§   إن على الكنيسة أن تكون مستعدة دائماً لإقامة " حوار " مثمر بين كل الذين يؤلفون شعب الله الواحد ، وأن تتمكن من إقامة حوار مع المجتمع البشري .



§   لقد خصَّ سلفنا السادس  " الحوار " بقسم مهم من رسالته العامة تامبدوءة بعبارة :   "كنيسته " حيث وصف " الحوار " وحدده تحديداً له دلالته ؛ إذ قال عنه : " إنه حوار الخلاص . " 



§   أن الكنيسة تستعمل طريقة الحوار لكي تحْسِنَ حمل الناس على الارتداد والتوبة سواء أكانوا أعضاء في الجماعة المسيحية بالتعميد والاعتراف بالإيمان ، أم هم غرباء عنها ، وذلك عن طريق تجديد ضميرهم وحياتهم تجديداً عميقاً في ضوء سر الفداء والإخلاص اللذين حققهما المسيح ووكلهما لخدمة الكنيسة .



§   أن الحوار الصحيح يرمي –  إذن وأولاً –  إلى تجديد كل فرد بالارتداد الباطني والتوبة ، مع احترام كل الضمائر ، اعتماداً على الصبر والتأني والتقدم خطوة خطوة وفقاً لما تقتضيه أحوال الناس في عصرنا . 



§   تقوم الكنيسة بتشجيع الحوار المسكوني بصفة خاصة  ؛ أي الحوار بين الكنائس والجماعات الكنسية التي تعترف بالمسيح ابن الله والمُخَّلِص الوحيد ، وكذلك الحوار مع سائر جماعات الناس الذين يبحثون عن الله ويتوقون إلى إقامة علاقة اتحاد معه . 



§   إن الكنيسة الكاثوليكية بجميع فئاتها تسير بصدقٍ في طريق الحوار المسكوني ، بعيداً عن التفاؤل السهل ، ولكن بحذر وبلا تردد أو تباطؤ . 



§   إن حوار المصالحة الذي تلتزم به الكنيسة على الأخص من خلال نشاط الكرسي الرسولي و أجهزته المختلفة حوار معقد دقيق ، ويمكن القول : " إن الكرسي الرسولي يسعى إلى التدخل لدى حكام الشعوب والمسئولين عن مختلف المحافل الدولية ، أو الانضمام إليهم بإجراء الحوار ، أو حضهم على الحوار لمصلحة المصالحة وسط صراعات عديدة . 



§   والعلمانيون ، الذين يتخذون التبشير بالإنجيل ميداناً لنشاطهم الخاص في عالم السياسة والاجتماع والاقتصاد الواسع المقصد  وفي الحياة الدولية ، مدعوون للاتحاد برعاتهم والالتزام بالحوار مباشرة لمصلحة الحوار من أجل المصالحة، فالكنيسة هي التي تقوم بعملها من خلالهم وبواسطتهم . 



ومن أهم الوثائق التي صدرت فيما يتعلق بالحوار مع الديانات الأخرى  نصَّان أساسيان ؛ أولهما هو : الخطاب الرسولي للبابا " يوحنا بولس  الثاني " والمعنون : " رسالة الفادي" الصادر في 7 من كانون أول / ديسمبر عام 1990م ، وقد تم إعلانه يوم 23 من كانون ثانٍ / يناير 1991م ، وثانيهما وثيقة " حوار وبشارة " ، والمؤرخة في 19 من آيار / مايو عام 1991م ، وتم الإعلان عنها في يوم 20 من حزيران / يونيو ، وهي من إعداد لجنة الحوار والمجلس الأعلى لتبشير الشعوب ، وتأتي على مسافة خمسة أشهر من خطاب البابا السالف الذكر .



          والعلاقة الموضوعية بين الوثيقتين تكمن في أن الخطاب الرسولي للبابا يؤكد ويفرض أن عملية فداء المسيح قد تمت من أجل خلاص جميع البشر . الأمر الذي معناه إخضاع جميع البشر لعملية التنصير المُلحة التي تم اتخاذ قرارها في المجمع الفاتيكاني الثاني ( عام 1965 ) ، والتي طالب بها البابا علناً عام 1982م . أما الوثيقة الثانية فتعني  –  اختصاراً –  كيفية تنفيذ عملية التنصير هذه ، وكيفية القيام بها من خلال الحوار . 



          وتقع وثيقة " رسالة الفادي " في 144 صفحة ، وتضم ثمانية فصول ، ونجد في الفصل الخامس منها خمس صفحات عن " الحوارمع الإخوة من ديانات أخرى  " نقتطف منها :



§   إن الحوار بين الديانات يشكل جزءا من رسالة الكنيسة التبشيرية ، وهو لا يتعارض مع رسالة التبشير إلى الأمم ، بل على العكس من ذلك ، أنه مرتبط بها بصفة خاصة ، ويعد تعبيراً عنها ، لأن هذه الرسالة موجهة إلى أُناس لا يعرفون المسيح ولا إنجيله . وهم في أكثريتهم الساحقة ينتمون إلى ديانات أخرى . 



§   لقد نوه المجمع الفاتيكاني بإسهاب ، وكل تعاليم السلطة الناجمة عنه ، وأكد بثبات دائماً على أن الخلاص يأتي من المسيح ، وأن الحوار لا يعفي من التبشير بالإنجيل .



§   وفي ضوء المخطط من أجل الخلاص ، فإن الكنيسة لا ترى أي تناقض بين التبشير بالمسيح والحوار بين الديانات ، لكنها تشعر بضرورة تنسيقهما في إطار رسالتها الأمم، لأنهما متميزان 



§   إن الكنيسة تعترف طواعية بكل ما هو حق ومقدس في التقاليد الدينية عند البوذية والهندوسية والإسلام كانعكاس للحقيقة التي تنير للبشر جميعا ، إلا أن ذلك لا يخفف من واجبها وعزمها على الإعلان بلا تردد أن يسوع المسيح هو الطريق ، والحق ، والحياة .



§   على الحوار أن يوجه وينمى بالإقناع أن الكنيسة هي الطريق العادي للخلاص ، وأنها وحدها تملك كل وسائل الخلاص. 



§   مع العلم بأن الحوار يمكن أن يكون مصد ر غنى لكل جانب إلا أنه يجب ألا يكون هناك استسلام ولا تساهل ، بل شهادة متبادلة بغية تقدم هؤلاء  وأولئك في طريق البحث والاختيار الديني ، وبغية تجاوز الأفكار المسبقة وعدم التسامح وسوء الفهم .



§        يرمي الحوار إلى التطهير والاهتداء الداخليين اللذين إذا ما تما في خضوع تام للروح القدس أثمرا روحياً . 



§   أن المؤمنين جميعاً والجماعات المسيحية كلها مدعوة لممارسة الحوار حتى وإن لم يكن على نفس المستوى ، وبأشكال متماثلة .



§   أن إسهام العلمانيين في هذا الحوار ضروري : إذ يستطيع المؤمنون من خلال أمثلة حياتهم وعملهم أن يحسِّنوا العلاقات بين أتباع الديانات المختلفة ، فضلاً عن أن البعض منهم بوسعه في الأبحاث والدراسات . إن الحوار هو الطريق إلى الملكوت ، وهو بالتأكيد سيعطي ثماره ، حتى وإن كانت الأزمنة والأوقات في علم الأب . 



أما وثيقة " حوار وبشارة " ( 4) ففتكون من تسعة وثمانين بنداً ، وهي مُقسَّمة إلى (13 بنداً )  وثلاثة أجزاء (73 ) بنداً ، وخاتمة ( 3 بنود ) ، الجزء الأول فيها بعنوان : " الحوار بين الأديان"  ( 14– 54 ) والثاني بعنوان : " التبشير بيسوع المسيح "  ( 55 – 76 ) ، والثالث بعنوان : " الحوار بين الأديان والتبشير " ( 77– 86 ) .



و  لقد صدرت هذه الوثيقة في ذكرى مرور خمسة وعشرين عاماً على صدور وثيقة مجمع الفاتيكان الثاني والمعنونة : " زماننا هذا " حول علاقات الكنيسة مع الديانات الأخرى ، وهي توضح أهمية الحوار بين الديانات في هذه العلاقة القائمة على ازدواجية رهيبة بين القول والتنفيذ، فالحوار والتبشير يمثلان وجهي عملة واحدة هي رسالة الكنيسة التبشيرية، وهي وثيقة مقدمة من اللجنتين المسئولتين عن إعدادها كبرنامج ومنهج عمل للكنيسة العالمية ، بما في ذلك الكنائس المحلية ، وقد قام بالتوقيع عليها الكاردينال " أرنزي " المسئول عن الحوار مع المسلمين ، ومما ورد بهذه الوثيقة : 



§   إن سرعة وسائل الاتصال وتحرك الشعوب وتداخلها قد أوجد نوعاً من الوعي الجديد بالتعددية الدينية ، فالديانات الأخرى لم تعد تكتفي بالتواجد ببساطة ، أو ببقائها صامدة ، بل – في بعض الأحيان – تعرب عن صحوة جديدة ، فهي مازالت تلهم وتؤثر على حياة الملايين من أتباعها ، ففي الإطار الحالي للتعددية الدينية لم يعد من الممكن تناسي الدور المهم الذي تؤديه التقاليد الدينية . 



§   إن هذه الوثيقة مقدمة لأتباع الكاثوليكية ولبقية أتباع الكنائس الأخرى لتوحيد الجهود ، لذلك تنتهي المقدمة بتوضيح دلالة بعض العبارات الأساسية التي ترد طوال النص ، ومنها :



v  التبشير : عبارة لها أكثر من معنى ، ومنها توصيل النبأ السعيد إلى الإنسانية جمعاء ، وتغيير أعماق الإنسان بواسطتها ، وقيام الكنيسة بغرض الارتداد بواسطة الطاقة الإلهية للرسالة التي تبلغها للأفراد والجماعات ، والتبشير صراحة وبوضوح وبلا مُواربة بيسوع المسيح .



v    الحوار : تتسم هذه العبارة بأكثر من معنى أيضاً :



*أولاً : الاتصال المتبادل بغية تحقيق هدفٍ معين .



*ثانياً : اتخاذ موقف من الاحترام والصداقة الذي يجب أن يتسمبه كافة أنشطة إرسالية التبشير ؛ أي ما يسمى بروح الحوار .



 *ثالثاً : مجمل العلاقات الإيجابية والبناءة بين الأديان مع  جماعات العقائد المختلفة بغية المزيد من التعارف والإثراء مع الطاعة الكاملة للحقيقة واحترام حرية كل فرد .



v  البشارة : تعني توصيل الرسالة التبشيرية وسر الخلاص الذي حققه الله للجميع في يسوع  بقوة الروح القدس ، ويمكن القيام بذلك على الملأ ، ويمكن القيام بذلك سراً في صيغة حوارات خاصة . 



v   الارتداد : إن فكرة الارتداد تتضمن دائماً اتجاه الإنسان بالكامل إلى الله ومن ناحية ثانية تعني تغيير الانتماء الديني ، وخاصة الدخول في المسيحية .



v  أديان وتقاليد دينية : وتشتمل هذه العبارة على الديانات التي يروق لها الانتسلب إلىعقيدة إبراهيم ، وكذلك التقاليد الدينية الكبرى لآسيا وأفريقيا وبقية العالم . 



        وبخلاف هذه الإيضاحات الواردة في المقدمة فإننا نطالع في بقية الوثيقة على سبيل المثال:



§   إن الحوار مع الديانات الأخرى ليس نزوة من نزوات الكنيسة الحالية ، وإنما هي رسالة مُبلَّغة من الأب ليتم تطبيقها على كافة الأمم .



§   إن الله قد خلق كل الرجال والنساء على صورته ، وبذلك فإن مصير الجميع واحد، فلا يوجد سوى خطة خلاص واحدة متمركزة في يسوع المسيح الذي قد توحَّد بتجسده بكل إنسان بلا استثناء ، وأياً كانت عقيدته الدينية . 



§   الديانات الأخرى رغم ما بها من قيم إيجابية ، هي انعكاس لمحدودية الفكر الإنساني الذي يميل إلى اختيار الشر ، والتعامل مع الديانات الأخرى لا يعني أن يغمض المسيحي عينه على ما بها من تناقضات تفصل بينها وبين المسيحية ، وذلك يعني أن الدخول في حوار بفكرٍ مفتوح مع أعضاء الديانات الأخرى يجب على المسيحيين إقناعهم بصورة سليمة بالتأمل في فحوى ومتناقضات عقائدهم .



§        يتعين على المسيحيين أن يساعدوا مؤمني العقائد الأخرى على التطهر من تراثهم الديني التقبل عملية الارتداد .



§   إن أعضاء الديانات الأخرى مأمورون بالدخول في الكنيسة من أجل الخلاص ، لذلك فهو حوا ر من أجل الخلاص . 



§   الحوار يتم من أجل الخلاص ، يعني ارتداد الجميع إلى الرب ، وذلك هو ما يعطي قيمة ذاتية للحوا ر ، وأثناء عملية الارتداد هذه يتم القرار بالتخلي عن العقيدة الدينية السابقة والدخول في عقيدة جديدة .



§   أهم مجالات الحوا ر بين مجا ل الأديان هو مجال الثقافة ، لأن مفهومها أ وسع من مفهوم الدين الذي لا يمثل سوى بعداً تصاعدياً وا حداً ، أما الثقافة ، وخاصة العلمانية ، فيمكنها أن تقوم بدور نقدي با لنسبة لبعضالعناصر السلبيةفي ديانة أو أخرى .



§        رغم كل المصاعب والعقبات فإ ن التزام الكنيسة با لحوار ثابت ولا رجعة فيه .



§   إن تقديم الرسالة االتبشيرية ليست مساهمة اختيارية بالنسبة للكنيسة ، إنه الواجب الذي يقع عليها بأمر ا لرب يسوع حتى يمكن للبشر أن يؤمنوا ويُنْقذوا .نعم هذه الرسالة ضرورية ، إنها فريدة ولا يمكن استبدالها ، ولا تتحمل أية لامبالاة ،ولا أية تلفيقية ، ولا أية مواءمة ، إنها متعلقة بخلاص البشر .



        إن نصوص هذه الوثائق من الوضوح بحيث إنها ليست بحاجة إلى توضيح ، أو حصرلنقاطها الأساسية . فالموقف لم يعد يترك أي مجال للشك ، أو التخمين ، أو لافتراض أي بصيص من حسن النية ، فتنصير العالم بات أمراً يتم تنفيذه بالفعل منذ اتخاذ هذا القرار في المجمع الفاتيكاني المسكوني الثاني عام 1965م ، وعلى حد قول كافة الوثائق التي تتناول هذا الموضوع ؛ إن تنصير العالم هوقرار لا رجعة فيه، ويتم فعلاً  ، وباستخدام كافة الوسائل شريطة أن يتم تدريجياً وبعناية فائقة وصبر طويل دون أن ينكشف أمر من يقومون به .



        غير أن الأمر الافت للنظر هنا هو تغيير وسائل وأساليب التبشير من الناحية العملية ؛ أي أنها لم تعد تتم عن طريق فرق المبشرين والمستشرقين فحسب ، وإنما أصبحت تقع على عاتق كافة أتباع المسيحية ، أياً كانت انقساماتهم العقدية ، مع تغيير الأسلوب القائم على السب والتجريح والسخرية وتحريف معاني القرآن الكريم والسنة ؛حيث إنه أسلوب قد ثبتت عدم فعاليته على مر القرون ، فالإسلام –  ولله الحمد – ينتشر بثبات ورسوخ لنقائه وبساطة تعاليمه ، وبتغيير منهج التبشير أصبح الاعتماد على الدراسة والتحليل والبحث عن منافذ للتسلل من خلالها بالتدريج هو القانون الجديد ، إضافة إلى تفادي المناقشات الجادة المتعلقة بمناقشات العقيدة المسيحية الحالية من تثليث وتأليه للسيد المسيح وعبادة الصليب....إلخ والتلفع بمسوح الود والاحترام حتى تتم عملية الاغتيال .



        ومما تقدم نخرج بأن الحوار في مفهوم الكنيسة الفاتيكانية ليس إلا حرباً صليبية جديدة ؛ حرباً بالكلمات بدلاً من السلاح ، وهو ماكان قد أعلنه  بطرس  المبجل ، رئيس دير كلوني ، في مطلع القرن الثاني عشر ؛ إذ قال للمسلمين : " إنه لن يبدأ حرباً صليبية جديدة بالسلاح ، وإنما بالكلمات ؛ أي بالحوار . " ( 5 ) الأمر الذي يوضح أن لعبة الحوار الحالية التي تُدار على الصعيد العالمي هي جزء متواصل من مخطط قديم بدأه بطرس المبجل مع " مسلمي إسبانيا " وتمخض عن إبادتهم جميعاً , وإبعاد الإسلام عن إسبانيا ، على حد قول  جوليان رييس فى صفحة : 245 الذي يوضح بعد ذلك بمائة صفحة تقريباً " كيف أنه بازدهار الإمبريالية الأوروبية ، طوال القرن التاسع عشر ، قد بدأ احتلال مواقع استراتيجية تم انتزاعها من المسلمين ، ومنها مصر وإيران وأفغانستان والمشرق العربي وشمال افريقيا " صفحة : ( 356 ) فالا رتباط الحميم بين الا ستعمار والتبشير والحوار من القضايا التي لم تعد لحاجة إلى مزيد من الأدلة والبراهين . 



وإذا عدنا إلى مطلع هذا المقال ، وإلى قرارات ذلك المجمع الفاتيكاني ، الذي تم فيه تكريس وتدعيم مخطط الحوار والتنصير ، والذي لم يكن في واقع الأمر إلا الخطة التنفيذية لاستتاب العولمة وفرضها على العالم أجمع بحيث لا يكون هناك سوى نظام سياسي واقتصادي واحد بزعامة الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ، ونظام ديني بزعامة الكاثوليكية الفاتيكانية ، وربطنا كل ما يدور حالياً ، وكل ما بدأت حياكته منذ عام 1965م من اختلاق عبارات من قبيل "الإسلاميين " و" الإسلام السياسي " و " الإرهاب الإسلامي " وتعمد تشويه صورة الإسلام والمسلمين ، مستعينين بكل وسائل الإعلام من تعتيم وترويج وصولاً إلى سن قانون حماية الأقليات المسيحية في البلدان الإسلامية بعد أن حملَّهم المجمع المشاركة الإجبارية في عمليات التبشير ، ووضعهم بذلك أمام محنة الولاء ، ولمن يكون ؛ للتعصب الفاتيكاني ، أم للوطن الذي ويأويهم ويرعاهم ؟ إذا ما ربطنا بين كل هذه الخيوط وغيرها ، فلم نذكر إلا الشذرات ، وبين ما يدور من أحداث سياسية واقتصادية واجتماعية ، لأدركنا فداحة الموقف ، ولأدركنا ضرورة أن كل المسلمين بعامة ، وكل الذين يشتركون منهم في إجراءات الحوار حقيقة أبعاد تلك اللعبة بالنسبة للغرب والتعصب الفاتيكاني ؛ إذ إن ذلك المخطط " لا رجعة فيه " كما أكده البابا  يوحنا بولس الثاني  في أكثر من موقع , وأكثر من وثيقة .







كشف المراجع 



  1- P .Marella , Cardinal " Orientations pour un dialogue entre Chrétiens et musulmans "  éd . Ancona , Roma , 1991 .



2-  يوحنا بولس الثاني : " المصالحة والتوبة قي رسالة الكنيسة اليوم . " منشورات اللجنة الأسقفية لوسائل الإعلام ، الفاتيكان ، 1984م .



3- John Paul ІІ : " Redemptoris Missio " Libreria editrice Vaticana , 1991           



4- F. Arinze , Cardinal : " Dialogue et Annonce . " ******** du Conseil Pontifical Pour le Dialogue interreligieux et de La Congrégation pour L’Evangé-  lisation des peuples , 1991 .



5- Julien Ries : " Les Chrétiens parmis les religions ." Desclée , Paris , 1987 .

----------


## ابو القعقاع

جزاك الله خيرا ياحسني ونفع بعلمك فقد وفقت في الوقوف مع أهم عناصر المقال وأحسنت الرد فالله درك وعلى الله أجرك .

----------


## ابو عمر السلفي

بارك الله فيك يا عبد الله الحسني 
اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## عبدالله العلي

سدد الله الجميع ، ورزقنا وإياهم الصواب في القول والعمل .

----------


## البتيري

بسم الله
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
لقد تفاجأت تماما حينما رأيت مجموعة من المشايخ يجالسون اليهود والنصارى في المؤتمر الحواري للاديان المنعقد في مدريد.
اسئلة كثيرة تطرح حول هذا المؤتمر، ما الغاية منه؟
ولماذا قيل انه خاص بالاديان السماوية ثم ما لبثنا ان رأينا الوثنيين والهندوس والبوذيين والكونفوشيسيون معهم في هذا المؤتمر؟

ويقولون ان هدفه ايجاد نقاط اتصال بين الاديان للتحاور.
ولما سمعنا تصريحات المشاركين من غير المسلمين، وجدنا ان معظم كلامهم يدور حول:
- ان الاسلام ليس دين ارهاب.
-يمكن التعايش مع المسلمين...
الخ من هذه العبارات التي تؤلم القلب،

مما يبين حقيقة المؤتمر وكيف غرر بمن ذهبوا الى هناك من المسلمين.
وغفر الله لمن قال في المؤتمر:



> جميع الحاضرين يشتركون بالإيمان "برب واحد،


وهل يؤمن النصارى برب واحد؟



> ادعو اللمشاركين في الحوار إلى التوجه للقواسم المشتركة لإنجاح هذا اللقاء التاريخي، وهي الإيمان العميق بالله


وهل عند البوذيين ايمان عميق بالله؟
نسال الله الهداية

----------


## شرياس

*لا يوجد دين سماوي غير الإسلام فعبارة " الأديان السماوية " عبارة باطلة فالنصرانية واليهودية دين أرضي من عند البشر , أما ما يردده السذج والجهلة فهذا بسبب الجهل والتأثر بالأفكار الهدّامة ,  وأما من يزعم أن اليهود و النصارى وباقي المشركين " يدعون رب واحد " - أي أنهم لا يشركون بالله شيئاً - فهذا كافر لتكذيبه صريح القرآن وصحيح وصريح السنة وما أجمعت عليه الأمة إجماعاً قطعياً معلوماً من الدين بالضرورة .*

----------


## شذى الجنوب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
الحقيقة أني قد استصبت في بعض من نحسبهم على خير -وهم كذلك- فمحاولة تلميعهم لمقال عوني الشريف، والدفاع عنه إما لجهلهم بحقيقة ما يدعو إليه الشريف وغيره، أو أنهم يعرفون الحقيقة لكنهم يؤثرون الذب عنه وعن مقاله على حساب نصرة المنهج السلفي الواضح الذي لا لبس فيه ، ليتنا ندع التعصب للشخوص ونجعل غايتنا نصرة ديننا والذب عنه، 
ولله در الأخ الكريم عبدالله الحسني فقد أتى برد وافي ومسكت، وشكر الله للشيخ محمد القصاص والشيخ سليمان الخراشي والأخ أبو عمر السلفي ما بذلوه ونقلوه من كلام الأئمة مما لا يسع القارئ طالب الحق إلا أن يحمد الله على وجود أمثالهم ممن يضعون النقاط على الحروف، ويجلون الحقائق،
ومن المؤسف حقا أن نجد دعاة وطلاب علم يرددون مصطلحات التنويريين دعاة العصرنة والتمييع كنظرة المؤمرة والحوار مع الآخر وتحسين صورة الإسلام إلى آخر سلسلة مصطلحات القوم التي لا يراد بها سوى هدم الدين وتفكيك عراه وتبديله بما يناسب واقعهم .

----------


## صالح عبدربه

عل كل مؤتمر الحوار دعوة صريحة لالغاء الجهاد....
الغاء النفرة من اليهود والنصارى حتى عباد البقر...
الغاء مسلمة ان الاسلام ناسخ للديانات السابقة وكفى بواحدة منهن للحكم على من حضر بالردة ولكن بعد ان تقام الحجة.

----------


## عبدالله العلي

> عل كل مؤتمر الحوار دعوة صريحة لالغاء الجهاد....
> الغاء النفرة من اليهود والنصارى حتى عباد البقر...
> الغاء مسلمة ان الاسلام ناسخ للديانات السابقة وكفى بواحدة منهن للحكم على من حضر بالردة ولكن بعد ان تقام الحجة.


اتق الله ياشيخ 
ماهذا ؟

----------


## صالح عبدربه

هذا الحق الذي سوف نسأل عنه يوم القيامة وسنحاسب عليه...
ان كان لديك رد علمي فاذكره حتى تبين لنا وجه الخطأ اما المجاملة فسوف تحاسب عليها ووالله اني لارى ان الله قد اخذ كبار العلماء كابن عثيمين وغيره رحمة بهم مما نرى ونسمع فان السكوت شر والمجاملة شر اكبر وما نملك الا ان نقول الحق فلعل ذلك يعذرنا امام الله رب العالمين....

----------


## البحث العلمي

> عل كل مؤتمر الحوار دعوة صريحة لالغاء الجهاد....
> الغاء النفرة من اليهود والنصارى حتى عباد البقر...
> الغاء مسلمة ان الاسلام ناسخ للديانات السابقة وكفى بواحدة منهن للحكم على من حضر بالردة ولكن بعد ان تقام الحجة.


بارك الله فيكم 
وعجبا كأننا في حالة سلم مع اليهود و الصليب حتى يقال حوار
فاصدع بما تؤمر و اعرض عن المشركين 
تا الله هل صدع هؤلاء الجهلة بما انزل في كتاب الله ام هذا اشبه بتقية الشيعة ام انه انكار لما في كتاب الله و سنة نبيه في قتال الناس حتى يشهدوا ان لا اله الا الله و يؤتوا حقها ؟
وقد رأينا في أيامنا هذه عوام الناس يجهلون احاديث القتال و يقولون لم نسمع بها ابدا 
فأين كثرة الدعاة الى الله و الفضائيات و الاشرطة ووو
سمع الناس عن الغيبة و عن الصلاة عن الحج و الصيام و لم يفهموا اصل الدين و لا يعرفون الولاء و البراء يتحدثون عن التعايش السلمي و ينكرون احاديث الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم عن قتال الكفار وغزوهم حتى يكون الدين كله لله 
فأنا لمن لم يدعو قومه الى الحق أن يدعو غيرهم ؟
أنا له  ذلك ؟

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

بارك الله في الشيخ المحدث حاتم العوني ونفع الله بعلمه .

----------


## أبو حاتم الرازي

> عل كل مؤتمر الحوار دعوة صريحة لالغاء الجهاد....
> الغاء النفرة من اليهود والنصارى حتى عباد البقر...
> الغاء مسلمة ان الاسلام ناسخ للديانات السابقة وكفى بواحدة منهن للحكم على من حضر بالردة ولكن بعد ان تقام الحجة.


الأخ صالح أرى في ردك غيرة على الإسلام نحسبك كذلك ولانزكي على الله أحد ومع هذه الغيرة أرى عجلة في الحكم على من حضر المؤتمر ... وعندي مجموعة أسئلة ليتسع صدرك أخي الحبيب لأخيك المحب ..
1/ هل تابعت المؤتمر فأحطت بجدول أعماله وأطلعت على ما قيل فيه ؟
2/ هل تلك المحاور التي على أساسها تم إقامة هذه المؤتمر كلها أمور داخلة في الردة والموافقه عليها ردة ؟
3/ إن لم تكن كل تلك المحاور مخرجة لمن ارتضاها من الإسلام هل وافق من حضر على المنهي عنه شرعاً ؟
4/ هل تظن أن هناك فرق بين مؤتمر الحوار ومؤتمر التقارب (لأني رأيت البعض ينزل فتاوى الأخير على الأول !)

أخي الحبيب المسلم لا يرتضي أن يسوى بين دين الله الحق والدين الباطل بل و لا بد له أن يبرئ إلى الله عز وجل من الكفر وأهله وهذا معروف في عقيدة الولاء والبراء لكن هل هذا المؤتمر ينقض هذا الأمر وأنه لا براء من المشركين !

نسأل الله العفو والعافية وأن يوفقنا وإياك

----------


## صالح عبدربه

> 1/ 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				هل تابعت المؤتمر فأحطت بجدول أعماله وأطلعت على ما قيل فيه ؟
> 			
> 		
> 
> ...


اخي الفاضل :
 انا لست من دعاة التكفير ولا من دعاة التفجير وان كنت ارى انهم اولى بالحوار من اليهود والنصارى وعباد البقر واصحاب الفلسفات المعتبرة- وضع خطا تحت المعتبرة-!!
لذلك لم احكم على من حضر المؤتمر ومثله من اقر به ولم يحضر بالردة الا بعد ان تقام الحجة التي يستلزمها  هذا الحوار الجائر وهي مسلمات تعلمناها منذ الصغر اثبتها الله سبحانه وتعالى في كتابه الكريم واخرها سورة التوبة  وهي اخر ما انزل من القران الكريم  واوضحتها سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وسار عليها الصحابة والتابعين وتابعيهم  وسقط في سبيلها الشهداء في كل بقاع الارض ومنها تلك الارض المسلمة المغتصبة التي عقد عليها المؤتمر!!!.
لقد مر المسلمون على مدى القرون السابقة بفترات ضعف لكنها لم تنسهم ان الحوار بين المسلمين وغيرهم ينبثق من امور ثلاثة لاسواها:
-	اما ان يدخلوا في الاسلام
-	او يعطوا الجزية وهم صاغرون
-	او القتال 
ولن تتغير هذه القاعدة مهما اصاب المسلمين من ضعف وعجز وخذلان وما سمعنا انهم هرعوا الى اليهود والنصارى ليحاوروهم على كيفية اصلاح الاسرة ومكافحة الامور المضرة بالبيئة وووو..
ونسينا ان منهجنا الذي نعتمده اصلا نحن السلفيين هو التوحيد لا التثليث ولا الفلسفات الملحدة 
واني والله لااعجب كيف تمر علينا الفتن الواحدة اكبر من سابقتها ونحن نلتمس الاعذار ونبرر وما يدرينا لعل حكام المسلمين معذورون اذهم يرون اكابر العلماء يلتزمون الصمت هذا اذا لم لعلنوها بصراحة تحت مبرر المصالح والتي اضاعت علينا شطر ديننا...
اما كان لعلماءنا الافاضل عبرة في غلام الملك اذا كان في استشهاده دعوة لاسلام امه؟!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* قال الإمام ابن القيِّم رحمه الله في زاد المعاد (3/303) عند ذكر فوائد قصَّّة صلح الحديبية:
((ومنها أنَّ المشركين، وأهل البدع، والفجور، والبغاة، والظلمة، إذا طلبوا أمرًا يعظِّمون فيه حُرْمَةً من حرمات الله تعالى أُجِيْبُوا إليه، وأُعْطُوه، وأُعِيْنُوا عليه، وإنْ مَنَعُوا غيره؛ فيُعَاونون على ما فيه تعظيم حرمات الله تعالى، لا على كُفْرِهم وبَغْيِهِم، ويُمْنَعون ممَّا سوى ذلك.
فكل من التمس المعاونة على محبوب لله تعالى مُرْضٍ له أُجِيْب إلى ذلك كائنًا من كان؛ ما لم يتَّرتب على إعانته على ذلك المحبوب مبغوضٌ للهِ أعظم منه.
وهذا من أدقِّ المواضع وأصعبها وأشقِّها على النفوس.
ولذلك ضاق عنه من الصحابة من ضاق، وقال عمر ما قال، حتى عمل له أعمالًا بعده، والصِّدِّيق تلقَّاه بالرِّضى والتَّسليم حتى كان قلبه فيه على قلب رسول الله ، وأجاب عمر عمَّا سأل عنه من ذلك بعين جواب رسول الله ، وذلك يدلُّ على أنَّ الصِّديق ررر أفضل الصَّحابة وأكملهم وأعرفهم بالله تعالى ورسوله ، وأعلمهم بدينه، وأقومهم بمحابِّه، وأشدِّهم موافقةً له، ولذلك لم يسأل عمر عمَّا عرض له إلَّا رسول الله ، وصديقه خاصَّةً دون سائر أصحابه)).*

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

سلمت يمينك..

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ويمينك، وبارك الله فيك..

----------


## عبدالله العلي

شكر الله لك ياشيخ عدنان
وحفظ الشيخ حاتم ووفقه لكل خير

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  آمين، وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرًا

----------


## شذى الجنوب

> * قال الإمام ابن القيِّم رحمه الله في زاد المعاد (3/303) عند ذكر فوائد قصَّّة صلح الحديبية:
> ((ومنها أنَّ المشركين، وأهل البدع، والفجور، والبغاة، والظلمة، إذا طلبوا أمرًا يعظِّمون فيه حُرْمَةً من حرمات الله تعالى أُجِيْبُوا إليه، وأُعْطُوه، وأُعِيْنُوا عليه، وإنْ مَنَعُوا غيره؛ فيُعَاونون على ما فيه تعظيم حرمات الله تعالى، لا على كُفْرِهم وبَغْيِهِم، ويُمْنَعون ممَّا سوى ذلك.فكل من التمس المعاونة على محبوب لله تعالى مُرْضٍ له أُجِيْب إلى ذلك كائنًا من كان؛ ما لم يتَّرتب على إعانته على ذلك المحبوب مبغوضٌ للهِ أعظم منه.
> وهذا من أدقِّ المواضع وأصعبها وأشقِّها على النفوس.
> ولذلك ضاق عنه من الصحابة من ضاق، وقال عمر ما قال، حتى عمل له أعمالًا بعده، والصِّدِّيق تلقَّاه بالرِّضى والتَّسليم حتى كان قلبه فيه على قلب رسول الله ، وأجاب عمر عمَّا سأل عنه من ذلك بعين جواب رسول الله ، وذلك يدلُّ على أنَّ الصِّديق ررر أفضل الصَّحابة وأكملهم وأعرفهم بالله تعالى ورسوله ، وأعلمهم بدينه، وأقومهم بمحابِّه، وأشدِّهم موافقةً له، ولذلك لم يسأل عمر عمَّا عرض له إلَّا رسول الله ، وصديقه خاصَّةً دون سائر أصحابه)).*


شيخنا الفاضل..هل يمكن ذكر بعض ما تعظم به حرمات الله من بنود الحوار الآن؟
لأننا بصراحة لم نر شيئا يبعث على التفاؤل، فالدنية والذلة في هذا الحوار ملازمة للطرف المسلم، كما أن عبارات رددت فيه تصحح وتوافق على أديان الكتابيين وحتى الوثنيين، فأين تعظيم حرمات الله، والشرك يقرر كعقيدة ودين محترم؟

----------


## ابن الرومية

> صلح الحديبية


.............



> لأننا بصراحة لم نر شيئا يبعث على التفاؤل، فالدنية والذلة في هذا الحوار ملازمة للطرف المسلم،

----------


## شذى الجنوب

> .............


صيد في الماء الصافي..هداك الله..
قصدي معلوم للشيخ عدنان وهو المعني بكلامي لا أنت!
وكي لا يظن بي ظان خلاف ما اردتُ فقصدي حوار الوقت الراهن لا حوار النبوة المعصوم.
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل..

أنتظر إجابة شيخنا الكريم عدنان بخاري.

----------


## ابن الرومية

جميل هذا التعبير ...و لكني ما قصدت ما قلت...انما قصدت وجه المشابهة من ايردا مثال صلح الحديبية من أن كثيرا من المسلمين ظنوا ان مثل هذا الصلح هزيمة لهم و كانوا يرون فيه الدنية كما قالوا آنذاك مستنكرين علام نعطي الدنية في ديننا؟؟؟...و الأمر يقول لهم ان جنح الآخر للسلم فاجنح له و توكل على الله و ان أحسست أن نيتهم ليست السلم...فهذا ما قصدت و لم أقصد سحب كلامك على حوار أهل الحديبية ..و انما فقط التنبيه على موضع التشابه...فعذرا ان أسأت التعبير

----------


## علي التمني

بسم الله

أختنا الفاضلة شذى الجنوب

وفقك الله وسددك ونريد إجابات عن أسئلتك ، ، فقد أجدت ووفقت وفقك الله وكل مسلم للحق

ولي إضافة صغيرة لكنها مهمة:

كثيرا ما نسمع في هذه الآونة بنظرية المقاصد ، ومعلوم أن من قعدها بصورة واضحة هو الفقيه الأندسي الإمام الشاطبي رحمه الله ، ولكن الإمام الشاطبي حين قعد هذه النظرية كان فقيها عالما حريصا على شرع الله ، ولذا وحين قعد نظريته هذه كان يقصد بها التمكين للدين ونصرة الملة ، ولا تتحدد نصرة الدين بساحات الوغى فقط ، بل الحفاظ على العقل المسلم معتزا بدينه مؤمنا بعصمته وكماله هو بدية النصر وأسه وأساسه ، وأساس العلو ، ولذا فقد غاظ الكفار أجميعن والمنافقين أجميعن قول الله تعالى ( إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون ) ، فحفظ الدين من انتحال المبطلين وغلو الجاهلين هو الأساس وهو التمكين في الأرض لدين الله ولأوليايه ، ولو نظر الشاطبي في حال كل من يلغون في هذا الأمر بدون علم - حتى لقد سمعنا ممثلين ومغنين أجلكم الله يتحدثون عن مقاصد الشريعة - لكان أول من يبن جهلهم ويظهر فساد منهجهم  ، لأن مقاصد الشريعة من الشريعة ذاتها بل هي الشريعة ، فمن مقاصد الشريعة بل في مقدمتها حفظ الدين ، فهل في حوار الأديان الباطل ما يحفظ الدين ؟؟ بل لم نر الهجوم على دين الله وظهور المقالات التي تشكك فيه وفي علمائه إلا في زمن حوار الأديان الخبيث الباطل .

اللهم هداك والثبات على دينك أسألك .

في 16/12/1429

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. حيا الله الإخوة الكرام وبارك الله فيكِ أختنا شذى الجنوب
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  رأيت سؤالك والمشاركات الأخرى وقد ألمَّت بي أمور صرفتني عن الكتابة والتَّحرير، وأسأل الله أن ييسِّر ذلك غدًا إن شاء الله.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والخطب سهلٌ إن شاء الله.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقبل الإجابة عن سؤال الأخت الكريمة هل عند أحدٍ من الإخوة أي ملاحظة على كلام ابن القيِّم الذي نقلته ههنا قبل 10 مشاركات؟ من كان عنده شيءٌ فلْنتحاور بشأنه..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لأنَّ نقلي لقوله أسبق من سؤال أختنا الفاضلة..
فإن لم تكن هناك أي ملاحظات على كلام الإمام نقبل على الجواب إن شاء الله.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أنتظر آراء الإخوة والأخوات -بارك الله فيهم- في كلام الإمام ابن القيِّم رحمه الله المنقول فوق..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والمطلوب: أيوافقونه أم يخالفونه؟ أم عليهم تحفُّظات عليه في بعض الجوانب؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لأنِّي أرى كلام الشيخ حاتم وفَّقه الله مطابقًا لكلام ابن القيِّم ومؤدِّيًا إليه..

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

*وللتنظيم:
معارضة كلام ابن القيم لا تكون إلا على أحد وجهين:
الأول: أن يرى المُعارض أن كلام ابن القيم خطأ.
الثاني: أن يرى المُعارض أن كلام ابن القيم صحيح لكن تحقيق المناط لا يقبل إدخال حوار الأديان تحته= كأن يرى المُعارض أن ليس في حوار الأديان ما أشار إلى مصلحته ابن القيم..*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أنت تلقِّن الإخوة نصف الجواب يا أبا فهر، أو تستبق الأحداث. (ابتسامة)

----------


## نضال مشهود

> *وللتنظيم:
> معارضة كلام ابن القيم لا تكون إلا على أحد وجهين:
> الأول: أن يرى المُعارض أن كلام ابن القيم خطأ.
> الثاني: أن يرى المُعارض أن كلام ابن القيم صحيح لكن تحقيق المناط لا يقبل إدخال حوار الأديان تحته= كأن يرى المُعارض أن ليس في حوار الأديان ما أشار إلى مصلحته ابن القيم..*


شيخنا ،
الوجه الثاني مما ذكرتم ليس معارضة لكلام ابن القيم ، بل لمن صرفه في غير وجهه .

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

صدقت..ويمكن أن أكون ردت بكلام ابن القيم= الاستدلال به (بس ده مش مجاز خلي بالك)

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

شيخنا عدنان..أنا بس أردت توفير عشر مشاركات أخرىلربما أتحفنا بها الإخوة  قبل الوصول لهذه النقطة..

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  جزاكم الله خيرًا.. والاختصار فنٌّ.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولكلام الأوائل ثقلًا في النفوس ومهابة وتعظيمًا، رحمهم الله وألحقنا بركابهم.

----------


## أبو الفداء

الحمد لله وحده
قد أمضيت لتوي ساعتين كاملتين في قراءة هذا الموضوع من أوله في صفحتيه الطويلتين هاتين .. بداية من مقال الشيخ حاتم عفا الله عنه، ولن أعقب عليه - وان كان هو أصل الموضوع هنا - فلو قلت أن لي على كلامه مآخذ، لقيل لي لا نقبل منك الاجمال والمقام لا يحتمل وعليك التفصيل و.. وليس هذا ما أريد الخوض فيه.. فان لي على الذين تفضلوا بالرد عليه مآخذ أيضا .. فكما أن في استدلال الشيخ حاتم - مثلا - بصلح الحديبية نظرا - لأنه يا أبا فهر لا يرمي الى الاستدلال به على مجرد جواز المحاورة بيننا وبين الكفار في غير مقصد الدعوة من حيث الأصل، وانما يريد به الوصول الى قياس مشروعية هذا الصنف من المؤتمرات تحديدا عليه - فان في كلام الرادين عليه خروجا كثيرا عن محل النزاع، وكلاما عن موقف المسلمين من أهل الباطل والبدعة الساعين لنشرها بينهم - كما في المقال الطويل الطيب لأخينا الحسني -، مع أننا لا نرى - الى الآن - على أرض المملكة الا حرصا على منع تلك المصائب التي يسعى القوم سعيا حثيثا في نشرها في تلكم الأرض المطهرة، حفظها الله وصانها.. فهل خرج المؤتمر بنتيجة هذا هو مؤداها؟ أكثر ما رأيت الى الآن: انكار واستقباح من الاخوة قائم على ما تأسس عندهم من الظن المسبق في نتائج معينة على أنها غاية الأمر ومنتهاه ومآله الذي هو واقع واقع لا محالة ان عاجلا أو آجلا .. فهلا أثارة من دليل يا اخوان بارك الله فيكم؟ فهذا الظن نفسه عندكم هو ما نريد بيان مصادره .. فبالله ما الذي جرى في المؤتمر بالضبط وما الذي توصلوا اليه؟؟؟ 
رأيت أحد الأفاضل يقرر بأن كلمة الافتتاح كان فيها كفر، وأن البنود التي وقع عليها الناس هناك كان فيها كفر، ويصل الى وجوب اقامة الحجة على المشاركين واستتابتهم .. وأنا ما سمعت البيان ولا قرأت البنود، ولكني أعجب حقيقة - ولي الحق في ذلك ما دام الأمر قد وصل الى هذا - من حوار جاوزت التعقيبات الطويلة فيه الثمانين تعقيبا في صفحتين طويلتين، ولما يأت أحد الاخوة فيه بعد ببيان مفصل لما جرى في المؤتمر نفسه - الذي هو محل النزاع أصلا - وما اتفق عليه الحضور وما وقع في الافتتاحية والختام وما الى ذلك! مع أن هذا هو الحد الأدنى الذي به نحقق تصورا مستقيما يعيننا على الوصول الى الحكم عليه!! 

هذا وأنا أرى حقيقة أن مجرد تسمية المؤتمر بحوار الأديان - هكذا - وان كان حقيقة ما دار فيه كلام في السياسة لا في الدين كما تفضل بعض الاخوة، وتحوله الى سنة ثابتة هذا فيه تلبيس وخطر عظيم ينبغي أن ينبه اليه القائمون على ذلك الأمر!! فقد أشرت من قبل في مشاركة لي في موضوع آخر لا أدري أين ذهب، الى أن مجرد استقرار هذا الأمر كسنة جديدة - وأرجو تأمل هذا المأخذ جيدا قبل التعقيب عليه - تدخل الى تلك الأرض الطيبة التي كانت في عافية من أهداف القوم الداعين اليه - والتي يجب ألا يخفى علينا أنها ليست سياسية وحسب - ليتكرر كل سنة، هذا في حد ذاته ضرر بالغ، وخرق عظيم لحصن الدين في تلك المملكة، ولا يجب التهاون فيه! هذا بغض النظر عن وجود بعض المصالح الشرعية التي تحققت للمسلمين من هذا المؤتمر .. فمجرد كون تلك المصالح مما يمكن تحصيله من غير ذلك المؤتمر هذا ان تقرر فانه يكفي كحجة في ابطال مشروعيته من حيث كونه ذريعة شديدة الخطورة لقوم نعلم جيدا مراميهم والى أي غاية يطمحون! كل هذا على فرض خلوه في نفسه من المخالفات الشرعية.. فكيف لو؟
أنا أتكلم في الفضاء، ولا زلت في الفضاء، فيا ليت أي أخ فاضل عليم يوافينا هنا بما جرى فيه بتفصيل لنرى تلك المكاسب والمصالح وأدلتها تحقيقا، ونرى فيما اذا كان تحصيلها ممكنا من غير ذلك المؤتمر الذي من الواضح أن وراءه عند الكفار أهدافا تنصيرية وعلمانية بعيدة المرمى لا يسوغ الغفلة عنها!! لأني والله حزنت على وقت طويل أمضيته في قراءة كلام على ما فيه من الفوائد الطيبة الا أنه لا يشفي غليل أحد من الاخوة هنا ولا يوصل الى تصور صحيح ولا الى قريب منه، والله المستعان!!

معذرة يا شيخ عدنان، قطعت عليك كلامك بمداخلتي هذه، ولكن اذا كان الفاضل أبو فهر أراد أن يوفر عشر مشاركات أخرى من الاخوة بمداخلة له، فلعل كلامي هذا أن يوفر ثمانين مشاركة أخرى، والله الموفق والهادي الى سواء السبيل..
(ولعلها - أي هذه المداخلة - أن تفتح الباب لثمانين مشاركة أخرى من اخوة فضلاء يقومون بتشريحها قطعة قطعة، بناءا على فهم بعضهم أني أنتصر للشيخ حاتم وفهم غيرهم أني أنتصر عليه، وأنا والله ما أنا الا عبد مسكين حائر أهلك عينيه في قراءة حوار طويييييل لم يزدد به الا حيرة فوق حيرة.. فرفقا باخوانكم يا كرام بارك الله فيكم، واستصحبوا حسن الظن بهم ولا تكثروا من توضيح الواضحات، فهي للأعين مهلكات وللوقت مضيعات، وحسبنا ما ينشأ بسببها من المشاحنات والمنازعات) ..
وليعلم الاخوة جميعا أن هذه مسألة من مسائل النوازل التي قد يسوغ الخلاف فيها، تقديرا للمصلحة والمفسدة، فلا داعي لتبادل المطاعن والملاعن، بارك الله فيكم جميعا وحفظ لكم عيونكم وأوقاتكم
وبس.   
----------------
(وفي اشارة عابرة أحيي الأخ الفاضل ابن الشاطئ الحقيقي لأنه في آخر مداخلاته كتب كلاما وان كنت لا أوافقه على بعض ما فيه، الا أنه كان أول من حاول رسم تصور للوضع السياسي لذلك المؤتمر ولحقيقة تأثيره، وهو أمر نحن في حاجة الى مزيد من التركيز عليه والبسط فيه حتى تتجلى الأمور وتتضح الصورة.. والله أعلى وأعلم)

----------


## عبد الله آل سيف

الشيخ الفاضل /عبد الله احمد الحسني 
جزاك الله خيرا.
ومن ثمرات حوار الأديان ما حصل مؤخرا في قطر من بناء أول كنيسة فيها ،وأكبرها في الشرق الاوسط والثانية بالطريق وقد وضع لها حجر الأساس.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ساعتين كثير يا شيخ.. (ابتسامة) 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والمنتدى إنَّما هدفه الحوار والفهم وتلاقح الفكر، لا لقهر الناس بالرأي الأوحد، وكأنَّه منزَّلٌ من السَّماء.. لذا لم يغلق هذا الموضوع ومازال بابه مشرعًا للنقاش..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأنا لم أدَّعِ ولم أقل ولم أصرِّح أنِّي أوافق على كلِّ ما قيل ههنا. أردُّتُ تسجيل هذه الملاحظة فقط..

----------


## أبو الفداء

"والمنتدى إنَّما هدفه الحوار والفهم وتلاقح الفكر، لا لقهر الناس بالرأي الأوحد، وكأنَّه منزَّلٌ من السَّماء.. لذا لم يغلق هذا الموضوع ومازال بابه مشرعًا للنقاش.."

مهلا يا شيخنا بارك الله فيكم، لا أذكر أني رقمت شيئا يفهم منه رغبتي في قهر الناس بأي رأي من الرأيين، ولا أني أدعو لغلق الموضوع، فمن أين جاءت هذه؟   (ابتسامة) 
انما تعجبت من طول المشاركات وكثرتها المذهلة دون جمع واف للمادة التي بها يتحرر محل النزاع.. فقد تصورت أن ثمانين مشاركة في صفحتين طويلتين لابد وأن يخرج المرء منهما ولو بتصور لحقيقة ما جرى في المؤتمر نفسه على الأقل .. فلما لم أجد ذلك، أردت استدراك الأمر.. هذا كل ما هنالك .. 


"وأنا لم أدَّعِ ولم أقل ولم أصرِّح أنِّي أوافق على كلِّ ما قيل ههنا. أردُّتُ تسجيل هذه الملاحظة فقط.."

وأنا لم أدع ولم أقل ولم أصرح بأني أنسبكم الى الموافقة على كل ما قيل هنا .. (ابتسامة)

ومع أن كلمة "ساعتين" ربما كان فيها شيء من المبالغة، الا أنني أتوقع أن يأتي اخوة بعد يومين أو ثلاثة الى هذا المكان ليمضوا ربما ثلاث ساعات في قراءة الألف مشاركة التي ستكون قد سُطرت حينها ..  
(مبالغة أخرى أوسع قليلا)
(ابتسامة)
أسأل الله أن يتحرر النزاع هنا قبل بلوغ هذا العدد .. 
ولعل من أسباب التشعب الواسع والطول الكبير في الموضوع أنه مشتت بين وجهتين: وجهة الكلام في الشيخ حاتم ومقاله، ما بين مؤيد ومعارض، ووجهة الكلام في حوار الأديان والمؤتمر المذكور وما كان فيه .. فلو أننا وجهنا الكلام في واحد من الوجهتين دون الأخرى - وأرجو أن تكون وجهة الكلام في المؤتمر - لكان أحسن تحريرا وأقرب الى نيل المقصود، والله أعلم.
والله الهادي الى سواء السبيل.

----------


## شذى الجنوب

> *وللتنظيم:
> معارضة كلام ابن القيم لا تكون إلا على أحد وجهين:
> الأول: أن يرى المُعارض أن كلام ابن القيم خطأ.
> الثاني: أن يرى المُعارض أن كلام ابن القيم صحيح لكن تحقيق المناط لا يقبل إدخال حوار الأديان تحته= كأن يرى المُعارض أن ليس في حوار الأديان ما أشار إلى مصلحته ابن القيم..*


أين المعارضة لكلام ابن القيم يا أخي الكريم؟ 
كلام ابن القيم واضح وبناءً على استنباط دقيق من صلح الحديبية وما تخللها من أحداث واعتراضات من بعض الصحابة بدافع الحمية والغيرة للدين، وليس اجتهادا محضا، لكن السؤال هل المتحاورين معنا من ملل الكفر المختلفة يطلبون أمرا يعظمون به حرمات الله لنجيبهم إليه ونعاونهم عليه؟
ما المعطيات التي عرضت في المؤتمر ؟ وما التوصيات التي خرجنا بها؟ وهل هي مما تُعظم به حرمات الله تعالى، وتطلب بها مراضيه ومحبوباته؟ كل ما سمعناه تكرار أن الإسلام دين سماحة ولا علاقة له بالارهاب!! وماذا بعد؟ 
ثم لا بد من ملحظ مهم جدا فمن يمارس الإرهاب في المسلمين أفرادا، وطرف الحوار الآخر يمارسه كدولة وبشكل رسمي وتحت شعار الحرية والعدالة!!

----------


## خلوصي

> والمنتدى إنَّما هدفه الحوار والفهم وتلاقح الفكر، لا لقهر الناس بالرأي الأوحد، وكأنَّه منزَّلٌ من السَّماء.. لذا لم يغلق هذا الموضوع ومازال بابه مشرعًا للنقاش..
>  وأنا لم أدَّعِ ولم أقل ولم أصرِّح أنِّي أوافق على كلِّ ما قيل ههنا. أردُّتُ تسجيل هذه الملاحظة فقط..


جميل  :Smile:

----------


## خلوصي

> ما المعطيات التي عرضت في المؤتمر ؟ وما التوصيات التي خرجنا بها؟ وهل هي مما تُعظم به حرمات الله تعالى، وتطلب بها مراضيه ومحبوباته؟ كل ما سمعناه تكرار أن الإسلام دين سماحة ولا علاقة له بالارهاب!! وماذا بعد؟ 
> ثم لا بد من ملحظ مهم جدا فمن يمارس الإرهاب في المسلمين أفرادا، وطرف الحوار الآخر يمارسه كدولة وبشكل رسمي وتحت شعار الحرية والعدالة!!


أعظم الفوائد من أي تواصل مع الغرب - مع استصحاب العزة طبعاً - أن لا نتركه فريسة الإعلام الصهيوني و الصليبي ...
و هذا من جهتين :
1- جهة حقنا في أن لا يفهمنا أحد خطأً ..
2- جهة حقوق تلك الشعوب المخدوعة علينا في تبصيرهم ..

مقولة للعلامة المستبصر أستاذي سلمان العودة :
" ثمة من يريد أن يجرّنا إلى الصراع "
فلنتنبّه !؟

----------


## أبو الفداء

" ثمة من يريد أن يجرّنا إلى الصراع "
الصراع موجود وقديم قدم الملة نفسها، والقوم يحشدون له ويمكرون ويخططون عبر القرون، علم بذلك من علم وجهل به من جهل .. والله المستعان!
وليس هذا موضوعنا، ولا موضوعنا عموم الخروج لدعوة الكفار .. ولا تستوي سائر صور "التواصل مع الغرب" فيما لها وما عليها وما يتوقع منها من ثمار.. فأكرر رجائي للاخوة الأفاضل بأن يركزوا في "محل البحث"

----------


## ابن الرومية

يعلم الله كم ضحكت ....الحبيب أبا الفداء هذا دورك و الأيام دول... :Smile:

----------


## صهود

> أين المعارضة لكلام ابن القيم يا أخي الكريم؟ 
> كلام ابن القيم واضح وبناءً على استنباط دقيق من صلح الحديبية وما تخللها من أحداث واعتراضات من بعض الصحابة بدافع الحمية والغيرة للدين، وليس اجتهادا محضا، لكن السؤال هل المتحاورين معنا من ملل الكفر المختلفة يطلبون أمرا يعظمون به حرمات الله لنجيبهم إليه ونعاونهم عليه؟ما المعطيات التي عرضت في المؤتمر ؟ وما التوصيات التي خرجنا بها؟ وهل هي مما تُعظم به حرمات الله تعالى، وتطلب بها مراضيه ومحبوباته؟ كل ما سمعناه تكرار أن الإسلام دين سماحة ولا علاقة له بالارهاب!! وماذا بعد؟ 
> ثم لا بد من ملحظ مهم جدا فمن يمارس الإرهاب في المسلمين أفرادا، وطرف الحوار الآخر يمارسه كدولة وبشكل رسمي وتحت شعار الحرية والعدالة!!


هنا اللب وعليه ننتظر من المؤيدين الرد.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله في الإخوة جميعًا وأشغلني وإيَّاهم بما لا حسرة فيه يوم الدِّين، وسلَّمنا وإيَّاكم من الآفات والعوارض الصَّارفة عن الطَّاعة..

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد أعجبني كثيرًا الهدوء في غالب  الرُّدود السابقة، وخرجت منه بما سأعقِّب به:



> والمنتدى إنَّما هدفه الحوار والفهم وتلاقح الفكر، لا لقهر الناس بالرأي الأوحد، وكأنَّه منزَّلٌ من السَّماء.. لذا لم يغلق هذا الموضوع ومازال بابه مشرعًا للنقاش..
>  وأنا لم أدَّعِ ولم أقل ولم أصرِّح أنِّي أوافق على كلِّ ما قيل ههنا. أردُّتُ تسجيل هذه الملاحظة فقط..





> جميل


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  نعم، وردُّك أجمل (ابتسامة)؛ ولكن لو فُهِم كلامي على ما هو معلومٌ بداهةً بما قيَّدُّته سلفًا يا أخانا الحبيب.. فالحوار إنَّما يكون للفهم وتلاقح الفكر، ولكن ليس من العدل ولا الإنصاف ولا حسن الإشراف أن يترك المشرف حوارًا يستمرُّ من طرفٍ واحدٍ، بينما يشتغل الطرف الآخر بالتهرُّب، حينًا بحُجَّة أنَّه لم يفهم أحدٌ مراده، وحينًا بالخروج بما لا يليق علمًا أوأدبًا، أوإثارة حربٍ في أمرٍ قابل لوجهات النَّظر.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فإذا لم تكن هناك قدرةٌ على مسايرة الحوار أورغبة فيه وخرجت القضيَّة عن السَّيطرة بالتراشق والتشنُّج فيجب إغلاق الموضوع حينها.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأمَّا تعقيبك الآخر يا أخانا الكريم -خلوصي- في ذكرك بعض فوائد هذا الحوار فكلام سديدٌ رائعٌ.. 

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أخونا الكريم الفاضل أبوالفداء.. لم أقصدك بكلامي السَّابق، بل كان تنبيهًا لمن قد يحمِّلني ما لا أقول به.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الأخوان الكريمان .. شذى الجنوب، وأبوالفداء .. بارك الله فيهما
فهمت من تعقيبكما أنَّكما تريان أنَّ كلام الإمام ابن القيِّم رحمه الله مقبولٌ واستنباطه ذلك من صلح الحديبية صحيح، ولكنِّكما قد لا توافقان -أو بلفظ أدق:- لا تسلِّمان بدايةً كون هذا الحوار العصري يطابق ما ذكره ابن القيِّم. وهذا ما أُريد الوصول إليه، وهي ثمرةٌ كبرى بالنسبة لي.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فأصل الحوار جائزٌ، وقد يكون مستحبًّا بحسب حاله، لكن قد تختلف وجهات النَّظَر في تقييم طريقة من قام به، وما طرحه على طاولة الحوار، ثم موقفه منه. وبهذا (كلام ابن القيِّم وما تلاه من التعقيبات) ينهدم ويتبخَر كلُّ ما كان يردِّده بعض الإخوة -حماسةً وحميَّةً نرجوها أن تكون كذلك لا علمًا صحيحًا- من أنَّه:
1- لا حوار إلَّا للدَّعوة إلى الإسلام، أوالإنكار على الكفر والبدعة.
2- وأنَّه كيف يتمُّ حوار مع هؤلاء الظلمة، وهؤلاء الكفرة و... الخ.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهذا ممَّا لا ينبغي أن يتخالف فيه ههنا اثنان ولا ينتطح فيه فحلان.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فإن كان ما فهمته إلى هذا القدر صحيحًا، فهذا ما أريد الوصل إليه، وهو أنَّ الحوار لإيجاد مشتركات يمكن الاتِّفاق عليها، صيانة لبعض الحقوق لا بأس به.. كما عبَّر الإمام ابن القيِّم رحمه الله، وقبله ههنا الشيخ حاتم الشَّريف وفَّقه الله = وهو مع  المشركين، وأهل البدع، والفجور، والبغاة، والظلمة... الخ، ثمَّ نبحث تنزيل هذا الأمر على الواقع المنظور.. انتهبنا من هذه.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثمَّ الواقع المنظور من حوار الأديان ما دام أصله صحيحًا جائزًا، وليس بكفر ولا بدعةٍ ولا تميُّعٍ ولا انبطاح ولا تحلُّل من الولاء والبراء ولا ولا .... الخ = يمكن التناقش فيه، وقد يكون في *بعض* جمله أيضًا ما هو داخلٌ في وجهات النَّظَر الاجتهاديَّة، والتي للمصيب فيها أجران، وللمخطيء أجرٌ واحدٌ =إذا بذل الجهد واستفرغه ليصيب به أمرًا لا يحلُّ حرامًا ولا يحرِّم حلالًا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هذا ما أقدر على التَّعقيب به الآن.. وللحديث بقيَّة إن شاء الله تعالى.

----------


## أبو الفداء

عن نفسي، أوافقك تماما على هذا القدر الذي تفضلت به أخانا المفضال بارك الله فيك.. ولا مزيد عليه. 

ولكن يبقى تصور هذا الحوار محل البحث تحديدا، تصورا منضبطا شاملا لمجرياته وما وقع فيه، ومراميه ومآلاته وما يترتب عليه، مع مد أفق النظر في ذلك ليشمل ما يغلب على الظن أنه سيترتب على استقرار تلك المجالس كسنة ثابتة في البلاد في ضوء ما أظنه متفقا عليه من مرامي الطرف الكافر وغاياته ومنطلقاته من وراء أمثال هذه المؤتمرات - وهو أمر استقر العلم به من واقع تجارب بلاد كثيرة من بلدان الأمة، بالاضافة الى وثائق قد طالعها الكثيرون ممن لهم متابعة لهذه المؤتمرات ومشاركة فيها وقد مر عرض بعضها هنا .. 
فلعلنا لنضبط هذا النقاش وندلف به الى قلب الموضوع أن نبدأ بالآتي:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  جمع ما يمكن جمعه من وثائق لمجريات المؤتمر وما دار فيه من خطب ومناقشات وما وقعت عليه الأطراف المشاركة من اتفاقات ..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تقييم ذلك كله في ضوء العلم بأن هؤلاء القوم قطعا لم يأتوا الى ذلك المؤتمر بنية النظر في دين الاسلام لعلهم ان أعجبهم أن يدخلوا فيه! والظن في الذين قالوا بمشروعية ذلك المؤتمر ومثله من الفضلاء أنهم مدركون لهذا المعنى تماما.. فلا أظن أنه يسوغ افتراض أن هناك مصلحة "دعوية" متوقعة من هذه المجالس - على الأقل للمشاركين فيها - في ظل ما توافر لنا العلم به من نوايا القوم التنصيرية وأغراضهم والتي حملتهم أصلا على الخروج على العالم بهذا الذي أسموه بحوار الأديان! فهو وليدهم هم ونحن الذين قبلنا بالدخول فيه فعلينا أن نحقق تصورا كاملا شاملا لمراميهم من ورائه.. (وهنا مفسدة أخرى متوقعة في تصوري، يحين الكلام عليها بعد اتضاح الصورة) .. أما مسألة الاعلام الغربي واختراقنا له بمثل هذا فالقائمون عليه هم - بالجملة - القائمون على تلك المؤتمرات وتحركهم ذات الأهداف والغايات والمطامع والمصالح المادية، فعلينا أن نتفطن لذلك! وأن نعي أنهم ما جاءوا لتلك المجالس الا لأنهم يريدون تحقيق كسب معين، وان كان ذلك على المدى البعيد، فما هو ذاك الكسب وما طموحهم من ورائه؟ وان طلبنا منهم مطلبا فماذا يطلبون في مقابله؟ أسأل عن مراميهم لا للحكم على هذا الحوار الذي وقع تحديدا، وانما للنظر في مخاطر استقراره كسنة ثابتة.. وهذا ما ستظهره لنا الوثائق والاتفاقات التفصيلية التي تم التوقيع عليها من كلا الجانبين، مع القياس على تجارب البلاد الأخرى التي جرت فيها أمثال تلك المجالس..  

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  جمع المواد التي تعين على تصور السياق السياسي والسلطات التي يتوجه منتوج ذلك المجلس اليها بالخطاب والتأثير والتحريك، وتقييم الأثر الفعلي المتوقع من ذلك على المدى القريب والبعيد كذلك، ودراسة ما اذا كانت هناك بدائل سياسية لها القدرة على احداث هذا الأثر لتحقيق تلك المطالب لنا أم لا .. وذلك لجمع كل ما يمكن وصفه بأنه مصلحة متوقعة من ذلك المؤتمر، وتقييم امكان استبدال أي وسائل سياسية فعالة به تكون أخف خطرا وضررا على المدى القريب والبعيد .. 

.... هذا مبدئيا، ولعل المواد المجموعة من أجل هذا الغرض أن تتداعى ويجذب بعضها بعضا فيما بعد تباعا، والله الموفق

فهل توافقني على ضرورة هذا المطلب؟

----------


## شذى الجنوب

حسنا يا شيخ عدنان اسمح لي بهذا الحوار الخجل مع مثلكم حول طرح الشيخ حاتم..  
يقول الشيخ في مقاله :



> لا يختلف اثنان في أن الحوار هو أسلوب التواصل الأمثل مع الموافق والمخالف, وأنه ما ساد الحوار في مجتمعٍ أو أمةٍ إلا دلّ على رُقِيّها العقلي والعلمي والحضاري؛ لأن الحوار هو اللغة الوحيدة التي يفهمها العقل، ويستعملها العلم، وتتداولها الحضارة. ولو تفكّرنا قليلا في البديل عن الحوار: ماذا يمكن أن يكون ؟ لم نجد إلا التسلّط بالقوة. مع أن التسلط ليس أسلوبا للتواصل أصلاً، بل هو منهجٌ للتقاطع والتهاجر، مما لا يؤدي إلى تفاهمٍ ولا دعوةٍ ولا هدايةٍ (وهذه الثلاثة هي مفردات التواصل). فالتسلّطُ لم يكن.. ولن يكون منهجًا للإقناع العقلي، ولا لمحاولة تغيير المعتقدات الباطنة، ولا لتحسين تصوّر الآخرين عنا.


الذي فهمته من خلال هذا الاقتباس أن الشيخ حاتم لا يرى سبيلا للتعامل مع المخالف إلا الحوار والحوار فقط!!
فهل توافقه؟ وهل نلغي الهجر والجهاد؟



> فلا أدري: لماذا يتوجسُ بعضنا خيفةً من الحوار، بل من الدعوة إلى الحوار؟! سواء أكان الحوار مع المخالفين لنا في أصل الدين من الكفار، أو مع المخالفين لنا في بعض (المعتقدات) من المسلمين: 
> هل هو رفض مبدأ الحوار الذي لا يكون إلا من ضعيف الحجة؟ وهذا ما لا يجوز أن يقع من مسلمٍ عَلِمَ أنّ الله تعالى قد حباه بالدين الحق الذي ليس سواه إلا الباطل؟
> أم لأننا أصبحنا نشك في كل دعوة حق، خشيةَ أن تكون حقًّا أُرِيدَ به باطل؟


شيخنا الكريم..
ألا ترى لمن يتوجس خيفة عذرا في توجسه؟
أليست دعوات التقريب والتمييع شاهدا ومؤيدا للمتوجسين؟



> ولذلك تجد عبارات سوء الظن ظاهرةً في بيان أسباب رفضهم للحوار, من أن الدعاة إلى الحوار سيتخذونه سُلَّما للتنازل عن حقائق الدين، وإلى تمييع الولاء والبراء


هل لازال الشيخ حاتم يرى أن تمييع الولاء والبراء نتيجة وهمية وسوء ظن من معارضي الحوار-مسلوبي الإرادة اسيري الغلو- ؟
سؤال بريء جدا!!
ثم بحسب كلام الشيخ الفوازان المقتبس أدناه:



> القسم الأول : الحوار الدعوي الذي معناه عرض ما عند كل من الطرفين لمعرفة مدى ما فيه من الحق فيؤخذ به وما فيه من الخطأ فيترك – وهذا حوار مطلوب شرعاً.


هل يصنف العلامة الفوزان ضمن مسيء الظن مسلوبي الإرادة أسيري الغلو؟
ثم هل يمنكم  فضلا لاامرا يا رعاكم الله –ووالله إنك ممن أحترمهم وأقدرهم كثيرا هنا- أن توضح المقصودين بمراد الشيخ حاتم هنا:



> أم لأن الذين نغلو في تعظيمهم عاجزون عن الحوار، وسيتولّى مَهمّة الحوار حينها الذين كنا نريد أن نَسْلُبَهم كُلَّ فضيلة، وستنكشف بذلك هالةُ التقديس عمن نقدس، وسيظهر فضلٌ ما.. بوجهٍ ما.. في وقتٍ ما.. لمن أردناهم عَرِيِّين عن كل فضل؟! ولكنّ هذا داءٌ لا يصح أن نداويه بداء رفض الحوار!!


من المقصودون بالتقديس والغلو؟
وهنا:



> كما أن بعض هؤلاء الرافضين للحوار يرفضونه من منطلق: أن الحوار المشروع ينحصر في الحوار بغرض الدعوة إلى الله تعالى، ولذلك تراهم يعدّون كلّ حوار بغير غرض الدعوة تضييعًا لحقائق الدين، وإذابةً لعقيدة الولاء والبراء. وينسى هؤلاء أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حاورَ كفارَ مكة في صلح الحديبية، لا لدعوتهم إلى الإسلام، بل حاورهم على ما فيه إرجاءُ دعوتهم إلى عشر سنوات، يتركهم فيها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على الشرك!


هنا وإن كنت لست بحجم وعلم الشيخ حاتم بل لست إلا مستفيدة من مثله.. لكنه بحسب فهمي أخطأ، فحورا الرسول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: مع المشركين كان دعوة إلى الله، لأنه كان من ضمن البنود :
•	أن من أحب أن يدخل في عقد محمد وعهده دخل فيه ، ومن أحب أن يدخل في عقد قريش وعهدهم دخل فيه . 
فتسهيل أمر الدعوة وكف أذى قريش عن الرسول وصحابته من المعيانات والوسائل للدعوة إلى الله، ولا يخفاكم أن للوسائل حكم المقاصد،
وقد تقول نعم وهذا من ضمن ما يهدف إليه الحوار مع الآخر وهو ما نؤيده!
فنقول: الوقع يشهد بخلاف ما يدعيه مؤيدو الحور، فالصوت السائد الآن الدعوة لحرية الأديان جميعا واحترامها كلها حتى الوثني منها، فكل دعوة للحوار بين أهل الأديان ستجعل هذا بندا رئيسا في الحوار!
وهذا يعني فتح الباب على مصرعيه للدعوة لكل دين محترم!!
وهذا يعيدنا لكلام ابن القيم مرة أخرى وقوله :
.


> فكل من التمس المعاونة على محبوب لله تعالى مُرْضٍ له أُجِيْب إلى ذلك كائنًا من كان؛ ما لم يتَّرتب على إعانته على ذلك المحبوب مبغوضٌ للهِ أعظم منه.


هل الدعوة للحوار الآن لا يترتب عليه مبغوض لله تعالى أعظم من الظهور بالصورة المثالية والشكل الحضاري..الخ، أدنا هذا المبغوض.. تمييع عقيدة الولاء والبراء وأعلاه احترام أديان الوثيين والكتابيين المحرفة ووصفها بالإلهية!!
وبالتالي فلأهلها الحق في الدعوة إليها بلا ممانعة!!،
ووالله يكفي أن تكون النتيجة أننا المساواة بين الجميع!!
وأخير أجدني لا اتفق معك في نقطة في كلامك وهي قولك:



> *لا حوار إلَّا للدَّعوة إلى الإسلام، أوالإنكار على الكفر والبدعة.


لا زلت أجد كلام ابن القيم يكرس هذا المعنى فلا حوار معهم كاصحاب اديان وملل مختلفة  إلا للدعوة إلى الله، فقوله رحمه الله:



> إذا طلبوا أمرًا يعظِّمون فيه حُرْمَةً من حرمات الله تعالى أُجِيْبُوا إليه، وأُعْطُوه،





> .فكل من التمس المعاونة على محبوب لله تعالى مُرْضٍ له أُجِيْب إلى ذلك كائنًا من كان؛


أليس تعظيم حرمات الله والمعاونة على محبوباته دعوة إلى دينه؟
وإلا فعلام نحاورهم؟
ولا يفهم من كلامي هذا أني ممن يرفض معاملتهم والتعاطي معهم في الأمور الدنيوية، لكن الشأن في مقال الشيخ حاتم ما يتعلق بالحوار بين أهل الأديان –وأوأكد على استخدام مصطلح "حوار أهل الأديان"- للمفهوم السيء -بحسب فهمي على الأقل- لمصطلح "حوار الأديان"!!
ارجو أن تتقبل مداخلتي هذه، ولعلي أكون مخطئة في بعضها فرحم الله من سددني وصوب خطئي من طلاب العلم هنا.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> وأخير أجدني لا اتفق معك في نقطة في كلامك وهي قولك:
> لا زلت أجد كلام ابن القيم يكرس هذا المعنى فلا حوار معهم كاصحاب اديان وملل مختلفة  إلا للدعوة إلى الله،
> فقوله رحمه الله:
> أليس تعظيم حرمات الله والمعاونة على محبوباته دعوة؟
> .


وإذاً فلم تختلفي لا مع الشيخ حاتم ولا مع الشيخ عدنان..

فالدعوة في عنوان مقال الشيخ حاتم هي دعوتهم للدخول في الإسلام..فالشيخ يقول: يمكننا التحاور معهم بغرض تقرير الثوابت المشتركة واتعاون على ما هو بر وتقوى عندنا وعندهم..ولا يلزم أن ينحصر حوارنا في دعوتهم للدخول في الإسلام فإن دخلوا وإلا فلا حوار..

وأنتِ تجعلين الحوار من أجل تعظيم حرمات الله عندنا وعندهم (لا تقتل نفساً محرمة)(مثلاً) من باب الدعوة..

إذاً فلا خلاف...من هذه الجهة..

فلو تقرين بما سطره الشيخ عدنان كما أقر أبو الفداء ثم ننتقل لتحقيق المناط وهل يحقق الحوار بالفعل مصلحة تفوق مفاسده المتوقعة والمتوهمة ..

----------


## شذى الجنوب

> وإذاً فلم تختلفي لا مع الشيخ حاتم ولا مع الشيخ عدنان..
> فالدعوة في عنوان مقال الشيخ حاتم هي دعوتهم للدخول في الإسلام..فالشيخ يقول: يمكننا التحاور معهم بغرض تقرير الثوابت المشتركة واتعاون على ما هو بر وتقوى عندنا وعندهم..ولا يلزم أن ينحصر حوارنا في دعوتهم للدخول في الإسلام فإن دخلوا وإلا فلا حوار..
> وأنتِ تجعلين الحوار من أجل تعظيم حرمات الله عندنا وعندهم (لا تقتل نفساً محرمة)(مثلاً) من باب الدعوة..
> إذاً فلا خلاف...من هذه الجهة..
> فلو تقرين بما سطره الشيخ عدنان كما أقر أبو الفداء ثم ننتقل لتحقيق المناط وهل يحقق الحوار بالفعل مصلحة تفوق مفاسده المتوقعة والمتوهمة ..


تعظيم حرمات الله أوسع..وجميل أن نتفق ولا بأس أن ننتقل..

----------


## نضال مشهود

ثم أمر آخر - بعد البحث عن الحكم الأصل للحوار - ذو أهمية لا أرى في هذا الموضوع إلى الآن من يهتم به كثيرا ،
وهو : الشروط التى لا بد أن تتوفر في نفس القائم بالحوار . وهل اختص الحوار بالعلماء ، أم لا ؟

----------


## شذى الجنوب

> تعظيم حرمات الله أوسع..وجميل أن نتفق ولا بأس أن ننتقل..


ليتكم تعجلون بالانتقال لتحقيق المناط المذكور في كلام ابن القيم في حوار اليوم، 
قبل ان تشب معركة بين الاخوة ويكون مآل الموضوع الاغلاق..
رغم أني كنت أود من شيخنا عدنان أن يجيب على تساؤلاتي في ردي السابق.  


--------------------------
# تنبيه من الإشراف:  ستحذف كلُّ مشاركةٍ خارجة عن الموضوع، ولن يغلق الموضوع إلَّا إن رغب المتحاورون عن الحوار إلى غيره #

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> حسنا يا شيخ عدنان اسمح لي بهذا الحوار الخجل مع مثلكم حول طرح الشيخ حاتم...


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أولًا أشكر لك حسن حوارك يا أختنا الكريمة.. ثم كنتُ أتمنَّى لو كان كلامنا عامًّا عن الحوار، وليس في خصوص مقال الشيخ حاتم؛ فإنَّي أرى بعض النُّفوس ترتاب في كلامه لسببٍ أو لآخر. وهذا ما حدا بي لتحويل مسار الموضوع بذكر كلام ابن القيِّم، حتى يخرج الحوار عن الشَّخصنة التي قد يجرُّنا إليها بعض الإخوة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وههنا تنبيهٌ مهمٌّ (جدًّا) وهو: أنِّي لستُ مخوَّلًا بالحديث نيابةً عن الشيخ حاتم الشَّريف، ولا أزعم أنِّي أستطيع تفسير مراداته كلِّها، في كلِّ كلمةٍ سطَّرها في مقاله السَّابق؛ لكنِّي أفسِّر كلامه المسؤل عنه بما أراه موافقًا لرأيي ومعرفتي به؛ ومع ذلك فإنِّي لن أعدم من الناس من يقول: لا يقصد كذا! فإذن.. دونك الشَّيخ فاذهب إليه وناقشه، وارِحْنا من تفسيراتك التَّحكميَّة لكلام النَّاس!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقصدي من الإجابة عن الإشكالات التي أبرزتها في مقال الشَّيخ هو الشَّرح والبيان وإزالة الإشكال الذي قد يكون سببه ما تقدَّمت الإشارة إليه، أوكثرة الصِّياح في الموضوع وخلط الأوراق من بعض الإخوة المتحمِّسين، دون رويَّةٍ ولا هدوء. وسأحاول كتابة ما أقدر عليه شيئًا فشيئًا.  
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولندلف إلى الموضوع، فقول الشيخ:



> لا يختلف اثنان في أن الحوار هو أسلوب التواصل الأمثل مع الموافق والمخالف, وأنه ما ساد الحوار في مجتمعٍ أو أمةٍ إلا دلّ على رُقِيّها العقلي والعلمي والحضاري؛ لأن الحوار هو اللغة الوحيدة التي يفهمها العقل، ويستعملها العلم، وتتداولها الحضارة. ولو تفكّرنا قليلا في البديل عن الحوار: ماذا يمكن أن يكون ؟ لم نجد إلا التسلّط بالقوة. مع أن التسلط ليس أسلوبا للتواصل أصلاً، بل هو منهجٌ للتقاطع والتهاجر، مما لا يؤدي إلى تفاهمٍ ولا دعوةٍ ولا هدايةٍ (وهذه الثلاثة هي مفردات التواصل). فالتسلّطُ لم يكن.. ولن يكون منهجًا للإقناع العقلي، ولا لمحاولة تغيير المعتقدات الباطنة، ولا لتحسين تصوّر الآخرين عنا...


عقَّبت عليه بقولك:



> الذي فهمته من خلال هذا الاقتباس أن الشيخ حاتم لا يرى سبيلا للتعامل مع المخالف إلا الحوار والحوار فقط!! فهل توافقه؟ وهل نلغي الهجر والجهاد؟


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لم أفهم من كلام الشَّيخ ههنا أنَّه يرى أنَّ الحلَّ ((الوحيد الأوحد مطلقًا)) للتفاهم مع الكفَّار ومن دونهم هو الحوار فقط؛ ولا أعتقد برهةً أن يصدر مثل هذا عن الشَّيخ وفَّقه الله؛ إذ معنى ذلك إلغاء كلِّ نصوص القتال والشِّدَّة ونحوهما، وهي من الكثرة والمحكم بما لا يمكن النقاش فيه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لكن غاية كلامه: أنَّه يؤكِّد على أهميَّة الحوار وعلوِّ منزلته للتَّخاطب مع العقلاء، وهو ما أكَّده الشرع في بدء الدَّعوة لغير المسلمين بالحوار والعرض قبل القتال والسَّيف والغلظة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فقد عبَّر عن ذلك بعبارة: "أسلوب التواصل ((الأمثل)) مع الموافق والمخالف" و(أمثل) على وزن أفضل مفاضلةٌ بينه وبين المهاجرة والمقاتلة. وهذا القدر لا شكَّ أنَّه صحيحٌ؛ فهدف الإسلام من إقامة الجهاد هو إعلاء كلمة الله وتمهيد السبل لنشرها، ولم يُقِم ذروة سنامه لأجل إراقة الدِّماء وإزهاق الأرواح والتعطُّش إليها، بل إن حصل ذلك بالحوار والبيان فذلك مطلوب الشَّارع، وإلَّا فثَمَّة حلٌّ آخر عند انقطاع الحوار وفشله، وانقطاع كلِّ السُبل الموصلة الهدى للعالمين، وهو التَّهاجر والتَّقاطع، أوالقتال.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فالجهاد بالسِّنان إنَّما يكون بعد الجهاد بالبيان، مع اختلاف الأمر من حالٍ إلى حالٍ.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أمَّا ما ذكرتيه من مسألة التهاجر والجهاد فله حالٌ وزمان ومرتبةٌ لا تقلُّ قطعًا عن مرتبة البيان وإقامة الحُجَّة باللَّتي هي أحسن، وذلك بالحوار البنَّاء.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولم أرَ في القدر المقتبس من كلام الشَّيخ السَّابق أي ملحظ يمكن التَّعقيب عليه، يخالف الكتاب أوالسُّنَّة أومنهج سلف الأمَّة أوتابعيها.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ونحن في هذا الزَّمن الذي غلبت فيه وسائل الإعلام الباطلة التي شوَّهت صورة الإسلام وأظهرت المنافحين عنه والذَّابِّين عن أوطانه وأهله وعرضه على هيئة البرابرة المتعطِّشين للدِّماء =ما أحوجنا إلى بيان رحمة هذا الدِّين ونبيِّه  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ، وسماحة أحكامه وشرائعه، وعقلانيَّتها لمن كان له قلب، وسموِّ أخلاق أهله ورفعة أتباعه، وهذا قد لا يتمُّ بأتمِّ وجهٍ وأحسن صورةٍ إلَّا بالحوار معهم، وغزوهم في عقر إعلام ديارهم به.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أمَّا الجهاد والدِّفاع عن حياض الإسلام فلم يلْغه الشَّيخ ولا نفاه مطلقًا، ولا يتصوَّر ذلك من مثله ألبتَّة..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  للتعقيب بقيَّة..

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> فهدف الإسلام من إقامة الجهاد هو إعلاء كلمة الله وتمهيد السبل لنشرها، ولم يُقِم ذروة سنامه لأجل إراقة الدِّماء وإزهاق الأرواح والتعطُّش إليها، بل إن حصل ذلك بالحوار والبيان فذلك مطلوب الشَّارع، وإلَّا فثَمَّة حلٌّ آخر عند انقطاع الحوار وفشله، وانقطاع كلِّ السُبل الموصلة الهدى للعالمين، وهو التَّهاجر والتَّقاطع، أوالقتال.
>  فالجهاد بالسِّنان إنَّما يكون بعد الجهاد بالبيان، مع اختلاف الأمر من حالٍ إلى حالٍ.




قال السبكي في الفتاوى : ((*قَوْلِهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِعَلِيٍّ لَمَّا وَجَّهَهُ إلَى خَيْبَرَ { لَأَنْ يَهْدِيَ اللَّهُ بِكَ رَجُلًا وَاحِدًا خَيْرٌ مِنْ حُمُرِ النَّعَمِ } فَرَأَيْنَا قَوْلَهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ذَلِكَ فِي هَذِهِ الْحَالَةِ يُشِيرُ إلَى أَنَّ الْمَقْصُودَ بِالْقِتَالِ إنَّمَا هُوَ الْهِدَايَةُ وَالْحِكْمَةُ تَقْتَضِي ذَلِكَ فَإِنَّ الْمَقْصُودَ هِدَايَةُ الْخَلْقِ وَدُعَاؤُهُمْ إلَى التَّوْحِيدِ وَشَرَائِعِ الْإِسْلَامِ وَتَحْصِيلُ ذَلِكَ لَهُمْ وَلِأَعْقَابِهِ  مْ إلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ فَلَا يَعْدِلُهُ شَيْءٌ فَإِنْ أَمْكَنَ ذَلِكَ بِالْعِلْمِ وَالْمُنَاظَرَة  ِ وَإِزَالَةِ الشُّبْهَةِ، فَهُوَ أَفْضَلُ .
وَمِنْ هُنَا نَأْخُذُ أَنَّ مِدَادَ الْعُلَمَاءِ أَفْضَلُ مِنْ دَمِ الشُّهَدَاءِ .
وَإِنْ لَمْ يُمْكِنْ إلَّا بِالْقِتَالِ قَاتَلْنَا إلَى إحْدَى ثَلَاثِ غَايَاتٍ إمَّا هِدَايَتُهُمْ وَهِيَ الرُّتْبَةُ الْعُلْيَا وَإِمَّا أَنْ نُسْتَشْهَدَ دُونَهُمْ وَهِيَ رُتْبَةٌ مُتَوَسِّطَةٌ فِي الْمَقْصُودِ وَلَكِنَّهَا شَرِيفَةٌ لِبَذْلِ النَّفْسِ فَهِيَ مِنْ حَيْثُ بَذْلُ النَّفْسِ الَّتِي هِيَ أَعَزُّ الْأَشْيَاءِ أَفْضَلُ مِنْ حَيْثُ إنَّهَا وَسِيلَةٌ لَا مَقْصُودٌ مَفْضُولَةٌ وَالْمَقْصُودُ إنَّمَا هُوَ إعْلَاءُ كَلِمَةِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى .
وَإِمَّا قَتْلُ الْكَافِرِ وَهِيَ الرُّتْبَةُ الثَّالِثَةُ وَلَيْسَتْ مَقْصُودَةً ؛ لِأَنَّهَا تَفْوِيتُ نَفْسٍ يُتَرَجَّى أَنْ تُؤْمِنَ وَأَنْ تُخْرِجَ مِنْ صُلْبِهَا مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ وَلَكِنَّهُ هُوَ الَّذِي قَتَلَ نَفْسَهُ بِإِصْرَارِهِ عَلَى الْكُفْرِ فَلَمَّا بَذَلَ الشَّهِيدُ نَفْسَهُ الَّتِي هِيَ أَعَزُّ الْأَشْيَاءِ إلَيْهِ وَبَاعَهَا لِلَّهِ تَعَالَى طَلَبًا لِإِعْلَاءِ كَلِمَتِهِ فَاقْتَطَعَ دُونَهَا وَيُعِينُهُ تَعَالَى مَا يَتَحَمَّلُ الْمُتَحَمِّلُو  نَ مِنْ أَجْلِهِ وَلَا شَيْءَ أَعْظَمُ مِمَّا يَتَحَمَّلُهُ الشَّهِيدُ جَازَاهُ سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى وَهُوَ أَكْرَمُ الْأَكْرَمِينَ بِمَا تَقْصُرُ عُقُولُ الْبَشَرِ عَنْهُ)).**
*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* بارك الله فيكم، وجزاكم خيرًا على هذا النَّقل العزيز.

 ومثله في نفس المعنى، وفيه معانٍ عالية، عمَّن اجتمعت الكلمة ههنا على علمه وإمامته:
 قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميَّة رحمه الله في الجواب الصحيح (1/237-244): ((من المعلوم أن القتال إنما شُرع للضرورة، ولو أنَّ الناس آمنوا بالبرهان والآيات لما احْتِيْج إلى القتال.
فبيان آيات الإسلام وبراهينه واجب مطلقاً ، وجوباً أصلياً...
ومعلوم أنَّ الله وعد بإظهاره على الدين كله ظهور علم وبيان وظهور سيف وسنان؛ فقال تعالى: ((هُوَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَ رَسُولَهُ بِالْهُدَى وَدِينِ الْحَقِّ لِيُظْهِرَهُ عَلَى الدِّينِ كُلِّهِ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْمُشْرِكُونَ))  .
وقد فسر العلماء ظهوره بهذا وهذا، ولفظ (الظهور) يتناولهما، فإن ظهور الهدي بالعلم والبيان وظهور الدين باليد والعمل، والله تعالى أرسل رسوله  بالهدى ودين الحق ليظهره على الدين كله.
ومعلومٌ أنَّ ظهور الإسلام بالعلم والبيان قبل ظهوره باليد والقتال؛ فإنَّ النبي  مكث بمكة ثلاث عشرة سنة، يظهر الإسلام بالعلم والبيان والآيات والبراهين، فآمنت به المهاجرون والأنصار طوعاً واختياراً بغير سيف؛ لما بان لهم من الآيات البينات والبراهين والمعجزات.
ثم أظهره بالسَّيف...
ويؤكِّد هذا أنَّ القتال لا يكون إلَّا لظالم، فإن من قاتل المسلمين لم يكن إلَّا ظالمًا معتدياً، ومن قامت عليه الحُجَّة فشاقَّ الرسول من بعد ما تبين له الهدى واتبع غير سبيل المؤمنين لم يكن إلا ظالمًا... 
ومن المعلوم أنَّ السيف -لا سيما سيف المسلمين وأهل الكتاب- هو تابعٌ للعلم والحجة، بل وسيف المشركين هو تابع لآرائهم واعتقادهم.
والسيف من جنس العمل، والعمل أبدًا تابع للعلم والرأي.
وحينئذٍ فبيان دين الإسلام بالعلم وبيان أنَّ ما خالفه ضلال وجهل هو تثبيت لأصل دين الإسلام، واجتناب لأصل غيره من الأديان التي يقاتل عليها أهلها. ومتى ظهر صحَّته وفساد غيره كان النَّاس أحد رجلين:
إمَّا رجل تبيَّن له الحق فاتبعه، فهذا هو المقصود الأعظم من إرسال الرسل.
وإمَّا رجل لم يتبعه، فهذا قامت عليه الحجة؛ إمَّا لكونه لم ينظر في أعلام الإسلام؛ أو نظر وعلم فاتبع هواه أو قصر..)).*

----------


## أبو الفداء

بارك الله فيكم أيها الأفاضل .. وشكر لكم نقولاتكم القيمة .. ولكن ألم يأن لنا أن ندخل في محل النزاع؟ 
فظني أن هذا الحوار محل النزاع لم يكن الكسب منه كسبا دعويا في الحقيقة، وانما كان لجمع جملة من المصالح للأقليات المسلمة في بلاد الكفار ونحو ذلك من المكاسب السياسية للمسلمين .. ولا يمكنني أن أسأل أو أن أتعقب وأقول بأنه كان كذلك حقا أو لم يكن، أو بأن هناك كسبا دعويا من باب كذا أو من جهة كذا، فضلا عن أن أبدأ في نصب ميزان المصالح والمفاسد في تصوري لأني حقيقة لا تصور لي أصلا، ولا زلت أنتظر من يتفضل علينا ويبصرنا بتفاصيل ما جرى هناك وما اتفق عليه القوم وما أثمر عنه الحوار!! فهلا أسعفتمونا بذلك، بارك الله فيكم؟ (ابتسامة)

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يا شيخ أبوالفداء .. طوِّل بالك علينا شويَّة..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد تُرِك الموضوع طويلًا دون بيان ما فيه من بعض المغالطات والجنايات على العلم وأهله، في تعقيباتٍ قديمةٍ في الصفحة الأولى، وقد آن وقت بيان ما فيها من خلط وخطأ؛ ليستفيد الناس.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> الجنايات على العلم وأهله.


الكلام ده مش غريب عليا. :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## شذى الجنوب

> يا شيخ أبوالفداء .. طوِّل بالك علينا شويَّة..
>  وقد تُرِك الموضوع طويلًا دون بيان ما فيه من بعض المغالطات والجنايات على العلم وأهله، في تعقيباتٍ قديمةٍ في الصفحة الأولى، وقد آن وقت بيان ما فيها من خلط وخطأ؛ ليستفيد الناس.


بما أنك تكلمت يا شيخ عن التجني على العلم وأهله فأول من وقع فيه الشيخ حاتم في مقاله!
فالجميع يعلم من يقصدهم الشيخ حاتم بقوله : 



> أم لأن الذين نغلو في تعظيمهم عاجزون عن الحوار، وسيتولّى مَهمّة الحوار حينها الذين كنا نريد أن نَسْلُبَهم كُلَّ فضيلة، وستنكشف بذلك هالةُ التقديس عمن نقدس، وسيظهر فضلٌ ما.. بوجهٍ ما.. في وقتٍ ما.. لمن أردناهم عَرِيِّين عن كل فضل؟! ولكنّ هذا داءٌ لا يصح أن نداويه بداء رفض الحوار!!


وقد سبق وسألتك من هم المقصودون ؟ ولكن للاسف لم تجبني!!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بل أجبتك في المشاركة الأولى، وأنا قد انتهيت للتَّو من جملتك الأولى، ولم أنته بعدُ من كل سؤالاتك؟!:



> وسأحاول كتابة ما أقدر عليه شيئًا فشيئًا.  
> .....  للتعقيب بقيَّة..


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا أجدني نشيطًا لأجيب دفعةً واحدة!

----------


## محسن زاهد

جواب أحسبه واضحا : ليس طعنا في العالم أن نقول إنه فقيه ليس محدثا  ولا أنه مفسر وليس محدثا  ولا أنه ليس خطيبا , فلماذا أصبح وصفه بأنه عاجز عن الحوار طعنا ؟
وكلنا يعلم أن بعض كبار العلماء قديما وحديثا ليس لديه موهبة الجدل والحوار وإن كان كثير العلم وإن كان تأليفه وتدريسه رائعا .
من يعتبر وصف العالم بأنه عاجز عن الحوار طعنا , لمجرد الوصف بذلك , فهو متعصب له .
ثم أليس التقديس مرفوضا إلا للقدوس سبحانه , والتنزيه من الخطأ هل يصح لغير الأنبياء , فإذا كشف الشيخ هالة التقديس عمن قدسه الناس وهو لا يستحق التقديس يجب أن يكون ذلك محمودا له , خاصة أنه لم يسم أحدا ولم يخصص أحدا . فالشيخ لا يعيب العلماء الذين يقصدهم , وإنما يعيب من يقدسهم .
ويجب أن نفرق بين من يرد على صاحب المقال وهم الإخوة المعلقون على مقاله ومن يرد على أقوام لم يسمهم وهو الشيخ حاتم , فالأولون يجب أن لا يطعنوا ولا يجرحوا لأن المقصود بجرحهم معلوم لأنه مسمى باسمه الصريح , أما من قال ما بال أقوام فلا نعرف من يقصد , ثم هو لم يطعن على العلماء كما سبق , وإنما طعن من أصبح يغلو في العلماء إلى حد التقديس كما هو صريح كلام الشيخ .
وأعتذر عن الدخول في الحوار بينكم

----------


## شذى الجنوب

> بل أجبتك في المشاركة الأولى، وأنا قد انتهيت للتَّو من جملتك الأولى، ولم أنته بعدُ من كل سؤالاتك؟!:
>  ولا أجدني نشيطًا لأجيب دفعةً واحدة!


أرجو المعذرة شيخنا الفاضل.

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

(المسميات لا تغير من الحقائق)

قال تعالى في سورة البقرة (وَلَن تَرْضَى عَنكَ الْيَهُودُ وَلاَ النَّصَارَى حَتَّى تَتَّبِعَ مِلَّتَهُمْ قُلْ إِنَّ هُدَى اللّهِ هُوَ الْهُدَى وَلَئِنِ اتَّبَعْتَ أَهْوَاءهُم بَعْدَ الَّذِي جَاءكَ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ مَا لَكَ مِنَ اللّهِ مِن وَلِيٍّ وَلاَ نَصِيرٍ {120})

-البيانات الختامية لمؤتمر حوار الاديان التي حصلت في بعض الدول (طبعا بعد الحوارات):


على الجهود البارزة التي بذلها خادم الحرمين خلال مؤتمر حوار أتباع الأديان والثقافات ووصف المؤتمر بأنه كان خطوة مهمة إلى الأمام. 
جاء ذلك خلال المؤتمر الصحافي المشترك الذي عقده الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة وصاحب السمو الملكي الأميرسعود الفيصل وزير الخارجية في نيويورك فجر أمس بتوقيت الرياض. 
وأكد الأمير سعود الفيصل أن مؤتمر الحوار قد ركز لأول مرة على الأخلاق والقيم الدينية وعلى ماهو مشترك بين الأديان. 
وأضاف أن التأييد العالمي لمبادرة خادم الحرمين أثبتت أهمية التمسك بالمبادئ والقيم المشتركة ونشر ثقافة السلام واستبعاد ما يسمى بصراع الحضارات. 
وردا على سؤال عما اذا كان سيتم عقد مؤتمر للتسامح الديني في المملكة أكد سمو الأمير سعود الموقع المركزي للمملكة بوصفها مهد الإسلام حيث يتجه اليها المسلمون في صلاتهم وحيث يحمل قائدها شرف خدمة الحرمين الشريفين.. مشددا على مسؤولية المملكة تجاه المجتمع الإسلامي في أنحاء العالم. 
وقال سموه إن انعقاد اجتماع مماثل في المملكة يعتمد على القرار الذي تتخذه اللجنة العالمية للحوار الديني حول مكان انعقاد اجتماعها ولا توجد عقبات امام عقد اجتماع مماثل بموافقة اللجنة على ذلك. 
وكان مؤتمر حوار اتباع الأديان والثقافات قد اختتم امس الأول باصدار اعلان يؤكد الالتزام بدعم حقوق الإنسان ورفض استخدام الدين لتبرير قتل الأبرياء. 
وأعرب البيان عن قلق الدول من الحوادث الخطيرة المتعلقة بعدم التسامح والتمييز والعنصرية والكراهية والمضايقات التي تتعرض لها الأقليات الدينية في كل المعتقدات. 
واشار البيان الى التزام جميع الدول على تعزيز احترام حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية للجميع بما في ذلك حريات العقيدة والتعبير دون تمييز على أساس العرق أو الجنس أو اللغة أو الدين. 
ونوه مون في البيان الختامي لاجتماع الحوار بين اتباع الأديان والثقافات والحضارات المعتبرة بمبادرة خادم الحرمين بالدعوة للحوار. 
وقال اثناء قراءته البيان "إن مبادرة الملك عبدالله جاءت في وقت أحوج ما نكون فيه للحوار فقد جمعت اشخاصا لن تتوفر لهم الفرصة للاجتماع وستساعد هذه المبادرة بجانب المبادرات الأخرى لبناء عالم أكثر تجانسا". 
واضاف "أن التحدي الذي نواجهه الآن هو التحرك فيما بعد الكلمات القوية والإيجابية التي سمعناها خلال اليومين الماضيين وأنا أتعهد بدعمي الكامل لهذه الجهود ربما سيأخذ وقتا لنرى النتائج الا انني اعتقد ان هذا الاجتماع كان خطوة مهمة للأمام".
-منقول من:
http://www.alriyadh.com/2008/11/15/article388018.html



مؤتمر حوار الاديان ينهي اعماله بالدعوة للتسامح ونبذ العنف 
اتفقت الدول المشاركة في مؤتمر حوار الاديان على رفض استخدام الدين لتبرير الاعمال الارهابية وقتل المدنيين الابرياء واعمال العنف والاكراه. 
واعربت اكثر من 80 دولة مشاركة في المؤتمر عن شعورها ببالغ القلق ازاء تنامي "التعصب وانعدام التسامح والتمييز والعنصرية ضد جميع الاقليات الدينية في مختلف انحاء العالم". 
وجاء في البيان الختامي للمؤتمر الذي استمر يومين ان الدول المشاركة فيه تؤكد على اهمية تعزير لغة الحوار والتفاهم والتسامح بين الناس واحترام مختلف الاديان والثقافات والمعتقدات. 
وقد قرأ البيان الامين العام للامم المتحدة قبل اختتام اعمال المؤتمر الذي أستمر يومين، والذي عقد بمبادرة من ملك السعودية عبد الله بن عبد العزيز بمقر الأمم المتحدة في نيويورك. 
وقد كان الملك عبد الله قد دعا في كلمته امام المؤتمر إلى قيام جبهة موحدة ضد الإرهاب "عدو كل الأديان" وإلى تشجيع التسامح بينها. 
وقال العاهل السعودي "إن الإرهاب والإجرام هما عدوان لكل دين وكل حضارة، ولم يكونا ليظهرا لولا غياب مبدأ التسامح". 
من جانبه قال الرئيس الأمريكي جورج بوش في كلمته إن توفير الحرية الدينية جزء مهم من السياسة الخارجية الأمريكية، وأن الحوار بين الأديان هو السبيل إلى تحقيق الحرية. 
واعلن بوش إن "الحرية تشمل حق كل انسان في اختيار ديانته او تغييرها، وكذلك في ممارستها في السر أو في العلن". 
ورحب بوش بمبادرة العاهل السعودي الملك عبدالله بن عبد العزيز الذي دعا الى هذا المؤتمر. 
وكان المتحدث باسم البيت الأبيض قال إن العاهل السعودي يعرف أن أمام بلاده طريقا طويلا لتحقيق تسامح الأديان، وإنه يحاول تحقيق بعض التقدم في هذا المجال. 
وكان الرئيس الاسرائيلي شيمون بيريز قد رحب في كلمته امام المؤتمر بالمبادرة العربية للسلام التي قال إنها جاءت بالأمل إلى الشرق الأوسط. 
ووصف بيريز بعض العبارات في مشروع المبادرة العربية التي طرحها العاهل السعودي بأنها "ملهمة وواعدة وبداية جادة لتحقيق تقدم حقيقي". 
وقال بيريز "صاحب الجلالة ملك المملكة العربية السعودية، لقد استمعت لرسالتك، وآمل أن يصبح صوتك هو السائد في المنطقة كلها بين كل الشعوب، فهو على صواب، وهناك حاجة إليه وهو واعد". 
وقال بيريز للصحفيين لاحقا انه يعتقد ان الأطراف اقتربوا خطوة إضافية من الهدف (عملية السلام) بينما اعترف بانه لا تزال هناك عقبات جدية. 
وانتقدت منظمات حقوق الإنسان المؤتمر، حيث قالت انه يوفر منصة للسعودية التي تعتنق المذهب الوهابي ولا تسمح بممارسة الشعائر الدينية لأتباع الديانات الأخرى على اراضيها، وانتقدت المنظمات أيضا السجل السعودي في مسألة حقوق الإنسان. 
موضوع من BBCArabic.com
http://news.bbc.co.uk/go/pr/fr/-/hi/...00/7728081.stm

منشور 2008/11/14 05:08:02 GMT

© BBC MMVIII


اختتم مؤتمر الدوحة السادس لحوار الاديان فعالياته مساء يوم 14 مايو 2008 بفندق شيراتون الدوحة بالتأكيد على ان الحوار الدينى ضرورة على جميع المستويات المحلية والاقليمية والعالمية 
2008-05-14
الدوحة في 14 مايو/قنا/ اختتم مؤتمر الدوحة السادس لحوار الاديان فعالياته مساء اليوم بفندق شيراتون الدوحة بالتأكيد على ان الحوار الدينى ضرورة على جميع المستويات المحلية والاقليمية والعالمية .
واوصى المؤتمر الذى انعقد على مدى يومين تحت عنوان /القيم الدينية بين المسالمة واحترام الحياة/ بتشكيل مجموعات عمل تركز على التعليم وبناء السلام والتعاون والتفاهم بين الثقافات والتجمعات المختلفة .. وشدد على ان القيم مثل المساواة وكرامة الانسان والحرية الدينية والتسامح واحترام قدسية الحياة لابد ان تمارس وتتعلم وينبغى تشجيع اهتمامات واسهامات الشباب على وجه الخصوص فى هذا الصدد .
وعبر المشاركون فى البيان الذى اصدره المؤتمر تحت مسمى /اعلان مؤتمر الدوحة السادس لحوار الاديان/ عن استيائهم من التحديات التى تواجه السلام بسبب اهانة الرموز الدينية وذلك من تدنيس للمقدسات الى ازدراءات كاريكاتيرية وناشدوا بتثقيف الناس على الاحترام المتبادل لهذه المقدسات فى جميع المجتمعات .
وطالب المؤتمرون فى الاعلان الذى تلاه الدكتور ابراهيم صالح النعيمى رئيس مركز الدوحة الدولى لحوار الاديان فى الجلسة الختامية المركز بمتابعة هذه التوصيات وتسهيل مبادرات جديدة لنشر ثقافة الحوار والتعاون بين الاديان .
وحضر المؤتمر اكثر من مائتى مشارك من ثلاثين دولة فى العالم ناقشوا باستفاضة موضوع القيم الدينية وتحاوروا مسلمين ومسيحيين ويهودا ليس فقط عن القيم والتعاليم العملية للاديان السماوية وانما عن بعض القضايا الصعبة والمأساوية كذلك التى تشوه العالم وتخلق العنف والظلم فى اجواء مختلفة .
وتركز النقاش على وجه الخصوص على الابعاد الخلقية لقضايا مثل الانتحار والاتجار بالبشر وبيع الاعضاء والاجهاض والموت الرحيم والعنف والاعلام وازدراء الرموز والاماكن المقدسة .. وتم فى 
هذا الصدد التطرق الى وسائل العمل المشترك لتحمل الكل لمسئولياتهم الفردية والجماعية لمعالجة هذه القضايا .
وقد اثنى المشاركون من خلال اوراق عملهم ومداخلاتهم على دولة قطر اميرا وحكومة وشعبا على ماأبدته من شجاعة وحرص اكيد على استضافة مؤتمرات حوار الاديان فى دوراتها الماضية وحرصها على الاستمرار فى عقدها مما يدلل على رغبة واضحة فى تحقيق السلام والتعايش السلمى بين جميع الاديان والحضارات والثقافات المختلفة .
واعتبروا المؤتمر السادس بمثابة جسر عبور نحو الاخر لتعزيز ثقافة المحبة والتسامح والتواضع بدلا من ثقافة الكراهية والاستيلاء والاستعلاء من اجل رباط متين بين الاديان والتقارب بينها ومعرفة بعضها لبعض لكون الجهل يؤدى الى الخوف واللامبالاة .. ورأوا ان التعارف يؤدى الى التآلف والى التعاون وهى الوسيلة الوحيدة للتخلص من الفتن والسير على خطى الانبياء لبناء حضارة انسانية عالمية بعيدا عن اجواء القهر والظلم والهيمنة .
وقالوا ان انتهاج هذا السبيل من شأنه أن يحقق مستقبلا نتائج افضل فيما يتصل بالحوار وازالة سؤ الفهم واقترح البعض اعداد خطط عمل للحوار للمرحلة القادمة بهذا الصدد .
كما نوه اخرون بان التخلص من حالات الظلم وتحقيق السلام فى الشرق الاوسط وفقا لقرارات الشرعية الدولية ستكون له نتائج ايجابية فى قضية الحوار بين الاديان والحضارات .. واكدوا ان المؤتمر قد نجح لاقصى حد وعلى الجميع العمل بجد واخلاص لانجاح الحوار . 
يشار الى ان دولة قطر كانت مركزاً لحوار الأديان على مدى السنوات الخمس الماضية حيث اقتصر الحوار فى المؤتمرين الاول والثانى على ممثلين عن الإسلام والمسيحية لكن اعتباراً من المؤتمر الثالث شارك ممثلون عن الديانات السماوية الثلاث فى المؤتمرات هذه . 
وكان عدد الحضور دوماً في ازدياد مما يدل على أن حوار الأديان أصبح يستقطب نخبة من أتباع الديانات والباحثين والمهتمين .
وقد ركزت المؤتمرات الأربع الاولى على دور الدين في بناء الحضارة وبناء الإنسان بينما حمل المؤتمر الخامس عنوان القيم الروحية والسلام العالمي وتركزت نقاشاته على ضرورة توحد الأديان وارساء اسس الحوار في مواجهة الأخطار الكبيرة التى تحدق بالعالم .. وكان من أهم توصياته الدعوة إلى إنشاء مركز الدوحة الدولي لحوار الأديان لنشر ثقافة الحوار والتعايش السلمي وقبول الآخر.
وحضر جلسات المؤتمر بالاضافة الى المشاركين سعادة السيد محمد بن عبدالله الرميحى مساعد وزير الخارجية لشئون المتابعة رئيس اللجنة الدائمة للمؤتمرات بالوزارة .
ونظم المؤتمر مركز الدوحة الدولى لحوار الاديان وجامعة قطر واللجنة الدائمة لتنظيم المؤتمرات .

http://www.qatar-conferences.org/dia...ails.php?id=21


14.11.2008 
مؤتمر حوار الأديان يختتم أعماله بالتأكيد على قيم التسامح ونبذ العنف والتطرف 

أكد البيان الختامي لمؤتمر حوار الأديان الذي عقد بمبادرة سعودية في نيويورك على قيم التسامح ونبذ العنف والتطرف، رغم اختلاف المشاركين حول تفسير هذه المفاهيم، وانتقادات للسعودية لرفعها شعار التسامح وتجاهلها للحريات الدينية.
اختتم مؤتمر "الحوار بين الأديان من أجل السلام" أعماله مساء يوم أمس الخميس، 13 من شهر نوفمبر/تشرين الثاني، بإصدار بيان مشترك يعكس تمسك المشاركين بدفع الحوار بين الأديان ودعم التسامح بينها ونبذ العنف والإرهاب. 
وتعهدت الدول المشاركة في المؤتمر، الذي نظم بمُبادرة سعودية يومي الثاني عشر والثالث عشر من شهر نوفمبر/تشرين الثاني الجاري في مقر الأمم المتحدة في نيويورك، باحترام جميع الأديان. وأشار المشاركون إلى أن ذلك من شأنه أن يساعد على حل عدد من الصراعات والنزاعات في عدد من بؤر التوتر في العالم.
 كما اتفق المشاركون في المؤتمر على رفض استخدام الدين لتبرير الأعمال الإرهابية وقتل المدنيين الأبرياء وأعمال العنف والإكراه، حيث أعربت أكثر من 80 دولة مشاركة عن شعورها ببالغ القلق إزاء تنامي"التعصب وانعدام التسامح والتمييز والعنصرية ضد جميع الأقليات الدينية في مختلف انحاء العالم. 

"التحدي يكمن في المضي إلى أكثر من مجرد كلمات" 
من جهتها، أكدت الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة على أهمية تعزير لغة الحوار والتفاهم والتسامح بين الناس واحترام مختلف الأديان والثقافات والمُعتقدات، بيد أن المنظمة الدولية حذرت في نفس الوقت من تنامي التطرف وما انجر عنه من نزاعات اجتماعية وحروب. ودعت إلى تشكيل لجنة حوار بين الأديان بهدف تنفيذ التعهدات التي اتفقت عليها الدول المشاركة خلال المؤتمر. 
في هذا الإطار، قال الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة بان كي مون في اختتام المؤتمر، إن التحدي يكمن في المُضي إلى أكثر من مجرد الكلمات القوية الإيجابية التي برزت خلال المؤتمر. وجدد تعهده بدعمه الكامل للجهود الدولية من أجل تعزيز حوار الأديان ونشر ثقافة التسامح الديني في العالم.

اختلافات ثقافية وسياسية في تحديد معنى التسامح والحرية
 غير أن المؤتمر لم يخلُ من اختلافات ثقافية وسياسية بشأن تأويل معنى التسامح والحرية، ففي حين شدد ممثلو الدول الغربية على أهمية حقوق الإنسان الفردية في كلماتهم، كرر ممثلو الدول الإسلامية تحذيرهم مما وصفوها بالحساسية المفرطة من الغرب تجاه الإسلام. ففي خطابه أمام الوفود المشاركة في المؤتمر، شدّد الرئيس الأمريكي جورج بوش على ضرورة احترام حق الإنسان في اختيار ديانته أو تغييرها، وحقه في ممارسة شعائره الدينية. كما أكد في نفس الوقت على أن ضمان الحرية الدينية يعد جزءا مهما من السياسة الخارجية الأمريكية، مشيرا إلى أن الحوار بين الأديان هو السبيل إلى تحقيق الحرية. يُشار في هذا السياق إلى أن عددا من المراقبين أشاروا إلى أن الرئيس الأمريكي ضمّن خطابه نقدا لعدد من الدول الإسلامية التي لايُسمح فيها بالتعددية الدينية على غرار المملكة العربية السعودية.  
أما الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز فقد ركز في كلمته في مُستهل المؤتمر يوم 12 من نوفمبر/تشرين الثاني على ضرورة مكافحة الإرهاب وقال إنه  يُعتبر "عدو كل الأديان" ودعا إلى قيام جبهة موحدة لمحاربته وتعزيز التسامح. 

انتقادات من منظمات حقوقية للسعودية
  على صعيد آخر، انتقدت منظمات حقوقية مؤتمر "حوار الأديان والسلام"، حيث قالت إنه يُعد بمثابة منصة للمملكة العربية السعودية التي لا تسمح بممارسة الشعائر الدينية لأتباع الديانات الأخرى على أراضيها. 

تجدر الإشارة إلى أن منظمة حقوق الإنسان "هيومن رايتس ووتش" كانت قد دعت، قُبيل انطلاق المؤتمر، قادة العالم إلى ممارسة ضغوط على الملك عبدالله بالسماح لإتباع الأديان الأخرى التعبير عن عقيدتهم وممارسة شعائرهم الدينية. وانتقد المديرة التنفيذية لقسم الشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا في المنظمة، سارة ليا ويتسن، السعودية لمطالبتها العالم بالاستماع إلى رسالتها حول تسامح الأديان، في القوت الذي لاتعترف فيه الرياض بالحريات الدينية.  
وعلى صعيد متصل، قال وزير الخارجية السعودي الأمير سعود الفيصل في إشارة إلى انتقادات مماثلة، إن مطالبة بلاده بتغيير فوري ومشروط يعد "خطئا". وأضاف أنه يجب بدل ذلك أن تجد الثقافات المختلفة في البداية "قيما مشتركة" تؤدي إلى "فتح القلوب والنفوس" بهدف تحقيق تقدم في المستقبل. 

http://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/0,...792973,00.html





#ختاما:

-انصح من انتقد اهل العلم الذين لم يشاركو في مثل هذه الحوارات ان يفقه اصول الجدل والمناظرة قبل ان ينطق باي حرف !
-واعتقد بعد هذه النتائج ان كلام ابن القيم وضع في غير موضعه! والحديث كذلك!
-وهذا الموضوع مرده الى اهل العلم الكبار الراسخين من امثال الشيخ صالح الفوزان والغديان واللحيدان والعباد, لانهم هم اهل الفتوى والاجتهاد ليس لمن تكلم في غير فنه واتى بالعجائب! بل وفي فنه اتى بالغرائب!؟

----------


## محسن زاهد

من لم يفهم كلام الشيخ حاتم فهمه الصحيح وأساء في تحميله ما لا يحتمل بسوء ظنه فأحرى به أن لا يفهم كلام السياسيين .
ولنأخذ تصريح الأمير سعود الفيصل الذي استدل به الأخ المتعقب : 
1/ يقول الأمير (قد ركز لأول مرة على الأخلاق والقيم الدينية وعلى ماهو مشترك بين الأديان).
هذا نوع من أنواع التعظيم للحرمات الذي وقع في صلح الحديبية .
2/ ويقول الأمير (وأضاف أن التأييد العالمي لمبادرة خادم الحرمين أثبتت أهمية التمسك بالمبادئ والقيم المشتركة ونشر ثقافة السلام واستبعاد ما يسمى بصراع الحضارات) .
هل نحن مستعدون لمواجهة دول الكفر في هذا العصر ؟ إن كنا غير مستعدين فالحرص على عدم استثارتهم ضدنا مطلوب , وهو المقصود بـ(استبعاد ما يسمى بصراع الحضارات) .
3/(يؤكد الالتزام بدعم حقوق الإنسان ورفض استخدام الدين لتبرير قتل الأبرياء) .
وهل يجيز الإسلام قتل من لا يستحق القتل , فالبريء هو من لا يستحق القتل , وليس كل كافر مستحقا للقتل . ولو طُبّق هذا الكلام لكان أكبر المستفيدين منه هم المسلمين , فهم أكثر من يُقتل للدين .
4/ (وأعرب البيان عن قلق الدول من الحوادث الخطيرة المتعلقة بعدم التسامح والتمييز والعنصرية والكراهية والمضايقات التي تتعرض لها الأقليات الدينية في كل المعتقدات). 
أكبر مستفيد من ذلك هم المسلمون , فهم أكثر الأقليات المستهدفة في العالم .
ثم لكل دولة أن تفسر متى يكون التعامل داخلا في عدم التسامح والتمييز والعنصرية والكراهية , فلماذا نحمل هذه الألفاظ على أسوأ المحامل ؟
ولذلك فقد نقل الأخ نفسه هذا الكلام (رغم اختلاف المشاركين حول تفسير هذه المفاهيم، وانتقادات للسعودية لرفعها شعار التسامح وتجاهلها للحريات الدينية) .ونقل أيضا ما يلي : (اختلافات ثقافية وسياسية في تحديد معنى التسامح والحرية : غير أن المؤتمر لم يخلُ من اختلافات ثقافية وسياسية بشأن تأويل معنى التسامح والحرية) .
فلماذا تحمل الكلام على المعنى السيء مع التصريح بوقوع الاختلاف في التفسير بين حاضري المؤتمر
5/ (واشار البيان الى التزام جميع الدول على تعزيز احترام حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية للجميع بما في ذلك حريات العقيدة والتعبير دون تمييز على أساس العرق أو الجنس أو اللغة أو الدين).  
الذي أفهمه أن حريات العقيدة والتعبير مما لا تتفق الدول على حدودها وضوابطها , وبالتالي فيمكن تفسيرها بما لا يتعارض مع الإسلام .
وهي شعارات يرفعها الكل , ولكل أحد فهمه لها .
ألم يستوقف الأخ ما نقله هو من أنه (انتقدت منظمات حقوق الإنسان المؤتمر، حيث قالت انه يوفر منصة للسعودية التي تعتنق المذهب الوهابي ولا تسمح بممارسة الشعائر الدينية لأتباع الديانات الأخرى على اراضيها، وانتقدت المنظمات أيضا السجل السعودي في مسألة حقوق الإنسان)
أما خلط المعقِّب بين مؤتمرات الحوار فليس بصحيح , فمقال الشيخ حاتم ليس عن حوارات في الأديان لا يرعاها العلماء , ولم يكن يتكلم عن مؤتمر خاص بعينه . بل كان يتكلم عن الحوار مطلقا مع الكفار , وهل له مصالح غير تغيير المعتقدات أم له مصالح أخرى غيره . فهل يجوز تحريم كل مؤتمرات الحوار الماضية والمستقبلة إذا أخل بعضها بشروط الحوار الصحيح ؟
ختاما : يقول المعلق : (انصح من انتقد اهل العلم الذين لم يشاركو في مثل هذه الحوارات ان يفقه اصول الجدل والمناظرة قبل ان ينطق باي حرف !)
فأظن أن هذا الكلام ينطبق عليه , ورحم الله امرأ عرف قدر نفسه .
- ويقول المعلق :(واعتقد بعد هذه النتائج ان كلام ابن القيم وضع في غير موضعه! والحديث كذلك ) 
لم يتضح كيف بكلامك هذا وُضع كلام ابن القيم في غير موضعه , ولا الحديث كذلك . ونحن لا يهمنا ما تعتقد , ولكن يهمنا دليلك على ما تعتقد . وعلى قائل هذا الكلام ان يفقه اصول الجدل والمناظرة قبل ان ينطق باي حرف !مع وجوب الأدب مع أهل العلم .
- ثم يقول المعلق : (هذا الموضوع مرده الى اهل العلم الكبار الراسخين من امثال الشيخ صالح الفوزان والغديان واللحيدان والعباد, لانهم هم اهل الفتوى والاجتهاد ليس لمن تكلم في غير فنه واتى بالعجائب! بل وفي فنه اتى بالغرائب!؟)
فهذا كلام لا يستحق إلا الإهمال , لأنه لا يعرف من تقدير بعض العلماء إلا إساءة الأدب مع غيرهم .
ثم هذا الأمر وغيره مردّه إلى الله تعالى ورسوله (فَإِن تَنَازَعْتُمْ فِى شَىْءٍ فَرُدُّوهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ إِن كُنتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الاٌّ خِرِ) . إلا إن أراد صاحب التعقيب منهج الذين (اتَّخَذُواْ أَحْبَارَهُمْ وَرُهْبَانَهُمْ أَرْبَاباً مّن دُونِ اللَّهِ) .

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

قال تعالى: ) إنها لا تعمى الأبصار ولكن تعمى القلوب التي في الصدور (

_اخي المعقب, كيف قرأت هذه البيانات ونسيت ان تقرأ او تفهم هذه العبارات؟َ!
 يبدو أننا قد تربينا على إهدار ما عند الآخرين، وحشد الإدلة ضدهم، والبعد عن الإنصاف في النظر إلى أدلة المخالف!؟

#ماذا تفهم من هذا البيانات:
-(وأعرب البيان عن قلق الدول من الحوادث الخطيرة المتعلقة بعدم التسامح والتمييز والعنصرية والكراهية والمضايقات التي تتعرض لها الأقليات الدينية في كل المعتقدات. 
واشار البيان الى التزام جميع الدول على تعزيز احترام حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية للجميع بما في ذلك حريات العقيدة والتعبير دون تمييز على أساس العرق أو الجنس أو اللغة أو الدين).

-( واعربت اكثر من 80 دولة مشاركة في المؤتمر عن شعورها ببالغ القلق ازاء تنامي "التعصب وانعدام التسامح والتمييز والعنصرية ضد جميع الاقليات الدينية في مختلف انحاء العالم". 
وجاء في البيان الختامي للمؤتمر الذي استمر يومين ان الدول المشاركة فيه تؤكد على اهمية تعزير لغة الحوار والتفاهم والتسامح بين الناس واحترام مختلف الاديان والثقافات والمعتقدات (

-( واعلن بوش إن "الحرية تشمل حق كل انسان في اختيار ديانته او تغييرها، وكذلك في ممارستها في السر أو في العلن".)

-( وكان المتحدث باسم البيت الأبيض قال إن العاهل السعودي يعرف أن أمام بلاده طريقا طويلا لتحقيق تسامح الأديان، وإنه يحاول تحقيق بعض التقدم في هذا المجال.)

-( وانتقدت منظمات حقوق الإنسان المؤتمر، حيث قالت انه يوفر منصة للسعودية التي تعتنق المذهب الوهابي ولا تسمح بممارسة الشعائر الدينية لأتباع الديانات الأخرى على اراضيها، وانتقدت المنظمات أيضا السجل السعودي في مسألة حقوق الإنسان.)

-(وشدد على ان القيم مثل المساواة وكرامة الانسان والحرية الدينية والتسامح واحترام قدسية الحياة لابد ان تمارس وتتعلم وينبغى تشجيع اهتمامات واسهامات الشباب على وجه الخصوص فى هذا الصدد)

_( وكان من أهم توصياته الدعوة إلى إنشاء مركز الدوحة الدولي لحوار الأديان لنشر ثقافة الحوار والتعايش السلمي وقبول الآخر.)

-( أكد البيان الختامي لمؤتمر حوار الأديان الذي عقد بمبادرة سعودية في نيويورك على قيم التسامح ونبذ العنف والتطرف، رغم اختلاف المشاركين حول تفسير هذه المفاهيم، وانتقادات للسعودية لرفعها شعار التسامح وتجاهلها للحريات الدينية.)

-( شدّد الرئيس الأمريكي جورج بوش على ضرورة احترام حق الإنسان في اختيار ديانته أو تغييرها، وحقه في ممارسة شعائره الدينية. كما أكد في نفس الوقت على أن ضمان الحرية الدينية يعد جزءا مهما من السياسة الخارجية الأمريكية، مشيرا إلى أن الحوار بين الأديان هو السبيل إلى تحقيق الحرية. يُشار في هذا السياق إلى أن عددا من المراقبين أشاروا إلى أن الرئيس الأمريكي ضمّن خطابه نقدا لعدد من الدول الإسلامية التي لايُسمح فيها بالتعددية الدينية على غرار المملكة العربية السعودية.(

-( انتقادات من منظمات حقوقية للسعودية
على صعيد آخر، انتقدت منظمات حقوقية مؤتمر "حوار الأديان والسلام"، حيث قالت إنه يُعد بمثابة منصة للمملكة العربية السعودية التي لا تسمح بممارسة الشعائر الدينية لأتباع الديانات الأخرى على أراضيها.(

 ) تجدر الإشارة إلى أن منظمة حقوق الإنسان "هيومن رايتس ووتش" كانت قد دعت، قُبيل انطلاق المؤتمر، قادة العالم إلى ممارسة ضغوط على الملك عبدالله بالسماح لإتباع الأديان الأخرى التعبير عن عقيدتهم وممارسة شعائرهم الدينية. وانتقد المديرة التنفيذية لقسم الشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا في المنظمة، سارة ليا ويتسن، السعودية لمطالبتها العالم بالاستماع إلى رسالتها حول تسامح الأديان، في القوت الذي لاتعترف فيه الرياض بالحريات الدينية.)

-ختاما,  يؤثر عن الشافعي-رحمه الله- انه قال في شعره :
وعين الرضا عن كل عيب كليلة        ولكن عين السخط تبدي   المساويا

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

اما قولك : ( إلا إن أراد صاحب التعقيب منهج الذين (اتَّخَذُواْ أَحْبَارَهُمْ وَرُهْبَانَهُمْ أَرْبَاباً مّن دُونِ اللَّهِ) .

فاقول كما قال  اخي صالح عبد ربه:  انا لست من دعاة التكفير ولا من دعاة التفجير وان كنت ارى انهم اولى بالحوار من اليهود والنصارى وعباد البقر واصحاب الفلسفات المعتبرة- وضع خطا تحت المعتبرة-!!

----------


## محسن زاهد

هون عليك أخي فلا هناك عمى في القلوب ولا العيون , وإلا لما قرعت حجتك بالحجة , ولاكتفيت بسوء الأدب مع العلماء باسم الحمية للدين .
وينبغي عليك أن تركز على قرارات المؤتمر , لا ماذا قال فلان وفلان ممن حضر المؤتمر , فكل يتحدث من وجهة نظره . وليتك ذكرت خطاب خادم الحرمين الذي يصرح فيه بعدم التفريط في الثوابت , وهو ما لا يُظن به غيره .وأعيد لك بعض ما ذكرته سابقا لأنك ما زلت في خلطك القديم : قلت سابقا : (أما خلط المعقِّب بين مؤتمرات الحوار فليس بصحيح , فمقال الشيخ حاتم ليس عن حوارات في الأديان لا يرعاها العلماء , ولم يكن يتكلم عن مؤتمر خاص بعينه . بل كان يتكلم عن الحوار مطلقا مع الكفار , وهل له مصالح غير تغيير المعتقدات أم له مصالح أخرى غيره . فهل يجوز تحريم كل مؤتمرات الحوار الماضية والمستقبلة إذا أخل بعضها بشروط الحوار الصحيح ؟) .
وأنت إن كنت فعلا لست من دعاة التكفير والتفجير (لأن دعاته حقا ينكرون أنهم من دعاته أيضا) , فمن قال أن حوارهم يعارض فيه الشيخ حاتم حتى تفرضه أنت عليه . وهو وإن كان أولى من جهة أنهم ما زالوا مسلمين , فحوار غيرهم أولى لأن ضررهم والخوف من الكفار أكبر ولأن ضغوطهم على بلاد المسلمين أشد , فهم أولى بمحاولة تخفيف شرهم .
ليتك تتأمل قبل الجواب , وليتك تتأدب مع العلماء .

----------


## علي التمني

*بسم الله

أورد بعض المعلقين كلاما مؤداه  أن من شارك في هذا الحوار الباطل المسمى (حوار الأديان) أفضل ممن لم يشارك فيه ، فكيف بمن بين بطلانه وفساده ، ونذكر بقول ونهج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقد روى الامام أحمد وأبو داود والترمذي أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  قال: " إنها ستكون فتنة ; القاعد فيها خير من القائم، والقائم خير من الماشي، والماشي خير من الساعي ".

كما نذكر بحديث النعمان بن بشير رضي الله عنهما المتفق عليه ( إن الحلال بين وإن الحرام بين وبينمها مشتبهات لا يعلمهن كثير من الناس فمن اتقى الشبهات فقد استبرأ لدينه وعرضه ومن وقع فيها وقع في الحرام كالراعي يرعى حول الحمى يوشك أن يرتع فيه ............)

فهل سمعتم ممن شارك فيه كلمة حق فيه هذا الحوار ، وهذا أقل ما يجب على من شارك فإن لم يقل كلمة الحق فقد شارك في الوزر وشارك في ترسيخ نتائج هذا الحوار وساعد الذين صمموا هذا الحوار ووضعوا فكرته ومنهجه .

ولا ريب أن هذا الحوار فتنة في أقل أحواله ، وأنه فتح على الإسلام والمسلمين باب شر ، فهذا حال الأمة يؤكد أن أبواب الفتن التي فتحت عليها ولم يبال بها العلماء إنكارا وبيانا قد أوصلت الأمة إلى ما وصلت إليه من البعد عن دين الله ومن الهوان ، وها هو هذا الحوار باب جديد للهوان والذل وتمييع تمسك الأمة بدينها ، وقد سبقته في هذا المضمار مشاريع ومشاريع لا تخفى على كل متابع ، فضلا عن كل مهتم .

والله المستعان وعليه التوكل ومنه الفرج والبرهان .*

في 22/12/1429

----------


## محسن زاهد

الأمر بالعزلة مطلوب للضعيف وغير القادر على المواجهة , أو من اختلطت عليه الأمور حتى لم يعد يميز بين الحق والباطل , فهذا يؤمر بالعزلة .
أما القوي القادر على المواجهة , والذي اتضح له الحق من الباطل , فالمطلوب منه دخول المعترك مستعينا بالله تعالى .

----------


## علي التمني

*بسم الله

أفهد من كلام  محسن زاهد أن من يمتنع عن المشاركة في الفتن ضعيف ، فهل يعني ذلك أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوصي أمته بالضعف والمسكنة روى الامام أحمد وأبو داود والترمذي أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: " إنها ستكون فتنة ; القاعد فيها خير من القائم، والقائم خير من الماشي، والماشي خير من الساعي ".

من أهداف ونتائج ما يسمى حوار الأديان الباطل إسباغ التزكية على الأديان الباطلة بالتحريف ، أو الوثنية الشركية ، وهذا حصل في هذا الحوار الهدام ، ولو لم يكن سوى هذه النتيجة وهذا الهدف لكان سببا كافيا لأولي العلم والتقى للتحذير من هذا الحوار ، فكيف وهنالك الكثير من القواعد الإيمانية قد كسرت في هذا الحوار ومن بينها القول بالأخوة الإنسانية التي ترددت في هذا الحوار من قبل مسلمين ، وكيف إذا كان هذا الحوار يخدم التنصير في العالم كله لأنه يكسر الحاجز بين المسلم وبين النصرانية ، وكل مسلم يعلم أن المنصرين قد فشلوا فشلا ذريعا في القرون والسنين الماضية في فتن المسلمين عن دينهم رغم الجهود الهائلة التي يبذلونها، وقد جاء هذا الحوار ليقدم لهم أعظم خدمة لم يكونوا والله يحلمون بها ! ومن أين من بلاد الحرمين على وجه التحديد معقل الإسلام ومأرز الإيام وهبط الوحي ؟؟*

في 22/12/1429

----------


## محسن زاهد

ليتنا -وما يغني التمني - نفهم الكلام , ولا داعي أن (نفهده):   :Smile: )
وهل كل ما لم يتضح عندك يا تمني فلا بد أن يكون فتنة , اتق الله ولا تحمل كلام رسول الله :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  على هواك .
ثم لا نسلم لك بحصول المفاسد التي تذكرها بلا بينات . 
ولا داعي لادعاء انفرادك بالحب للدين واتهام كل من خالفك بأنه ليس من أهل التقى .
ولن أجاريك على هذا الأسلوب .
والسلام

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الحوار الذي يتم بين أهل الفهم، يخالف الخطب والقص واللصق الذي يجيده بعض الناس..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكأنّي ببعضهم حين يسجِّل مداخلته -التي لا تتجاوز عن كونها شجبًا بخطبة سهلة وألفاظ مكبَّرة!!- يرى أنَّ ثَمَّ من يهتمُّ بردِّه ومداخلته.. صار فنَّ الحوار بالحُجَّة وقرعها بمثلها عند بعض العاجزين تسجيل حضورٍ فقط.. بصوتٍ عالٍ: "أنا هنا".. حياك وبيَّاك!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومن لا يقدر على حوار إخوانه!! إلَّا بالعسف و(الإرهاب الفكري!) فأولى أن لا يقدر على حوار أهل الباطل لدعوتهم إلى الإسلام بله غير ذلك.. فرفقًا بنفسك وغيرك ممَّن لهم حقٌّ في هذه الصَّفحة ولْتنـزو جانبًا، ولا تثقل الصفحة بالكلام المكرور والخطب الطنَّانة التي حفظناها! ويكدِّر علينا نقاشنا..

----------


## عدنان البخاري

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شذى الجنوب
					

ألا ترى لمن يتوجس خيفة عذرا في توجسه؟
أليست دعوات التقريب والتمييع شاهدا ومؤيدا للمتوجسين؟ هل لازال الشيخ حاتم يرى أن تمييع الولاء والبراء نتيجة وهمية وسوء ظن من معارضي الحوار-مسلوبي الإرادة اسيري الغلو- ؟
ثم بحسب كلام الشيخ الفوازان المقتبس أدناه: هل يصنف العلامة الفوزان ضمن مسيء الظن مسلوبي الإرادة أسيري الغلو؟
ثم هل يمنكم  فضلا لاامرا يا رعاكم الله –ووالله إنك ممن أحترمهم وأقدرهم كثيرا هنا- أن توضح المقصودين بمراد الشيخ حاتم هنا: من المقصودون بالتقديس والغلو؟.


 أوَّلًا تقدَّم من كلام ابن القيِّم أنَّ إجابة الكفَّار والظلمة والفجرة والمبتدعة بأنواعهم -مجوس بوذيون نصارى يهود.. الخ- إلى ما فيه تعظيم لحرمات الله جائزٌ، وابن القيِّم لم يذكر هذه الفائدة من كيسه حتَّى يبطل مبطل الاحتجاج بقصَّة الحديبية.. إذ ابن القيِّم يتكلَّم عن فوائد قصَّة الحديبية، ومنها هذا الأمر..

 فإن قيل: فما حرمات الله التي تعظَّم ويُجاب إليها المشركون، وإن منعوا غيره فقد كفاني أمره الأخ محسن زاهد وفَّقه الله بذكر بعضها في قوله:





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محسن زاهد
					

ولنأخذ تصريح الأمير سعود الفيصل الذي استدل به الأخ المتعقب : 
1/ يقول الأمير (قد ركز لأول مرة على الأخلاق والقيم الدينية وعلى ماهو مشترك بين الأديان).
هذا نوع من أنواع التعظيم للحرمات الذي وقع في صلح الحديبية .
2/ ويقول الأمير (وأضاف أن التأييد العالمي لمبادرة خادم الحرمين أثبتت أهمية التمسك بالمبادئ والقيم المشتركة ونشر ثقافة السلام واستبعاد ما يسمى بصراع الحضارات) .
هل نحن مستعدون لمواجهة دول الكفر في هذا العصر ؟ إن كنا غير مستعدين فالحرص على عدم استثارتهم ضدنا مطلوب , وهو المقصود بـ(استبعاد ما يسمى بصراع الحضارات) .
3/(يؤكد الالتزام بدعم حقوق الإنسان ورفض استخدام الدين لتبرير قتل الأبرياء) .
وهل يجيز الإسلام قتل من لا يستحق القتل , فالبريء هو من لا يستحق القتل , وليس كل كافر مستحقا للقتل . ولو طُبّق هذا الكلام لكان أكبر المستفيدين منه هم المسلمين , فهم أكثر من يُقتل للدين .
4/ (وأعرب البيان عن قلق الدول من الحوادث الخطيرة المتعلقة بعدم التسامح والتمييز والعنصرية والكراهية والمضايقات التي تتعرض لها الأقليات الدينية في كل المعتقدات). 
أكبر مستفيد من ذلك هم المسلمون , فهم أكثر الأقليات المستهدفة في العالم .
ثم لكل دولة أن تفسر متى يكون التعامل داخلا في عدم التسامح والتمييز والعنصرية والكراهية , فلماذا نحمل هذه الألفاظ على أسوأ المحامل ؟
ولذلك فقد نقل الأخ نفسه هذا الكلام (رغم اختلاف المشاركين حول تفسير هذه المفاهيم، وانتقادات للسعودية لرفعها شعار التسامح وتجاهلها للحريات الدينية) .ونقل أيضا ما يلي : (اختلافات ثقافية وسياسية في تحديد معنى التسامح والحرية : غير أن المؤتمر لم يخلُ من اختلافات ثقافية وسياسية بشأن تأويل معنى التسامح والحرية) .
فلماذا تحمل الكلام على المعنى السيء مع التصريح بوقوع الاختلاف في التفسير بين حاضري المؤتمر
5/ (واشار البيان الى التزام جميع الدول على تعزيز احترام حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية للجميع بما في ذلك حريات العقيدة والتعبير دون تمييز على أساس العرق أو الجنس أو اللغة أو الدين).  
الذي أفهمه أن حريات العقيدة والتعبير مما لا تتفق الدول على حدودها وضوابطها , وبالتالي فيمكن تفسيرها بما لا يتعارض مع الإسلام . وهي شعارات يرفعها الكل , ولكل أحد فهمه لها ...


 ومن الحرمات التي نجيبهم أو ندعوهم إليها ما ذكره الشيخ عبدالله التركي في أول مؤتمر للحوار انعقد في مكَّة:
وقال الدكتور عبد الله بن عبد المحسن التركي الأمين العام لرابطة العالم الإسلامي وعضو هيئة كبار العلماء في السعودية لـ«الشرق الأوسط»: «إن عقد المؤتمر العالمي للحوار: الذي يبدأ أعماله اليوم مرتبط بضرورة فتح قنوات حوارات ونقاشات للوصول إلى قواعد مشتركة تخدم الإنسانية وتجنب العالم والأمم شرور الصراعات والتجاذب والانقسام، موضحاً أن اهتمام المؤسسات الإسلامية، ومن بينها الرابطة، بالحوار في هذا التوقيت يأتي استجابة لدعوة خادم الحرمين الشريفين التي جاءت في وقتها وفي وقت يشهد العالم فيه حلقات نقاش موسعة لوضع أسس لحوار موضوعي يسد الطريق أمام مؤسسات معادية للإنسانية تعمل لخلط الأوراق».
وأوضح الدكتور التركي أن الإسلام دين حوار وإقناع واقتناع لأسباب كثيرة أولها أنه يحترم العقل الإنساني ويحث على استخدامه.. وأن الحوار عند المسلمين ثمرة التصور الإسلامي للإنسان القائم على تحديد غاية الوجود الإنساني وهي عبادة الله والخضوع له، ومدّ الوعي لدى هذا الإنسان إلى ما وراء الحياة الدنيا القصيرة، إلى الحياة الخالدة الباقية.
وقال إن المؤتمر مناسبة للتأكيد للعالم أنه لا توجد في الإسلام مشكلة في التعامل مع الأطراف الأخرى. وقد نجح سلفنا الصالح في وضع نواة أمة كبيرة ضمت شعوباً وألواناً عديدة، وتعايشت فيها حضارات عريقة عملت لنصرة الدين الواحد، دون أن تكون مضطرة للتخلي عن الصالح من حضاراتها ولغاتها وتقاليدها.
وأكد الأمين العام للرابطة إلى أن قواعد الحوار الحضاري القائمة على مفهوم عالمية الإسلام توجب علينا إدارة حوار بالتي هي أحسن، مع الالتزام بالحقيقة في التعامل مع الوقائع. وقال إن التاريخ مليء بالجوانب المضيئة في العلاقة بين المسلمين وغيرهم، وهو يشهد بسماحة الإسلام وعدالته مع غير المسلمين.
وقال إن ترحيب المسلمين بالحوار يفتح لهم باب التأكيد على تعميم القيم المشتركة بين أبناء البشرية، مع تحديد نقاط واضحة للحوار لنبذ الاستعلاء الحضاري أو العنصري، مقابل التعريف بمبادئ الإسلام وعرض أحكامه في القضايا المختلفة وهو ما يجعل النقاش والحوار وسيلة من وسائل الدعوة ونشر قيم الإسلام لمواجهة الظلم وقهر المادة للإنسان في هذا العصر.
وأشار الدكتور التركي إلى أن التواصل مع الأمم، والحوار مع الآخر مسؤولية إسلامية فقد أمرنا الله تعالى بذلك في قوله «دع إلى سبيل ربك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة وجادلهم بالتي هي أحسن إن ربك هو أعلم بمن ضل عن سبيله وهو أعلم بالمهتدين».
............. الخ..

 ولم أرَ اعتراضًا علميًّا بالحُجَّة والبرهان في المشاركات السابقة على كلام ابن القيِّم الظَّاهر البيِّن =حتَّى أحاول نقاشه أوالجواب عنه، إلَّا من أماله عن مساره أوحمله على غير محمله فلن يجدي نقاشي معه شيئًا؛ إذ تصبح القضيَّة قصد وما قصد.. الخ!
 والأهمُّ ههنا أنَّه لم يتَّضح لي إلى الآن أي دليل على أنَّه لا يمكن الاستفاد من الحوار مع الكفَّار في مصالح المسلمين إلَّا لأجل دعوتهم إلى الإسلام، فمن جاد به علمه فلْيختصر علينا الأمر ولْيذكر ذلك، حتى يتمَّ نقاشه.

 وقُصارى أمر من منع الحوار أوأنكر عليه هو التوجُّس من تبعاته، وهذا الأمر لو أُخِّذ بهذا القدر فهو عائدٌ إذن إلى تقدير المفاسد والمصالح، وأنَّ من رأى وجود مثل هذه المفاسد لم يحرِّم الحوار لذاته كما يدندن بعض الإخوة ههنا، بل لأنَّ هناك مفاسد وهي... ثم يسردها!
 ولكن المنصف المتجرِّد عن التَّقليد يعلم من وعي هذا الكلام أنَّ تقدير المفاسد والمصالح أمر اجتهاديٌّ تختلف فيه وجهات النَّظر فلم رفع الصَّوت والقص واللصق إذن وكأنَّ في الأمر تزحزحًا عن ثوابت هذا الدِّين أوتسليم بما ينقض أصوله؟

 أمَّا قضيَّة القداسة التي ذكرها الشَّيخ فقد ذكرت مثلها عن بعض المتعصِّبين لأقوال الشُّيوخ، وهو ينعى على العوام التعصُّب، وكأنَّ الحقَّ قد وقف عند كلام هذا الشيخ، فلا من أخذ بتقليد الشَّيخ أتى بجديد ولا من ترك قوله لعدم قناعته بالأدلَّة التي سردها يستهين به. وعدم القدرة على الحوار أوعدم القول بجواز فهذه مواهب يقسمها الله بين عباده، ولا أظنُّ الشيخ حاتما قصد به الشيخ الفوزان خصوصًا، ولا الشيخ الفوزان هو من يكتب بيننا ههنا، ولا هو من رفع النَّكير في المنتديات والمواقع وصاح ههنا وهناك...
 ولكن القداسة المذمومة من أتباع الشيخ الفوزان وغيره حفظهم الله وسدَّدهم، من الذين يلوِّحون بكلامهم -بالقص واللَّصق- عند كلِّ مسألةٍ قد يسوغ فيها وجهات النَّظَر، وكأنَّ الأمر قد قام به إجماع، ويتوثَّب للطَّعن في ديانة من خالف الشيخ أوغيره من أهل العلم والفضل والورع ... فلمثل هؤلاء يقال لهم: أنتم أصحاب قداسة للشيوخ كما هو حال كثير من المتعصِّبة المعروفين!
 وعلى كلٍّ فإنَّ احترام أهل العلم واجبٌ لكن ليس هذا حديثنا ولا موضوعنا الذي نتحاور بشأنه الآن ولا السِّياق في نظري هو ذا السِّياق..
 لذا فأقول للمقلِّدة: يجب عليكم تقليد من ترون أنَّه أعلم وأورع، لكن لا توجبوا ذلك على غيرك..!

 الأمر الثاني: المبادرة لإيجاد هيئةٍ للحوار بين الأديان، بما يتوافق مع ثوابت الدِّين ولا يميِّع شيئًا منها أو يلغيها أولى من ترك السَّاحة لمن كثر كلامهم في هذا الأمر.. ممَّن صار كلامهم حُجَّة على أهل العلم والإيمان..
 وهذا قد كرَّرت الكلام عليه عدَّة مرَّاتٍ وضربت له بالمثال فتوى الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز في جواز الصُّلح مع اليهود، فيأتي من ينكر على الشيخ فتواه بحُجَّة أنَّ ذلك ممَّا يساعد على التَّطبيع مع إسرائيل! وأنَّ اليهود والصَّهاينة استغلُّوا الفتوى استغلالًا سيِّئًا... الخ ؟!
 فما الحلُّ في نظرك يا أخانا؟ أن تُلْغَى الفتوى، أويعاكس اتَّجاهها؛ فيُقال بالحرمة -ولو لم يعتقد صحَّته الشّخ- لأجل أنَّ هناك من قد يستغلُّها؟ وكأنَّ الشَّيخ حين أصدر هذه الفتوى كان في كوكبٍ آخر لا يدري بما يسمَّى بالصَِّراع العربي الإسرائيلي؟! وبهذا طعن عليه بأنَّه لا يفقه الواقع ولا يدري ما يحصل!  وكأنَّ الشَّيخ حرَّر الفتوى لأجل عيون إسرائيل؟!
 وفي نظري.. فإنَّ الأزمة الحالية عند كثيرٍ من المقلِّدة لمن ينكر على من قال بجواز الحوار وإجابة الكفَّار لما فيه صلاح المسلمين وإن لم يكن في دعوتهم للإسلام - ومنهم ابن القيِّم كما تقدَّم بيانه- ليست في عدم القدرة على الحوار أوفي تقديره تفصيلات مساوئه؛ بل عدم فهم معنى الحوار الذي ينادي به الطَّرف الآخر.
 ولهذا فإنَّ كثرة القَّصِّ واللَّزق لمواقف بعض المنحرفين عن الثَّوابت في قضيَّة الحوار لا تعنينا، الذي يعنينا هو موقفنا نحن.. فسلْ من قال بالجواز من أهل العلم والإيمان عمَّا تتوجَّس منه خيفةً هل يقول به؟ بالطَّبع لا، فلم تلزم غيرك ما يلتزمه؟!

 ولهذا فأنا أقطع الطَّريق على كلِّ من يجلس لتعداد مساويء الحوار مع الكفَّار بأنَّه لا يلزمني مثل هذه الثِّمار السَّيِّئة؛ لأنِّي لم أقل بها، ولستُ موظَّفًا رقابيًا يراقب جدول أعمال المتحاورين حتى أقيِّم أعمالهم، بل حسبي ذكر حكم هذا الأمر، مع التأكيد على مسألأة عدم استغلاله في تمييع الثوابت أوالمسلَّمات وعدم التنازل عنها.
 ومرَّةً أخرى أنا لا أتكلَّم عن حوار بعينه، إنَّما أتكلَّم عن حكم عام؛ فمن أخطأ التطبيق فما ذنبي أنا؟ 

 وأحسب أنِّي أجبتُ إلى كلِّ ما أثير في الحوار السَّابق من أختنا الكريمة، وقد كفاني الأخوة بعض ما أردُّتُ ذكره ههنا، وعلى الخصوص أخونا الكريم محسن زاهد..

 وللتعقيب بقيَّة إن كان بقي إشكال فيما تقدم، ونرجو من الإخوة تركيز النِّقاش في موضوعنا وعدم الانحراف عنه.*

----------


## علي التمني

بسم الله

كثيرا ما يتهم أحدهم غيره بكثرة القص واللصق ، واجزم أنه لا يعنين لأنني لا أجيد القص واللصق ، وهو يعلم هذا ، ولكنه نسي نفسه ، فهو والحق يقال الذي لا يشق له غبار في القص واللصق حتى من الردود الأخيرة جدا جدا ،،  فلم تسلم حتى الردود الأخيرة التي هي موجودة وقريبة جدا من القارئ في الموضوع نفسه من قصه ولصقه حتى يتهم غيره بالقص واللصق ،، وقد قيل (رمتني بدائها وانسلت ).

في 22/12/1429

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

(مؤامرة الفاتيكان على الإسلام)


                                                                       الحوار 



وسيلة استغلها المنصرون لتحقيق آمالهم وما تصبو إليه أنفسـهم من زعزعة عقائد المسلمين، وصرفهـم عن دينهـم، وإثـارة الشكوك وبعث الشبه من خلال اجتماعات سبق الإعداد والترتيب لها بين نفـر من المنصرين من ذوي الخبرة في هذا الباب، وبين نفر من المسلمين أو من المنتسبين إلى الإسلام- غايتها مناقشات علنية لا تمت بظاهرهـا إلى التبشير، وإن كانت تهدف في الحقيقة إلى زعزعة العقائد، مـن خـلال النقاش وعرض الأقوال والردود ثم النفوذ من خلال الأخطاء والجمـل المتشابهة إلى التأثير على ذوي النفوس الضعيفة (1 ) .
وقد لجـأت إلى الحـوار الهيئـات التنصيريـة منذ عـام 1960م، وأصدر مجلس الكنائس العالمي مطبوعات كثيرة توثق هـذا الحـوار (2 ) . وتتضمن شرحا لمعنى الحوار وأهدافه وغاياته التي يطمح أن يصل إليها المنصـرون، ومن أبرزهـا وأهمهـا مـا ورد في الكتـاب الموسـوم بـ " توجيهات من أجل حـوار بـين المسيحيين والمسلمين " الصـادر عن الفاتيكان عام 1969م، ومما جاء فيه: 
- هناك موقفان لا بد منهمـا أثناء الحـوار: أن نكـون صرحـاء، وأن نؤكد مسيحيتنا وفقا لمطلب الكنيسة. 
- أخطر ما يمكن أن يوقف الحوار: أن يكتشف من نحـاوره نيتنـا في تنصيره، وإذا ما قـد تم استبعاد هذا الموقـف بـين الكـاثوليكي وغـير الكـاثوليكي، فإنـه لم يستبعد بعد بـين المسيحي والمسـلم، وإذا مـا تشكك مـن نحـاوره في هذه النية علينـا بوقـف الحوار فـورا، وهـذا التوقف المؤقت لا يعفينا من تأكيد مواقفنا بوضوح. 
- سيفقد الحوار كل معناه إذا قام المسـيحي بإخفـاء أو بتقليل قيمـة معتقداته التي تختلف مع القرآن. 
- يجب تفادي الدخول في مناقشات حول ما يـرد في القرآن بشـأن المسيح والمسيحية، ولنترك المسلم يتساءل عنها كيف ما شاء وعلينا أن نتذكر أن قبولنا لسر المسيح يمثل سر إيماننا. 
- على جميع المسيحيين المهتمين بالحوار تفـادي الحديـث عن محمد بأي استخفاف وألا يبدو عليهم أبدا ازدراء ذلك الحماس الذي يحيطه به الإسلام وعدم إنكار دوره الديني كمبشر وشجاع للتوحيـد الـذي نشره المسلمون فيما بعد. 
- من أهـم عقبـات الحـوار مـا قمنـا بـه في المـاضي ضد الإسـلام والمسلمين وهذه المرارات عادت للصحوة حاليـا، وقـد أضيفت الآن قضية إسرائيل وموقف العرب منها، ونحن كمسيحيين نعرف مـا هي مسئوليتنا حيال هذه القضية وعلينا أن نبحث دائما عن توجه إنساني خاصة أن حل هذه المشكلة ليس في أيدينا. 
- لا يكفي أن نتقرب مـن المسلمين، بـل يجـب أن نصل إلى درجـة احترام الإسلام (3 ) على أنه يمثل قيمة إنسانية عاليـة وتقدمـا في التطور الديني بالنسبة للوثنية. 
- مراعاة سوء فهم المسلم للعقيدة المسيحية، لأن العبارات الواردة في القرآن عن المسيحية تشوهها، فهم ينفـون التثليث وتجسد الله في المسيح، وأي حوار في هذا المجال سيواجه بالفشـل مـا لم يغير المسـلم من موقفه. 
- في أي حوار يجب على المسيحي أن يقنـع المسلم بـأن المسيحية قـائمـة على التوحيد وألا ينـاقش أيـة تفـاصيل، فـأي كـلام سـيقوله المسيحي تبريرا للعقيدة لن يمكنه أن يقنـع بـه المسلم الـذي لا يـرى في الثالوث إلا المساس بالتوحيد ويستند في ذلك إلى سورة التوحيد. 
- ضرورة القيام بفصـل المسيحية في حـد ذاتها عن العـالم الغربـي ومواقفه المادية ومواقفه الاستعمارية فالمسلم لم ينس ذلك بعد. 
- على من يقوم بالحوار من المسيحيين فصل ما هو دنيوي عمـا هو ديني في المواقف السابقة للكنيسة والغرب مـن الإسـلام والبحـث عن نقاط مشتركة. 
- ما زال المسلم يشك إلى الآن في نوايا المسيحي، وهي أصعب نقطة في الحوار، لذلك لا يجب على المسيحي أن يعرب عـن عـدم اكتراثـه بذلك فحسب، وإنما عليه أن يستمع إلى نقاط الاعـتراض مـع تمسكه في قرارة نفسه بكل عقائده الكنسية. 
- يجب الاعتماد على الغرس الثقـافي ولا يجـب إغفـال الـدور الـذي يقوم به الغرب في العالم الثالث من تغيير حضاري. 
- لقد سبق لمثل هذا الحوار بين العرب المسيحيين والمسلمين أن بـدأ في الماضي، في دمشق (القرن الثـامن) وقرطبـة (القرن الثـاني عشر) وأقرب منـا في الشرق الأوسـط (القرن التاسـع عشر) وهـو مازال يتواصل ونأمل أن يزداد في كل مكان تتواجد فيه المسـيحية والإسـلام ولن نكف أبدا عن تأكيد أهمية الحوار الثقافي. 
- إن الحوار بالنسبة لكنيسة هو عبارة عـن أداة، وبـالتحديد، عبـارة عن طريقة للقيام بعملها في عالم اليوم. (4 ) كما اشتمل بحث " الدعـوة إلى التجـدد الروحـي " على دروس من الماضي وتوقعات المستقبل وكان من بينها: 
3 - يجـب استبدال تشويه سمعـة الإسـلام بالتعـايش والحـوار دون إضعاف التنصير على الرغم من زيف الإسلام وعجزه. 
4 - يجب الاهتمـام بدراسـة اللاهوت الإسلامي، كمـا يجـب بذل الجهود لتدعيم الأرضية المشتركة، بالإضافة إلى الإشـارة الملائمـة والمناسبة إلى المسيح ( 5) .
والنصارى يؤملون من وراء هذه الحوارات والمناقشات أن يتـم اعتراف المسلمين بصحة دينهم، وأنهم على شيء من الحق، وأن هناك نقاطا ومسائل مشتركة بينهم يمكن استثمارها للاتفاق بين الطرفين. 
وهذا من أهداف جمعيـات الحـوار وهو مـا أشـار إليـه بعـض الباحثين بقوله: (وجوهرها وهدفهـا في الحقيقة هو أن يكسـب اليهود والنصارى في هذا العصر اعترافا من المسلمين بصحة دينهم، وهذا لـه دور كبير في صد النصارى واليهود عن الدخول في الإسـلام، وذلـك لأن كثيرا من النصارى وبعض اليهود متعطشون إلى دين شامل كامل كالإسلام، وقد سئموا مما يسمى عندهـم بالمسيحية أو اليهوديـة الـتي هي من صنع الأحبار والرهبان وليست الدين الصحيح الذي أنزله الله على موسى وعيسى عليهما السلام، فإذا سمع هؤلاء تلك الشنشـنة- التي تصدر من أشخاص يطلـق عليهـم ألقـاب علميـة ودينيـة كبـيرة- المتضمنة لاعترافهم بالدين النصراني والدين اليهودي المحرفين، وسمعـوا حـرص أولئـك العلمـاء الأكـابر إلى مد أيديهـم إلى ديـن النصـارى واليهود والبحث عن مزاملتـه بـأي ثمن ومحاولـة تقريبـه من الإسلام خاب ظنهم وقالوا لماذا ننتقل إلى الإسلام وهو كديننا الذي نشعر فيه بالتعاسة، بل إن ديننا أفضل منه بدلالة حـرص أصحابـه على تقريبنـا إليهم ليكسبوا بذلك عزا وشرفا ) ( 6) . 
ذكر كل من د. مصطفى خالدي و د. عمر فروخ غايـة هـذا الحوار في العصر الحاضر حيث قالا: والحوار بين المبشرين وبين أتبـاع الأديان غير المسيحيين أمر قديم، فإن عددا كبيرا من المؤسسات الغربية كـالمدارس والنوادي وجمعيات الشبان والشابات وسائل لحـوار مستتر كثيرا أو قليلا- وغاية هذا الحوار زعزعة العقائد على ألسنة أشـخاص معروفين في قومهم. 
والحوار كالمعاهدات يظفر بالغنـائم فيهـا من كـان أقـوى يـدا وأرفع صوتا. ومما يؤسف له أن نفرا قد حملهـم تيـار هـذا الحوار إلى حيث لا يريدون. وعلى كل فإن النتائج العملية لذلك الحـوار لم تكـن بعيدة الأثر في تحقيق الهـدف الذي نصـب لها، ذلـك لأن المخلصـين أدركوا أن هذا الحوار هو وسيلة جديـدة من وسـائل التبشـير الديـني والسياسي معا. ثم إن كثيرا من المخلصـين كـانوا يتتبعـون الحركـات العامة في العالم فعلموا بأهداف هذا الحوار. أما الذين ليس لهم تتبع لما يجري في العالم فقد ظنوا أن هذا الحوار فرصة لتبيين آرائهم، وكـانوا في ذلك مخطئين) (7 ) . 
وقد خفي على هؤلاء المتحمسين هذا البـاب من المسـلمين أن كل المسائل التي يزعمون أنه يمكنهم الالتقاء فيها مـع النصـارى لا وجود لها بل لا حقيقة لها في واقـع الأمة النصرانيـة؛ ذلـك لأن الإلـه الذي يدين له النصارى بالإيمان يختلف عن الله الذي يعبده المسلمون، بل الإله في النصرانية جزء من الوثنية النصرانية المثلثة، والمسيح الـذي يؤلهه النصارى يختلف عن المسيح الـذي يؤمن بنبوتـه المسلمون؛ إذ مسيح الهدى غـير مسـيح الضـلال، قـال تعالى: { وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِنْهُ مَا لَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلَّا اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِينًا   } (8 ) . 
وكذلك الإنجيل الذي تنزل على المسيح عليه السلام ويؤمن به المسلمون يختلف عن هذه الأساطير التي يتداولوها النصارى ويؤمنـون بها. 
وهذا الحوار الذي دلف من خلاله المنصرون إلى ساحات الأمة الإسلامية (9 ) يشككون تـارة ويتمسكنون تـارة، ويهـاجمون تـارة ويسالمون أخـرى.. نراهـم يعيـدون النظر في جـدوى هـذه الوسـيلة ومدى تحقيقها للغايات التي قدرت لها، ففي المؤتمـر التنصـيري المنعقـد في كلورادو عام 1978 م قدم دانيل آر بروستر بحثا بعنـوان: " الحوار بين النصـارى والمسلمين وصلتـه الوثيقـة بالتنصـير" وبـين فيـه تـاريخ الحوار ومستوياته والأدوار المتغيرة للحوار في كل فترة، كما قـدم فيـه قلق المنصرين من أن يتحول الحوار إلى وسـيلة لإسـلام المحـاورين من النصارى حيث قال: (والأمر الذي يقلق المنصريـن- كما أقلقتهـم الموضوعات السابقة- وربما كان أكثر الأمور التي تبعث على القلق- هو مفهوم المحاورة الذي أتقنه مجلس الكنائس العالمي والذي يقول: إن المحاورة التي تتم بأمانة وصراحة وبدون عداوة أو حلـول مسبقة، قـد تقود إلى كسب النصراني إلى جانب المسلم) ( 10). 
ورغم هذه المراوحة من جانب النصارى تجاه هذا الأمر، إلا أن الكثير من الباحثين المسلمين فرحوا بهذا الأمر، وتهافتوا عليه، وظنـوه بابا من أبواب الدعوة إلى الإسلام- فهلا كان هذا قبل أن يدعو إليـه النصارى- ولأن نكون أئمة هدى خيرا من أن نكون تابعين للنصارى في طروحاتهم فنحقق لهم ما يريدون دون أن نشعر. 
وهذا الأمر- على أهميته البالغة- لم يأخذ حقه من الدراسـة والتمحيص والتحقيق، وإيضاح الحكـم الشرعي فيه- حسب علمـي- وإن كـانت أفـردت لذلـك دراسـات لكنها وقعـت في خطأ- فيمـا أعتقد- حيث نزلت الآيات القرآنية والأحاديث النبوية وسير السلف والعلماء المتعلقة بمجادلة أهل الكتاب على الحوار الذي دعا إليه مجلس الكنائس العالمي لغرض معـين وهو تنصـير المسـلمين، وإن لم يتحقـق ذلك، فليتحقق ما دون ذلك وهو أن يظفروا باعتراف، أو يخرجوا من هذا الحوار أو ذاك بتوصيات ونتائج تكـون حجة لمشكك، ودليـلا لمنصر، ومستندا لضغط سياسي كما وقع في مؤتمر لبنـان المنعقد عـام 1972م بتحريـض من أمانـة سر الفاتيكـان الـذي حضـره خمسـة وعشرون منصرا وعشرون مسلما من عشرين دولة، وكـان موضوعـه " من أجل التفاهم والتعامل الإنساني " وناقش الموضوعات التالية: 
(1) الأديان والأمم. 
(2) عبادة وصلاة. 
(3) العلاقات النصرانية الإسلامية. 
(4) العلاقات الإسلامية النصرانية. 
(5) الوحي الحقيقة والخضوع. 
وخرج بنتيجـة: أن على الإنسـان أن يعيش مع أخيه الإنسان وحتى في نفس العائلات بإيمان قوي بالله ولو اختلف التعبير اللاهوتـي، وتضـاربت الآراء في العقـائد. وانتهـى إلى التوصيات التالية:- 
1 - شهادة صريحة بتجنب الخوف والشك. 
2 - الاحترام المتبادل. 
3 - رفض جميع المقارنات بين مـا في الديـانتين من ركـائز قويـة هنـا ومسائل ضعف في الجانب الآخر. 
وكمـا وقـع في الحوار الـذي أعقـب زيـارة السـادات إلى الفاتيكـان ومقابلته للبابا وتباحثـا حـول موضـوع السـلام في الشرق، ورأيـا أن الحوار ممكن أن يساعد على مشروع السلام... فدعا الأزهر أمانة سر الفاتيكان إلى حوار بينهما وكـانت موضوعاتـه: 
(1) الإيمان بالرسـل دون تفرقة.
(2) السلام من الإسلام. 
(3) التعـامل والتعـاون وانعـدام التعصب في الإسلام. 
(4) الجديد في حوار الكنيسة مع الإسلام (11 ) . 
وفي ختام هذه الفقرة أقول: إن أي جـدل ديـني مـع النصـارى ينبغي أن يكون منطلقا من قوله تعالى: { قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ تَعَالَوْاْ إِلَى كَلَمَةٍ سَوَاء بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ أَلاَّ نَعْبُدَ إِلاَّ اللّهَ وَلاَ نُشْرِكَ بِهِ شَيْئاً وَلاَ يَتَّخِذَ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضاً أَرْبَاباً مِّن دُونِ اللّهِ فَإِن تَوَلَّوْاْ فَقُولُواْ اشْهَدُواْ بِأَنَّا مُسْلِمُونَ } ( 12) ووفق سنة رسول الله  وعلى ضوء جدال السلف الصالح لأهل الكتاب. 


..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  .........................

(1 ) انظر التبشير والاستعمار ، ص : 257 . وحقيقة التبشير ، ص : 173 . 
(2 ) التنصير خطة لغزو العالم الإسلامي ، ص : 724 . 
(3 ) وصدق الله حيث يقول : (وإذا جاءوكم قالوا آمنا وقد دخلوا بالكفر وهم قـد خرجوا به والله أعلم بما كانوا يكتمون ) ، سورة المائدة ، الآية : 61 . 
(4 ) نقلا عن مؤامرة الفاتيكان على الإسلام ، ص : 169-172 . وانظر أيضـا كتـاب : تنصير العالم ، ص : 106 ، وما بعدها موضوع : الحوار أداة لفرض الارتداد واعتنـاق المسيحية . 
(5 ) التنصير خطة لغزو العالم الإسلامي ، ص : 598 . وقـد تركـت نقل الفقرة الأولى والثانية لعدم تعلقهما في هذا الموضوع . 
(6 ) أهمية الجهاد في نشر الدعوة الإسلامية والرد على الطوائف المغالية فيـه ص : 449 ، تأليف د . علي بن نفيع العلياني . 
(7 ) التبشير والاستعمار ، ص : 258 . 
(8 ) سورة النساء ، الآية : 157 . 
(9 ) انظر الإبطال لنظرية الخلط بين دين الإسلام وغيره من الأديان ، د . بكـر أبـو زيـد ، ص : 101 . 
(10 ) التنصير خطة لغزو العالم الإسلامي ، ص : 728 . 
(11 ) المناظرات بين المسلمين والنصارى ، رسـالة الدكتـوراه ، إعـداد الباحثة فـايزة بنـت محمد خاطر . ص : 71-80 ، 72-81 . 
(12 ) سورة آل عمران ، الآية : 64 . 

#نقلا وقصا ولصقا من كتاب(التنصير تعريفه واهدافه وسائله) للشيخ عبدالرحمن عبدالله الصالح.



-لا ادري ما العيب في القص واللصق اذا كان نقلا وتكلما بعلم! 
هل النقل الصحيح لا يقبل ويرد بحجة انه قص ولصق! 
سبحان الله, صدق عليه الصلاة والسلام عندما قال:( ان من البيان لسحرا)! تريد ان ترد الحق باسم القص واللصق!!!!
هل تريدني ان اتكلم من عند نفسي-عن جهل- من غير البحث والنظر واعتبار المآلات!!
-ثم يا اخي العبرة بما انتهى اليه الحوار لا بما قيل وقال وغير ذلك!!

-اما قولك: ( وهذا قد كرَّرت الكلام عليه عدَّة مرَّاتٍ وضربت له بالمثال فتوى الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز في جواز الصُّلح مع اليهود، فيأتي من ينكر على الشيخ فتواه بحُجَّة أنَّ ذلك ممَّا يساعد على التَّطبيع مع إسرائيل! وأنَّ اليهود والصَّهاينة استغلُّوا الفتوى استغلالًا سيِّئًا... الخ ؟!

##  الشيخ الامام ابن باز رحمه الله فتاواه معروفة في موضوع دعوة تقارب الاديان!!! فلا تحمل كلامه رحمه الله ما لا يحتمل وتضعه في غير موضه!!


-ختاما, سيعرف الجميع من يقدس الاشخاص على حساب الحق!!؟

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

هل من اجابة لهذا السؤال؟

ومما يثيره اليوم الجهلة تارة، والمغرضون تارة أخرى، في وسائل الإعلام وغيرها، قولهم: كيف لا نسمح لهم ببناء الكنائس في بلادنا وقد سمحوا لنا ببناء المساجد في بلادهم؟!، ولو منعناهم من ذلك فسيمنعون المسلمين من بناء المساجد والصلاة فيها، وأنه ينبغي أن نعطي رعاياهم حريتهم الدينية كما أعطوا رعايا المسلمين حريتهم الدينية، وأن من العلماء المعاصرين من أفتى بجواز ذلك اعتماداً على رأي أبي حنيفة في الجواز، ...إلخ

-طبعا قصا ولصق!

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

قال الشيخ عبدالرحمن الشثري في كتابه (الفرقان في بيان حقيقة التقارب والتسامح بين الفرق والأديان):


إنَّ الدعوة إلى ما يُسمَّى : التعايش مع الآخرين .. الانفتاح .. التسامح .. الإخاء الديني ( ) .. الحرية .. المساواة .. السلام العالمي .. الإنسانية ( ) .. العالمية ( ) .. نبذ التعصب الديني , التعددية في الحوار الفكري , احترام الرأي الآخر .. التغيير , نبذ كل ما يُخالف الفكر الوسطي , تبادل الحضارات والثقافات ... الخ ( ) .
     ( ولعلَّ ( ) ) من يدعو إلى هذا الفكر : يجهل أنَّ المناداة بما يُسمَّى ( التعايش مع الآخرين , واحترام الرأي الآخر ... إلخ ) ( هي من دعوة الداعين ( ) ) إلى ( وحدة الأديان ( ) ) ( ) .
     ولمَّا كانت الدعوة إلى وحدة الأديان ( ) كفراً بُواحاً , وردة ظاهرة , يُدركها العوام فضلاً عن الخواص , لذا فقد حرص المنظِّرون لها على إيجاد ذرائع مبطَّنة , واستحداث وسائلَ مقنعة للوصول إلى مآربهم في هذه الدعوة ......

-وانظر الى هذه الاقوال وبطلانها :

(     قال أحد دُعاة الحوار د. يوسف الحسن : ( إنَّ الحوار الذي نفهم ليس دعوة مبطنةً , فمن التزم الحوار وقبله نهجاً , يكفُّ عن الدعوة والتبشير في الوقت الذي فيه يُحاور , فالحوار الذي نقصد له مصالح أخرى مشتركة , لا يدخل التبشير أو الدعوة ضمنها ) ( ) .
     وقال الدَّعي الآخر : د. حسن إسماعيل عبيد : ( إنَّ الحوار يرفض مبدأ أي توجُّه إحلالي يسعى إلى نسخ الدِّيانات القائمة , وتمثلها , واستيعابها في دينٍ ما , بحسبان أنه الأقوم أو الأفضل أو الأحسن , إنَّ الحوار يدعو إلى التعايش السلمي كعملية ممكنة في ظلِّ معطيات واقع الأديان القائمة واختلاف منطلقاتها العقائدية .. ) ( ) .  


     قال أحد دُعاة التقريب – سعود المولى - : ( إنَّ الأغيار في العقيدة , غير المسلمين لهم مكانهم الطبيعي , وليس مكانهم المقرون بالْمِنَّة ... فليس في الاجتماع السياسي الإسلامي مواطنون درجة أولى , ومواطنون درجة ثانية , المواطنون درجة واحدة وانتسابهم إلى الدولة انتسابٌ واحد ) ( ) .
     ويقول زميله : فهمي هويدي : ( ليس صحيحاً أنَّ المسلمين في هذه الدنيا صنفٌ متميِّز ومتفوِّق من البشر لمجرَّد كونهم مسلمين , وليس صحيحاً أنَّ الإسلام يُعطي أفضيلة للمسلمين .. ) ( ) . 


     قال أحدُ دُعاة التقريب - محمد عمارة - : ( لَم تكن الجزية إذاً ضريبة ( دينية ) علَّة وجوبها هي ( المُخالفة في الدين ) بل كانت بدلاً من الجندية عندما اقتضت الضرورة الأمن قصر الجندية على المسلمين , فلمَّا زالت هذه الضرورة وكلَّما تخلَّفت سقطت هذه الضريبة , وقامت المساواة الحقَّة والحقيقة بين المواطنين على اختلاف الشرائع والمذاهب و ( الأديان ) واليوم ... وبعد التطوُّر الذي بلغته الأمة , والذي ساوى بين أبنائها جميعاً في شرف الجندية وتأدية ضريبة الدم , والذود عن الوطن , هل هناك مبرِّرٌ لبقايا فكرٍ أو حديث – مجرَّد فكر أو حديث – عن هذه الجزية تظل معشعشة في عقول متخلِّفة , ظانة أو زاعمة أنَّ سقوط هذه الضريبة هو تعطيل لحكم من أحكام الله !؟ ... ) ( ) .  


تستهدفُ هذه النظرية إبطال أحكام الإسلام المفروضة على المسلمين أمام الكافرين من اليهود والنصارى وغيرهم , وأمام المبتدعة ممن ينتسب للإسلام , من وجوب دعوتهم ومناصحتهم , فإن لم يستجيبوا فيجبُ عداوتهم وبغضهم , والتصريح لهم بالعداوة والبغض ( ) .

قال أحد دُعاة التقريب محمد عبده في سرده لأصول الإسلام في اعتقاده : ( الأصل السابع للإسلام : مَوَدَّة المُخالفين في العقيدة ) 


-وانظر في الكتاب كلام الامام ابن باز في هذا الموضوع :

     وقال فضيلة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز رحمه الله تعالى : › من عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز إلى حضرة الأخ سماحة الشيخ جاد الحق علي جاد الحق , شيخ الأزهر , وفقه الله للخير .
     سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . 
     أما بعد : فقد اطلعت على مقالة لسماحتكم نشرتها صحيفة الجزيرة السعودية في عددها الصادر في ( يوم الجمعة 16 / 5 / 1415 هـ ) بعنوان : ( علاقة الإسلام بالأديان الأخرى ) وَرَدَ في أولها من كلامكم ما نصُّه : 
     ( الإسلام يحرص على أن يكون أساس علاقاته مع الأديان والشعوب الأخرى هو السلام العام , والود والتعاون , لأن الإنسان عموماً في نظر الإسلام هو مخلوق عزيز كرَّمه الله تعالى وفضله على كثير من خلقه .......) انظر في الكتاب للبقية!

-ثمَّ إنَّ القاعدة التي يجتمع عليها ( المتحاورون بين الفرق ( ) ) : ( نجتمع فيما اتَّفقنا عليه , ويعذرُ بعضنا بعضاً فيما اختلفنا عليه ؟ .
     وهذا تقعيد حادثٌ فاسدٌ , إذ لا عُذرَ لِمَن خالف ( في ( ) ) قواطع الأحكام في الإسلام , فإنه بإجماع المسلمين لا يسوغُ العذر ولا التنازلُ عن مسلَّمات الاعتقاد , وكم من فرقة تُنابذ أصلاً شرعياً وتُجادل دونه بالباطل ؟ ) ( ) 


-قال المؤلف:
/ تستهدف إسقاط جوهر الإسلام , واستعلائه , وظهوره وتميزه , بجعل دين الإسلام المحكم المحفوظ من التحريف والتبديل , في مرتبة متساوية مع غيره من كل دين محرَّف منسوخ , بل مع العقائد الوثنية الأخرى , وجعل مذهب أهل السنة في مرتبة متساوية مع المذاهب الفاسدة .
     وقد قام أحد دُعاة التقارب مع الآخر ؟ بنشر مقالٍ ذكر فيه : أنَّ من لَم يتَّبع النبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم يُطعه ، بل بقي يهودياً أو نصرانياً فهو على دين حق ؟ .
     فأصدر سماحة شيخنا عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن باز رحمه الله تعالى هذا البيان :
     ( الحمد لله رب العالمين ، والصلاة والسلام على خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين نبينا محمد ، وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ، أما بعد : فقد اطلعتُ على المقال المنشور بجريدة الشرق الأوسط بعددها رقم ( 5824 ) وتاريخ 5/6/1415هـ كتبه من سَمَّى نفسه : عبد الفتاح الحايك تحت عنوان : ( الفهم الخاطئ ) .
     وملخَّص المقال : إنكاره لِما هو معلومٌ من دين الإسلام بالضرورة ، وبالنصِّ والإجماع ، وهو عمومُ رسالة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى جميع الناس ، وادعاؤه أنَّ من لَم يتَّبع محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم يُطعه ، بل بقي يهودياً أو نصرانياً فهو على دين حق ، ثمَّ تطاول على ربِّ العالمين سبحانه في حكمته في تعذيب الكفار والعصاة وجعل ذلك من العبث . 
     وقد قام بتحريف النصوص الشرعية ووضعها في غير مواضعها ، وفسَّرها بما يُمليه هواه ، وأعرض عن الأدلة الشرعية والنصوص الصريحة الدالة على عموم رسالة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وعلى كفر من سمع به ولم يتَّبعه ، وأنَّ الله لا يقبل غير الإسلام ديناً ، إلى غير ذلك من النصوص الصريحة التي أعرض عنها , لينخدع بكلامه الجهَّال . 
     وهذا الذي فعله كفرٌ صريحٌ ، وردةٌ عن الإسلام ، وتكذيبٌ لله سبحانه ولرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، كما يَعلمُ ذلك مَن قرأ المقال من أهل العلم والإيمان , والواجب على وليِّ الأمر إحالته للمحكمة لاستتابته والحكم عليه بما يقتضيه الشرع المطهَّر . 
     والله سبحانه وتعالى قد بيَّن عموم رسالة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ووجوب اتباعه على جميع الثقلين ، وذلك لا يجهله مَن له أدنى مسكة من علم من المسلمين..............  .)


-وذكر:

     الثالث عشر / تستهدف السماح للكفار بإقامة شعائر دينهم في أرض الجزيرة العربية خاصة , وفي بلاد المسلمين عامة , والسماح ببناء معابدهم , فضلاً عن السماح لبعض الفرق المنتسبة للإسلام كالروافض بإقامة حسينيات لهم وإظهار شعائرهم .
     وقد ذكرت جريدة الوطن في عددها رقم 1728 في 16/5/1426هـ ص23 عن اللقاء الثاني التحضيري لمؤتمر الحوار الوطني الخامس : 
     ( ناقش الحاجز النفسي الذي ينتج عن عدم السماح لغير المسلمين بممارسة شعائرهم ) .
     ( قالت سيدة محسن أبو طالب : إنَّ عدم السماح لغير المسلمين بممارسة شعائرهم الدينية يخلق حاجزاً نفسياً كبيراً لديهم تجاه الإسلام , مِمَّا يُؤدِّي إلى صعوبة دعوتهم إلى الإسلام فيما بعد , وأضافت أنه ليس شرطاً أن تُقام لهم دور عبادة داخل السعودية , وشدَّدت - سيدة - أبو طالب على أنَّ ذلك يَخلق نظرة فوقية لديهم تجاه الإسلام .. ) انتهى .
     قال فضيلة الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ مفتي الديار السنية السعودية , رئيس القضاة - رحمه الله تعالى - في حكم من تبرَّع بأرض لكنيسة :
     ( من محمد بن إبراهيم إلى حضرة صاحب الجلالة الملك المعظم ... أيده الله .
     السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته , وبعد :
     فأرفع لجلالتكم من طيِّه قصاصة ما نشر في جريدة - الحياة اللبنانية - مع أنه يغلب على ظني أنكم اطلعتم على هذا الخبر في الجريدة المذكورة قبل كتابي هذا , وإلى الله المشتكى مما جلبه أعداء الإسلام من هذه الأمور التي تَمسُّ الشعور الديني إلى الغاية , نسأل الله أن يحفظ الإسلام عن كيدهم , ويرجع عليهم ما يكيدونه له بالخسار والدمار إنه خير مسئول .
     وهذه ردَّةٌ صريحةٌ من ... نعوذ بالله من الحور بعد الكور .......................)

-قال:
  السابع عشر / ثمَّ غاية الغايات ( ) : بسطُ جَنَاح الكفرة من اليهود والنصارى , والشيوعيين , والبعثيين , والمنافقين , وأهل البدع على المسلمين , هذا بعض ما تستهدفه هذه النظرية والدعوة الآثمة .
     وإنَّ من شدة الابتلاء : أن يستقبل نزرٌ من المسلمين ، ولفيف من المنتسبين إلى الإسلام هذه ( النظرية ) ويركضوا وراءها وإلى ما يُعقد لها من مؤتمرات ونحوها ، وتعلو أصواتهم بها ، مسابقين هؤلاء المبتدعة إلى دعوتهم الفاجرة ، وخطتهم الماكرة لوحدة الدين الإسلامي بين فرقه ( 73 ) فرقة , وغيرها من الفرق التي أخرجها العلماء من هذه الفرق ( 73 ) والتي كلُّها في النار إلا واحدة .
     فيلوون ألسنتهم باستنكار نقد البدع وأهلها , وإنْ كان في بعض هؤلاء ( النَّزْرِ ) صلاحٌ وخير , لكنه الوَهَنُ وضعف العزائم حيناً , وضعف إدراك مدارك الحقِّ ومناهج الصواب أحياناً , بل في حقيقته من ( التولِّي يوم الزحف ) عن ( مواقع الحراسة ) لدين الله والذبِّ عنه , وحينئذٍ يكون الساكت عن كلمة الحقِّ كالناطق بالباطل في ( الإثم ) .


-وقال:
     يقول أحد دعاة التقريب : ( إنَّ التسامح يُعدُّ خطاً حضارياً يقضي بمنح الآخرين حريَّة التعبير عن الآراء والأفكار التي تُغاير الآخرين , كما يَسمحُ بالعيش وفقاً للمبادئ والمعتقدات التي لا نَدينُ بها سويَّة ؟ إنَّ التسامح أصبح إذاً مسألةً لا يُمكن فصلها عن الحريَّة وحقوق الإنسان ... إنَّ التسامح يجبُ أن يشمل الجميع , وكل الأديان على وجه الأرض ... ) ( ) . 
     ويقول البهاء حسين ابن الميرزا المولود بإيران سنة 1233 ، والهالك سنة 1309 ( ) : ( يجبُ على الجميع ترك التعصبات ، وأن يتبادلوا زيارة الجوامع والكنائس ( ) مع بعضهم البعض , لأنَّ اسم الله يُذكر في جميع هذه المعابد مادام الكل يجتمعون لعبادة الله ، فلا خلاف بين الجميع ، فليس منهم أحدٌ يعبد الشيطان ، فيحقُّ للمسلمين أن يذهبوا إلى كنائس النصارى ، وصوامع اليهود ، وبالعكس يذهب هؤلاء إلى المساجد الإسلامية ) ( ) .
     بل ودعا دُعاة التقريب بين الأديان إلى ما ليس له سابقة في تاريخ المسلمين , ولا تستقيم إلاَّ على قانون الزنادقة والملحدين من إقامة الصلاة خلف معتنقي الأديان الأخرى ؟! وقد وقع ذلك في عدَّة مؤتمرات - مؤامرات - منها : مؤتمر الإيمان بالله الواحد والجماعة الإنسانية من أجل التعاون بين المسلمين والمسيحيين في أفريقيا على صعيد العمل والشهادة , عام 1394هـ , والمؤتمر الإسلامي المسيحي الدولي الأول , المنعقد في قرطبة , عام 1394هـ , واللقاء التخطيطي لمؤتمر الخطوات القادمة في الحوار الإسلامي المسيحي , المنعقد في سويسرا عام 1396هـ , ومؤتمر الصداقة الإسلامي المسيحي الدولي الثاني في قرطبة عام 1397هـ , ومؤتمر الكنيسة والجامع ومساهمتهما في انسجام الأديان والمصالحة بينهما , في نيودلهي عام 1398هـ , ومن ذلك : مُشاركة مفتي سوريا الشيخ أحمد كفتاروا عام 1986م في الاحتفال بمرور ألف سنة على وجود وإنشاء الكنيسة الروسية , ومن ذلك : يوم الصلاة من أجل السلام , الذي دعا إليه البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني في أسيزي عام 1986م حيث صلَّى من ينتسب إلى الإسلام مع إخوانه اليهود والنصارى وجميع الوثنيين مع صيام ذلك اليوم , وفي عام 1987م اشترك بعض دُعاة التقريب مع جميع الملل في الاحتفال بمناسبة مرور 1200 عام على تأسيس أهم المعابد البوذية قرب العاصمة اليابانية القديمة كيوتو , وفي عام 1990م استمع المشاركون من دُعاة التقريب وغيرهم في مؤتمر : الإصغاء إلى كلام الله المسيحية والإسلام المنعقد في سويسرا إلى تلاوة تفسير من القرآن والكتاب المقدَّس , ثمَّ أدوا الصلاة جميعاً , وفي عام 1990م ردَّد المصلُّون من جميع الأديان في مؤتمر ( الابتهال من أجل أطفال العالم ) وعلى رأسهم دُعاة التقريب خلف أحد الكهنة ابتهاله الذي يقول فيه : أنقذوا أطفالنا , واحموا أطفالنا ( ) .
     هذا بعض ما ظهر , وما خفي فهو أعظم , والله أعلم . 
     قال العلامة بكر أبو زيد : ( فما أشبهَ الليلة بالبارحة ، فإنَّ عملَ منافقي اليوم , ضِرارٌ بالإيمان والمؤمنين بوجه أشدّ نكاية وأذى للإسلام والمسلمين ) ( ) . 
     هذا مُؤَدَّى مفهوم التسامح الذي يُنادي به دعاة التقريب , ليضفوا عباءتهم الفضفاضة على كلِّ مبتدع وفاسق , ( فضلاً ( ) ) عن المشرك الوثني ( فضلاً ( ) ) عن اليهودي والنصراني , بمنحه التقدير والاحترام من جهة حضارته وعقيدته , ولا بأس بأنْ يدعوا إلى دينه ؟ نعوذ بالله من الضلالة بعد الهدى ؟ .


-(     ألا إنه واجبٌ على المسلمين الحذر والتيقظ من مكايد أعدائهم , وواجبٌ على المسلمين ، الحذر من ارتداء الكفرة والمبتدعة مُسُوحَ الحِوَار ، وجَلب الشخصيات المتميِّعة ونحو ذلك من أساليبهم)

-وباسم الحوار والتقارب والتسامح مع الآخر : أصبح علماء الرافضة وغيرهم يتحرَّكون وسط بلاد السنة بيسر وسهولة , وينشرون كتبهم , ويستضيفهم بعض الجهلة وأرباب الدنيا في بلاد السنة لإلقاء محاضراتهم .
     فهل ينتبه الذين سقطوا في فتنة التقارب والتسامح مع الآخر ؟ 


-ثم ختم المؤلف ب :

     وأختمُ رسالتي هذه بما رواه يزيد بن عميرة قال : ( كان معاذُ لا يجلس مجلساً للذكر إلاَّ قال : الله حَكَمٌ قِسْطٌ ، هلَكَ الْمُرتابون ، إنَّ مِنْ ورائكم فِتَناً يَكثرُ فيها المالُ ، ويُفتحُ فيها القرآنُ ، حتى يَأخُذَهُ المؤمنُ والمنافقُ ، والرَّجلُ والمرأةُ ، والصغيرُ والكبيرُ ، والعبدُ والْحُرُّ ، فيوشِكُ قائلٌ أنْ يقول : ما للناس لا يَتَّبعونِي وقدْ قرأتُ القرآنَ ، ما هُمْ بمُتَّبِعيَّ حتَّى أبتدعَ لَهم غيرَهُ ، فإيَّاكم وما ابتُدعَ فإنَّ ما ابتُدع ضلالةٌ ، وأُحذِّركم زَيْغَةَ الحكيمِ ، فإنَّ الشيطانَ قد يقولُ كلمةَ الضلالةِ على لسان الحكيم ، وقد يقولُ المنافقُ كلمةَ الحقِّ ، قالَ : قلتُ لمعاذ : ما يُدرينِي رحمكَ الله أنَّ الحكيمَ قد يقولُ كلمةَ الضلالةِ ، وأنَّ المنافقَ قدْ يقولُ كلمةَ الحقِّ ، قال : بلى ، اجتنب مِِِنْ كلام الحكيمِ المشتهِرَاتِ التي يُقالُ لها : ماهذه ، ولا يَثْنِينَّكَ ذلكَ عنه ، فإنه لعلَّه أنْ يُراجع ، وتلَّقَ الحقَّ إذا سمعته ، فإنَّ على الحقِّ نوراً ) ( ) .
     وقال حذيفة بن اليمان رضي الله عنه : ( كانَ الناسُ يسألونَ رسولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الخير ، وكنتُ أسِأَلُه عن الشرِّ مخافةَ أنْ يُدركنِي ، فقلتُ يا رسول الله : إنا كنَّا في جاهلية وشرٍّ ، فجاءنا اللهُ بهذا الخيرِ ، فهل بعدَ هذا الخير شرٌّ ؟ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : نعم ! فقلتُ : هل بعد ذلك الشرِّ من خيرٍ ؟ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : نعم , وفيه دَخَنٌ , قلتُ : وما دَخَنُه ؟ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : قومٌ يستنونَ بغير سُنَّتِي ، ويهدونَ بغير هديِي ، تعرفُ منهم وتُنكر , فقلتُ : هل بعد ذلك الخير مِنْ شرٍّ ؟ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : نعم قومٌ من جلدتنا ! ويتكلمونَ بألسنتنا ! قلتُ يا رسول الله : فما ترى إنْ أدرَكني ذلك ؟ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : تلزمُ جماعةَ المسلمينَ وإمامهم ! فقلتُ : فإنْ لَمْ تكنْ لَهم جماعةٌ ولا إمامٌ ؟ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : فاعتزلْ تلكَ الفِرَقَ كُلَّها ، ولو أنْ تعضَّ على أصلِ شجرةٍ ، حتى يُدركَكَ الموتُ وأنتَ على ذلك ) ( ) .
     قال شيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبدالوهاب رحمه الله تعالى :
     ( قال أبو العالية : تعلَّموا الإسلام , فإذا تعلَّمتمُوه فلا ترغبوا عنه , وعليكم بالصراط المستقيم , فإنه الإسلام , ولا تنحرفوا عن الصراط يميناً ولا شمالاً , وعليكم بسنة نبيكم صلى الله عليه وسلَّم , وإياكم وهذه الأهواء , انتهى .



-الكتاب متوفر على هذا الرابط لمن يريد الاستفادة منه:

http://saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=88&book=2348

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

مسك الختام من كلام العلامة صالح الفوزان"حفظه الله":

حوار الأديان

الحمدالله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد خاتم النبيين الواجب طاعته واتباعه على جميع العالمين, 

وبعد: فقد ظهرت في الآونة الأخيرة مقولة: حوار بين الأديان وهي فكرة لا قت رواجآ وصار يعقد لها لقاءات ومؤتمرات وهي فكرة خطيرة يجب التأمل فيها وفي أهدافها على النحو التالي:

1- إن كان المحاورون يؤمنون برسالة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ويؤمنون بما أنزل عليه من ريه, وجب عليهم اتباعه وترك ما هم عليه لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم رسول الله إلى العالمين كافة قال تعالى: (( قل يا أيها الناس إني رسول الله إليكم جميعا )) "الأعراف158" والرسول يطاع ويتبع: (( ومآ أرسلنا من رسول إلا ليطاع بإذن الله )) "النساء64" (( فإن لم يستجيبوا لك فأعلم أنما يتبعون أهواءهم ومن أضل ممن اتبع هواه بغير هدى من الله )) " القصص50"

2- إن كانوا لا يؤمنون برسالة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وكان الهدف من الحوار معهم بيان بطلان ماهم عليه ودعوتهم إلى الإيمان بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم واتباعه فهذا الحوار مشروع وقد جاء به القرآن الكريم: (( قل يا أهل الكتاب تعالوا الى كلمة سواء بيننا وبينكم ألا نعبد إلا الله ولا نشرك به شيئا ولا يتخذ بعضنا بعضآ أربابآ من دون الله فإن تولوا فقولوا اشهدوا بأنا مسلمون )) "آل عمران64" وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لمعاذ: (( إنك تأتي قومآ من أهل الكتاب فليكن أول ما تدعوهم إليه شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمد رسول الله )) الحديث

3- إن كانوا لا يؤمنون بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا يقبلون الدعوة إلى الإسلام بل يريدون منا أن نعترف بصحة دينهم ونوافقهم عليه فإنه لا يجوز الحوار معهم لعدم الجدوى منه ولما في ذلك من إقرار الباطل وهم لا يكفون عن شرهم وعداوتهم للمسلمين ولا يرضون إلا أن نترك ديننا وندخل في دبنهم (( وقالوا كونوا هودآ أو نصارى تهتدوا )) " البقرة135" (( وإذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الأرض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون )) " البقرة11" (( ود كثير من أهل الكتاب لو يردونكم من بعد إيمانكم كفارآ حسدآ من عند أنفسهم من بعد ما تبين لهم الحق )) " البقرة109" والذين يدعون إلى الحوار منهم هم الذين يقتلون المسلمين شر قتله الآن ويشردونهم من ديارهم (( ولن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم )) "سورة البقرة120" هذا ما أردت توضيحه حول هذه المسألة وبالله التوفيق.

( كتاب البيان لأخطاء بعض الكتاب ) ص60
لفضيلة الشيخ صالح فوزان الفوزان
-قص ولصق ولكنها موجودة في الجزء الثاني.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> 3- إن كانوا لا يؤمنون بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا يقبلون الدعوة إلى الإسلام بل يريدون منا أن نعترف بصحة دينهم ونوافقهم عليه فإنه لا يجوز الحوار معهم لعدم الجدوى منه ولما في ذلك من إقرار الباطل وهم لا يكفون عن شرهم وعداوتهم للمسلمين ولا يرضون إلا أن نترك ديننا وندخل في دبنهم .


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أرجو أن يكون مسك الختام فعلا..

----------


## شذى الجنوب

> ليتنا -وما يغني التمني - نفهم الكلام , ولا داعي أن (نفهده):  )


اربأ بطالب علم مثلك ان يرد بمثل هذه السخرية!
الشيخ علي رجل له مكانته واحرامه فعلام تسخر باسمه وبخطئه في كتابة حرف ؟
ألا تعلم يا أخي أن السخرية والاستهزاء بالآخرين من صفات الجاهلين؟
يقول السعدي في تفسيرقوله تعالى : ((إن الله يأمركم أن تذبحوا بقرة قالوا أتتخذنا هزوا قال أعوذ بالله أن أكون من الجاهلين))   
(فقالوا أتتخذنا هزوا   فقال نبي الله   أعوذ بالله أن أكون من الجاهلين   فإن الجاهل هو الذي يتكلم بالكلام الذي لا فائدة فيه وهو الذي يستهزئ بالناس وأما العاقل فيرى أن من أكبر العيوب المزرية بالدين والعقل استهزاءه بمن هو آدمي مثله وإن كان قد فضل عليه فتفضيله يقتضي منه الشكر لربه والرحمة لعباده) 
تفسير السعدي ج1/ص55

لي عودة إن شاء الله لرد شيخنا عدنان بخاري.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثمَّة تعقيب لم أره عند تجاهلي للقصِّ واللَّزق الخارج عن موضوع الحوار، والذي سبق تجاوزه في تعقيبات سابقة، فرأيته الآن ولزم التعقيب عليه:



> انصح من انتقد اهل العلم الذين لم يشاركو في مثل هذه الحوارات ان يفقه اصول الجدل والمناظرة قبل ان ينطق باي حرف !


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يبدو أنَّ هناك خلطًا.. فالانتقاد لم يحصل في الغالب ممَّن شارك لمن لم يشارك، بل العكس، فالمنكر على هؤلاء هم ثُلَّة من المقلِّدة لمن قال بحرمة الحوار، لا لذاته -وهو مالم يعوه- بل لم قد يترتَّب عليه ممَّا قدَّروه، وهو محلُّ اجتهاد.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومن أصول الجدل والمناظرة أن لا يكثر الفاهم من القص واللَّصق خارج ما يقع فيه الحوار، وقد تقدَّم بيان هذا بجلاء لمن يفهم أصول الجدل والمناظرة لا للقصَّاصين المقلِّدين، المردِّدين لكلام الشيوخ دون إمهال للعقل في مناقشة أقوالهم أوتفهُّم وجه استدلالهم، فلم الدَّوران حول شيءٍ انقضى الأمر في نقاشه، أهو العجز الذي الأولى بصاحبه الصَّمت .



> واعتقد بعد هذه النتائج ان كلام ابن القيم وضع في غير موضعه! والحديث كذلك!


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  من أصول الجدل والمناظرة للفاهم -لا المقلِّد القصَّاص- أن يدلي بحُجَّته في أنَّ كلام ابن القيِّم والحديث قد وُضِعا في غير موضعهما، لا أن يلقى الكلام السَّهل الذي يقدر عليه المقلِّدة المتعصِّبة من كلِّ مذهب.



> وهذا الموضوع مرده الى اهل العلم الكبار الراسخين من امثال الشيخ صالح الفوزان والغديان واللحيدان والعباد, لانهم هم اهل الفتوى والاجتهاد


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فإذا عيَّن وليُّ أمر المسلمين ثُلَّة من أهل العلم في الكلام على هذه المسألة فلا يجوز لهم النطق بأيِّ حرف حتى يرجعوا إلى قول هؤلاء الأئمَّة المحدَّدين؟! الذي حصر أخونا الفتيا عليهم، وكأنَّ هذه القضيَّة نازلة لا يمكن فهمها إلَّا عند أهل الاجتهاد.. وقد تقدَّم أنَّ* أصل* القضيَّة ليست نازلة معضلة حتى يبطيء عن الدخول إليها من لم يؤت الاجتهاد، كما بيَّنته لمن يفهم الخطاب من كلام ابن القيِّم وما تلاه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومن أصول الحوار والمناظرة أن يمنع الجهلة المقلِّدة من الدُّخول في الحوار، بل يلزمون تقليد شيوخهم فهذا قدر عقولهم وأفهامهم، فعليهم بالاجتهاد في محاولة فهم كلام الشُّيوخ حسبُ لا أن يناقشوهم لأنَّه دون ذلك.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والمنتديات لم تؤسِّس إلَّا لتذاكر العلم وتفهُّمه ومناقشته، لا لترديد كلام قولٌ واحدٍ والتعصُّب له، ولا فرق بين هذا وبين أن يأتي حنفيٌّ أو مالكيٌّ أو غيرهما متعصِّبٌ لقول أئمَّته فنناظره بالحجج، فيردِّد علينا قول شيوخ مذهبه.
عذيري من قوم يقولون كلما  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  طلبت دليلا هكذا قال مالك
فان عدت قالوا هكذا قال اشهب  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد كان لا تخفى عليه المدارك
فان زدت قالوا قال سحنون مثله  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومن لم يقل ما قال فهو آفك
فان قلت قال الله ضجوا واكثروا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقالوا جميعا انت قرن مماحك
وان قلت قد قال الرسول فقولهم  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  اتت مالكا في ترك ذاك المسالك



> ليس لمن تكلم في غير فنه واتى بالعجائب! بل وفي فنه اتى بالغرائب!؟


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  من أصول الحوار والمناظرة التزام الأدب مع أهل العلم قبل أن ينطق بأي حرفٍ، فإن كنت تقصد بكلامك هذا الشيخ حاتم فهذه قِلَّة أدبٍ، معروفةٍ عند طائفة من النَّاس قد صدَّ الله الصالحين عن سماع سيِّء كلامهم في أهل العلم والإيمان؛ لشدَّة تعصُّبهم وغلوِّ بغيهم.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد علم العامَّة والخاصَّة أنَّ أمثال هؤلاء النَّاس لم ولن يقتصر ثلبهم للشيخ حاتم أوفلان أوفلان بل تعدَّاه إلى جملةٍ كبيرة من الدُّعاة وأهل العلم.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد تقدَّم أنَّ إلقاء التُّهم جزافًا عملٌ سهلٌ يقدر عليه الجهلة من العوام والمتعصِّبة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا حوار في المنتديات العلميَّة مع المقلِّد كعوامِّ المذاهب الذين غاية ما عندهم قص ولصق كلام شيوخهم وأئمَّتهم وتردادها، دون معرفة محل النزاع ولا موطن الحوار..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فقد لا يكون في كلام الشيخ الفوزان ما أرادوه، وإن كان فهلاَّ تفهَّموا قوله ونظروا في حُجَّته.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولن تعدم من هؤلاء من يرفع عقيرته بأنَّ من لم يأخذ بقول فلان أوفلان من أهل العلم فهو لا يحترمهم ولا يعرف قدرهم و.. الخ، ككلام المتعصِّبة في كلِّ مذهب.. شنشنة قديمة.

----------


## صهود

> من أصول الحوار والمناظرة التزام الأدب مع أهل العلم قبل أن ينطق بأي حرفٍ، فإن كنت تقصد بكلامك هذا الشيخ حاتم فهذه قِلَّة أدبٍ، معروفةٍ عند طائفة من النَّاس قد صدَّ الله الصالحين


ومثله قول الشيخ حاتم :
أم لأن الذين نغلو في تعظيمهم عاجزون عن الحوار،
يقصد علماء أجلاء نعرفهم ويعرفهم الشيخ حاتم.

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

لا اله الا الله, كل هذه البراهين ثم تاتي وتقول عن كلام الامام الفوزان:(- إن كانوا لا يؤمنون بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا يقبلون الدعوة إلى الإسلام بل يريدون منا أن نعترف بصحة دينهم ونوافقهم عليه فإنه لا يجوز الحوار معهم لعدم الجدوى منه ولما في ذلك من إقرار الباطل وهم لا يكفون عن شرهم وعداوتهم للمسلمين ولا يرضون إلا أن نترك ديننا وندخل في دبنهم)
* أرجو أن يكون مسك الختام فعلا!!

#سبحان الله! ماذا تفهم من هذه البيانات التي صدرت؟! اليس فيه اقرار للباطل!

# تقول هداك الله: (يبدو أنَّ هناك خلطًا.. فالانتقاد لم يحصل في الغالب ممَّن شارك لمن لم يشارك، بل العكس، فالمنكر على هؤلاء هم ثُلَّة من المقلِّدة لمن قال بحرمة الحوار، لا لذاته -وهو مالم يعوه- بل لم قد يترتَّب عليه ممَّا قدَّروه، وهو محلُّ اجتهاد.)
-ممكن تشرح لي كلام الامام الفوزان بعد ان ذكر ضوابط الحوار, ثم تذكر لي هل اتفقو على كما قال الشيخ " بل يريدون منا أن نعترف بصحة دينهم ونوافقهم عليه" باسم التسامح الذي يدعو اليه دعاة وحدة الاديان ام لا "؟
طبعا اتفقوا على: ( وجاء في البيان الختامي للمؤتمر الذي استمر يومين ان الدول المشاركة فيه تؤكد على اهمية تعزير لغة الحوار والتفاهم والتسامح بين الناس واحترام مختلف الاديان والثقافات والمعتقدات)!!
ثم انظر ماذا صدر من " وكان المتحدث باسم البيت الأبيض قال إن العاهل السعودي يعرف أن أمام بلاده طريقا طويلا لتحقيق تسامح الأديان، وإنه يحاول تحقيق بعض التقدم في هذا المجال"
 أليس هذا موافق لما قاله الامام الرباني" بل يريدون منا أن نعترف بصحة دينهم ونوافقهم عليه فإنه لا يجوز الحوار معهم لعدم الجدوى منه ولما في ذلك من إقرار الباطل وهم لا يكفون عن شرهم وعداوتهم للمسلمين ولا يرضون إلا أن نترك ديننا وندخل في دينهم" 
ويشهد لذلك قوله تعالى:( وَلَن تَرْضَى عَنكَ الْيَهُودُ وَلاَ النَّصَارَى حَتَّى تَتَّبِعَ مِلَّتَهُمْ قُلْ إِنَّ هُدَى اللّهِ هُوَ الْهُدَى وَلَئِنِ اتَّبَعْتَ أَهْوَاءهُم بَعْدَ الَّذِي جَاءكَ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ مَا لَكَ مِنَ اللّهِ مِن وَلِيٍّ وَلاَ نَصِيرٍ)
بل انظر هداك الله الى هذا الشر الذي صدر: (أكد البيان الختامي لمؤتمر حوار الأديان الذي عقد بمبادرة سعودية في نيويورك على قيم التسامح ونبذ العنف والتطرف، رغم اختلاف المشاركين حول تفسير هذه المفاهيم، وانتقادات للسعودية لرفعها شعار التسامح وتجاهلها للحريات الدينية.( 
بل الى اشر منه!؟ حرب على الوهابية!؟ 
(وانتقدت منظمات حقوق الإنسان المؤتمر، حيث قالت انه يوفر منصة للسعودية التي تعتنق المذهب الوهابي ولا تسمح بممارسة الشعائر الدينية لأتباع الديانات الأخرى على اراضيها، وانتقدت المنظمات أيضا السجل السعودي في مسألة حقوق الإنسان )
سبحان الله كما قال الشيخ الفوزان: (وهم لا يكفون عن شرهم وعداوتهم للمسلمين ولا يرضون إلا أن نترك ديننا وندخل في دينهم"  

-بل دعو و دعا كبيرهم الى اسقاط حد الردة واسقاط الولاء والبراء وغير ذلك مما يهدم اصول الدين! والحرب على بلاد الحرمين!  فهل يرضى شيخك بذلك!
 (شدّد الرئيس الأمريكي جورج بوش على ضرورة احترام حق الإنسان في اختيار ديانته أو تغييرها، وحقه في ممارسة شعائره الدينية. كما أكد في نفس الوقت على أن ضمان الحرية الدينية يعد جزءا مهما من السياسة الخارجية الأمريكية، مشيرا إلى أن الحوار بين الأديان هو السبيل إلى تحقيق الحرية. يُشار في هذا السياق إلى أن عددا من المراقبين أشاروا إلى أن الرئيس الأمريكي ضمّن خطابه نقدا لعدد من الدول الإسلامية التي لايُسمح فيها بالتعددية الدينية على غرار المملكة العربية السعودية)


قلت: (ومن أصول الجدل والمناظرة أن لا يكثر الفاهم من القص واللَّصق خارج ما يقع فيه الحوار، وقد تقدَّم بيان هذا بجلاء لمن يفهم أصول الجدل والمناظرة لا للقصَّاصين المقلِّدين، المردِّدين لكلام الشيوخ دون إمهال للعقل في مناقشة أقوالهم أوتفهُّم وجه استدلالهم، فلم الدَّوران حول شيءٍ انقضى الأمر في نقاشه، أهو العجز الذي الأولى بصاحبه الصَّمت) .
-هداك الله, يعني النقل الذي ينقله العلماء الذين ينقلون من الكتب والرسائل يسمى قصا ولصقا فيرد ولا يقبل !!
 بدعة جديدة وليس لك فيها امام!!
الحمد لله أننا لدينا امانة علمية ننقل ونعزو الى القائل!! 
-ثم يا اخي, هل انت من اهل الاجتهاد؟!! لان كلامك كلام اما رجل مجتهد او ؟!
 وانا الحمد لله مجرد ناقل بعلم لكلام الائمة المجتهدين الذين امرنا باتباعهم في النوازل كما في قوله تعالى: (وإذا جاءهم أمر من الأمن أو الخوف أذاعوا به ولو ردوه إلى الرسول وإلى أولي الأمر منهم لعلمه الذين يستنبطونه منهم )

-يلزم من كلامك انك تمنع التقليد في في جميع العلوم ومطلقا! مع ان اهل العلم ذكرو بأن المجتهد في فن من الفنون يجوز له ان يقلد في غير فنه اذا لم يعرف, بل اجازو التقليد في مالم يستطع ان يفهمه في فنه, بل قعدو قاعدة بان لا تقول قولا ليس لك فيه امام!  فهلا اخبرت شيخك بذلك! انظر اعلام الموقعين عن رب العالمين للامام ابن القيم على سبيل الاختصار .

ثم السؤال: هل شيخك من اهل الاجتهاد؟! المطلق ام المقيد ؟! 
ولو كان من اهل الاجتهاد المطلق, للزم منه ان لا يبتدع اقوالا محدثة!!
-ثم شيخك الذي تقدسه, وقع في شباك ما يريده دعاة وحدة الاديان كما في مذكرة الفاتيكان والكلام الذي نقلته الذي تسميه قص ولصق لرده, هل تعرف ذلك؟! هل توافقه؟!
- ام ستقول (ولهذا فأنا أقطع الطَّريق على كلِّ من يجلس لتعداد مساويء الحوار مع الكفَّار بأنَّه لا يلزمني مثل هذه الثِّمار السَّيِّئة؛ لأنِّي لم أقل بها، ولستُ موظَّفًا رقابيًا يراقب جدول أعمال المتحاورين حتى أقيِّم أعمالهم، بل حسبي ذكر حكم هذا الأمر، مع التأكيد على مسألأة عدم استغلاله في تمييع الثوابت أوالمسلَّمات وعدم التنازل عنها.(

@-انظر الى قولك: (مع التأكيد على مسألأة عدم استغلاله في تمييع الثوابت أوالمسلَّمات وعدم التنازل عنها ) غفلة لا تدري ماذا تقول!! هل قرأت ما نقلت؟!


#قلت: (من أصول الجدل والمناظرة للفاهم -لا المقلِّد القصَّاص- أن يدلي بحُجَّته في أنَّ كلام ابن القيِّم والحديث قد وُضِعا في غير موضعهما، لا أن يلقى الكلام السَّهل الذي يقدر عليه المقلِّدة المتعصِّبة من كلِّ مذهب(

-طيب انظر الى ما قال:
قال الامام ابن القيم: (لا على كُفْرِهم وبَغْيِهِم، ويُمْنَعون ممَّا سوى ذلك.
فكل من التمس المعاونة على محبوب لله تعالى مُرْضٍ له أُجِيْب إلى ذلك كائنًا من كان؛ ما لم يتَّرتب على إعانته على ذلك المحبوب مبغوضٌ للهِ أعظم منه.)
_طبعا انتهى الحوار الى ما اراده ابن القيم من اسقاط حد الردة باسم آخر وترك الولاء والبراء للمشركين واهل البدع! وان يمارسو طقوسهم...الخ!!

-ولا ادري هل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم اسقط الجهاد والولاء والبراء وحد الردة ....الخ كما دعا اليه دعاة الحوار-اصحاب القاعدة العريضة" نجتمع فيما اتَّفقنا عليه , ويعذرُ بعضنا بعضاً فيما اختلفنا فيه - الذي هو في الحقيقة دعوة  الى وحدة الاديان, لان المسميات لا تغير من الحقائق؟!

@ ثم ثمت فرق جوهري بين الحوار الذي هو من دعاة دعوة التقريب او التسامح والحوار الديني و(الصلح) فهل تخالفني في ذلك؟! وكل له شروط !! وضع خطا تحت الاخيرة!!!



#قلت(فإذا عيَّن وليُّ أمر المسلمين ثُلَّة من أهل العلم في الكلام على هذه المسألة فلا يجوز لهم النطق بأيِّ حرف حتى يرجعوا إلى قول هؤلاء الأئمَّة المحدَّدين؟! الذي حصر أخونا الفتيا عليهم، وكأنَّ هذه القضيَّة نازلة لا يمكن فهمها إلَّا عند أهل الاجتهاد.. وقد تقدَّم أنَّ أصل القضيَّة ليست نازلة معضلة حتى يبطيء عن الدخول إليها من لم يؤت الاجتهاد، كما بيَّنته لمن يفهم الخطاب من كلام ابن القيِّم وما تلاه.

-بل هي نازلة وذكرها من تكلم وكتب في النوازل وذكر شروط من يحق له ان يتكلم فيها!! ان كنت لا تدري فهي مصيبة! وان كنت تدري فالمصيبة اعظم! ستبدي لك الايام ماكنت جاهلا وياتيك بالاخبار من لم تزود.

وكلام اهل العلم معروف في موضوع النوازل وهو : ان لا يتكلم بها الا خواص اهل العلم بعد النظر والمشاورة والبحث...الخ, فلا ادري لماذا تقحم-او يقحم- شيخك معهم؟! انظر على سبيل الاختصار رسالة الشيخ حسين آل الشيخ-الاصول العامة والقواعد الجامعة للفتاوى الشرعية- .


@# انظر الى عبارة ابن القيم هذه: (وهذا من أدقِّ المواضع وأصعبها وأشقِّها على النفوس(

-يعني كما قلت انت: (أنَّ أصل القضيَّة ليست نازلة معضلة حتى يبطيء عن الدخول إليها من لم يؤت الاجتهاد)

@ لا ادري كيف تفهم! 

-من سبقك على هذا الاستدلال العجيب من اهل الاجتهاد والفتوى؟!


#ويقول رحمه الله: (ولذلك ضاق عنه من الصحابة من ضاق، وقال عمر ما قال، حتى عمل له أعمالًا بعده، والصِّدِّيق تلقَّاه بالرِّضى والتَّسليم حتى كان قلبه فيه على قلب رسول الله  ، وأجاب عمر عمَّا سأل عنه من ذلك بعين جواب رسول الله  ، وذلك يدلُّ على أنَّ الصِّديق  أفضل الصَّحابة وأكملهم وأعرفهم بالله تعالى ورسوله  ، وأعلمهم بدينه، وأقومهم بمحابِّه، وأشدِّهم موافقةً له، ولذلك لم يسأل عمر عمَّا عرض له إلَّا رسول الله  ، وصديقه خاصَّةً دون سائر أصحابه(

@ فهل تنطبق اوصاف من تكلم في الحوار او كتب عليه هذه الاوصاف؟! هل يحق لهم الخوض في هذا الباب؟! طبعا على فرض صحة قياسك بالحادثة!


# لطيفة: ( قال ابو حصين الأسدي: ان احدكم ليفتي في المسألة ولو وردت الى عمر لجمع لها أهل بدر ) انظر الرسالة التي ذكرت للتخريج والفائدة.


 قلت: (والمنتديات لم تؤسِّس إلَّا لتذاكر العلم وتفهُّمه ومناقشته، لا لترديد كلام قولٌ واحدٍ والتعصُّب له، ولا فرق بين هذا وبين أن يأتي حنفيٌّ أو مالكيٌّ أو غيرهما متعصِّبٌ لقول أئمَّته فنناظره بالحجج، فيردِّد علينا قول شيوخ مذهبه.)

-سبحان الله!  تعيب علي والعيب فيك, ترميني بدائك وتنسل!



# قلت: ( ولا حوار في المنتديات العلميَّة مع المقلِّد كعوامِّ المذاهب الذين غاية ما عندهم قص ولصق كلام شيوخهم وأئمَّتهم وتردادها، دون معرفة محل النزاع ولا موطن الحوار).


@@#ذكر الإمام الذهبي-رحمه الله- في ترجمة ام المؤمنين الصديقة بنت الصديق رضي الله عنهما:

عن هشام بن عروة عن أبيه أنها أنشدت بيت لبيد 

ذهب الذين يعاش في أكنافهم ... وبقيت في خلف كجلد الأجرب 

فقالت رحم الله لبيدا فكيف لو رأى زماننا هذا 

قال عروة رحم الله أم المؤمنين فكيف لو أدركت زماننا هذا 

قال هشام رحم الله أبي فكيف لو رأى زماننا هذا 

-نقلا عن كتاب سير اعلام(2/197) طبعة الرسالة."الطعبة المصورة الجديدة!" ورق اصفر" ابتسامة.

#قلت رحم الله السلف, فكيف لو ادركو زماننا !؟
الانصاف عزيز!!


يقص ويلصق كما يشاء, كأن الكلام الذي اتى به من عند نفسه!

من اين اتيت بهذا الشعر؟!

عذيري من قوم يقولون كلما    طلبت دليلا هكذا قال مالك
فان عدت قالوا هكذا قال اشهب    وقد كان لا تخفى عليه المدارك
فان زدت قالوا قال سحنون مثله    ومن لم يقل ما قال فهو آفك
فان قلت قال الله ضجوا واكثروا    وقالوا جميعا انت قرن مماحك
وان قلت قد قال الرسول فقولهم    اتت مالكا في ترك ذاك المسالك

-طبعا هذا ليس قص ولصق ولكن نقل!! طيب من اين؟!

@ممكن توضح لي ما الفرق بين القص واللصق والنقل والنسخ؟!

#-واخيرا, انت احتججت بكلام ابن القيم رحمه الله في غير محله, فماذا تسمي هذا! ولا انسى الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله, بل والحديث كذلك!!!
 انا لله وانا اليه راجعون!

#تريدني ان اجتهد واتكلم في النوازل ولم تبلغ انت وشيخك رتبت ... ؟!


###هذا ما اردت ان انبه عليه و ابينه مختصرا لمن اراد الهداية , لضيق الوقت وكثرة المشاغل !

----------


## عدنان البخاري

1- 


> ومن أصول الحوار والمناظرة أن يمنع الجهلة المقلِّدة من الدُّخول في الحوار، بل يلزمون تقليد شيوخهم فهذا قدر عقولهم وأفهامهم، فعليهم بالاجتهاد في محاولة فهم كلام الشُّيوخ حسبُ لا أن يناقشوهم لأنَّه دون ذلك.


2- 


> وقد علم العامَّة والخاصَّة أنَّ أمثال هؤلاء النَّاس لم ولن يقتصر ثلبهم للشيخ حاتم أوفلان أوفلان بل تعدَّاه إلى جملةٍ كبيرة من الدُّعاة وأهل العلم.
>  وقد تقدَّم أنَّ إلقاء التُّهم جزافًا عملٌ سهلٌ يقدر عليه الجهلة من العوام والمتعصِّبة..


3- 


> ولا حوار في المنتديات العلميَّة مع المقلِّد كعوامِّ المذاهب الذين غاية ما عندهم قص ولصق كلام شيوخهم وأئمَّتهم وتردادها، دون معرفة محل النزاع ولا موطن الحوار..

----------


## محسن زاهد

الشثري: التحاور بين أهل الأديان جائز شرعا ووحدة الأديان محرمة 
خالد الأحمدي (سبق) المدينة المنورة: أكد معالي الشيخ الدكتور سعد بن ناصر الشثري عضو هيئة كبار العلماء أن التحاور والتعاون بين أهل الأديان بما يحقق المصلحة الشرعية جائز شرعا بل مرغب فيه، والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تعاون مع اليهود والمشركين في بعض القضايا التي تحقق المصلحة العامة، وقوله تعالى: {وتعاونوا على البر والتقوى ولا تعاونوا على الإثم والعدوان} والتعاون المسلمين مع غير المسلمين ، كما أن مناقشة أهل العقائد والديانات ومجادلتهم بالدليل والبرهان، مطلوب شرعا، قال الله تعالى: {ولا تجادلوا أهل الكتاب إلى بالتي هي أحسن}. أما التنازل عن شيء من الدين فهذا لا يجوز، ولما قال المشركون للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تابعنا هذا العام ونتابعك العام القادم نزلت سورة الكافرون.
وأضاف الشيخ الشثري "أما وحدة الأديان فهي ممنوعة شرعا، وقد صدر فتوى كبار العلماء في ذلك". وأشار إلى أهمية الإفادة من الوسائل الحديثة كالإنترنت والمشاركة في المنتديات ونشر الخير فيها ودفع الشبهات من أفضل الأعمال.
جاء ذلك في محاضرة أقامتها الجامعة الإسلامية مساء الاثنين ضمن برنامجها الثقافي وكانت بعنوان (سمات الشخصية المسلمة في ظل المتغيرات ) وفيه أوضح الدكتور سعد الشثري أن تغير حال الناس من حال إلى حال من سنن الله الكونية في خلقه فقد قال سبحانه {لتركبن طبقا عن طبق}، والإسلام يتوافق جميع هذه المتغيرات حتى يجعل المسلم في أكمل أحواله, وشريعتنا الغراء بتطبيقاتها وبأحكامها تتناسب مع جميع المتغيرات.
وشهد المحاضرة جمهور كبير من مختلف شرائح المجتمع المدني ، وتم نقلها للنساء عبر البث الفضائي 
المصدر :http://www.sabq.org/?action=shownews&news=1408
فهل سيكف المقلدون عن عرض الشيخ حاتم .

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

لا لن يكفوا...

----------


## محسن زاهد

لماذا يا شيخنا لن يكفوا!!!

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

1- لأن الطعن في الأعراض مرض عضال يؤزه حقد وحسد ، ومثل ذا لن يردعه مشاركة واحد (ولو كان معروفاً عند الناس بحزمه وانضباطه(بحسب مقاييسهم)= للشيخ حاتم.

2- أن الطاعنين غير متحققين بأدب الخلاف وفقهه ، وقد كان يكفيهم كون المسألة من محال الاجتهاد ليكفوا، فهل تظن أن سيردعهم انضمام الشثري للشيخ ؟

3-هم أصلاً ما زالوا يحاولون الضرب بفتوى ابن باز وتسلق الأسوار عليها فما بالك بالشثري هاهنا.

تنبيه: هذا الكلام يُقصد به من جمع إلى مجرد خلاف الشيخ حاتم في الرأي = السب أو الشتم أو التنقص أو أي ضرب من ضروب الخروج عن سنن البحث العلمي وآدابه..

----------


## الأمل الراحل

أي طعن يا إخوان هذا الذي تتحدثون عنه ؟
ولماذا هذه العصبية في ردودكم ؟
أترى التقليد مذمة إذا كان موافقا للشرع ؟
والله لم أكن أتوقع ممن أحسنا الظن بهم أن يصل بهم التعصب  إلى التهكم في الردود .
وكلام الشيخ الشثري واضح ، ولم ينتقص فيه لأحد من علمائنا بالهمز واللمز ..

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> أترى التقليد مذمة إذا كان موافقا للشرع ؟
> والله لم أكن أتوقع ممن أحسنا الظن بهم أن يصل بهم التعصب  إلى التهكم في الردود ...


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ليس التَّقليد مذمَّة -وفَّقك الله- ولم يقل بهذا أحدٌ ههنا، بل التَّقليد واجبٌ لمن لا يقدر على النَّظر في الأقوال وحججها، ثم اختيار ما ترجَّح عنده ممَّا هو أقرب إلى الرجحان من غيره.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والمذمَّة في إنكار المقلِّد لغيره ممَّن لم يرضَ بالتَّقليد المجرَّد عن فهم الدليل، أو تعصَّب لقولٍ دون نظرٍ إلى أدلَّته.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهل تتوقَّعين ممَّن تحسنين الظَّنَّ بهم أن ينحاز إلى صفِّ المقلِّدة والمتعصِّبة، وهو ينعى ويشجب المقلِّدة في أمورٍ أخرى؛ لا لشيءٍ ولكن لعدم فهمه القضيَّة وأخذها بحماسة غطَّت على فكره، فأدَّى به إلى إنكار الخلاف في قضيَّةٍ اجتهاديَّة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وموضوعنا الرَّئيس والأهم ليس الطَّعن في فلان أوفلان كما يحاول البعض من سحب الموضوع إليه، بل في أصل الموضوع، ولا ينبغي ترك أصل الموضوع والانشغال بأطرافٍ منه وإعادة الشَّجب والإنكار في موضوعٍ قد أقررناه وفهمناه.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

وليس ما هاهنا تقليد ولا شبهه فلو كنا متعصبين لنعينا على كل من خالف الشيخ = كيف وقد حصرنا ذمنا لمن خالف بجهل (والجهل جهل العلم وجهل الأدب)..وقد حاول الشيخ عدنان إخراج الموضوع وعدم حصره في الشيخ حاتم = فذهبت كل محاولاته أدراج الرياح..

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> وليس ما هاهنا تقليد ولا شبهه فلو كنا متعصبين لنعينا على كل من خالف الشيخ = كيف وقد حصرنا ذمنا لمن خالف بجهل (والجهل جهل العلم وجهل الأدب)..وقد حاول الشيخ عدنان إخراج الموضوع وعدم حصره في الشيخ حاتم = فذهبت كل محاولاته أدراج الرياح..


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أحسنتم، وذلك حين نقلت كلام ابن القيِّم وحوَّلتُ اتِّجاه الموضوع ومع ذلك لا فائدة! لأنَّ الموضوع عند البعض هو محاولة إلغاء أي تأييد للشيخ حاتم الذي يحاولون تخطأته بالقوَّة في هذا الموضوع.. وهذا هو التعصُّب بعينه! وسترى صكَّ الحرمان يصدر بعد سويعات من أصحاب الجرح والتَّجريح ومن تابعهم في التعصُّب ضدَّ الشيخ الشثري أيضًا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وما صفَّه أحد المتعصِّبين من الكلمات قبل مشاركات وأراد أن يبيِّن أنِّي أتعصَّب للشيخ حاتم مجرَّد كلام فارغ؛ لأنَّ كلَّ من عرف كتاباتي ههنا أوفير غيره عرف أنِّي أترفَّع أن أجعل عقلي تابعًا لشيخ معيَّن، لا الشيخ حاتم ولا غيره، ولكن كما قيل: "كلُّ إناء بالذي فيه ينضح".
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وللفائدة فما في قصَّة الحديبية من فوائد كنتُ قد سجَّلته قديمًا ههنا في موضوعٍ قديمٍ قبل نزول بيان الشيخ حاتم في هذا الموضوع؛ لكنَّ القضيَّة ليست شخصنة حتى أذهب وأدلَّل على ذلك لهؤلاء الفارغين.

----------


## أبو الفداء

سبحان الله!
ها نحن نرجع للكلام عن الطعن في فلان والطعن في فلان والتعصب لفلان وفلان نعيد الكرة كلها كما كان الحال عند المشاركة رقم 80!
ألم أقل لكم سنتم الثمانين الثانية؟ 
136 مشاركة .... نوشك أن نصل (ابتسامة)
ولما نصل لتحرير محل النزاع بعدُ..
أتوقع أن يأتي من يتهمني في ديني بسبب هذه الكلمات مع أنه لو راجع مشاركاتي في هذا الموضوع لوجدني أميل الى رفض هذا المؤتمر تحديدا وما زلت أريد الوقوف على ما يتحقق لي به حسن التصور كما قررت .. فالله حسبي وهو نعم الوكيل.
ربنا يهدينا والمسلمين جميعا ..
ربما يكون من الأفضل اخواني الأفاضل لو رفعنا اسم الشيخ حاتم من العنوان هنا أو ربما لو أغلقنا هذه الصفحة وفتحنا حوارا جديدا مخصصا لمدارسة حكم هذا الحوار أو هذا المؤتمر وما جرى فيه بمعزل عما دار هنا من تشعب كثير كثير؟ أو ربما كان من الأفضل غلق هذا الموضوع في هذا المجلس المبارك ما دام الاخوة هنا لا يريدون التخلص من غواشي كثيرة تحول دون حسن التأمل في المسألة على أنها مسألة اجتهادية، لا تشنيع فيها على المخالف ولا اتهام في الدين؟ 
مجرد اقتراح .. سدد الله خطاكم..
والا فسأرجع الى هنا وأنظر ان شاء الله بعد الثمانين الثالثة لعلنا نكون قد مضينا الى الأمام بضع خطوات .. (ابتسامة) 
وفقنا الله واياكم لكل خير..

----------


## أبوهلا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أرجو المعذرة لا أريد المشاركة في الحوار وسأكتفي بالمتابعة ، ولكني أحببت بيان نقطة مهمة : 

الإسلام دين الحقيقة الكاملة ، وهو دين قوي ، إضافة إلى أنه دين رحمة للعالمين ، 

والدين الذي يتصف بالرحمة يحزن على ضلال أصحاب الديانات الأخرى ( سماوية أم أرضية ) ويرحمهم ويتمنى هدايتهم . 

والدين الذي يتصف بالقوة لا يهاب التحاور مع أي دين آخر ثقة منه بامتلاك الحقيقة والقدرة على إثباتها والتدليل عليها وإقناع الآخرين بها . 

ولكن المشاكل تأتي دائما من التطبيق ..... لذا فالحكم في المسألة ليس قطعيا بل يختلف باختلاف الوقائع والتطبيقات ... فمحاورة أهل الأديان إن قام بها علماء أجلاء كالشيخ عبد الله التركي والشيخ .................... فلا خلاف في جوازه بل استحبابه في ظني ..... لما فيه من نفع عظيم 

أما المعاهدات السياسية وحماية المهاجرين لديهم ـ كما يقول بعض الإخوة ـ فلا علاقة لها بحوار الأديان كما يظهر لي ... بل ربما لا علاقة لها بالحوار إطلاقا وإنما هي معاهدات ينظر فيها لمصلحة الإسلام كما فعل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في صلح الحديبية . 

عذرا على مقاطعة حواركم الممتع .

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بل أحسنتَ وأصبتَ..عدا السطر الأخير فيحتاج لتفصيل..

----------


## محسن زاهد

ليس كل من خالف الشيخ حاتم مقلدا , ولكن كل من أساء الأدب معه لقوله بجواز الحوار يلزمه أن يكون سوء أدبه قد نال به الشيخ الشثري أيضا .
يقول أحد المعلقين سابقا : ((وهذا الموضوع مرده الى اهل العلم الكبار الراسخين من امثال الشيخ صالح الفوزان والغديان واللحيدان والعباد, لانهم هم اهل الفتوى والاجتهاد ليس لمن تكلم في غير فنه واتى بالعجائب! بل وفي فنه اتى بالغرائب!؟))
فهذا الشيخ الشثري يقول بقوله , فهل ما زال قول الشيخ حاتم من الغرائب .
وأرجو مراجعة رد الحسني والقصاص , والنظر فيهما , هل يتناولان أيضا كلام الشيخ الشثري .
أما من ادعى أنه أساء الأدب لأن الشيخ حاتم طعن في علماء معروفين , فقد سبق جواب واضح عنه , وسأعيده عنه : ليس طعنا في العالم أن نقول إنه فقيه ليس محدثا ولا أنه مفسر وليس محدثا ولا أنه ليس خطيبا , فلماذا أصبح وصفه بأنه عاجز عن الحوار طعنا ؟
وكلنا يعلم أن بعض كبار العلماء قديما وحديثا ليس لديه موهبة الجدل والحوار وإن كان كثير العلم وإن كان تأليفه وتدريسه رائعا .
من يعتبر وصف العالم بأنه عاجز عن الحوار طعنا , لمجرد الوصف بذلك , فهو متعصب له .
ثم أليس التقديس مرفوضا إلا للقدوس سبحانه , والتنزيه من الخطأ هل يصح لغير الأنبياء , فإذا كشف الشيخ هالة التقديس عمن قدسه الناس وهو لا يستحق التقديس يجب أن يكون ذلك محمودا له , خاصة أنه لم يسم أحدا ولم يخصص أحدا . فالشيخ لا يعيب العلماء الذين يقصدهم , وإنما يعيب من يقدسهم .ويجب أن نفرق بين من يرد على صاحب المقال وهم الإخوة المعلقون على مقاله ومن يرد على أقوام لم يسمهم وهو الشيخ حاتم , فالأولون يجب أن لا يطعنوا ولا يجرحوا لأن المقصود بجرحهم معلوم لأنه مسمى باسمه الصريح , أما من قال (ما بال أقوام) كالشيخ حاتم فلا نعرف من يقصد , ثم هو لم يطعن على العلماء كما سبق , وإنما طعن على من أصبح يغلو في العلماء إلى حد التقديس كما هو صريح كلام الشيخ .

----------


## شذى الجنوب

> أما من ادعى أنه أساء الأدب لأن الشيخ حاتم طعن في علماء معروفين , فقد سبق جواب واضح عنه , وسأعيده عنه : ليس طعنا في العالم أن نقول إنه فقيه ليس محدثا ولا أنه مفسر وليس محدثا ولا أنه ليس خطيبا , فلماذا أصبح وصفه بأنه عاجز عن الحوار طعنا ؟
> 			
> 		
> 
> قارن بين تلفيقك وتبريرك وبين مقولة الشيخ حاتم هنا:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


وأخيرا سؤال لشيخنا الفاضل عدنان بخاري..بخصوص ترديد تهمة القص واللصق لبعض المتحاورين!
ما الضابط في ذلك؟؟ ومتى يكون الناقل قاصا لاصقا؟ ومتى يكون ناقلا لكلام الأكابر؟؟

----------


## محسن زاهد

تقول الأخت الفاضلة شذى الجنوب :((هل وصف العلماء بالعاجزين عن الحوار وأن هالات التقديس ستنكشف عنهم من الأدب في شيء معهم؟
كيف تريدون منا أن نحترم الشيخ حاتم ونتأدب معه وهو لم يتأدب مع من هو أجل منه علما وسنا؟؟
ثم إن قوله سيظهر فضل ما بوجه ما ..الخ كأنه ينتظر سقوط هؤلاء العاجزين ليظهر على السطح ويتولى القيادة آخرون ينتظرون الدور بفارغ الصبر!!!))
العجز عن الحوار نقص لكنه ليس طعنا في علم العالم ,العجز عن الحوار نقص لكنه ليس طعنا في علم العالم, العجز عن الحوار نقص لكنه ليس طعنا في علم العالم , وهذا ما حرصت على توضيحه سابقا , لكن لا أدري لماذا لم يتضح .
وانكشاف هالة التقديس عن عالم أمر محمود وليس مذموما , فكيف يكون طعنا .
فالشيخ حاتم لم يسئ الأدب , حتى تسيئين الأدب معه يا أختنا الفاضلة . 
وأما أنه (كأنه ينتظر سقوط هؤلاء العاجزين) فهذا كما قلت (كأنه) , فهو ظن لا يدل عليه كلام الشيخ حاتم . فإلى متى تستمرين في الظن السيء في الشيخ حاتم ؟أم أنها رغبة الذم والحط من أقدار العلماء فقط , وبأي حجة .
ولو افترضنا أن عالما أساء الأدب مع عالم آخر , فهل يجيز ذلك لطلاب العلم مقابلة سوء الأدب بسوء الأدب ؟ احترمي في الشيخ حاتم علمه وبذله للعلم وطلابه , وردي عليه بأدب خطأه وإساءته , بعد التأكد من وقوعها منه .
وأما أن الذين قصدهم الشيخ حاتم أعلم منه وأجل , فلا أدري كيف عرفتهم , ولا كيف عرفت أنهم أعلم وأجل . لقد قرأت لطلاب الشيخ حاتم ما يصفونه به من العلم وأنه لا يقل عن كبار العلماء المعاصرين , إن لم يكن أعلم من أكثرهم . 
افترضي أحدا يقول عن أحد من تقدمينه على الشيخ حاتم : إن الشيخ حاتما أعلم منه وأجل بكثير , هل ستقبلين ذلك ؟ وحينها سيخرج النقاش عن أدب العلم .

----------


## شذى الجنوب

قال الأخ محسن زاهد:



> العجز عن الحوار نقص لكنه ليس طعنا في علم العالم ,العجز عن الحوار نقص لكنه ليس طعنا في علم العالم, العجز عن الحوار نقص لكنه ليس طعنا في علم العالم ,


وأقول أحسنت فقد جئت بشيء من الحقيقة، فالشيخ حاتم لم يطعن في العلماء ويسقطهم تماما في مقاله هذا، وإنما نقص من قدرهم فحسب، فهل التقليل من قدر العلماء واستنقاصهم من الاحترام في شيء؟؟

ويقول أيضا:



> وانكشاف هالة التقديس عن عالم أمر محمود وليس مذموما , فكيف يكون طعنا .


هل يمكنك مشكورا مأجورا أن تشرح لي معنى العبارة؟؟

وأيضا تقول:



> فالشيخ حاتم لم يسئ الأدب , حتى تسيئين الأدب معه يا أختنا الفاضلة .


إذا كان الشيخ حاتم عندما نقص وقلل من قدر العلماء لم يسئ الأدب؛ فأنا أيضا لم أسئ الأدب لأني لم أطعن فيه بل اعترضت على جمل في مقاله، فأيهما أشد التنقيص من القدر أو الاعتراض على شيء من الكلام؟؟

ثم 



> وأما أنه (كأنه ينتظر سقوط هؤلاء العاجزين) فهذا كما قلت (كأنه) , فهو ظن لا يدل عليه كلام الشيخ حاتم . فإلى متى تستمرين في الظن السيء في الشيخ حاتم ؟أم أنها رغبة الذم والحط من أقدار العلماء فقط , وبأي حجة .


رغبة في الذم؟؟!! سبحان الله!!
لم أر تعصبا كهذا في حياتي؟؟!!
اسمع يا هداك الله ظني مبني على قرينة واضحة من كلام الشيخ نفسه، وليس تخرصا أو حكما على نوايا خافية؛ فعبارة الشيخ دلت على المعنى الذي ذكرتُ، ولكني تأدبا معه قلت كأنه، وإلا فعبارته واضحة الدلالة بينة المعنى!!



> ولو افترضنا أن عالما أساء الأدب مع عالم آخر , فهل يجيز ذلك لطلاب العلم مقابلة سوء الأدب بسوء الأدب ؟ احترمي في الشيخ حاتم علمه وبذله للعلم وطلابه , وردي عليه بأدب خطأه وإساءته , بعد التأكد من وقوعها منه .


يبدو أننا بحاجة لانكشاف هالة التقديس عن شيخك كي تحسن انتقاء العبارة وقراءة كلام من يخالفك، فمتى أنا أسأت الأدب مع الشيخ حاتم؟؟ أم أنه لا يجوز لأحد أن يعترض على كلامه ؟؟ يبدو أنه التقديس الذي ابتليتم به وترمون به غيركم!!

----------


## الحمادي

عودةٌ إلى الأسلوب


لم أشأ الدخول في هذا الموضوع الذي كثرت فيه المشاركات
لكن لفت نظري اقتباسٌ أشارت إليه الأخت شذى الجنوب فدعاني ذلك لقراءة مقال الشيخ حاتم
الذي لم أقرأه قبل اليوم
فوجدت فيه ما ينبغي الإشادة به من الإشارة إلى مقاصد الحوار مع الكفار
بقطع النظر عن تحقيق المناط في الحوار الذي ورد الحديث عنه

ووجدت في المقال ما ينبغي التنبيه عليه، بل التوكيد على خطئه، وهو الأسلوب الذي كتب به بعض فقرات المقال
وليس صواباً أن نقول: (المهم التركيز على أصل موضوع الحوار، ولنترك الكلام عن الأسلوب)
فهذا خطأ ظاهر في نظري، بل يجب التنبيه على خطأ هذا الأسلوب، والتوكيد على ذلك

فإن هذه الأساليب ينبغي أن يتنزه عنها الفضلاء والمشتغلون بالعلم، وأن يترفعوا عن توصيف إخوانهم بما يقتضي التقليلَ من شأنهم، فهذا ليس من أخلاق الكرام
وما الذي يلجيء الشيخ حاتماً لاستعمال هذا الأسلوب؟

لنثق أن مثل هذه الأساليب سيتأثر بها بعض طلاب العلم من محبي الشيخ حاتم، وينتقل إليهم هذا الداء
أما آن للشيخ حاتم أن يترفع عن ذلك، ويُصفِّي كتاباته من مثل تلك الإشارات!

التركيزُ على مراعاة الأخلاقيات الفاضلة بين أهل العلم (طلاباً وعلماء) وتربية النفس والناس عليها= أهم في نظري من نقاش أصل الموضوع
فإن هذا الموضوع قابلٌ للنظر والبحث، وكثيرٌ من الكلام فيه يعود إلى خلاف لفظي، وبعضه يعود إلى خلاف في تحقيق المناط، وتقدير المصالح والمفاسد
وأما استعمال أسلوب الغمز في المخالف تصريحاً وتلميحاً فلا أظن رفضَه موضعاً للخلاف.

أحببت المشاركة بهذا التنبيه الذي أراه على قدر كبير من الأهمية









> ولذلك تجد عبارات سوء الظن ظاهرةً في بيان أسباب رفضهم للحوار, من أن الدعاة إلى الحوار سيتخذونه سُلَّما للتنازل عن حقائق الدين، وإلى تمييع الولاء والبراء.. وغير ذلك من التهم! 
> وهذا التعميم الجائر منهم (في الشكّ)، لا يقع إلا من مسلوبِ الإرادة، أسيرٍ للغلو في فكرة المؤامرة, ولذلك فلا تكاد تجد عند هذا الصنف من الناس إلا النواح والعويل على الحمى المستباح والحق المغصوب, أما إنتاج الإصلاح وبرامج التصحيح فهم عنها بمعزل؛ إلا من الدعوة إلى منهجهم نفسه, لإنتاج نُسَخٍ أخرى لأمثالهم: من مسلوبي الإرادة، وأُسَراء التوجّس الْمُقَيَّدين بسوء الظن! 
> أم لأن الذين نغلو في تعظيمهم عاجزون عن الحوار، وسيتولّى مَهمّة الحوار حينها الذين كنا نريد أن نَسْلُبَهم كُلَّ فضيلة، وستنكشف بذلك هالةُ التقديس عمن نقدس، وسيظهر فضلٌ ما.. بوجهٍ ما.. في وقتٍ ما.. لمن أردناهم عَرِيِّين عن كل فضل؟! 
> 
> لقد أجاب النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ عن هذه التساؤلات بما لا ينبغي بعدَ إجابةِ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عنها أن تُطرَح، بل لا يجوز مجرّدُ بقائها تَسَاؤُلًا؛ إلا عند أتباع القائلِ : "اعْدِلْ يا مُحَمَّدُ"، ممن يظنون أنفسهم أغْيَرَ على الدين وأَوْلَى به من رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ!!
> 
> 
> http://www.islamtoday.net/questions/...02&artid=12960

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

@# خالد الأحمدي (سبق) المدينة المنورة: أكد معالي الشيخ الدكتور سعد بن ناصر الشثري عضو هيئة كبار العلماء أن التحاور والتعاون بين أهل الأديان بما يحقق المصلحة الشرعية جائز شرعا بل مرغب فيه، والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تعاون مع اليهود والمشركين في بعض القضايا التي تحقق المصلحة العامة، وقوله تعالى: {وتعاونوا على البر والتقوى ولا تعاونوا على الإثم والعدوان} والتعاون المسلمين مع غير المسلمين ، كما أن مناقشة أهل العقائد والديانات ومجادلتهم بالدليل والبرهان، مطلوب شرعا، قال الله تعالى: {ولا تجادلوا أهل الكتاب إلى بالتي هي أحسن}. أما التنازل عن شيء من الدين فهذا لا يجوز، ولما قال المشركون للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تابعنا هذا العام ونتابعك العام القادم نزلت سورة الكافرون.
وأضاف الشيخ الشثري "أما وحدة الأديان فهي ممنوعة شرعا، وقد صدر فتوى كبار العلماء في ذلك". وأشار إلى أهمية الإفادة من الوسائل الحديثة كالإنترنت والمشاركة في المنتديات ونشر الخير فيها ودفع الشبهات من أفضل الأعمال.
جاء ذلك في محاضرة أقامتها الجامعة الإسلامية مساء الاثنين ضمن برنامجها الثقافي وكانت بعنوان (سمات الشخصية المسلمة في ظل المتغيرات ) وفيه أوضح الدكتور سعد الشثري أن تغير حال الناس من حال إلى حال من سنن الله الكونية في خلقه فقد قال سبحانه {لتركبن طبقا عن طبق}، والإسلام يتوافق جميع هذه المتغيرات حتى يجعل المسلم في أكمل أحواله, وشريعتنا الغراء بتطبيقاتها وبأحكامها تتناسب مع جميع المتغيرات.
وشهد المحاضرة جمهور كبير من مختلف شرائح المجتمع المدني ، وتم نقلها للنساء عبر البث الفضائي 
المصدر :http://www.sabq.org/?action=shownews&news=1408
فهل سيكف المقلدون عن عرض الشيخ حاتم .

## فتوى الفوزان: 
حوار الأديان

الحمدالله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد خاتم النبيين الواجب طاعته واتباعه على جميع العالمين, 

وبعد: فقد ظهرت في الآونة الأخيرة مقولة: حوار بين الأديان وهي فكرة لا قت رواجآ وصار يعقد لها لقاءات ومؤتمرات وهي فكرة خطيرة يجب التأمل فيها وفي أهدافها على النحو التالي:

1- إن كان المحاورون يؤمنون برسالة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ويؤمنون بما أنزل عليه من ريه, وجب عليهم اتباعه وترك ما هم عليه لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم رسول الله إلى العالمين كافة قال تعالى: (( قل يا أيها الناس إني رسول الله إليكم جميعا )) "الأعراف158" والرسول يطاع ويتبع: (( ومآ أرسلنا من رسول إلا ليطاع بإذن الله )) "النساء64" (( فإن لم يستجيبوا لك فأعلم أنما يتبعون أهواءهم ومن أضل ممن اتبع هواه بغير هدى من الله )) " القصص50"

2- إن كانوا لا يؤمنون برسالة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وكان الهدف من الحوار معهم بيان بطلان ماهم عليه ودعوتهم إلى الإيمان بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم واتباعه فهذا الحوار مشروع وقد جاء به القرآن الكريم: (( قل يا أهل الكتاب تعالوا الى كلمة سواء بيننا وبينكم ألا نعبد إلا الله ولا نشرك به شيئا ولا يتخذ بعضنا بعضآ أربابآ من دون الله فإن تولوا فقولوا اشهدوا بأنا مسلمون )) "آل عمران64" وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لمعاذ: (( إنك تأتي قومآ من أهل الكتاب فليكن أول ما تدعوهم إليه شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمد رسول الله )) الحديث

3- إن كانوا لا يؤمنون بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا يقبلون الدعوة إلى الإسلام بل يريدون منا أن نعترف بصحة دينهم ونوافقهم عليه فإنه لا يجوز الحوار معهم لعدم الجدوى منه ولما في ذلك من إقرار الباطل وهم لا يكفون عن شرهم وعداوتهم للمسلمين ولا يرضون إلا أن نترك ديننا وندخل في دبنهم (( وقالوا كونوا هودآ أو نصارى تهتدوا )) " البقرة135" (( وإذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الأرض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون )) " البقرة11" (( ود كثير من أهل الكتاب لو يردونكم من بعد إيمانكم كفارآ حسدآ من عند أنفسهم من بعد ما تبين لهم الحق )) " البقرة109" والذين يدعون إلى الحوار منهم هم الذين يقتلون المسلمين شر قتله الآن ويشردونهم من ديارهم (( ولن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم )) "سورة البقرة120" هذا ما أردت توضيحه حول هذه المسألة وبالله التوفيق.

( من كتاب البيان لأخطاء بعض الكتاب ) ص60 من الجزء الثاني
لفضيلة الشيخ صالح فوزان الفوزان

@@ ممكن تبين لي ما الفرق بين فتوى الشيخ الفوزان والشيخ الشثري لو تكرمت لاختصر على نفسي الطريق؟

#-اما بالنسبة لي فأفهم:

قال الشيخ الشثري حفظه الله:( أن التحاور والتعاون بين أهل الأديان بما يحقق المصلحة الشرعية جائز شرعا بل مرغب فيه )

#ضع خطا تحت "بما يحقق المصلحة الشرعية" ! 


##@ الذي بينه بقوله: ( والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تعاون مع اليهود والمشركين في بعض القضايا التي تحقق المصلحة العامة ).

## أي التي تتفق مع المصلحة الشرعية, ولا تخالفها !!

###ووضع لها شروطا بقوله: ( كما أن مناقشة أهل العقائد والديانات ومجادلتهم بالدليل والبرهان، مطلوب شرعا، قال الله تعالى: {ولا تجادلوا أهل الكتاب إلى بالتي هي أحسن}. أما التنازل عن شيء من الدين فهذا لا يجوز، ولما قال المشركون للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تابعنا هذا العام ونتابعك العام القادم نزلت سورة الكافرون ).

#@ يعني هذا هو الحوار الجائز, اما غيره مما صدر فيه البيان لا يجوز !!! 



## فكلام الشيخ الشثري-حفظه الله- فيه تأصيل و رد على دعاة حوار الأديان أصحاب القاعدة العريضة الذي هو في الحقيقة مأداه الى وحدة الاديان كما صدر به البيان !! والمسميات لا تغير من الحقائق!!

#@ وقال الشيخ: (أما وحدة الأديان فهي ممنوعة شرعا، وقد صدر فتوى كبار العلماء في ذلك )

## فالحمد لله الشيخ يرى ان الحوار اذا كان الى وحدة الاديان يكون ممنوع شرعا !!

#@ طبعا انتهى الحوار الى ما منع منه الشيخ !؟ ولكن باسم ثاني ينطوي على دعاة قاعدة التعاون العريضة!!


##@ قال الامام الفوزان حفظه الله: ( ان كانوا لا يؤمنون بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا يقبلون الدعوة إلى الإسلام بل يريدون منا أن نعترف بصحة دينهم ونوافقهم عليه فإنه لا يجوز الحوار معهم لعدم الجدوى منه ولما في ذلك من إقرار الباطل وهم لا يكفون عن شرهم وعداوتهم للمسلمين ولا يرضون إلا أن نترك ديننا وندخل في دينهم (( وقالوا كونوا هودآ أو نصارى تهتدوا )) " البقرة135" (( وإذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الأرض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون )) " البقرة11" (( ود كثير من أهل الكتاب لو يردونكم من بعد إيمانكم كفارآ حسدآ من عند أنفسهم من بعد ما تبين لهم الحق )) " البقرة109" والذين يدعون إلى الحوار منهم هم الذين يقتلون المسلمين شر قتله الآن ويشردونهم من ديارهم (( ولن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم )) "سورة البقرة120" هذا ما أردت توضيحه حول هذه المسألة وبالله التوفيق.


@@## طبعا, مؤتمر الحوار بين الاديان اصدر بيانات بما منع منها اصحاب الفضيلة الشيخ الفوزان و الشيخ الشثري: من الدعوة الى وحدة الاديان !؟ ولكن باسم "التسامح و حرية الاعتقاد و اسقاط حد الردة....الخ".

### فكلام الاعلام الذي اتيتم به حجة عليكم لا لكم !؟


@@@ وقفة للتأمل والتجرد للوصول الى الحق, قارنوا بما صدر من دعاة الحوار من بيانات, وبين ما يدعو اليه دعاة وحدة الأديان, لعل الله ان يهديكم الى ترك التقديس!

###@ لفتة لمن كان له قلب, اعتقد اني قلت من خلال مشاركتي السابقة : أن (ثم ثمت فرق (جوهري) بين الحوار الذي هو من (دعاة دعوة التقريب او التسامح) و (الحوار الديني) و (الصلح) !

 فهل تخالفني في ذلك؟! وكل له شروطه !! وضع خطا تحت الاخيرة!!! )

###@ وقلت: (بل هي نازلة (!؟) وذكرها (بعض) من تكلم وكتب في النوازل وذكر شروط من يحق له ان يتكلم فيها !! ان كنت لا تدري فهي مصيبة! وان كنت تدري فالمصيبة اعظم! ستبدي لك الايام ماكنت جاهلا وياتيك بالاخبار من لم تزود ). 

###@ و بينت معنى عبارة ابن القيم : (وهذا من أدقِّ المواضع وأصعبها وأشقِّها على النفوس ).
@@ و ذلك من خلال كلامه عن الصديق رضي الله عنه , صفات من يحق له ان يتكلم في مثل هذه المواضيع ويقبل قوله و (يسأل) عنها : (ولذلك ضاق عنه من الصحابة من ضاق، وقال عمر ما قال، حتى عمل له أعمالًا بعده، والصِّدِّيق تلقَّاه بالرِّضى والتَّسليم حتى كان قلبه فيه على قلب رسول الله ، وأجاب عمر عمَّا سأل عنه من ذلك بعين جواب رسول الله ، وذلك يدلُّ على أنَّ الصِّديق أفضل الصَّحابة وأكملهم وأعرفهم بالله تعالى ورسوله ، وأعلمهم بدينه، وأقومهم بمحابِّه، وأشدِّهم موافقةً له، ولذلك لم يسأل عمر عمَّا عرض له إلَّا رسول الله ، وصديقه خاصَّةً دون سائر أصحابه )


#@ وأخيرا, جاء في كلام الشيخ سعد الشثري: (وأشار إلى أهمية الإفادة من الوسائل الحديثة كالإنترنت والمشاركة في المنتديات ونشر الخير فيها ودفع الشبهات من أفضل الأعمال ).

##والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات.   


#تنبيه: لا اريد ان اقول كما قال الامام أبو حاتم الرازي "رحمه الله": من علامة أهل البدع الوقيعة في أهل الأثر ) او كما قال.

لان مأدى كلامك الى هذا! فانتبهو الى ما تنقلون او تكتبون, وشكرا.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حتى يكون كلامي مفهومًا لمن شارك ولمن لم يشارك (وأتكلَّم عن نفسي)، ولا أحتاج إلى كثرة ترداد ما هو مسلَّمٌ، ونضيُّع الوقت! لم أقل إنَّ الطَّعن في أهل العلم -أيًّا كان- إن سُلِّم أنَّه طعنٌ ليس شيئًا مهمًّا؟! كيف وأنا قد كرَّرت غير مرَّةٍ ذمَّ ذلك وأهله؛ لكنِّي أقول إنَّ الإشارة إلى هذا قد تقدَّم بما فيه الكفاية، ولا داعي لإطالة ذيل الموضوع مرَّةً بعد أخرى..

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقصدي بالأهم والمهم ترتيب الأولويَّات في هذا الموضوع ههنا الآن.. قد آن للشيخ حاتم أولغيره أن يترك بعض ما يشنَّع عليه في أسلوبه لكونه دالًّا يقينًا على الطَّعن أوقد يعذر له =ليس هذا موضوعي، وقد كرَّرت عدَّة مرَّات وغيري أنَّ همَّتي ليست في شَخْصَنة الموضوع في ماذا قال الشيخ حاتم فقط ولا هل كان أسلوبه جيِّدًا أو لم يكن كذلك؟! وكأنَّنا إذا أسقطنا قول الشيخ حاتم اتكاءًا على سوء أسلوبه سقط حكم المسألة كلِّها! أهذه همَّتكم!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثُمََ قد بيَّنتُ أنَّ هذا القول لم يتفرَّد به هو ولا هومن بدع الأقوال كما قد يفهم من كلام بعض من يكرِّر الكلام لم الشَّخْصَنة..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإنَّما عرَّجت على القضيَّة مرَّةً أخرى -قبل مشاركات- لأنِّي سُئلت من قبل الأخت شذى الجنوب فأجبتها، وإلَّا فالأمر قد ظهر بيانه بإشارات وتصريحات سابقة، وأولاها ثاني مشاركة لي، وهي قديمة بتاريخ (13-06-2008)، حين قلتُ:



> أخي "بحر القلزم" لنترك أسلوب الدكتور حاتم جانبًا، والذي لم يعجبك حدته فيه، وقل لي رأيك في الطرح الذي طرحه.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإن كان قد اعتذر بعض الإخوة بما اعتذر به للشيخ.. فمن اقتنع به فلْيأخذ به، ومن لا فقد بان له خطأ الشَّيخ في أسلوبه، فإذا هل هذا هو أهمُّ ما عندنا في هذه الصَّفحة؟ فنلتُّ ونعجن فيه!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الموضوع عن حكم الحوار مع أهل الأديان الأخرى؟ من كانت عنده فائدة جديدة يحاور بها كلام ابن القيِّم أوحاتم الشريف أوالشثري فليجد به.. وإلَّا سنحتاج إلى أن نعيد ونكرِّر القول بأنَّ الشيخ حاتم أساء في أسلوبه ونعيد ونعيد... وهذا من الخروج عن أصل موضوعي أنا ومن يهتمُّ بهذا وينشغل بأطراف منه، لأنِّي كرَّرت لمن يفهم التِّكرار أنِّي لستُ مخوَّلًا بالدِّفاع عن كلِّ كلام الشَّيخ حاتم، وما أرى إلَّا تكرارًا في الشَّجب من أسلوبه.. يبدو أنَّنا سنحتاج إلى مشاركة جميع أعضاء الألوكة ليسجِّلوا شجبهم لأسلوب الشَّيخ حاتم ههنا؟!! ثمَّ إذا انتهينا وختمنا توقيعاتهم نواصل الكلام فيما يتعلَّق بموضوع الحوار..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإلَّا فسنجد من يأتي ليقول هذا أيضًا مهمٌّ! فقد انتهينا منه يا أخانا فلم الدوران حوله كثيرًا.. أهو العجز عن المواصلة أم ماذا؟!

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأمَّا عن الفرق والضَّابط بين القصِّ واللَّصق غير المجدي وبين الإفادة بنقل كلام لأهل العلم فأن لا يأتي أحدٌ بكلام خارج الحوار الذي نحن فيه، لعدم قدرته على تحريره موضع الحوار أولتعمُّد إخراج الموضوع عنه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد بيَّنتُ سلفًا لمن قرأ كلامي بقليلٍ من الفهم أنِّي ولا الشيخ حاتم ولا أي شيخٍ ينتسب للسلفية =يتصوَّر منه القول بوحدة الأديان ولا بإلغاء الولاء والبراء ولا ببناء أكبر كنيسة في قطر؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بيَّنتُ ببيان يفهمه من قصر فهمه أنَّ الكلام عن أصل الحوار مع الكفَّار والمبادرة لقطع الطَّريق عمَّن قد يسبق إليه من المخلِّطين المميِّعين وبس، فلم إعادة الكلام عن نظريَّة المؤمرة ويقين حصول التمييع في الولاء والبراء.. الخ.. ويا أخانا الفساد مقبل غير مدبر في الحوار وغيره.. إن كنت تقول بجواز أصله فالأولى المبادرة إلى تبنِّيه وفق الضَّوابط التي تكفل عدم الخروج عن المسلَّمات، لا إغلاق الباب أمام هؤلاء وإفساح المجال للمميِّعين، الذين ينقل لنا ههنا بعض الإخوة تصريحاتهم ومواقفهم و.. الخ ممَّا نعرفه جميعًا، فهل المهارة في نقل ما هو معلوم؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كلامنا عن حكم أصل "الحوار مع أهل الأديان" لا عمَّا يتبعه من القول بوحدة الأديان وعن تبعات بعض أنواع الحوار... لا داعي لإثقال الصَّفحة في ذكر ونقل ما هو متَّفقٌ عليه ممَّا لا علاقة له بموضوعنا وقد عجزت إفهامه لبعض الناس... وكلامنا أيضًا عن مناقشة قول من قال بالجواز في "أصله" خلافًا لمن قال بمنعه مطلقًا، فلا داعي لإكثار نقل القائلين بهذا والقائلين بهذا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هذا الفرق والبيان..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عودةٌ إلى (ما يهمُّني أنا) من الموضوع... سنرى الآن من يأتي ليترك أصل الموضوع وهو (حكم الحوار مع الكفَّار لغير الدَّعوة) ويكمل شجبه لأسلوب حاتم الشَّريف... الخ.. فمن أراد أن يسجِّل شجبه للأسلوب -وقد تقدَّم الكلام عليه مرارًا- ويترك نقاش الفكرة فلْيفعل، ولن أعرِّج على مشاركته المكرورة؛ لأنَّه لا جديد فيها.. وبس.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أمَّا إن كان مقصود بعض النَّاس من تمظهره بالتأدُّب والتهذُّب عمومًا في الخلاف ومحاولة سلب ذلك عن غيره أوالقدح فيَّ (أنا عدنان) من أنِّي أحقِّر طلَّاب العلم فلستُ من هذا الصِّنف والحمدلله.. ومعلوم شدَّة أسلوبي تكون لأية أصنافٍ من المشتغلين بالعلم، وإلَّا فكلُّ من زعم مثل هذا فيَّ (أنا) فلستُ بعاجز أن أقتبس له من أسلوبه (في بعض مشاركاته) ما يماثل وقد يتجاوز ما يحاول صفَّه ههنا، وليست هذه همَّتي لمن تتبَّع مشاركاتي الكثيرة وهي متوفِّرة والحمدلله.

----------


## نضال مشهود

أذكر الإخوة والمشايخ الفضلاء بقول رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  ما كان الرفق في شيء إلا زانه ولا نزع من شيء إلا شانه  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:

----------


## الحمادي

لا تغضب أخي الحبيب عدنان

كلامي عن الشيخ حاتم وأسلوبه الذي أصبح ملازماً له، فلم الغضب؟
وتكرار التنبيه عليه لا يضر إن شاء الله! 
ثم إن الكلام كثر جداً في موضوع الحوار، فما الفائدة المجنية من الاسترسال؟

وما تراه مصلحة راجحة قد يراه غيرك فضولاً ومضيعة للوقت! كما هو الحاصل في كثير من المشاركات هنـا
بل تراشق بالكلمات تؤيد ما نبهت عليه وأشرت إليه من وجوب العناية بالجانب الأخلاقي في الحوار مع الإخوة
فمن كان عازماً على الحوار فليكن ذلك بعلم وإخلاص وأدب وعدل، وإلا فتركه أسلم

ولعلي أختم مشاركتي في هذا الموضوع بقول الإمام أبي بكر الآجري:
(وعند الحكماء أنَّ المراءَ أكثره يغيِّر قلوبَ الإخوان، ويورثُ التفرُّق بعد الألفة، والوحشةَ بعد الأنس)

سائلاً الله تعالى لي وللإخوة الفضلاء التوفيق لما يرضيه

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يا أخانا الكريم.. ليس هناك غضبٌ من المشاركات عن أسلوب الشيخ حاتم، وقد شارك بعض الناس ههنا كثيرًا في هذا وغيره ممَّا لا علاقة له بموضوعي مما بيَّنته، وتجاهلت مشاركاته ولم أحذفها وأنا قادر على ذلك.. الغضب من محاولة الاصطياد في الماء العكر.. والإشارة تغني عن العبارة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الكلام بالتحديد فيما يلي: شجبكم للشيخ حاتم وأسلوبه قد تكرَّر مرارًا فلم العودة إليه مرَّة بعد أخرى؟! أهذا كل ما يهمُّنا؟ والله إنِّي لست أفهم لم الرجوع إلى ما تقدَّم بيانه وإنهاء الكلام فيه؟ أهذا حوار نافع أم تكرير وإعادة؟! وقد قلتُ حتى لا أتَّهم بالانحياز: من أراد أن يشجب فليفعل وأنا لا يهمني كلامه؛ إذ لا جديد فيه!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أمَّا أن الحوار في موضوع الحوار قد تقدَّم فلا أعلمه تقدَّم بهذا الطول ومحاولة الفهم لأطرافه، ولا رأيت من أشار إلى كلام ابن القيَّم سلفًا.. وأنا أنتظر مشاركة من الإخوة علميَّةً في قضيَّة الحجاج وبس.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولو قمت بإغلاق الموضوع لصاح بعض الناس إنَّكم تتحكَّمون عند العجز؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وما ذكرته من محاولة الحوار بالعلم والأدب قد قلتُه وأشرتُ إليه مرارًا.. وحاولت صرف الموضوع له بنقلي لكلام ابن القيِّم. 
وقد تركتُ المراء والحمدلله وليس ذا همَّتي لمن أنصفني، وذلك بتجاهلي كلامًا كثيرًا ممَّا سطر ههنا، وهو موجود غير خافٍ.. ومن أنصف بتتبُّع مشاركاتي الكثيرة عرف. والحمدلله.

----------


## الحمادي

> الكلام بالتحديد فيما يلي: شجبكم للشيخ حاتم وأسلوبه قد تكرَّر مرارًا فلم العودة إليه مرَّة بعد أخرى؟! أهذا كل ما يهمُّنا؟ والله إنِّي لست أفهم لم الرجوع إلى ما تقدَّم بيانه وإنهاء الكلام فيه؟ أهذا حوار نافع أم تكرير وإعادة؟! وقد قلتُ حتى لا أتَّهم بالانحياز: من أراد أن يشجب فليفعل وأنا لا يهمني كلامه؛ إذ لا جديد فيه!



بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب

ليست العبرة بالجديد، فشجب هذا الخلق السيء وتكرار التوكيد عليه= من المهمات في نظري
حتى لا يظن بعض الناشئة أن مثل هذه الممارسات حسنة؛ نظراً لمكانة قائلها ومنزلته
ولذا أرى من المناسب التوكيد على أهمية الأدب بين أهل العلم طلاباً وعلماء؛ وكذلك العامة
وكثرة التنفير من الممارسات الخاطئة في هذا الباب، والتشديد على ذلك

فنحن بحاجة إلى تربية أنفسنا وطلاب العلم والعامة على الازدياد من العلم الشرعي، والبحث عن الحق
كما نحن بحاجة إلى التأدب بآداب الشرع، ومراعاة حرمة الأخوة في الدين
وكذلك بحاجة إلى عقل واعٍ

وبناء على ما سبق لا حرج على من رأى المصلحة في المشاركة بما يراه مهماً مما له صلة بمقال الشيخ حاتم، مع مراعاة كون الكلام بعلم وعدل وأدب وحسن قصد.

----------


## محسن زاهد

أود من المعلقين من طلبة العلم الأكرمين أن ينتبهوا لأمور :
1- إساءة الشيخ حاتم في أسلوبه لا يبيح لنا إساءة الأدب معه , لكنه يبيح لنا بيان خطأ هذا الأسلوب .
2- إساءة الشيخ حاتم في أسلوبه لا يبيح لنا ردّ موضوعه ولا اتهامه في دينه وعلمه , كما وقع فعلا في بعض التعليقات والردود السابقة
3_ كم هم العلماء الذين اشتدّ أسلوبهم في الرد على علماء مثلهم , هل يريد الإخوة أمثلة منهم من المتقدمين والمتأخرين , وهم كثيرون جدا , وفيهم أكابر العلماء وبعضهم معروف بحدته وشدة عباراته , فهل يريد شيخنا الحمادي أن نتناولهم بأسلوب الإخوة الذين تناولوا هذا الموضوع ؟ وهل يبيح ذلك لشيخنا الحمادي أن يقول عن أولئك العلماء :"فإن هذه الأساليب ينبغي أن يتنزه عنها الفضلاء والمشتغلون بالعلم، وأن يترفعوا عن توصيف إخوانهم بما يقتضي التقليلَ من شأنهم، فهذا ليس من أخلاق الكرام
وما الذي يلجيء الشيخ حاتماً لاستعمال هذا الأسلوب؟
لنثق أن مثل هذه الأساليب سيتأثر بها بعض طلاب العلم من محبي الشيخ حاتم، وينتقل إليهم هذا الداء
أما آن للشيخ حاتم أن يترفع عن ذلك، ويُصفِّي كتاباته من مثل تلك الإشارات!"
فلو قال أحد العلماء مثل ذلك عن أحد العلماء مسميا له , لأن ذلك العالم كان قد اشتد مرات على بعض من يخالفهم  دون أن يسميهم أيضا , هل سيكون هذا لائقا ؟ فكيف بطلبة العلم ؟ 
4_ لماذا لا ندرك الفرق الكبير بين إساءة الشيخ حاتم وإساءة بعض المعلقين , فالشيخ حاتم على منهج (ما بال أقوام) , ولم يسم أحدا , وأما المعلقون فيردون على شخص باسمه المعروف . ثم هو من هو في العلم , وأكثر المعلقين لا يُعرفون وليسوا علماء . هذا الفرق وحده كافي لمن كان قصده علميا في المناقشة , وأما من كان قصده بخلاف ذلك فلن يجد فيه معنى .
ولئن سلّمنا بأن العلماء الذين ستنكشف هالة التقديس عنهم معروفون , لكن انكشاف هالة التقديس عنهم ليس إساءة لهم , كما بينته سابقا . وأما أنهم عاجزون عن الحوار ليس إساءة , إلا عند من أراد العالم منـزّها من كل نقص كاملا في كل شيء . فليس هناك عالم إلا وتعتريه من عيوب البشرية عيوب , وكفى المرء نبلا أن تعد معايبه .
فأما الذين أساء إليهم  حسب رأي شيخنا الحمادي فهم غير معروفين يقينا وقال عنهم :"وهذا التعميم الجائر منهم (في الشكّ)، لا يقع إلا من مسلوبِ الإرادة، أسيرٍ للغلو في فكرة المؤامرة, ولذلك فلا تكاد تجد عند هذا الصنف من الناس إلا النواح والعويل على الحمى المستباح والحق المغصوب, أما إنتاج الإصلاح وبرامج التصحيح فهم عنها بمعزل؛ إلا من الدعوة إلى منهجهم نفسه, لإنتاج نُسَخٍ أخرى لأمثالهم: من مسلوبي الإرادة، وأُسَراء التوجّس الْمُقَيَّدين بسوء الظن" 
فهل عمّم الشيخ حاتم تلك الأوصاف على كل من خالفه  كما يدعي الإخوة ؟ أم أنه كان يتحدث عمن رفض الحوار بسبب تلك الأمور ؟
هل قال الشيخ حاتم : كل من رفض الحوار فهو مسلوب الإرادة ...؟ أم قال : من رفض الحوار بتلك الأسباب فهو ...؟
فأرجو من شيخنا الحمادي ومن بقية المنصفين أن يراجعوا هذه الفروق , وأن يقفوا بأنفسهم على مقدار الظلم والتجني في بعض التعليقات السابقة والتي أُقرت وبقيت احتراما لاختلاف الآراء .
وأما من أراد أن يدعي فرقا بين كلام الشيخ الشثري والشيخ حاتم , فإني أذكره بقول الشيخ حاتم :"ولكن الذي لا يجوز في هذا الخضمّ: هو أن يؤدي البحث عن المشتركات بين المختلفين إلى إلغاء الفروق الحقيقية (إلغاءً يعارضُ التميّزَ الداعيَ إلى الحوار أصلا)"

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفيك بارك الله يا أخانا الحمادي ونفع..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهل رأيت في كلامي ما يدلُّ على موافقة الأساليب السَّيِّئة؟
أوإنكاري على ترك الاصطياد في الماء العكر بحجة الإنكار عليها وتكرار الكلام في قضيَّة لإخراج الموضوع من غيره إليه؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثمَّ قولك سابقًا: "أما آن للشيخ حاتم" كلام فائتٌ لأوانه لأنَّ المقال قديمٌ، ولم يكتب البارحة أوقبل شهر أوشهرين..

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وبعض من شارك فيما ذممته من الخروج عن الموضوع لم يكن همُّهم ما ذكرته يا أخانا الكريم من التنبيه على سوء الخلق ومن تتبَّع مشاركاتهم السابقة في هذا الموضوع عرف، ولكنَّه لم يجد شيئًا يثبت وجوده ههنا إلَّا بالتنقير على سوء الأسلوب..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد ذكَّرني هذا ببعض من عرفتهم من الذين وسِّد إليهم مناقشة رسئل الدكتوراة والماجستير؛ ولأنَّ فاقد الشيء لا يعطيه جعل يفتِّش عن الأخطاء الطِّباعيَّة ليشغل جلسة المناقشة جلَّها به، والمناقشة في رسالة حديثية أوفقهيَّة؟!

----------


## الحمادي

الأخوان الفاضلان محسن زاهد وعدنان بخاري وفقهما الله وسددهما
عذراً، كتبت الرد قبل المغرب، ثم عرض لي ما أوجب علي الخروج من المنزل، ولم أعد إلا قبل قليل

إذا كنتُ أنكر على الشيخ حاتم ما وقعَ منه من إساءة فلن أقرَّ ما يقع فيه غيره ممن ليس في منزلته
خاصة إذا كان تجاوزه في حق أهل العلم، لكني لم -ولن- أقرأ هذا الكم الهائل من المشاركات ولايستحق ذلك في نظري

إنما الذي يستحق التنبيه ما يقع فيه بعض أهل العلم وطلابه من شدة وقسوة فيما بينهم
سواء من الشيخ حاتم أو من غيره، فهؤلاء قدوةٌ لعامة الناس ولطلاب العلم

ووجود الإساءة من أهل العلم تجاه بعضهم ليس حجة للقيام بمثل تلك الإساءات
فهؤلاء كلهم محجوجون بالنصوص الثابتة في كتاب الله وسنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم
والتي تأمر المؤمنين بالرفق فيما بينهم، وقول التي هي أحسن
أرأيت إن تعدى عالمٌ على آخر وأساء إليه؛ أفيكون علمه عذراً له!
من أساء فإساءته نقص فيه، ومن أحسن فإحسانه كمال له
وليس كل العلماء على درجة واحدة في الأدب وحفظ اللسان ومراعاة حقوق إخوانهم
بل هم متفاوتون، وههم جميعاً خاضعون لما أمر الله به ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم
من عمل صالحاً فلنفسه، ومن أساء فعليها
ومن مات فقد أفضى إلى ما قدم، ونسأل الله للجميع المغفرة والرحمة ورفعة الدرجة
أما من بقي حياً، فلا أرى مانعاً من الرد عليه فيما أخطأ فيه، وهذا من النصيحة للمسلمين



والشيخ حاتم له علمه وفضله، إلا أنَّ هذا لا يسوِّغ له التمادي في استعمال الخشونة مع مخالفيه، ولو كان هذا استثناءً لما كان من المروءة الوقوفُ عنده
ولكنه أضحى وصفاً اشتهر به الشيخ حاتم؛ حتى في المسائل العلمية الحديثية الاجتهادية
والذي أعرفه عن الشيخ حاتم -من كلام بعض من يجالسه- أنه حسن الخلق، فلم اللجوء إلى الخشونة والغمز للمخالف؟
وإذا استكثرتَ مني مخاطبة الشيخ حاتماً بما قلته في هذه المشاركات التي حرصتُ فيها على الاقتصاد
فاستكثار ما وقع من الشيخ حاتم أشد!


وأما كونه قاله من باب (ما بال أقوام) فليس الأمر كذلك
ففي أسلوب الشيخ حاتم خشونة وغمزٌ للمخالف، ووصفٌ له بأوصاف التصغير والتقليل من شأنه
ولو قال وفقه الله: بعضُ الناس يقولون كذا، وهذا خطأ، ومخالف للأدلة والقواعد... لكان سائغاً، وهذا الأسلوب هو الذي يصلح أن يُطبَّقَ عليه (ما بال أقوام)
أما استعمال الأوصاف التي ساقها في مقاله فينبغي أن ينزه قلمه عنها

وأما ما أشرتَ إليه أخي الكريم الفاضل محسن زاهد من كون الشيخ حاتم خصَّ طائفة معينة من رافضي الحوار بتلك الأوصاف= فالجواب: 
وهل هذه الأوصاف سليمة؟ أم أنَّ فيها ظلماً وتجاوزاً؟

هل كلُّ من رفض الحوار لتلك الأسباب هو من:
"مسلوبي الإرادة أسيرٍ للغلو في فكرة المؤامرة, ولذلك فلا تكاد تجد عند هذا الصنف من الناس إلا النواح والعويل على الحمى المستباح والحق المغصوب, أما إنتاج الإصلاح وبرامج التصحيح فهم عنها بمعزل؛ إلا من الدعوة إلى منهجهم نفسه, لإنتاج نُسَخٍ أخرى لأمثالهم: من مسلوبي الإرادة، وأُسَراء التوجّس الْمُقَيَّدين بسوء الظن"؟؟

أليست هذه هي الأوصاف التي أطلقها الشيخ حاتم على من رفض الحوار للأسباب التي أشار إليها!!
هذه أوصافٌ قاسية، تنطبق على بعض الحمقى فقط!
ولا أراها تناسب جميع الحمقى! 
فكيف يوصف بها بعضُ أهل العلم ممن يرى رفض الحوار مع الأديان الأخرى لحجة ظهرت له! 
أو قل: (لشبهة عرضت له!) 

لا تقل لي: إن الشيخ حاتماً لم يعيِّن أحداً
فعدم تعيينه لا يفيد شيئاً؛ بل يزيد الإشكال إذ يصح تعميمه على جميع من كان رافضاً للحوار للعلل التي أشار إليها، والتعيين هنا أقل مفسدة

يقول الله تعالى: (وإذا قلتم فاعدلوا) 
ويقول سبحانه: (وقل لعبادي يقولوا التي هي أحسن)
لم يقل: وقل لعبادي يقولوا الكلمة الحسنى
بل قال: (يقولوا التي هي أحسن) أمر المؤمنين بأن ينتقوا أحسن ما يمكن أن يقولوه لإخوانهم
إغلاقاً لمداخل الشيطان في التحريش بين المؤمنين

أخي الكريم:
ليس من المصلحة التسويغ لمثل تلك الأساليب، والتماس العذر لمن وقعت منه
ولو وقف كلٌ منا ضدَّ تلك الأساليب لكان الحالُ -في حواراتنا- غيرَ الحال
وما الذي يضير الشيخ حاتماً لو استعمل الأدب مع مخالفيه، وتحلى بما يجب عليه وعلينا جميعاً!
أليس هذا أعون على دحر الشيطان ونزغه بين المؤمنين!


ولأخي عدنان وفقه الله أقول: 
سواء أكان عُمُرُ المقال شهراً أم سنة، فأنا لا علم لي بعُمُره
وإنما قلت: (أما آن...) بناءً على تاريخ يمتدُّ إلى سنوات مضت؛ ولا يزال الشيخ حاتم على طريقته

وأود التنبيه -أخي عدنان- إلى أنَّ أسلوب الغمز ليس من هديي
فلو كنتُ أريد تعيينك ببعض كلامي لعيَّنتك صراحة، فليس ثَمَّ ما يدعو للتخفي والإشارة ما دام صريح العبارة ممكناً

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> ولأخي عدنان وفقه الله أقول: سواء أكان عُمُرُ المقال شهراً أم سنة، فأنا لا علم لي بعُمُره
> وإنما قلت: (أما آن...) بناءً على تاريخ يمتدُّ إلى سنوات مضت؛ ولا يزال الشيخ حاتم على طريقته


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أدري أنَّك لم تقرأ هذا الموضوع وما فيه من مشاركاتٍ إلَّا اليوم.. هذا بادٍ من كلامك السَّابق، وليس هذا كلامنا!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كلامنا عن انتقادك انتقادي لمن يكرِّر الشَّجب للأسلوب ويعيدنا لأمره بعد مشاركةٍ وأختها، وهذا ما أردَّتَّ الدِّفاع عنه، بعدم وجود إشكالٍ للتنبيه على خطأ أسلوب الشيخ و: "أما آن له أن ... الخ". آن للشيخ أم لم يأن فما علاقة هذا بعد سنة من نزول هذا الموضوع والحوار فيه، ومن إنكاري خروج الإخوة عن الموضوع بتطويل المشاركة بحجَّة التَّذكير بحسن الأدب..!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  متى رجعت الدَّوامة؟ بعد إنزال كلام ابن القيِّم.. ألم يكفِ الشَّجب قبل ذلك، وبعده بقليل؟! فإلى متى؟! سنظلُّ نذكِّر الإخوة إلى مائتي مشاركةٍ تالية بالتزام حسن الأدب من الشَّيخ حاتم تجاه الشيخ الفوزان! ثم ماذا؟ متى سيتوقَّف هذا الشَّجب الذي ما أنكره أحدٌ، بل أنكر تكراره الصارف عن المضيِّ في الحوار! هذا مربط الفرس حفاظًا على الوقت.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأحسبُ أنِّي لو ظفرتُ أنا أوغيري كلامًا لابن تيمية أوالشوكاني أوفلان من أهل العلم في هذه المسألة، سواء أكان مؤيدًا للحوار أومانعًا منه وأردُّت به المضيِّ في الحوار= سيأتي من يعيد علينا الكلام في خطأ أسلوب الشيخ حاتم في حواره مع الشيخ الفوزان! بحجة "التَّذكير"! فما علاقة ابن القيِّم أوابن تيميَّة أوفلان بأسلوب الشيخ حاتم؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وما دام أنَّك لم تقرأ ولم تتابع فانظر واستعمل الإنصاف لتعرف ما أرمي إليه. وهذا أحسبه من الظُّهور بمراجعة المشاركات السَّابقة كلِّها بحيث يغنينا عن المراء الذي وعظتنا فيه بارك الله فيك.



> وأود التنبيه -أخي عدنان- إلى أنَّ أسلوب الغمز ليس من هديي
> فلو كنتُ أريد تعيينك ببعض كلامي لعيَّنتك صراحة، فليس ثَمَّ ما يدعو للتخفي والإشارة ما دام صريح العبارة ممكناً


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أحسنت بارك الله فيك يا أخانا، وهذا ما ينبغي أن يكون عليه طالب العلم المتجرِّد للإخلاص وطلب الحقِّ والأدب، ولا هو أيضًا من هديي. والحمدلله. (إذا كان ذلك ممكنًا) وفيه مصلحة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفرقٌ بين تسمية الأمر غمزًا، وبين انتقاد ((الخطأ)) بأسلوب فيه تلميح يغني عن التَّصريح، لا حفاظًا لذات المنتقد وأخوَّته ((فقط))، بل لأدب المجلس، بغضِّ النَّظر عن صواب ذاك الانتقاد أوخطئه.

----------


## الحمادي

لا بأس؛ بارك الله فيك 

لا أحب مناقشة ما ذكرتَ، لأنه سيؤول إلى المـراء في كلام جانبي، ولا أود الخروج عما يتصل بالمقال!
وأنا أعلم -وتعلم جيداً- أنه لن ينتهي الكلام إلا أن يبادر أحدنا بإنهائه وترك المـراء

والخلاصة التي أحببتُ التوكيدَ عليها -بقطع النظر عما ورد من مشاركات- هي التنفيرُ الشديد من أسلوب الشيخ حاتم الذي اعتاد عليه، وكذا غيره ممن يسير على هديه، وأن يتنبه طلابُ العلم والناشئة لمثل ذلك، وأن يفيدوا من كلام مَنْ في كلامه فائدة دون يتأثروا بأسلوبه إن كان سيئاً، وأن يتأدبوا بآداب أهل العلم

وهذا التنبيه والموعظة أولى بالعناية من الحوار في أصل موضوع (الحوار مع الأديان) لأنها تتعلق بنا جميعاً
ونحتاج إليها دوماً، ويكثر الإخلال بها في المنتديات العلمية، كهذا المجلس وغيره
وأما موضوع (الحوار مع الأديان الأخرى) فيمكن الحوار فيه بشكل إيجابي بعد تحقيق الآداب الواجبة بين المتحاورين
وأما مع الإخلال بها فستكون النتيجة سلبية

وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أهذا ترك للمراء! أم إعادة للكلام السَّابق الذي قمتُ بمناقشته وردِّه مرَّات عديدة، وما قصَّرتُ والحمدلله في بيان أهمَّيَّته!(ابتسامة)
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  على كلٍّ جزاك الله خيرًا على مواعظك، ولا شكَّ أنَّها هامَّة، وأتمنَّى أن تكون الرسالة وصلت واضحة إلى كلِّ من يسيء الأدب إلى أهل العلم وطلَّابه.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأرجو رجاءً خاصًّا من الإخوة فتح موضوع آخر في (بيان أدب العلم وطلَّابه وشيوخه بعضهم مع بعض ومع غيرهم) إن كانت لديهم مشاركات في ذلك؛ فقد استهلك ههنا وقتًا لسنا قادرين على إنفاق مثله. ولْيمض الحوار في الأمر إن كان ثَمَّ جديد.

----------


## الحمادي

> أهذا ترك للمراء! أم إعادة للكلام السَّابق الذي قمتُ بمناقشته وردِّه مرَّات عديدة، وما قصَّرتُ والحمدلله في بيان أهمَّيَّته!(ابتسامة)
>  على كلٍّ جزاك الله خيرًا على مواعظك، ولا شكَّ أنَّها هامَّة، وأتمنَّى أن تكون الرسالة وصلت واضحة إلى كلِّ من يسيء الأدب إلى أهل العلم وطلَّابه.




مناقشةٌ وردٌ! مرات عديدة ! (ابتسامة)

بارك الله لك وعليك في ردودك ومناقشاتك التي لم تدرك فيها بعض مرادي
والتي أخذتَها -منذ البداية- بحساسية مفرطة كعادتك، وكأنك أنت المعنيُّ بكلامي

ولذا أعتذر إليك أخي الحبيب 
فلن أعود لبيان ما أريد مما فهمتَه على غير وجهه، ولا لنقض كلامك
لأنك ستجتهد في العودة (للنقض والرد والمناقشة) الذي هو مراءٌ خارج عن أصل الموضوع
وأنت تحرص على عدم الخروج عنه!!

أستغفر الله لي ولك

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بوركت يا أخانا الكريم على ترك المراء، وخلَّصنا وإيَّاك ممَّا سمَّيته بـ"الحساسيَّة المفرطة"، ورزقنا ((رزانة الحسِّ واستقامته))(ابتسامات) ؛ فهذا ما يحتاجه كثيرٌ من الإخوة في الحوار في مثل هذه المواضيع، خاصَّة مع أهل العلم وطلَّابه. والحمدلله ربِّ العالمين...

----------


## الحمادي

> بوركت يا أخانا الكريم على ترك المراء، وخلَّصنا وإيَّاك ممَّا سمَّيته بـ"الحساسيَّة المفرطة"، ورزقنا ((رزانة الحسِّ واستقامته))(ابتسامات) ؛ فهذا ما يحتاجه كثيرٌ من الإخوة في الحوار في مثل هذه المواضيع، خاصَّة مع أهل العلم وطلَّابه. والحمدلله ربِّ العالمين...


آمـين

----------


## نضال مشهود

جميل

----------


## نضال مشهود

عودة للموضوع :
استسمح شيخنا الفاضل عدنان - حفظه الله - بالمحاورة والمناقشة بغية الاسترشاد والفهم الصحيح للمسألة 
(مع الاعتذار إن كان فيما أقوله فيما بعد شيء من سوء أدب أو خروج عن سنن المسترشدين) ؛

نقلتم كلام ابن القيم رحمه الله في (الزاد) عن فائدة مستنبطة من صلح الحديبية ؛
ثم مما استنبطتم من كلامه أن قلتم بالحرف الواحد : {فأصل الحوار جائزٌ، وقد يكون مستحبًّا بحسب حاله}

لي على هذا الاستنتاج عدة ملاحظات :

(1) ابن القيم في كلامه ذاك لم يقل إن أصل الحوار مع الأعداء جائز ، وليس فيه ما يدل عليه ، بل قال إن الأعداء إذا "طلبوا أمرا يعظمون فيه حرمة من حرمات الله تعالى، أجيبوا إليه وأعينوا عليه" . فابن القيم يتكلم عن استجابة المسلمين لتعظيم حرمة من حرمات الله على أيدي الأعداء - أي عن (إعانة الأعداء على بعض الطاعة) - ، فلم يكن يتكلم عن (جواز أصل الحوار) .

(2) الحوار مباحثة ومناقشة ، فيشمله جنس (النطق) و (الكلام) . وقد قال ابن القسم في (المدارج) أن حركة اللسان بالكلام لا تكون مباحا متساوية الطرفين ، بل إما راجحة وإما مرجوحة ، لأن للسان شأنا ليس لسائر الجوارح . فأصل النطق بالكلام - بله الحوار - إما راجح محبوب وإما مرجوح مكروه ، لا جائز مباح . فهو إما له وإما عليه . وإذا كان هذا حكم الكلام في حد ذاته ، فحكمه فيما يوجه إلى الأعداء والكفار من المحادثات والمحاورات أولى أن لا يكون (الأصل) فيه "الإباحة" ، لا سيما وقد نهى النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  عن بدء المشركين بالسلام .

(3) مما قاله ابن القيم في الكلام الذي نقلتم : {فكل من التمس المعاونة على محبوب لله تعالى مُرْضٍ له أُجِيْب إلى ذلك كائنًا من كان؛ ما لم يتَّرتب على إعانته على ذلك المحبوب مبغوضٌ للهِ أعظم منه} . وقد وضعتم الخط تحت قوله (كائنا من كان) ولم تبرز تقييد ابن القيم هذا الكلام بما بعده - وهو مهم جدا . أعنى قوله : {ما لم يترتب على إعانته ذلك المحبوب مبغوض لله أعظم منه} . فإذا كان إعانة الكفار مثلا على فتح صالون خاص للمحجبات في لندن مع غلق دكان الخمر قرابة مسجد في كندا يترتب عليه موافقتنا لهم على بناء الكنائس الكبيرة في الدولة المحكومة بالحكومة الإسلامية ، فهذا النوع من الإعانة هو بعينه إعانة على هتك حرمات الله . قال في (أحكام أهل الذمة) : {فإن إحداث هذه الأمور إحداث شعار الكفر ، وهو أغلظ من إحداث الخمارات والمواخير ، فإن تلك شعار الكفر وهذه شعار الفسق . ولا يجوز للإمام أن يصالحهم في دار الإسلام على إحداث شعائر المعاصي والفسوق ، فكيف إحداث موضع الكفر والشرك؟!) .

(4) لا يجتمع - فيما أرى - قولكم إن {أصل الحوار جائز} وما نقلتم من كلام ابن تيمية : {بيان آيات الإسلام وبراهينه واجب مطلقاً ، وجوباً أصلياً} ، لأنه إذا كان بيان براهين الإسلام وإظهاره على الأديان واجب في الأصل ، فالحوار مع الكفار لا بد أن يهدف إلى هذه النقطة أيضا ، وهو {بيان براهين الإسلام وإظهاره على الأديان} - سواء تم ذلك بتصريح القول أو بالفعل الظاهر . فقد يدع النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  المغيرة بن شعبة يقوم على رأسه بالسيف . وما ذلك - كما قال ابن القيم - إلا لـ(إظهار العز والفخر وتعظيم الإمام وطاعته ووقايته بالنفوس) . 

(5) أوافق على جواز (الحوار) بشرطه السابق - تعظيم حرمات الله وتحصيل مصلحة راجحة - وأوافق على أن للإمام أن يطلب صلح العدو إذا رأى المصلحة للمسلمين فيه ولا يتوقف ذلك على أن يكون ابتداء الطلب منهم ، لكن كل ذلك لا بد أن تقع في إطار (إظهار الإسلام فوق الأديان) . وهذا هو المبدأ الأصل المعتمد عليه . فما كان من الحوارات والحروب والسياسات يوافق ذلك ، فهو المشروع ، وما خالفه فهو الممنوع . وما ليس له تأثير لا في إعلاء كلمة الله ولا في إخفاءه فهو من الأباطيل التي لا فائدة فيه .

(6) كما أوافق على أن (الحوار) لا تنحصر مقاصده في "دعوة" الكفار إلى اعتناق دين الإسلام . لكن لا بد أن تكون تلك المقاصد مما تتغي (التعظيم لحرمات الله و إعلاء كلماته) . وعلى هذا الأساس لا يقاتل المسلمون أهل الذمة ولا يلزمهم الدعوة إلى الإسلام في كل حين ، لكن لا بد أي يكون هؤلاء أهل الذمة : صاغرين . والله أعلم .

----------


## محسن زاهد

جوابي على شيخنا الحمادي
تقول شيخنا الفاضل : "إنما الذي يستحق التنبيه ما يقع فيه بعض أهل العلم وطلابه من شدة وقسوة فيما بينهم . سواء من الشيخ حاتم أو من غيره، فهؤلاء قدوةٌ لعامة الناس ولطلاب العلم" 
هذا كلام صحيح من وجه , لكن إساءة طلبة العلم للشيخ حاتم أسوأ وأقبح من وجه آخر . من جهة أن واجبه عليهم أكبر , ومن جهة أن نوع إساءتهم الواقعة هنا أشد . وأما أنك لا تقرّها , فهذا لا يكفي من مثلك , بعد هذا التعقيب منك عن أسلوب الشيخ حاتم , بل كان الواجب تسجيل إنكارك عليهم بصورة واضحة وأن تقر بأنهم أخلوا بالأدب الواجب معه . لا أن تقول كلاما قد يفهم منه البعض أنك تقرهم على إساءتهم لأنها إساءة في مقابل إساءة .. والسلام .
ثم هل تقبل مناقشة أخطاء علمائنا كلهم بهذا الأسلوب ؟ على صفحات النت , ومحاولة النيل منهم , بحجة أنهم أخطؤوا . 
وتقول :"ووجود الإساءة من أهل العلم تجاه بعضهم ليس حجة للقيام بمثل تلك الإساءات" لم يقل أحد أنهم حجة , لكنه تذكير بأن شدتهم تلك لم تبح لنا أن نصفها بأنها ليست من أخلاق الكرام !! ولا أبحنا لأنفسنا أن نخاطبهم مخاطبة التلامذة قائلين : الواجب عليكم الترفع عن ذلك الخُلق السيء 
ثم تقول :"ولو كان هذا استثناءً لما كان من المروءة الوقوفُ عنده . ولكنه أضحى وصفاً اشتهر به الشيخ حاتم؛ حتى في المسائل العلمية الحديثية الاجتهادية"
هذا وصف في رأيي جائر , وما زال المقلدون أول ما يطعنون في ابن تيمية وغيره من المجتهدين بأنهم يقدحون في الأئمة , لمجرد أنهم بينوا خطأهم في بعض المسائل . وهذا هو حال الشيخ حاتم مع كثير من خصومه . فلعل الشهرة التي بلغتك يا شيخنا كانت من هؤلاء المقلدة المتعصبين . 
ولو أردتم أن تذكروا لي أمثلة من شدة الشيخ حاتم في كتبه التي خرجت عن حدود مكارم الأخلاق , لأذكر لكم أضعافها من حسن ثنائه وتعظيمه للأئمة , بل بعض عباراته في الثناء على أهل العلم أصبحت متداولة بين كثير من طلبة العلم 
ثم تقولون وفقكم الله :"وأما كونه قاله من باب (ما بال أقوام) فليس الأمر كذلك
ففي أسلوب الشيخ حاتم خشونة وغمزٌ للمخالف، ووصفٌ له بأوصاف التصغير والتقليل من شأنه
ولو قال وفقه الله: بعضُ الناس يقولون كذا، وهذا خطأ، ومخالف للأدلة والقواعد... لكان سائغاً، وهذا الأسلوب هو الذي يصلح أن يُطبَّقَ عليه (ما بال أقوام)
أما استعمال الأوصاف التي ساقها في مقاله فينبغي أن ينزه قلمه عنها"
فاسمحوا لي أن أقول : إن في هذا الكلام بُعدا عن حقيقة المسألة , فالخشونة في الكلام - التي تبالغون في تخشينها من الشيخ حاتم- تكون أكثر قبولا عند عدم التعيين , وهذا مما لا يخالف فيه أحد . ولا فرق بين قولكم "ما بال أقوام" وقولكم "بعض الناس" . فمن لم يعين لا يكون كمن عيّنَ في الإساءة , ولا أدري لماذا يحابي بعضنا الإساءة للشيخ حاتم على حساب حقّ أهل العلم .
وأتمنى يا شيخنا أن تكونوا كما عهدناكم مدرسة في العدل والإنصاف
وأما قولك :"هل كلُّ من رفض الحوار لتلك الأسباب هو من:
"مسلوبي الإرادة أسيرٍ للغلو في فكرة المؤامرة, ولذلك فلا تكاد تجد عند هذا الصنف من الناس إلا النواح والعويل على الحمى المستباح والحق المغصوب, أما إنتاج الإصلاح وبرامج التصحيح فهم عنها بمعزل؛ إلا من الدعوة إلى منهجهم نفسه, لإنتاج نُسَخٍ أخرى لأمثالهم: من مسلوبي الإرادة، وأُسَراء التوجّس الْمُقَيَّدين بسوء الظن"؟؟"
فأتمنى منك يا شيخنا أن تذكر الأسباب التي ذكرها الشيخ حاتم في وصف هؤلاء الذين رفضوا الحوار من أجلها , ما هي تلك الأسباب ؟ لننظر هل يستحقون تلك الأوصاف أو لا يستحقونها.
ثم هل هناك بيننا من أهل الخير من هو من مسلوبي الإرادة أسيرٍ للغلو في فكرة المؤامرة ....إن كان هذا الصنف موجودا ومن هو أسوأ منهم موجودا فما هي المشكلة من ذكرهم بحقائقهم وأوصافهم دون تعيين "ما بال أقوام"
وهذه آخر مشاركة لي في هذا الموضوع لأني بعده سأدخل في المراء , إلا إن أحب شيخنا الحمادي أن يذكر لي نماذج من إساءة الشيخ حاتم للعلماء التي خرج بها عن حد مكارم الأخلاق , لأذكر له أضعافها من حسن الثناء والإجلال لهم , لنعلم هل كانت شدة الشيخ حاتم غالبة عليه أم أنها نادرة كغيره من أهل العلم

----------


## الحمادي

أخي الحبيب الفاضل محسن زاهد
إذا كنتُ شيخاً لك فقد أسأتَ إليَّ بوصف حكمي بالجور (ابتسامة)
وإذا لم أكن شيخاً لك وإنما قلتَ لي (شيخنا) من باب الأدب والتقدير= فقل مثل ذلك في حالي مع الشيخ حاتم سواء بسواء

حقيقةً لست أرغب في الاستطراد صيانة للوقت، وقد نبهتُ على ما أريد التنبيه عليه، والقارئ الناقد يميز ويردُّ ما في كلامي وكلام غيري من خطأ، ويقبلُ ما فيهما من صواب
وأسأل الله أن يحسن لي ولك ولجميع الأحباب القصد والعمل.

ولا تظن أخي الحبيب أني أقول هذا الكلام تهرباً من الجواب عما ذكرت، أو خشيةً من التراجع عما قلته سابقاً= فليس فيما فيما قلتَ ما يدعو لذلك، كما أنه لو كان في كلامك ما يوجبُ عليَّ التراجع عن كلامي السابق لما ترددتُ فيه والله الذي لا إله إلا هو.
وقد كتبت تعقيباً على كلامك أخي الفاضل، وهو محفوظ عندي؛ لكن لم ينشرح صدري لإرساله للسبب الذي ذكرته سابقاً، فالأمر لن ينتهي!


واعلم أخي الفاضل أن الكلام في المسائل الشرعية عموماً –وفي نقد الأشخاص خصوصاً- يجب 
أن يكون بصدق وإخلاص وعدل، ومن لم يجتهد في تصفية نيته وتحري العدل فسيكون كلامه نقصاً في دينه.

وإذا لم تقرَّ بأن في ما وقع من الشيخ حاتم في مقاله هذا= إساءة لبعض أهل العلم وخشونة يجب أن ينزه قلمه عنها= فلن يكون للمواصلة في الحديث كبير فائدة.

أما إساءة الأدب مع الشيخ حاتم أو غيره من أهل العلم وطلابه فلستُ أقرها (بل أنكرها) بلا تردد.

وفقني الله وإياك لكل فضيلة

----------


## أبو الفداء

(1) ابن القيم في كلامه ذاك لم يقل إن أصل الحوار مع الأعداء جائز ، وليس فيه ما يدل عليه ، بل قال إن الأعداء إذا "طلبوا أمرا يعظمون فيه حرمة من حرمات الله تعالى، أجيبوا إليه وأعينوا عليه" . فابن القيم يتكلم عن استجابة المسلمين لتعظيم حرمة من حرمات الله على أيدي الأعداء - أي عن (إعانة الأعداء على بعض الطاعة) - ، فلم يكن يتكلم عن (جواز أصل الحوار) .

أحسن الله اليك أيها الفاضل .. أخيرا كلام في العلم نفسه لا في أهله (ابتسامة)
لعله مما يمكن أن يقال جوابا على هذه - وما أظن أن شيخنا عدنان سيتخلف عنه في رده القادم، بارك الله فيه - أنه لو كان الحوار هو الطريق الوحيد المتاح الى ذلك في ظل أحوال ربما جعلت غيره مما يتعذر، فانه يكون حينئذ نقلا له حظ من الاعتبار في محل النزاع، حيث تكلم الامام رحمه الله فيه عن معاهدة صلح بين المسلمين والكفار كانت - من حيث الوصف - صورة من صور الحوار الذي لا يُقدر على غيره في حينه، ولو أتيح غيره وقُدر عليه لما جاز تركه والنزول عنه لهذا الحوار!
هذا وان كان لي نظر في قياس صلح الحديبية على هذا الحوار تحديدا، والذي هو محل النزاع هنا، ولما نتطرق الى الكلام عند هذه المثابة بعد نظرا لتلبد الأجواء بالغيوم كما رأيتم، وما زلنا في الكلام عن أصل الحوار مع الكفار وحكمه، ألهمنا الله واياكم واخواننا الكرام السداد والرشاد..
ولا أظن أنه يخالفنا أحد ان شاء الله ان قلنا بأنه - أي الحوار معهم - ان كان لأمر واجب فهو واجب وان كان لأمر مباح فهو مباح وان كان لأمر ممنوع فهو ممنوع! فما فائدة التأصيل له - بل وللكلام عموما - بأن الأصل فيه المنع؟ وما تأثير ذلك على مادة البحث؟
وعلى أي حال لو أصلنا هذا الأصل لما ضرنا ذلك، فهو معتضَد بنصوص منها قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليقل خيرا أو ليصمت! فدل على أنه ان لم يكن ما يقوله خيرا يغلب على ظنه أنه خير، تعين عليه الصمت، وكان هو الأصل في حقه، والله أعلم. ولكن على أي حال أرى - بعد طلب المعذرة منك أيها الفاضل - أن الكلام في هذا ليس مما يفيد محل النزاع في شيء ولا يمضي بنا الى لب المسألة .. والله الموفق. 


(3) مما قاله ابن القيم في الكلام الذي نقلتم : {فكل من التمس المعاونة على محبوب لله تعالى مُرْضٍ له أُجِيْب إلى ذلك كائنًا من كان؛ ما لم يتَّرتب على إعانته على ذلك المحبوب مبغوضٌ للهِ أعظم منه} . وقد وضعتم الخط تحت قوله (كائنا من كان) ولم تبرز تقييد ابن القيم هذا الكلام بما بعده - وهو مهم جدا . أعنى قوله : {ما لم يترتب على إعانته ذلك المحبوب مبغوض لله أعظم منه} . فإذا كان إعانة الكفار مثلا على فتح صالون خاص للمحجبات في لندن مع غلق دكان الخمر قرابة مسجد في كندا يترتب عليه موافقتنا لهم على بناء الكنائس الكبيرة في الدولة المحكومة بالحكومة الإسلامية ، فهذا النوع من الإعانة هو بعينه إعانة على هتك حرمات الله . قال في (أحكام أهل الذمة) : {فإن إحداث هذه الأمور إحداث شعار الكفر ، وهو أغلظ من إحداث الخمارات والمواخير ، فإن تلك شعار الكفر وهذه شعار الفسق . ولا يجوز للإمام أن يصالحهم في دار الإسلام على إحداث شعائر المعاصي والفسوق ، فكيف إحداث موضع الكفر والشرك؟!) .

بارك الله فيك، وعند هذا، ننتقل الى النظر في هذا الضابط الضروري الخطير، ألا وهو معرفة ما اذا كان هذا الحوار محل النزاع نفسه، يترتب عليه مفسدة أرجح فيتعين منعه، أم منفعة أرجح فيكون المصير اليه .. ولعلك لاحظت أن هذا ما أردنا الوصول اليه منذ ثمانين مشاركة تقريبا ولما نصل الى الآن! (ابتسامة)

(4) لا يجتمع - فيما أرى - قولكم إن {أصل الحوار جائز} وما نقلتم من كلام ابن تيمية : {بيان آيات الإسلام وبراهينه واجب مطلقاً ، وجوباً أصلياً} ، لأنه إذا كان بيان براهين الإسلام وإظهاره على الأديان واجب في الأصل ، فالحوار مع الكفار لا بد أن يهدف إلى هذه النقطة أيضا ، وهو {بيان براهين الإسلام وإظهاره على الأديان} - سواء تم ذلك بتصريح القول أو بالفعل الظاهر . فقد يدع النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  المغيرة بن شعبة يقوم على رأسه بالسيف . وما ذلك - كما قال ابن القيم - إلا لـ(إظهار العز والفخر وتعظيم الإمام وطاعته ووقايته بالنفوس) . 

أحسن الله اليك، هناك غايتان للحوار أنت الآن تتفق معنا عليهما فيما أرى: 
1 - الدعوة واقامة الحجة
2 - الحوار لغير ذلك من المصالح الراجحة للمسلمين..

ولا زلنا نريد أن ندخل الى دراسة طبيعة هذا الحوار محل النزاع بالدليل، هل هو مما يلحق بالصنف الأول، فينظر هل وفق في أداء غايته تلك أم لا، أم أنه يلحق بالصنف الثاني، وفي كلا الحالتين يضرب له ميزان الترجيح بين المصلحة والمفسدة .. والمشكلة أنه قد وُصف ذاك الحوار بأنه حوار بين أهل الأديان، وهذه العنونة تلحقه - ان لم يكن في نظرنا نحن وانما في نظر أمم الكفار جميعا - بفئة من المؤتمرات قد علمنا غاية أصحابها منها - أعني المروجين لها من الكفار - وقد ضُربت الدعاية له في الأرض على أنه مما يدل على تفتح المملكة وتخلصها من حالها القديمة، ونحو ذلك مما ينشر عن هذا الأمر، وهو ما يوجب علينا النظر لا فيما جرى في الحوار وفقط، فالاقتصار على ذلك حينئذ يكون من قبيل سوء التأمل لواقع الحال والذي من شانه ألا يفضي الا الى قصور في التصور والحكم المبني عليه.. ولكن يجب النظر كذلك فيما تسبب فيه - بالفعل - من تداعيات على مستوى الاعلام العالمي وما هو مرتبط به من الضغط السياسي ونحوه، دراسة متأنية، لتتضح الصورة بكامل أبعادها، ولتوزن المفاسد المتيقنة والراجحة، في مقابل المنافع المتيقنة والراجحة، ولا يكون في ذلك ضرب من الرجم بالغيب أو الكهانة في أي من الكفتين!
فمن هنا ينبغي أن يكون الطريق الى ذلك هو معرفة في أي أصناف الحوار يدخل هذا الحوار حقيقة، من جهة نظرنا نحن اليه، ومن جهة نظر من يحاوروننا اليه، وتأثير ذلك على مآلاته في ضوء ما هو واقع من حولنا لا ما يتوقعه بعضنا بلا بينة، والله الموفق. وأرى والله أعلم أن النظر فيما أفضت اليه المؤتمرات المماثلة - تحت نفس هذا العنوان - من تداعيات في بلاد المسلمين: مما لا يستغنى عنه لاستكمال التصور.. ولا يقال أنه معلوم مسبقا ولا داعي اليه، فالظروف السياسية التي وضعت المملكة فيها لا تختلف كثيرا عما تخضع له غيرها من بلاد المسلمين، فما آل اليه الأمر في تلك البلاد ان درسنا أسبابه ربما تبين لنا أنه مما لا تأمن المملكة في واقعها السياسي الحالي على نفسها من الضغط عليها والدفع بها في اتجاهه، فهذا مغنم للكفار لا يخفى أنهم قد طال تخطيطهم وعملهم من أجل اصابته، وان كنا لا نظن في العلماء الكرام الذين أقروا هذا الحوار وقالوا بمشروعيته، أنهم غفلوا عن هذا الأمر الواضح! ولهذا فكل نقل في هذا الاعتبار سينفعنا لبناء التصور الكامل بارك الله فيكم.. ويلزمنا النظر كذلك فيما اذا كان ثم طريق سياسي يغني عن سلوك هذا المسلك - بديل سياسي يكون متاحا في ظل الوضع الراهن للمسلمين في الأرض - وهل يغني في تحقيق المطلوب عن هذا المؤتمر الذي أقل ما فيه الشبهة أم لا يغني .. وهذه لعلها تكون آخر ما أطمح أن يصل اليه الحوار بعد الوصول الى تجلية الأمر 

(5) أوافق على جواز (الحوار) بشرطه السابق - تعظيم حرمات الله وتحصيل مصلحة راجحة - وأوافق على أن للإمام أن يطلب صلح العدو إذا رأى المصلحة للمسلمين فيه ولا يتوقف ذلك على أن يكون ابتداء الطلب منهم ، لكن كل ذلك لا بد أن تقع في إطار (إظهار الإسلام فوق الأديان) . وهذا هو المبدأ الأصل المعتمد عليه . فما كان من الحوارات والحروب والسياسات يوافق ذلك ، فهو المشروع ، وما خالفه فهو الممنوع . وما ليس له تأثير لا في إعلاء كلمة الله ولا في إخفاءه فهو من الأباطيل التي لا فائدة فيه .

قد بينتَ أيها المفضال في عبارتك الأولى هنا موافقتك لنا على أن الحوار له غايتان، فلننظر اذا في أي الغايتين يدخل هذا الحوار، في اعتبارنا نحن وفي اعتبار من يحاورننا في نفس الوقت، وثمرة ذلك..
أما كونه في اطار اظهار الاسلام فوق الأديان، فلو صح قياس الحوار هذا على صلح الحديبية - ولا أقول بذلك وانما أقول لو - لقيل أن المستضعف الطامع في المصالحة والمهادنة، لن يتكلم بطبيعة الحال من موضع اظهار القوة والعلو! فلم يكن هذا شرطا في صلح الحديبية ونحوه، فأصحاب هذا القياس تراهم يقولون بأنه لم يكن شرطا هنا أيضا! 

كما أوافق على أن (الحوار) لا تنحصر مقاصده في "دعوة" الكفار إلى اعتناق دين الإسلام . لكن لا بد أن تكون تلك المقاصد مما تتغي (التعظيم لحرمات الله و إعلاء كلماته) . وعلى هذا الأساس لا يقاتل المسلمون أهل الذمة ولا يلزمهم الدعوة إلى الإسلام في كل حين ، لكن لا بد أي يكون هؤلاء أهل الذمة : صاغرين . والله أعلم .

أحسنت ومن هنا المنطلق، وفقك الله وبارك فيك

----------


## أبو القاسم

مع احترامي لمحبي الشيخ,
 أقول إذا تكلم الشيخ في غير الحديث أتى بالعجائب
ولا يشك من له أدنى معرفة بحقيقة هذه الحوارات
بأن ما يحاول تقريره في مقاله باطل ,وليت هؤلاء الشيوخ
يتفطنون إلى أن المغرضين يستعملونهم كمطايا لتمرير مآربهم
فيالسوء أن يؤتى الإسلام من قبلهم
وأرجو ألا تكون عضوية الشيخ في مجلس الشورى
سبب وقوعه في هذه العثرة
وأما قسوته التي عودنا عليها(حتى في قضايا الحديث)ضد مخالفيه
فأسأل الله أن يهديه
والله المستعان
وعليه التكلان

----------


## محسن زاهد

وهل الشيخ الشثري عثر معه وأتى بالعجائب , وقبلهما الشيخ صالح بن حميد وغيرهم من علماء المسلمين
مع الاعتذار لمبغضي الشيخ حاتم!

----------


## أبو القاسم

لا أخوض معك في جدل
وادعاء بغض الشيخ اقتحام للنوايا بغير حق
فاتق الله..واصمت!
أما من وافقه..فيقال إنه أخطأ وجاء بعجيبة نعم
لكني خصصت الشيخ حاتما لمقالات سابقة..

----------


## محسن زاهد

صمت بناء على أمرك

----------


## أبو القاسم

جزاك الله خيرا
ولم أقله "أمرا"..بل هو اقتباس معنى "قل خيرا أو اصمت"
فإن آذاك هذا فعذرا..

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

قال الإمام البخاري رحمه الله تعالى في كتاب الشروط: [ باب الشروط في الجهاد والمصالحة مع أهل الحرب وكتابة الشروط: 


حدثني عبد الله بن محمد قال: حدثنا عبد الرزاق قال: أخبرنا معمر قال: أخبرني الزهري قال: أخبرني عروة بن الزبير عن المسور بن مخرمة و مروان يصدق كل واحد منهما حديث صاحبه، قالا: (خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم زمن الحديبية، حتى إذا كانوا ببعض الطريق، قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: إن خالد بن الوليد بالغميم في خيل لقريش طليعة، فخذوا ذات اليمين؛ فوالله ما شعر بهم خالد حتى إذا هم بقترة الجيش، فانطلق يركض نذيراً لقريش، وسار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى إذا كان بالثنية التي يهبط عليهم منها بركت به راحلته، فقال الناس: حل حل، فألحت، فقالوا: خلأت القصواء! فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ما خلأت القصواء، وما ذاك لها بخلق، ولكن حبسها حابس الفيل، ثم قال: والذي نفسي بيده! لا يسألوني خطة يعظمون فيها حرمات الله إلا أعطيتهم إياها، ثم زجرها فوثبت قال: فعدل عنهم حتى نزل بأقصى الحديبية على ثمد قليل الماء يتبرضه الناس تبرضاً، فلم يلبث الناس حتى نزحوه، وشكي إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم العطش، فانتزع سهماً من كنانته، ثم أمرهم أن يجعلوه فيه، فوالله ما زال يجيش لهم بالري حتى صدروا عنه) ].


-قول الزهري: فما فُتِحَ في الإسلام فتح قبله كان أعظم من فتح الحديـبـيـــة، إنـمــا كان القتال حيث التقى الناس. ولما كانت الهدنة، ووضعت الحرب أوزارها، وأمن الناس كلّم بعضهم بعضاً، والتقوا وتفاوضوا في الحديث والمنازعة، ولم يُكلّم أحد بالإسلام يعقل شيـئاً في تلك المدة إلا دخل فيه، ولقد دخل في تينك السنتين مثل من كان في الإسلام قبل ذلك أو أكثر.

قال ابن حجر مؤيداً الزهـــــري: فــإن الناس لأجل الأمن الذي وقع بينهم اختلط بعضهم ببعض من غير نكير، وأسمع المسلمون الـمـشـركـين القرآن، وناظروهم على الإسلام، جهرة آمنين، وكانوا قبل ذلك لا يتكلمون عندهم بذلك إلا خفية .

وقال ابن هشام أيضاً مؤيداً للزهري: ويدل عليه أنــــه صلى الله عـلـيـه وسـلــــم خرج في الحديبية في ألف وأربعمائة، ثم خرج بعد سنتين إلى فـتــح مكة في عشرة آلاف.



## ( لا يسألوني خطة يعظمون فيها حرمات الله إلا أعطيتهم إياها ).

----------


## نضال مشهود

فصلح الحديبية إذن : يهدف إلى إتاحة أكبر الفرص لدعوة الكفار إلى اعتناق دين الإسلام

----------


## شذى الجنوب

> ( لا يسألوني خطة يعظمون فيها حرمات الله إلا أعطيتهم إياها ).


بارك الله فيك اخي..
وقد علمنا أن مطالب من نحاورهم من أهل الديانات الكافرة وبالأخص اليهود والنصارى تتضمن أمورا تُهوَّن فيها حرمات الله، وتلغى بها الفوارق بين دين الله الحق والأديان الباطلة، وتفرض الحرية الدينية على الجميع فللكافر أن يُسلم وللمسلم أن يكفر!!،
والأمر يرجع لاجتهاد أصحاب الملل في دعوتهم لمللهم!!، 
ثم أمر آخر مهم جدا.. اعطاء الطوائف الدينية حق اظهار شعائرها وإعلان دينها؛ كالشيعة والصوفية!!، 
ولن يكتفوا بل سيعرجون على الحدود الرجم والقصاص وقطع اليد والصلب...الخ؛ فهذه كلها لا تمت للتسامح والحرية بصلة!

وربما قال قائل نحن نقر الأصل ولم نتكلم في حوار اليوم، فيقال لهم وما فائدة أن تأتيني بأصل لا أخالفك فيه -بشروطه طبعا- ثم تحجم عن تنزيله على الواقع؟؟!!

----------


## عبد الله الراشد

> وربما قال قائل نحن نقر الأصل ولم نتكلم في حوار اليوم، فيقال لهم وما فائدة أن تأتيني بأصل لا أخالفك فيه -بشروطه طبعا- ثم تحجم عن تنزيله على الواقع؟؟!!


أشك في جدوى كتابتي بعد هذا الكم الهائل من المشاركات لكن ربما نفعت .

إن كان الشيخ حاتم تكلم في موضوع الحوار من مبدإ علمي صرف بعيدا عن السياق التي طرح فيه والوضع الدولي الذي نعيشه وتاريخ هذه الدعوة، كحديث من يتحدث الآن في الفقه عن بعض أحكام الرقيق؛ فكلامه في صلب الموضوع صواب أو قريب منه.

لكنه لم يصب في وصف مخالفيه إذ ليس حديثهم وحديثه على جهة واحدة.

وإن كان قرره وهو مستحضر للسياق التي طرح فيه والوضع الدولي الذي نعيشه وتاريخ هذه الدعوة؛ فقد أبعد النُّجعة جدا من الجهتين جميعا.

ومخالفوه أسعد بالصواب منه. 

ويكفي ـ والذي نفسي بيده ـ ظهورا لهذه المسألة: احتفال أعداء الله بها من اليهود والنصارى ومنظماتهم فهل عهدتموهم يفرحون بما فيه خير لنا .

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

# قال الشيخ ابن سعدي-رحمه الله-: " فإن كان المدعو يرى أن ما هو عليه الحق أو كان داعية إلى الباطل، فيجادل بالتي هي 

أحسن، وهي الطرق التي تكون أدعى لاستجابته عقلاً ونقلاً، ومن ذلك الاحتجاج عليه بالأدلة التي كان يعتقدها، فإنه أقرب إلى 

حصول المقصود". "تيسير الكريم الرحمن 3|93" <منقول>

# قال الامام ابن القيم-رحمه الله-: " وأمّا قول النّبيّ-صلى الله عليه وسلم-: ((شهدت حلفاً في الجاهليّة ما أحبّ أنّ لي به حمر 

النّعم , لو دعيت إلى مثله في الإسلام لأجبت))، فهذا - واللّه أعلم - هو حلف المطيّبين , حيث تحالفت قريش على نصر 

المظلوم , وكفّ الظّالم ونحوه , فهذا إذا وقع في الإسلام كان تأكيدًا لموجب الإسلام وتقوية له. وأمّا الحلف الّذي أبطله فهو تحالف 

القبائل : بأن يقوم بعضها مع بعض وينصره، ويحارب من حاربه , ويسالم من سالمه. فهذا لا يعقد في الإسلام". 


 -من حاشية ابن القيم، ابن قيم الجوزية، ط2، دار الكتب العلمية، بيروت، 1415هـ.
 (8/101).<منقول>


# ( وللمداهنة المستقبحة صور كثيرة أهمها الثناء على معتقدات الآخرين (أو) تسويغها، أو التوقف في كفرهم ...........وغير ذلك مما لا يخفى تحريمه، وقد سبق بيان بعضه.

والعجب من وقوع بعض المحاورين في هذا المنكر البغيض تطوعاً من غير ضرورة ولا مسوغ مفهوم إلا التزلف للآخرين 

واسترضاؤهم بما يغضب الله العظيم.

وأمثال هؤلاء مدعوون لقراءة ما قاله جعفر بن أبي طالب بين يدي النجاشي، إذ لم يمنعه ضعفه وغربته من أن يقول الحق من غير 

مداهنة بين يدي ملك لا تدرى عواقب مخالفته. فقد قال سفير قريش عمرو بن العاص: "والله لأنبئنهم غداً عيبهم عندهم، ثم 

أستأصل به خضراءهم ... والله لأخبرنه أنهم يزعمون أن عيسى ابن مريم عبد.

قالت [أم سلمة]: ثم غدا عليه الغد فقال له: أيها الملك، إنهم يقولون في عيسى ابن مريم قولاً عظيماً، فأرسل إليهم فاسألهم عما 

يقولون فيه.

قالت: فأرسل إليهم يسألهم عنه، قالت: ولم ينزل بنا مثله.

فاجتمع القوم، فقال بعضهم لبعض: ماذا تقولون في عيسى إذا سألكم عنه؟ قالوا: نقول - والله - فيه ما قال الله، وما جاء به 

نبينا، كائناً في ذلك ما هو كائن.

 فلما دخلوا عليه قال لهم: ما تقولون في عيسى ابن مريم؟ فقال له جعفر بن أبي طالب: نقول فيه الذي جاء به نبينا، هو عبد الله 

ورسوله وروحه وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم العذراء البتول ".( رواه الامام أحمد).


# منقول من كتاب أحد الافاضل بتصرف, بارك الله فيه.

----------


## أحمد أبو المنـذر

لقد تعبت كثيرا في قراءة هذا الموضوع! ولو قرأت مؤلفا أكبر منه ما تعبت!

وبما أن الموضوع هام جدا وحساس في آن واحد, وجدير بالاهتمام, وطرحه على طاولة النقاش والمدارسة واجب على أهل العلم وطلبته, مستفرغين في ذلك بكل ما أوتوا من علم لتأصيل المسألة وتصفيتها من الكدر.

وقد وصلنا إلى الصفحة الرابعة ولم يحقق المقصود رغم كثرة المشاركات وطولها. لذا أرى أن نحدد النقاط التي تطرح للنقاش.

ولعل أهمها: 

مراد الله تعالى من آيات الولاء والبراء.
مراد الله تعالى من آيات مجادلة أهل الكتاب والمشركين.
مراد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من خلال أحاديثه التي تتكلم حول المسألتين.
دراسة الآيات التي استدل بها المجوزون للحوار, والآيات التي استدل بها المانعون.

مفهوم الحوار بين الأديان. 
مفهوم التقارب بين الأديان.
ما هو الحوار الواجب - إن وجد- وما هو المستحب منه - إن وجد- وما هو الممنوع منه.

أظن إن وضعنا هذه النقاط للمدارسة نصل إن شاء الله تعالى إلى النتيجة بإدن الله تعالى, وأرجو أن يكون النقاش بعلم وبأصوله, وبأدب دون التعريض وسوء الأدب.

ولا مانع من القص واللصق! إن كان موافقا لنقاط البحث, وأتعجب لمن يمنعه, مع أن كثيرا من أهل العلم الكبار ينقلون كلام من قبله من العلماء ولو لزم ذلك عشرات الصفحات, ومرات لا يعقبون عليها ولو بحرف, فلا مانع إن كان موافقا للموضوع, وإنما المذموم منها هو ما لا يوافق الموضوع أو إن كان النقل طويلا ومملا أو مكررا.

والمطولات أحيانا تكون هامة ووافية إن كانت متسلسلة غير مخلة ولا مملة وخصوصا إن كانت من إبداع صاحبها. 

ولعلي أفرد موضوعا مستقلا أفتحه للتو لدراسة هذه المسألة الهامة جدا, لأن الموضوع هنا قد يطول ولا يفي بالنقاط المتكلم عنها.

أما ما تبقى في هذا الموضوع من اشكال عندي نقطتان:

الأولى: النقاش حول موضوع كلام ابن القيم الذي تفضل به الأخ الحبيب عدنان البخاري.
الثانية: التعقيب على بعض أخطاء الشيخ حاتم المنهجية التي وردت في مقالته, وإني موافق للشيخ الحمادي جزاه الله خيرا في ضرورة التعقيب على أخطاءه دون أن ننقص من قدره بالطبع, والتعقيب يكون للذي هو أهل له.

وصلى الله على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.

----------


## الصقر المكسور

( قل ياأهل الكتاب تعالوا الى كلمة سواء بيننا وبينكم الانعبد إلا الله ولا نشرك به شيئا ولا يتخذ بعضنابعضا اربابا من دون الله فاءن تولو فقولو اشهدوا بأنا مسلمون)

----------

